# Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

I see this car every time I drive down the street near my office, and finally I just had to stop and take a picture:








It's certainly a combination I haven't seen before!
Unfortunately I don't have a photo of the FC RX-7 I saw in Louisiana fitted with the Mustang's optional Torq Thrust D wheels. That was totally fresh. Have any good examples of your own? Post 'em!


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Slonie)*

Correct me if I'm wrong... but those are... Starion/Conquest stock rims on a Benz? 









EDIT: In case I'm wrong and anyone thinks I'm crazy for thinking of Starion/Conquest first... 


















_Modified by cougar at 5:59 PM 12-15-2005_


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Slonie)*

How about Dodge pickup steelies on a 300C?








Obviously, this is a salvage car and these wheels were slapped on as rollers, but I love it, in a mad-max-meets-DUB kind of way.


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (AKADriver)*

wow.. that 300c.
Almost reminds me of a certain recycling company's color scheme.







uke:


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (AKADriver)*

Do Chrysler minivan hubcaps on our old Golf count?
It got hit, and the insurance company decided that any hubcaps would do, so we got a loverly set of *five* lug wheel covers. It looked freaking bizarre. I had a new set from Hubcap Heaven within the week.


----------



## mAdD INDIAN (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Gaki)*

Our Camry.
It has hte OEM 16inch Nissan rims from our Maxima GLE, complete with Nissan centercaps.


----------



## DohRado (Jan 7, 2002)

someone on the vortex has a mk3 golf or jetta with c4 corvette wheels. it looked pretty damn good.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Slonie)*









Brownie points to anyone that can name what car on which these wheels came stock


----------



## 251 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (mAdD INDIAN)*

My old A2 GTI with A3 VR6 9 spokes and Corrado Speedlines:


----------



## wESTsAEED (Aug 31, 2002)




----------



## varanus (Sep 8, 2005)

The "controversial" 850 featured on Swedespeed


----------



## Eric Didier (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: (varanus)*

Like this?


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: (Eric Didier)*

Theres a mid 90's Civic in my neighborhood with a nice set of mk2 VW snowflake rims. I talked to the guy one day, and he had no idea that they were VW rims.


----------



## merckx56 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (Eric Didier)*

I'm guilty...
Scion Tc wheels...








But for $300, it was hard not to pick them up...


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Slonie)*


----------



## Uk in NY (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Numbersix)*

i'm thinking renault le-car
or an old peugeot..
i know i have seen them somewhere...


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Uk in NY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uk in NY* »_i'm thinking renault le-car
or an old peugeot..
i know i have seen them somewhere...









Can't be those, the LeCar (Renault 5) had 3-lug wheels, and those old 4-lug Peugeots had a weird big-4-lug pattern (4x130 I think) that they only shared with Subaru.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (AKADriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AKADriver* »_
... and those old 4-lug Peugeots had a weird big-4-lug pattern (4x130 I think) that they only shared with Subaru.

And 4-lug ACVW's and 914's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwsteve (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Mikes72sb)*


----------



## Markasaurus! (May 25, 2005)

That golf with vette wheels is awesome. You have my approval.


----------



## Summit (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Slonie)*

How about H2 wheels on a Dodge Ram?


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Summit)*

My homie's car back in SD ... had to replace the horrible ***** Konigs on the car when he bought it, someone gave him these BMW wheels free 








[don't worry, he never put the centercaps on]


----------



## masa8888 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Slonie)*

Another example of OEM wheels on the wrong car that looks so right


----------



## JSMGLX (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Troike)*

Mine!!


----------



## JSMGLX (Mar 3, 2003)

I had Audi TT 5 spoke forged wheels on my MKIII Jetta GLX. I guess I like using decent looking CHEAP wheels.


----------



## S30Z Bushido (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (masa8888)*









1982 280zx GL wheels on my 1991 240sx


----------



## JSMGLX (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (JSMGLX)*

Old style, with US big bumpers and the Porsche Cup II wheels








Later with Euro bumpers, TT wheels, and much cleaner "Euro"


















_Modified by JSMGLX at 10:59 PM 12-15-2005_


----------



## Dinosaurius (Nov 9, 2000)

I don't have a pic of my car handy but here's a quick and dirty composite of a NA Miata with the same MINI R81 wheels I have. I was going after the old Alfa holey-wheel look.












_Modified by Dinosaurius at 9:06 PM 12-15-2005_


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Numbersix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Numbersix* »_








Brownie points to anyone that can name what car on which these wheels came stock

fiat scorpion???? maybe


----------



## GTIcharlie (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (AKADriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AKADriver* »_How about Dodge pickup steelies on a 300C?








Obviously, this is a salvage car and these wheels were slapped on as rollers, but I love it, in a mad-max-meets-DUB kind of way.


Da Fently!


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

Cool thread- a lot of these look really good!


----------



## shftat6 (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (StattlichPassat)*

So what is the correct answer for the wheels on the white Rabbit?


----------



## tehAndy (Oct 12, 2005)

I knew of a MkI Mr2 with BMW bottlecaps on it, but I can't find the pic >:|
There's also a '96-ish Cadillac DeVille rolling around here with 9C1 copcar wheels.


----------



## pizzadriver (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: (tehAndy)*

should be easy to guess


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Numbersix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Numbersix* »_








Brownie points to anyone that can name what car on which these wheels came stock

Mitsubishi COLT


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Still waiting for a VW pic with Audi A8 wheels...


----------



## DesiDub (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: (pizzadriver)*

GSR wheels?
Kev


----------



## The Apple (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (PlatinumGLS)*

95-98 200SX SE-R wheels on a 91-94 Sentra:


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (The Apple)*

Audi A6 2.7T wheels on my Passat


----------



## Burnin8r (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (chucchinchilla)*

theres an altezza'd mazda mx3 where i work with acura wheels. 
I have seen the driver but I m not really interested in an explanation.


----------



## myvwtoo (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (JSMGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JSMGLX* »_Mine!!

















nice, mini cooper 17's


----------



## wksimon (Dec 28, 2000)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_And 4-lug ACVW's and 914's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah...I think he got them...the Fuchs (sp?) off a 914 ...
That is my guess too...
on a side note...does anyone know where you can get old style panasports in a 4 by 100 pattern to fit on a corrado? in 15 or 16 inch diameter...


----------



## pizzadriver (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (wksimon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wksimon* »_Yeah...I think he got them...the Fuchs (sp?) off a 914 ...
That is my guess too...
on a side note...does anyone know where you can get old style panasports in a 4 by 100 pattern to fit on a corrado? in 15 or 16 inch diameter...

same place you would get them for a miata I presume, maybe a diffrent offset


----------



## MagicNinjaVR6 (Dec 27, 2000)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (pizzadriver)*

I can't find it right now, but I remember a picture of a Datsun 510 with 300ZX TT wheels on it that looked good... the Z drivetrain looked pretty sweet too


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_fiat scorpion???? maybe

Good guess, but I don't think so... here's the NA Scorpion OE wheel 








It would seem to be an Italian wheel, though...
Alfa Spyder? Fiat 124?


----------



## nach2103 (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (masa8888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *masa8888* »_Another example of OEM wheels on the wrong car that looks so right









i cant post pics b/c i'm at work but theres also a mk1 clipper kitted cabriolet thats painted **** brown thats gorgeous with a set of early MB s-class wheels like on the mk3 above.


----------



## Karma (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (nach2103)*


----------



## Mr. Mojo (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (AKADriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AKADriver* »_How about Dodge pickup steelies on a 300C?








Obviously, this is a salvage car and these wheels were slapped on as rollers, but I love it, in a mad-max-meets-DUB kind of way.

That's what the dealers sells for winter steelies around here.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Karma)*

Here's a pic of my Jetta Wagon from last year...


----------



## tgodbout (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (myvwtoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myvwtoo* »_
nice, mini cooper 17's









Yeah, but those weigh a ton. Probably added 10 pounds of unsprung weight...per corner.


----------



## Zzzzz (Nov 3, 2000)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (tgodbout)*

Mine. I love it like this...


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (wksimon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wksimon* »_
Yeah...I think he got them...the Fuchs (sp?) off a 914 ...
That is my guess too...
on a side note...does anyone know where you can get old style panasports in a 4 by 100 pattern to fit on a corrado? in 15 or 16 inch diameter...


Check these out: Konigs makes them now. Called the "Rewind" They look very similar to the Panasports, and they're $500 for 4 including the lugs and stuff... I'll definately consider them for my next purchase.


----------



## manmanSS (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Zzzzz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zzzzz* »_Mine. I love it like this...










mmmm...camaro with z06 wheels, I love the way your car look...great work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XenoLlama (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (manmanSS)*

Mk5 golfs with old style and new style A8 wheels.
Old and busted. 








New Hotness.


----------



## xdre (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (niels_dale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *niels_dale* »_
It would seem to be an Italian wheel, though...
Alfa Spyder? Fiat 124? 

++ for the I think it's Italian part. I can almost see the car in my head.
It's going to drive me crazy until I find out.


----------



## mitaiwan82 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (xdre)*

TL Type-S wheels on a 6th gen Accord:


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Impeccable)*

Lancia (Fiat) Scorpion--no
Mitsu Colt--no
Think German








Sorry for the size of that photo...it's from a photo shoot from the Vapor Rabbit feature in "The Golf".


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Numbersix)*

my car with the TT 5 spokes.
Early 90s accord with 14" vw orlandos, Mid 90s civic with 14" orlandos, and a bunch of other hondas with vw bottle caps


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Gaki)*

on my street there is a mitsubishi galant with mustang rims, wish i had a pic


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (alpina5)*

Theres a white dodge dynasty with mkIV jetta 15" Avus wheels onit.. VW center caps and all


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (veedublvr)*









corrado on porsche 996 boxter wheels. personally i think they look better on the rado than the boxter







but i think the boxter is awkward looking to begin with 

waits for hawc


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (AKADriver)*









I really t hought this was photoshop at first, but wow, that car looks really odd for so many reasons


----------



## chandlerGTi (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (dmband0041)*

Sheesh, I hate those on the Boxster but they look good on there....goes down to the storage room....hmmmmm


----------



## ScoobyGears02 (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (merckx56)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merckx56* »_I'm guilty...
Scion Tc wheels...








But for $300, it was hard not to pick them up...

They actually look really good! And you replaced the center cap with a Pontiac one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dired (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## meatwad79 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (dired)*

all the examples of vortexers look great! im shocked


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Numbersix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Numbersix* »_Think German









In regards to wheel manufacturer? OK.
ATS?
Fuchs?
Rial?
or... in regards to what make they were mounted on? OK.
Opel?
Forget it... I can't recall ever having seen these wheels B4.
<shrugs> 
Please end the torture and just tell us! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 



_Modified by niels_dale at 10:08 PM 12-16-2005_


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (niels_dale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *niels_dale* »_OK.
ATS?
Fuchs?
Rial?
<shrugs> 
Please end the torture and just tell us! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

The wheels look like Campagnolos... 
I'll take a shot in the dark:
Opel Chevette?


----------



## lowblackdub (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (niels_dale)*









Off of a Renault GTA...


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_The wheels look like Campagnolos... 

I thought so too and Googled...
but couldn't find any match.


----------



## kep0ne (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (merckx56)*

I was rolling to work today and saw this EXACT combination...strange.

_Quote, originally posted by *merckx56* »_I'm guilty...
Scion Tc wheels...








But for $300, it was hard not to pick them up...


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (niels_dale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *niels_dale* »_I thought so too and Googled...
but couldn't find any match.

He says 'German' I dont know if he means a German car manufacturer or wheel company.
I still think they are off an Opel of some type. Probably Rials. there were a bunch of Opels that had 4x100 wheels.
Certainly aren't BMW, Audi or Benz wheels.


----------



## dmamayek (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Numbersix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Numbersix* »_








Brownie points to anyone that can name what car on which these wheels came stock

914?


----------



## das boot (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (dmamayek)*

I was also thinking 914 or EMPI's

I saw MK2 GTI Teardrops on a late 90's civic last week.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

oh ****
they are Porsche 924 wheels
I cant find a photo of them on a stock 924, but I KNOW I've seen those on a 924 before


_Modified by Chapel at 12:01 AM 12-17-2005_


----------



## SVT2888 (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (Chapel)*

Around here I've seen alot of mini trucks with:
Escalade wheels, Cobra R's and Roush wheels.


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

a particularly special audi in my life on rs4 rims


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Summit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Summit* »_How about H2 wheels on a Dodge Ram?


















the sickness.


----------



## Bolsen (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (vwsteve)*



vwsteve said:


> QUOTE]
> I like that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CarGuru916 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Bolsen)*

Hawt!







This rocks, I hate the way they look on the car they actually go with. I believe a C4 Vette if i'm correct? But they look sweet on a III Golf.










-Ryan


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_oh ****
they are Porsche 924 wheels
I cant find a photo of them on a stock 924, but I KNOW I've seen those on a 924 before

_Modified by Chapel at 12:01 AM 12-17-2005_

Nope, wrong ones.
Gotta be an Opel GTE... Astra or Corsa A I'd imagine


_Modified by Chapel at 5:28 PM 12-17-2005_


----------



## Bonfire (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: (Chapel)*









How about a mopar with 350z rims?
It's all I got.


----------



## Hotpockets (Dec 14, 2003)

don't forget the Mk2 with porsche wheels made to look like Mk2 Wheels:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Numbersix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Numbersix* »_








Brownie points to anyone that can name what car on which these wheels came stock

Porsche 924 wheels?


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (Bonfire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bonfire* »_How about a mopar with 350z rims?
It's all I got.

You could do this in real life.. bolt patterns are the same (5x114). They'd need spacers, though.


----------



## LelloBeetle (Feb 14, 2001)

How about New Beetle wheels as winters on my gti?


----------



## vrsexxy_GTI (Sep 14, 2004)

once i saw a 92 sunbird covered in rust with 17" vw longbeach wheels....i laughed so hard...one wheel is worth more than the car


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (vrsexxy_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrsexxy_GTI* »_once i saw a 92 sunbird covered in rust with 17" vw longbeach wheels....i laughed so hard...one wheel is worth more than the car

I saw Monte Carlos on a PT Cruiser once.


----------



## speedracer82 (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: (EK20)*










WRX with TT rims


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Karma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Karma* »_

















Those are a GTI option.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_
Nope, wrong ones.
Gotta be an Opel GTE... Astra or Corsa A I'd imagine


Manta GTE, I believe, and they are manufactured by Ronal.
Owner had them imported and powdercoated.


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: (speedracer82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedracer82* »_









WRX with TT rims



wowwwww


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (Numbersix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Numbersix* »_Manta GTE, I believe, and they are manufactured by Ronal.
Owner had them imported and powdercoated.

Aha, we're both wrong.
Opel, yes.
Manta, no
GTE edition cars, no
It's an Opel Aftermarket Accessory wheel for the Opel Rekord D and E. 4x100


----------



## VW Envy (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: (Chapel)*

My WRX on painted 2.5RS wheels.


----------



## Black Magic VW (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (VW Envy)*

Last semester there was a Mitsubishi OZ Rally Lancer with Integra LS Mesh's that parked close to me. Didn't even bother to take off the Acura centercaps.


----------



## 093slc (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (VW Envy)*

My rado on Porsche 968's
















My Coupe on the Rados old wheels


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (lowblackdub)*

My buddies UrQ with Ur-S6 wheels.


----------



## Ben. (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Numbersix* »_








Brownie points to anyone that can name what car on which these wheels came stock

Early RX-7?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

I already got it
Opel Accessories Ronal R2 Rekord D and E wheels.


----------



## 2Cor (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_Aha, we're both wrong.
Opel, yes.
Manta, no
GTE edition cars, no
It's an Opel Aftermarket Accessory wheel for the Opel Rekord D and E. 4x100

Amazing







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am sure Ihave seen those at The Carlisle import show.


_Modified by icedmocha at 12:21 AM 12-20-2005_


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (niels_dale)*


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (dunhamjr)*

How about a case where the manufacturer did it?
http://therustyrabbit.com/brochures.html








Didn't VW just put Quantum wheels on the Rabbit in order to get wider tires on bigger wheels? (185/60R14 instead of 175/70R13 that was more typical of Rabbits and other small cars back then)


_Modified by tjl at 10:41 PM 12-23-2005_


----------



## ahardwicke (Jan 29, 2004)

this guy is from indy and I hope he doesn't mind me posting his car but D A M N


----------



## SVT2888 (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (AKADriver)*

2003 Cobra 5 spokes on a 95 Super Coupe








10th Anniversary Cobra's on a 96 Lx


----------



## VDub GTI (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (ahardwicke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahardwicke* »_









identity crisis


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (VDub GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub GTI* »_
identity crisis

I actually think it looks great. It would probably be stunning with the wheels rolling!


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (SVT2888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SVT2888* »_2003 Cobra 5 spokes on a 95 Super Coupe








10th Anniversary Cobra's on a 96 Lx









I like although those 10th anniversary wheels I;ve never seen them before http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SVT2888 (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Impeccable)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impeccable* »_
I like although those 10th anniversary wheels I;ve never seen them before http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Yeah, both those cars have hub swaps.
Here's another t-bird with a mustang hub swap:


----------



## thenick (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (ahardwicke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahardwicke* »_this guy is from indy and I hope he doesn't mind me posting his car but D A M N









Perfection if I do say so myself.


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (SVT2888)*

*Don't make me start liking t-birds like I used







*
_Quote, originally posted by *SVT2888* »_
Yeah, both those cars have hub swaps.
Here's another t-bird with a mustang hub swap:


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Impeccable)*

heres mine s4 on my gti


----------



## DigitalTexan2u (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (JettaGT8V80)*

Hey guys...what do you think about my Max wearing Nissan Murano 18's? I personally think they look great! My Maxima wearing Murano OEM rims is one way of upgrading while staying OEM....with a twist. 
For those that are thinking "why the hell would you put heavy SUV rims on your car..." The Murano's with tires weigh 4lbs less each versus the stock Maxima 16's. Believe it or not!


----------



## JSMGLX (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (DigitalTexan2u)*

^^^^ You REALLY need to drop this thing about 3 or 4 inches. Otherwise, it looks surprisingly good.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bc (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (JSMGLX)*

the murano wheels complement it's 4x4 stance.


----------



## Ian Rogers (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (JSMGLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JSMGLX* »_^^^^ You REALLY need to drop this thing about 3 or 4 inches. Otherwise, it looks surprisingly good.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

He must have put the SUV's suspension on along with the wheels.


----------



## SVT2888 (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Y2KRICEBOY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Y2KRICEBOY* »_the murano wheels complement it's 4x4 stance.


----------



## 98passat21 (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Impeccable)*

My passat will soon be riding on MB wheels off a 90 SL500. I've drilled them, got the hubcentric rings, striped the finish and now sanding them to a shine


----------



## shftat6 (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (98passat21)*

Someone p-chop the Maxima so we can see how nice it would look a little more down to earth. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Wheels look good!


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: (varanus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *varanus* »_The "controversial" 850 featured on Swedespeed









hot hot hot
I haven't really looked into wheels for the R yet, but the thought of going with some amg or some audi wheels sounds like a great idea...some fat 5 or 6 spoke tt wheels might just do the trick...or maybe some twisted porsches

















_Modified by silvERia at 1:54 PM 12-31-2005_


----------



## geremy (Sep 17, 2003)

I will soon be joining this thread when I get my uncle's 997 carrera III rims on my R32!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (shftat6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shftat6* »_Someone p-chop the Maxima so we can see how nice it would look a little more down to earth. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Wheels look good! 

About two minutes in MS Paint:


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (DigitalTexan2u)*

That MAX is looking good with the murano wheels , I'd keep it that way I rather not worry about scrapping.
Is it a 5-speed?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (EK20)*

my Civic has teardrops waiting, it HAD red Orlandos, and I have the adapters to run the Porsche D90's on it next.


----------



## babydaddy (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Metallitubby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Metallitubby* »_my Civic has teardrops waiting, it HAD red Orlandos, and I have the adapters to run the Porsche D90's on it next.

FU(K yeah,and all the purist will call you ghey and I'll call you my friend.Different is good.No different is great!!!!!!


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (babydaddy)*

It has Harlequin wheels on it now, w/ VW emblems glued all over it... screw anyone who doesn't like it


----------



## babydaddy (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Metallitubby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Metallitubby* »_It has Harlequin wheels on it now, w/ VW emblems glued all over it... screw anyone who doesn't like it


NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Metallitubby)*

Lets see some pictures man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My friends gf has snowflakes on her Saturn.


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (EK20)*


----------



## Breezy. (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Slonie)*

I think it's an awesome idea, to a certain extent.
Using two related company wheels works in my opinion. Examples: Porsche/Audi wheels on a VW. Acura wheels on a Honda.
When using totally different name brands, I only like it when the centercap is switched with the correct centercap of the brand of the car. Either that, or making sure the other wheels don't say the company name anywhere visible of the wheel.
This idea is definitely sweet, though. I'm doing Porsche wheels on my GTI for sure.


----------



## SVT2888 (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (VDub GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast96Tbird* »_Bought myself some 18x9 Saleen Knock-Offs. Did the Cobra brake upgrade with Brembo rotors along with a hubswap. Let me know what you guys think. The car still needs tint I think, but other then that, I think it looks good. The pictures aren't the greatest cause I need a tripod and a good cleaning.
Now for the pics:








Little bit of Photoshop fun on this picture.








Picture of my car and my buddies Scooby.


----------



## JustinCSVT (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: (SVT2888)*

I have SVT Focus Euros on my car. There are pics rolling around here someplace.


----------



## SiXdEeNiNe69 (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (a2a4raddo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2a4raddo* »_


----------



## JrodVW (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (JustinCSVT)*

MX-6 with 93-94 Probe GT Wheels.


----------



## JrodVW (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (VDub GTI)*

Miata Wheels


----------



## throttle grotto (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: (JrodVW)*

here's my Jetta wagon on Audi A4 rims...sorry for the image quality-the 100 dollar HP camera is only capable of so much...


----------



## crushkilldestroy1 (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (JrodVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JrodVW* »_Miata Wheels









i wanna slam this to the ground and drive the hell out of it.


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Slonie)*












_Modified by Ville at 12:17 PM 1-3-2006_


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

It must have S13 hubs or something, because Miatas are 4x100 and Celica Supras are 4x114!


----------



## DigitalTexan2u (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (shftat6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shftat6* »_Someone p-chop the Maxima so we can see how nice it would look a little more down to earth. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Wheels look good!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (DigitalTexan2u)*

Here's my Scirocco with mk3 g wheelss, painted graphite.


----------



## captain spaulding (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (G-rocco)*

my jetta w/porsche design 90s..


----------



## volksboy80 (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (captain spaulding)*

18" MERCURY MONTEGO WHEELS (My winter set-up)


----------



## Colt556 (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (thenick)*








http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v495/ahardwicke/DSC00391.jpg

Yep, That's my car. I actually get compliments everywhere I go in it. And it does look sweet going down the road!!












_Modified by 03 gli24vvr6 at 1:42 PM 1-4-2006_


----------



## sixdoubleseven (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: (03 gli24vvr6)*

This was the inspiration I was planning on imitating before my YJ got totaled. 








On of my favs from the VWV archives even though they're replica Porsches


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (03 gli24vvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03 gli24vvr6* »_









Fixed that for you.


----------



## MeetleBan (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: (EK20)*


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (MeetleBan)*


----------



## xbinoochx (Oct 14, 2004)

here is my ride on tt's


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Here's my Scirocco with mk3 g wheelss, painted graphite.









You know - those wheels would look sick on my Pewter Gray Scirocco - Right?


----------



## SVT2888 (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (volksboy80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volksboy80* »_18" MERCURY MONTEGO WHEELS (My winter set-up) 









Those look really good. What bolt pattern are they?


----------



## VWinA (Oct 20, 1999)

*Re: (Slonie)*


----------



## Uk in NY (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (Slonie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slonie* »_








It must have S13 hubs or something, because Miatas are 4x100 and Celica Supras are 4x114!

Are they not Starion wheels?
I am not sure what the lug pattern on the mitsubishi was...?


----------



## die wizard (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (sixdoubleseven)*









what kind of rims are that? ive seen it but can think of what it is...



_Modified by die wizard at 9:37 PM 1-6-2006_


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: (die wizard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *die wizard* »_
what kind of rims are that? ive seen it but can think of what it is...
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


'96-98 Jeep Grand Cherokee Loredo. [IMG]http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: (Uk in NY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uk in NY* »_Are they not Starion wheels?
I am not sure what the lug pattern on the mitsubishi was...?

yes they're starion wheels and I believe they're 4x114.3


----------



## gotapex (Nov 6, 2003)




----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

where the HELL did he get THOSE!?


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

stock suv wheels can look so good on the right car (Volvo XC90 Atlantis wheels)


----------



## gotapex (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_where the HELL did he get THOSE!?

India.


----------



## Uk in NY (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (silvERia)*

holy hell that looks pimp...!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SVT2888 (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (Uk in NY)*









93 Cobra Wheels


----------



## JustinCSVT (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: (SVT2888)*

SVT Contour with SVT Focus wheels. 
Mine








Another











_Modified by JustinCSVT at 8:56 PM 1-8-2006_


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: (SVT2888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SVT2888* »_








93 Cobra Wheels

That actually looks really good!


----------



## Martinus (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (geofftii2002)*

Donno, if these have been posted... 




































































_Modified by Martinus at 8:06 PM 1-9-2006_


----------



## borapumpkin (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Eric Didier)*

yeah, this is the coolest. my best friend has the same vanagon but with gti rims. we're from albany. is this your vanagon? i've seen this pic before.


----------



## borapumpkin (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (Eric Didier)*

love your armstrong and napoleon references. also a proud owner of a dale and bianchi.


----------



## HenkanDDR (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (gotapex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gotapex* »_









Aren't these just standard M6 wheels, or am I missing something? Atleast on this side of the pond, they are a standard option on the M5...!


----------



## Uk in NY (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (silvERia)*









that is special.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i love white 850 wagons!


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (Uk in NY)*









SC400 with GS400 wheels. I think it works very well...


----------



## chandlerGTi (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: (SVT2888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SVT2888* »_








93 Cobra Wheels

Doesn't that go the other way? They came on the'birds first, when the 93 Cobra R came along it got 5lug and they used those wheels with new center caps. So they are really T-bird wheels.....


----------



## mikesirocz (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (The Apple)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Apple* »_95-98 200SX SE-R wheels on a 91-94 Sentra:









I see alot of B13s with B14 rims. I had them on my 94 SE-R.


----------



## TurboBmaNN (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: (mikesirocz)*


----------



## SVT2888 (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (chandlerGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chandlerGTi* »_
Doesn't that go the other way? They came on the'birds first, when the 93 Cobra R came along it got 5lug and they used those wheels with new center caps. So they are really T-bird wheels.....









We'll they were used on the T-bird concept/prototype in that size, but not in any production model


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (SVT2888)*

19" porsche wheels on Audi wagon....














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















same wheels on a 20th....


----------



## gotapex (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (HenkanDDR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HenkanDDR* »_
Aren't these just standard M6 wheels, or am I missing something? Atleast on this side of the pond, they are a standard option on the M5...!

They're not an option over here.


----------



## SVT2888 (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Slonie)*


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*


----------



## AutoX-FIB (Nov 20, 2004)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (SVT2888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SVT2888* »_










Kind of cool in a bizarre way. I've had the idea of picking up an early 90's Buick Roadmaster and going with a whole "lead sled" theme to it; whitewalls and baby moon cap wheels, pinstriping, etc. Of course I'm just talking out of my ass as far as that goes, but I think it would look cool. I wish I had the time/money to live out all of my bizaree custom car ideas.....


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (AutoX-FIB)*

hotness below:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (hoveraudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hoveraudi* »_hotness below:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.










AMG monoblock II's

WOW does that look good


----------



## kyokoris (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: (SVT2888)*


----------



## Dav (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Slonie)*

Here is my old '90 GTi with VW Orlando A3 wheels:


----------



## Pelko (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (ahardwicke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahardwicke* »_this guy is from indy and I hope he doesn't mind me posting his car but D A M N










wow...he changed the front


----------



## WOT (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: (Pelko)*

so wtf are the wheels on the white rabbit?
I sort of think they are not a stock wheel. too cool looking, I suspect aftermarket from the 70's.


----------



## Uberchad (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (WOT)*

My old 1990 SPG with 9000 Aero wheels painted black.


----------



## Prelusion98 (Mar 29, 2000)

*Re: (Uberchad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberchad* »_My old 1990 SPG with 9000 Aero wheels painted black. 

That's pretty cool looking.


----------



## VR6ix (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (lagomorph)*

More pics please! What's your set-up -- adapters, thickness? What's the name of these wheels... I know they're 5x112 A4 Sport, but the actual name starts with a "C" and I can't remember at all... 


_Quote, originally posted by *lagomorph* »_here's my Jetta wagon on Audi A4 rims...sorry for the image quality-the 100 dollar HP camera is only capable of so much...


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

*Re: (VR6ix)*

I seem to remember there being some controversy over whether the wheels on that black Miata I posted before were Supras or Starions, and I'm pleased to report the resurfacing of that car at a local meet/BBQ last weekend...








If that doesn't work:
http://jsjbrothers.com/albums/...m.jpg
This car suffers from the "wrong" wheels and the "wrong" motor, but somehow I can't complain...


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (Slonie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slonie* »_I seem to remember there being some controversy over whether the wheels on that black Miata I posted before were Supras or Starions, and I'm pleased to report... 

the Miata's look like a 4-bolt pattern, so i'd say Supra cuz the Starion looks like a 5-bolt.
and to revive this thread, my "wrong" combo is pie plates from the A6 4.2 on my A4 1.8


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Slonie)*

Those are definitely Supra or early-80's Celica wheels. The Starion wheels look similar, but with 5 spokes and 5 lugs. 4 lug Starions (non-intercooled) look very different.


----------



## DaveE30 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (AKADriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AKADriver* »_How about Dodge pickup steelies on a 300C?








Obviously, this is a salvage car and these wheels were slapped on as rollers, but I love it, in a mad-max-meets-DUB kind of way.

I agree. Those wheels actually look decent on that car, probably better than the stock non-300C wheels look on the 300.


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_Those are definitely Supra or early-80's Celica wheels. The Starion wheels look similar, but with 5 spokes and 5 lugs. 4 lug Starions (non-intercooled) look very different.

Yeah, I know. The original picture was poor enough that it was not entirely clear. I'm glad that I was right, though.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Slonie)*









From this








(I've also seen the other type of wheel used as well)
The Mk2 pulls it off WAAAY better


----------



## OoTLink (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (DaveE30)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaveE30* »_
I agree. Those wheels actually look decent on that car, probably better than the stock non-300C wheels look on the 300.

I dunno what to say, but it was obviously posted (the image) to piss me off.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








So to get back at the dude that posted that:

















_Modified by OoTLink at 2:22 AM 6-28-2006_


_Modified by OoTLink at 2:23 AM 6-28-2006_


----------



## Markus.UK.bora (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (OoTLink)*


----------



## JSMGLX (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (OoTLink)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OoTLink* »_
I dunno what to say, but it was obviously posted (the image) to piss me off.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








So to get back at the dude that posted that:

















_Modified by OoTLink at 2:22 AM 6-28-2006_

_Modified by OoTLink at 2:23 AM 6-28-2006_

What?


----------



## JSMGLX (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (JSMGLX)*

My latest car with wheels from another, in this case, the 330 with M3 CSL wheels.
















And by the way, damn this is an old thread.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (JSMGLX)*









17x7 and 17x8.5" Porsche Boxster wheels on my now sold 1972 Super Beetle. I converted the car to 5x130 and fit the front wheels under stock fenders with the use of Topline MaXX struts. The rear was under 1 1/4" wider fiberglass fenders with a 1" spacer.








And you simply can't beat Fuchs on a Cal-Look VW


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_










WOW!


----------



## greg2.0 (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (atomicalex)*

Here's my contribution: Subaru Legacy with OEM BBS wheels from a vr6 Passat


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

finally, someone else realized you can VW VR6/MK4 wheels on subaru's. No one used to believe me that I could run corrado Speedlines on my GC8 2.5 RS.


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (AKADriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AKADriver* »_How about Dodge pickup steelies on a 300C?








Obviously, this is a salvage car and these wheels were slapped on as rollers, but I love it, in a mad-max-meets-DUB kind of way.


Not neccesarily..in the northern tier many people buy steelies to run in the winter only...so the $500 ea. alum.(mag) wheels don't get eaten by the salt and they can keep winter specific tires on the steelies.


----------



## soncjet (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (sciroccohal)*

old school.... circa 1993 or so
bmw bottlecaps on my old mk1 gli http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## meatwad79 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Dav)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dav* »_Here is my old '90 GTi with VW Orlando A3 wheels:









damn thats nice. looks like the way it should have back then!


----------



## UdubVdub (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (meatwad79)*

Well, since this thread is back from the dead, here's my old Eclipse GS-T with Mazda 16x8 Mazda RX7 wheels. These suckers are only about 16 pounds each!


----------



## serrano (Apr 15, 2004)

I think I've posted in this thread... but I can't remember...
V7 Japanese STi wheels on my 2004 WRX wagon...








Soon I'll have pics of the wagon wearing OEM Saab BBS RK 17x7 wheels painted graphite... about 16 pounds each


----------



## tehAndy (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.4dsc.com/articles/s...shtml


----------



## paradigmGT (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (tehAndy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tehAndy* »_








http://www.4dsc.com/articles/s...shtml

Is that jeff92se's car from the .org?


----------



## boxer03 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_








And you simply can't beat Fuchs on a Cal-Look VW

no you cant! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (boxer03)*

I got E36 M3 wheels on my E46 wagon.


----------



## Monkey1911 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (Slonie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slonie* »_I seem to remember there being some controversy over whether the wheels on that black Miata I posted before were Supras or Starions, and I'm pleased to report the resurfacing of that car at a local meet/BBQ last weekend...








If that doesn't work:
http://jsjbrothers.com/albums/...m.jpg
This car suffers from the "wrong" wheels and the "wrong" motor, but somehow I can't complain...









Those are Mk2 Supra wheels from the early to mid 80's. They are 14x7 -8 offset 4x114.3 I run them on my 86 RWD Corolla. He must have a lot of money sunk into his suspension to get those wheels to fit without them sticking out a lot. Looks nice.


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: (Monkey1911)*









2001 GTI Montreal Is on a 1995 Passat GLX wagon
















1991 GLI BBS RAs on a 1998 Jetta GL








bill


----------



## portlandubster (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: (jebglx)*

The RA's still look right. Something about a MK3 slammed on mk2 GLI bbs' wheels is alluring. Classic design, for sure.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (.:RDriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:RDriver* »_I got E36 M3 wheels on my E46 wagon.









Nice!!


----------



## Davidss (May 19, 2000)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (KC Jazz)*









FD RX7 wheels on a MK2 MR2...


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (shftat6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shftat6* »_So what is the correct answer for the wheels on the white Rabbit? 

Go ask Alice...I think she'll know.









_Quote, originally posted by *PlatinumGLS* »_Still waiting for a VW pic with Audi A8 wheels...


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: (portlandubster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *portlandubster* »_The RA's still look right. Something about a MK3 slammed on mk2 GLI bbs' wheels is alluring. Classic design, for sure. 

oh yeah...if i squint my eyes, i can almost see my 90 GLI
















bill


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (jebglx)*

Phaeton on Bentley wheels:








Stole the pic off of the Phaeton forume


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: (KARMANN_20V)*

OEM 18" 993 Turbo Hollow Spoke on my 968 Coupe. 968 was avail with 3 sets of wheels in the states. 16" Cup 1's, 17" Cup 1's, & 17" Cup 2's. my car originally had 17" Cup 1's.


----------



## BrightGreenB5 (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: (a2a4raddo)*

2002 Audi A4 wheels on my 1999 VW Passat:


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (tehAndy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tehAndy* »_








http://www.4dsc.com/articles/s...shtml

HAHA damn thats old school i remember reading up on puting stang wheels on 3rd gens back in 1999


----------



## Brandontrek1 (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (Impeccable)*

Sequioa limited wheels on my 1993 Toyota pickup.....


----------



## Markasaurus! (May 25, 2005)

Woo. A chance to whore out my filthy car. It's clean now but I'm too lazy to run out and snap a pic.


----------



## JackieMoon (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (Markasaurus!)*

audi








mb








porsche


----------



## grnmtnvw (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (Brandontrek1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brandontrek1* »_Sequioa limited wheels on my 1993 Toyota pickup.....









youre on yotatech arent you?
ive seen that truck there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SMG (May 29, 2002)

Not exactly OEM, but Brabus Monoblock VI Mercedes wheels on a Passat wagon:


----------



## JrodVW (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Slonie)*

Not QUITE, but pretty funny seeing a stock C5 rear wheel next to my Saab Dork Wheel.


----------



## dts (Nov 20, 2000)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (JrodVW)*

Holy thread resurrection, Batman!
Well, I'll play.
My 2001 GTI GLX with BBS RXII wheels of a Wolfsburg Jetta as my winter setup. Not terribly exciting, but I like the way it looks.










_Modified by dts at 4:22 PM 10-31-2008_


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_19" porsche wheels on Audi wagon....














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















same wheels on a 20th....

























Sorry bud, but those are 19" *Audi* wheels one set of which has Porsche center caps.
The bolt pattern is clearly the Audi 5x112 pattern and not a Porsche 5x130 pattern.


----------



## JrodVW (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (dts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dts* »_Holy thread resurrection, Batman!
Well, I'll play.
My 2001 GTI GLX with BBS RXII wheels of a Wolfsburg Jetta as my winter setup. Not terribly exciting, but I like the way it looks.


That's your winter setup?!?!?!?! You've got taste.


----------



## dts (Nov 20, 2000)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (JrodVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JrodVW* »_
That's your winter setup?!?!?!?! You've got taste. 

Why, yes. Yes I do.








Winters are really mild down here, so winter tires aren't really necessary if you have good all seasons. That said, this car has Continental ContiSportContact 2 summer tires, which makes it utterly unusable if there's any kind of snow or ice on the ground (the car also gets driven north a few times during the winter to visit family). Since the winters around here aren't too hard on the wheels, I thought I may as well get good looking ones. Found a used set of RXIIs at the same price as the Tire Rack's cheapest alloys.


----------



## Tom Bombadill (Feb 17, 1999)

*My E34*

Wrong, but there were M5 Tourings in Europe, so the look is "correct".


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (dts)*

Spotted yesterday, and was a good reason to bring this thread back for another tour of duty:








Yep, those are SC430 wheels. Offset looked pretty meaty too on the Element!


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Slonie)*

Oh man, I wish I still had pics hosted. I'll have to dig 'em up.
I run snowflakes as winter rims on my Civic hatch, and used to run them as race wheels on my CRX. I also used to run Corrado Sebrings on my hatch before I sold them.
Also used to run E30 bottlecaps on the CRX and my MkII Jetta.


----------



## BoBoJoe (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Slonie)*

That Element looks pretty good with those on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (BoBoJoe)*

My old MkIII


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Slonie)*

Here is a picture of my car. But, I sold these wheels so I have the stock 18" wheels back on.

OEM B6 (2004) 18" S4 wheels. Made by Ronal.


































_Modified by Jetty! at 7:08 PM 8-20-2007_


----------



## JUSTINCASE1021 (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (patrickvr6)*

Mustang wheels on a Diamate


----------



## Black Magic VW (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (JUSTINCASE1021)*

no pics, but this weekend I saw 18" G35 Coupe wheels with Toyo Proxies on a Mazda MPV Minivan


----------



## Delux (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (.:RDriver)*

my car back in the day on audi tt 6 spokes










_Modified by Delux at 9:00 PM 8-20-2007_


----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Delux)*

Ariel Atom wheels on my Golf Variant







:
















In reality it's the same design and the same brand but I'm 100% sure the ones made for Ariel are actually made of magnesium alloy.


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

Two B5.5 Passats on Audi A8L 12 spoke wheels, B5.5 Passat on Phaeton Challenge wheels, B5.5 Passat Variant on A8 monoblocks.

































_Modified by bill1975 at 8:09 PM 8-20-2007_


_Modified by bill1975 at 8:10 PM 8-20-2007_


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (G-rocco)*

woah! I don't remember posting this at all!!

_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_Here's my Scirocco with mk3 g wheelss, painted graphite.









Then I posted

_Quote, originally posted by *timbo2132* »_You know - those wheels would look sick on my Pewter Gray Scirocco - Right?









Fast forward a year later....








They became my wheels!! Muauaahhhaahahh!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (Monkey1911)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Monkey1911* »_
Those are Mk2 Supra wheels from the early to mid 80's. They are 14x7 -8 offset 4x114.3 I run them on my 86 RWD Corolla. He must have a lot of money sunk into his suspension to get those wheels to fit without them sticking out a lot. Looks nice.









My 84 Celica GTS had those wheels too. I remember finding even shallower versions at a junk yard- from a Toyota van maybe?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh- forgot to add a pic to the thread.


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

Wow, sweet. Page 8 ownage in the true spirit of the thread. Now, I wonder how those would look on a gs, or sc...


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (BRealistic)*

dont know if i have posted here in the past or not.
my TDI jetta wagon on porsche sport design II's from a 996 carrera


----------



## Team Wang (Aug 13, 2006)

R33 GT-R rims on my Evo VIII MR


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (Team Wang)*

mk3 cabrio on TT wheels








Porsche wheels on a mk1 cabby








mk3 with TT wheels








mk4 wheels on a Rado








my cabby on rado BBS wheels








Porsche wheels on a mk1 cabby








Porsche wheels on a mk1 cabby








Benz wheels on a mk1 cabby








bmw alpina wheels? on a rocco








mk1 cabby on TT wheels


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

My winter setup, Ford Probe GT wheels








Pic from last year, fortunately....its not that cold here, yet.


----------



## Yojimbo206 (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (AdrockMK2)*

sentra se-r wheels on my 240


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (Yojimbo206)*

Wow, I can't believe this thread is back








I've got to say, this looks *Really* good in all respects:


----------



## miller-cycle (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re:*









I had a great looking set of 17" Mille Miglia Spyders on it, but decided to keep them and the summer tires mounted to them, and sell the car with these.







Should be obvious to many what car they originally belonged to. I was using them as my winter wheels/tires.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Re: (miller-cycle)*

Can anybody guess what these wheels originally came on?


----------



## ModelCitizen (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Re: (BRealistic)*

^Sebring?


----------



## ventovr (Aug 29, 2006)

caravan


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Close- they are from a Chrysler Concorde.


----------



## Go4Broke (Nov 19, 2004)

Y2K Corvette wheels:


----------



## miller-cycle (Aug 16, 2007)

18" Hyundai Santa Fe wheels on a Mazda Millenia:


----------



## nocondorfx (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: (miller-cycle)*

rx-8 wheels on a 6


----------



## OR99.5Speed (Dec 12, 2005)

Excellent thread.


----------



## mass835 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Re: (miller-cycle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miller-cycle* »_








I had a great looking set of 17" Mille Miglia Spyders on it, but decided to keep them and the summer tires mounted to them, and sell the car with these.







Should be obvious to many what car they originally belonged to. I was using them as my winter wheels/tires.

lol http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (OR99.5Speed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OR99.5Speed* »_Excellent thread.

X2, first time ive seen it!
Subscribed!!!!!!


----------



## ONT-WRX (Dec 31, 2003)

My old car... D90's on mk1 rabbit


----------



## 251 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (ONT-WRX)*

I thought I already did this... My old '88 GTI 16V:
On Corrado Speedlines:








On a Mk3 OE wheel:
















On both:


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Yojimbo206)*


----------



## BMW Killa (Nov 20, 2003)

Here's my wife's car (not where we live...this was on a trip)


----------



## CarGuru916 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Rassig)*

Here is my 2007 Tacoma (Base model) with '07 X-Runner 18" Alloys/ Potenza's Truck is still slower than molasses, but handles better than my Porsche 911 now
















-Ryan


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (lowblackdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lowblackdub* »_








Off of a Renault GTA... 

Renault GTA made by Ronal on my 8Valve 1.8 Turbo VW Fox Wagon (Now turned Saveiro)


----------



## theSCHAFF (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: (serrano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *serrano* »_
V7 Japanese STi wheels on my 2004 WRX wagon...








Soon I'll have pics of the wagon wearing OEM Saab BBS RK 17x7 wheels painted graphite... about 16 pounds each









you mean these ? 








They're RK II's, (2 piece) they're 17x8 btw... (at least mine are)


----------



## dubbincam (Mar 4, 2008)

does this count?
my slammed camry on BBS


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (dubbincam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbincam* »_does this count?
my slammed camry on BBS 









lower the front more. and it's not slammed, i'm sorry, not low enough to be slammed.


----------



## Obin Robinson (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: (SIR ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SIR ANDROID184* »_
Porsche wheels on a mk1 cabby









i hate to sound redundant but this is one of my biggest pet peeves. it seems like there is some brain defect which affects Volkswagen owners. they seem to think there is such thing as a "Porsche wheel". somewhere along the line a guy or girl saw a Porsche with wheels on it and mistakenly assumed that Porsche made wheels. these wheels were removed from one car, put onto another, and then the "Porsche wheel" myth was born.
Porsche doesn't make wheels, not now, not 20 years ago, not 60 years ago. they never have. not even once. every wheeled Porsche vehicle in the company history has rode on Fuchs, BBS, ATS, Speedline, etc. there have been many companies which have made wheels for Porsche, but the only part of the wheel which is "Porsche" is the hubcap.
so please, let's try and end this here. there is no such thing as a "Porsche wheel". there are wheels made _for _Porsches, but there are no wheels made _by _Porsche.
obin


----------



## HenryMuller (Feb 7, 2006)

fuchs


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (dubbincam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbincam* »_does this count?
my slammed camry on BBS 









Did those BBS come OEM on another model car?


----------



## dubbincam (Mar 4, 2008)

yes...the BBS wheels came oem on a 97-99 TRD edition camry, but they were silver...i bought them off a friend when he wrecked his TRD camry, and had the custom powdercoated black
and technicaly, its not slammed...but for a camry it sure is, as it had quite the 4x4 stance oem


----------



## Mars Noble (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re:*

awesome. subscribed.


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Slonie)*

I had Audi RS4 wheels on my GLI....was that wrong?


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

I'm so happy to see this thread back. Unfortunately, I don't have any new contributions of my own...


----------



## LilBlkCL (Aug 23, 2001)

*Re: (Slonie)*

this:








with these wheels:








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

^---Okay, now let's see a photo of that!
BTW, those RS4 wheels on the Jetta are nice...But then, those wheels would probably look good on anything.


----------



## JianniCoco (Feb 18, 2008)

lambo wheels


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## vlksdragon (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: (devianb)*


----------



## Slowkums (Dec 12, 2003)

I only wish I had a pic but i just saw this the other day..
Imagine a 2006 Maxima with a 3 inch drop and G35 Coupe rims.


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

*Re: (vlksdragon)*

Ferrari 360 Modena wheels on a Fox Mustang.








-GP


----------



## Slowkums (Dec 12, 2003)

Now I'm inspired; does anybody know if the RX8 and Protege5 share the same lug pattern?


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

Ferrari & Mustang... wa wa weeee waaaah.


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (Slowkums)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slowkums* »_Now I'm inspired; does anybody know if the RX8 and Protege5 share the same lug pattern?

Yes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrfrumlosin (Sep 15, 2000)

*Re: (AKADriver)*

















OHHHHH baby!!!








Yes, I was in a different state back in those days


----------



## adphil (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (fahrfrumlosin)*

eurovan on 19








my westy on 17 s4 








my golf mk4 on tt wheels 








the jetta mk4 quattro on tt wheels








beetles with porsche wheels (not mine )


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (adphil)*

Pontiac GTOs with BMW CSL rims http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nightranger (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (JianniCoco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JianniCoco* »_lambo wheels 









That works surprisingly well. Keeping it in the VAG family and yellow = Lambo color. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also, kudos to the Bettle with the Porsche spiraling wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

My boss just took his RS4 wheels off his B5 Passat. Now I regret not taking pictures.


----------



## banovsky (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (Nightranger)*

From auto-otaku.com...GS with wheels from an M6...

























M!


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (banovsky)*

my old a1 w/ a3 orlandos:


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: (ratdub)*

My Passat on RS4's.


----------



## One_Love (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: (Cubster)*

btw those are replica CSL wheels not the real thing


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

some of these are really nice


----------



## banovsky (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*









From: http://www.layitlow.com/forums....html 
(Yes, the girl in front of the Merc is smokin'.)

M!


----------



## DjPtsatsot (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (LilBlkCL)*

one of the better threads on the tex. Let's keep this alive with one of my favorite examples:


----------



## banovsky (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (DjPtsatsot)*

I (heart) this thread.
























All from: http://www.eurowheelz.com/2007_10_01_archive.html 

M!


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## Mars Noble (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: (banovsky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *banovsky* »_










Nice. Let's bump this thread...


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (ONT-WRX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ONT-WRX* »_
















My old car... D90's on mk1 rabbit


_Quote, originally posted by *masa8888* »_Another example of OEM wheels on the wrong car that looks so right




















_Modified by andlf at 1:03 PM 3-18-2008_


----------



## Faisal (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (JianniCoco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JianniCoco* »_lambo wheels 









amazing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lonestar22 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: (Slonie)*

my galant on integra type r's NEEDS SPACERS!!!










_Modified by lonestar22 at 3:11 AM 4-25-2008_


----------



## Old school (Mar 16, 2001)

*Re: (Faisal)*

Yay! I get to whore out my car one more time.








My beater 323 on 14" Miata daisies.


----------



## MkITT225 (Apr 5, 2008)

2004 wheels on 1999
and...








2005 Tacoma/4Runner wheels on 1999
(these were my previous vehicles)


----------



## passwag02 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (VTECeateR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VTECeateR* »_I had Audi RS4 wheels on my GLI....was that wrong?









If that is wrong, I don't want to be right.
Great car, great wheels, great pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V-KLAN (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (passwag02)*

I'll play too here is my old B4 Passat on my FREE TT wheels.








Then before the TT's I had a set of Corrado Speedlines on it.


----------



## Vdub BELLA (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (V-KLAN)*

My whip








STi BBS's on my Mazda3


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

nice ^^


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (CarGuru916)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarGuru916* »_
Here is my 2007 Tacoma (Base model) with '07 X-Runner 18" Alloys/ Potenza's Truck is still slower than molasses, but handles better than my Porsche 911 now
















-Ryan

Handles better than your Porsche 911 huh?








And that doesn't look at bad as I remember base Tacos looking. Maybe the wheels help detract from the unpainted plastic front end.(or maybe I am just getting used to them since there are a lot of these on the street) I wonder how much it would cost to get the grill painted to match the body of the truck?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (Old school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Old school* »_Yay! I get to whore out my car one more time.








My beater 323 on 14" Miata daisies.

You actually spent money on used Miata wheels? That's surprising. I took you as one of those "don't drop an unnecessary penny in the beater" type of people.


----------



## JrodVW (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (LilBlkCL)*

Here is my Corrado with B4 Passat BBS wheels.


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (JrodVW)*

17" 'pie plates' from a C5 A6 4.2 on my B5 A4


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (JrodVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JrodVW* »_Here is my Corrado with B4 Passat BBS wheels. 









That looks very oem. But you really shouldn't park in the middle of the road. Is that due to VW interior plastic outgassing?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (JrodVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JrodVW* »_









Would look better if you lowered it a bit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JrodVW (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_
That looks very oem. But you really shouldn't park in the middle of the road. Is that due to VW interior plastic outgassing?









Scenic driveway to a local attraction we use for a lot of our advertisements. <shameless whoring on>


----------



## Dextrobrick (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (JrodVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JrodVW* »_









Although the E38 is sporting OEM wheels, that's the hotness right there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JrodVW (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (Dextrobrick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dextrobrick* »_
Although the E38 is sporting OEM wheels, that's the hotness right there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Bid on it! It's on ebay. It's a V12 with _everything_ 


_Modified by JrodVW at 1:06 AM 10-31-2008_


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (slirt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slirt* »_17" 'pie plates' from a C5 A6 4.2 on my B5 A4









I have to say nice Swagger right there


----------



## Golgo-13 (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (Eric Didier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric Didier* »_









That's dope.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWFSIB6 (Jun 12, 2007)

Like so many others, rocking the ...




_Modified by VWFSIB6 at 3:26 AM 10-31-2008_


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Finally got a shot of my car with wheels mounted...18" with a much better offset than stock.
Can anyone guess where they are from?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (AdrockMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AdrockMK2* »_Finally got a shot of my car with wheels mounted...18" with a much better offset than stock.
Can anyone guess where they are from? 









Mazda MPV?


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_
Mazda MPV?

Instead of turning this thread into a bunch of guesses, I'll just tell you...Ford Edge.
...on with the show!


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (AdrockMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AdrockMK2* »_
Instead of turning this thread into a bunch of guesses, I'll just tell you...Ford Edge.
...on with the show!

Thinking outside the box
+
Faultless execution
=
WIN http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kc drifto (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: (AdrockMK2)*

all my vws have other yr wheels, but i don't have pic technology...
subscribed


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (kc drifto)*

shameless whoring


----------



## Ben010783 (May 27, 2006)

My old Altima with wheels from a Sentra SE-R


----------



## shftat6 (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (JrodVW)*

Found my mk4 Golf on GTi wheels. I know it isn't that exciting.










_Modified by shftat6 at 11:50 AM 10-31-2008_


----------



## shftat6 (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (JrodVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JrodVW* »_Here is my Corrado with B4 Passat BBS wheels. 









I had those same wheels on my Mk3 Jetta GLX, they looked good on it too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (JrodVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JrodVW* »_
Bid on it! It's on ebay. It's a V12 with _everything_ 

_Modified by JrodVW at 1:06 AM 10-31-2008_

Give me $2.99 gas guarantee for 3 years and it's mine


----------



## ab8349 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: (Eric Didier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric Didier* »_Like this?









Beautiful!


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*









my mk2 with Porsche D90s


----------



## JAHciple (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_shameless whoring

















What kind of rims are these? are they 19s?


----------



## Stetr24vw (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Mine...


----------



## Series8217 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Boxster Fiero*









Boxster rims on my old Fiero.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (iDub 1.8Weee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iDub 1.8Weee* »_Mine...


Tire rack sport editions does not equal "OEM". Sorry, they aren't even replicas.

Here's my GLI with a couple of experiments. I sold both sets off for a small profit so I didn't waste any money.


























_Modified by Jetty! at 5:27 PM 10-31-2008_


----------



## sicc83 (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jetty!)*


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jetty!)*

hers(01) & his(98)


_Modified by patrikman at 4:42 PM 10-31-2008_


----------



## Stetr24vw (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_Tire rack sport editions does not equal "OEM". Sorry, they aren't even replicas.

They are actually from Discounttire and they ARE rs6 replicas. But true, they are not oem and they are made specifically for my car, so you got me there.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (JAHciple)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JAHciple* »_
What kind of rims are these? are they 19s?

They're from the prev. gen. Audi A8 W12.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (iDub 1.8Weee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iDub 1.8Weee* »_
They are actually from Discounttire and they ARE rs6 replicas. But true, they are not oem and they are made specifically for my car, so you got me there.

If you look at a real set of Audi RS6 style wheels you'll see the spokes don't have the harsh lines that yours do. Just look at a set of hartmann or raderworks replicas and you can see that they actually look like RS6 wheels, and not so much like a knock-off.


----------



## modmo (May 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jetty!)*









cousin's rado on montes


----------



## tharsis (Apr 8, 2006)

somewhere my car belongs!! hello my brothers!!


----------



## icerockt (May 30, 2008)

*Re: (tharsis)*

850 Turbo with 18" Pegasus from S60R/V70R


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (icerockt)*

How about a two for one?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

dang. 7 slots on a T3 FTW


----------



## gunt (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (iDub 1.8Weee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iDub 1.8Weee* »_Mine...



RS6 reps look stellar on a mk1 TT as well


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_Can anybody guess what these wheels originally came on?

























BTW i believe that these rims are plastic...and crazy light


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_dang. 7 slots on a T3 FTW

































okay, I'm done.


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (AdrockMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AdrockMK2* »_Finally got a shot of my car with wheels mounted...18" with a much better offset than stock.
Can anyone guess where they are from? 










I work for mazda and I have thought to my self meny times "I wounder if those suv wheels will fit on a the cars" and the edge = mazda7 they should....... now will the 20 inch mazda9 wheels fit.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (elmer fud)*

Phaeton Challenges on an '07 Rabbit... Wheels from the most expensive VW on the least expensive VW.


----------



## ModelCitizen (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Slipstream)*

You could devote a whole thread to Tacomas on OEM wheels. The 5 x 4.5 bolt pattern is very common.
FD Rx-7








Pelko specials 








RX-8









And these are X-runner wheels, but with (iirc) 255/55/18 tires which are two sizes up in diameter from stock. This is a dramatic upgrade over the feeble looking 15" wheels that come stock on the non prerunner or 4x4 models.










_Modified by ModelCitizen at 4:57 PM 11-2-2008_


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Summit)*


----------



## kc drifto (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Highline)*

truely inspired


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (AdrockMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AdrockMK2* »_Finally got a shot of my car with wheels mounted...18" with a much better offset than stock.
Can anyone guess where they are from? 









Haven't seen that done before...love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm a huge fan of the CX-7 18" wheels on a Mazda3 as well...something I plan to add in the future.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (AdrockMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AdrockMK2* »_
Instead of turning this thread into a bunch of guesses, I'll just tell you...Ford Edge.
...on with the show!

Oh- ok. The Mazda center caps made me think they were Mazda wheels. But the Edge probably does share parts with the CX-9.
And aren't those wheels heavy? A large 'awd' vehicle probably needs heavier duty wheels instead of weight optimized wheels. Though added weight is added material, and that adds part cost too.


----------



## MaineDub (May 21, 2005)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_
About two minutes in MS Paint:










HAHAHAHHAHAH
love the hacksaw-esque sideskirt texture mod you added there


----------



## MaineDub (May 21, 2005)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (MaineDub)*

V70R wheels on the 850


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Highline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Highline* »_











AWESOME!!!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (MaineDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaineDub* »_HAHAHAHHAHAH
love the hacksaw-esque sideskirt texture mod you added there









I am a pro after all.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (EK20)*

My Dad's Passat has Audi TT fat fives on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slowkums (Dec 12, 2003)

Wish I had a camera this day a few weeks ago..
Saw this car








With these wheels


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elmer fud* »_
I work for mazda and I have thought to my self meny times "I wounder if those suv wheels will fit on a the cars" and the edge = mazda7 they should....... now will the 20 inch mazda9 wheels fit.

I wondered the same thing. IMO the wheels I chose were pushing the limit of weight, size (diameter), and offset for my car, and I was really happy with the way they turned out.

_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_
Oh- ok. The Mazda center caps made me think they were Mazda wheels. But the Edge probably does share parts with the CX-9.
And aren't those wheels heavy? A large 'awd' vehicle probably needs heavier duty wheels instead of weight optimized wheels. Though added weight is added material, and that adds part cost too.

Ya I read that they are "heavy" but lugging them around when mounting them they didnt seem much heavier than stock, and I don't notice any performance difference. Also I had to make my own center caps, since the Edge uses 3D ford logos on grey plastic caps. I used eBay mustang SVT caps and painted/airbrush-stenciled my own Mazda logos.....via roland vinyl cutter.


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Slonie)*

Here are my two... 2000 A4 with RS4 rims and 1992 Corolla with BMW rims


----------



## blau (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (jamerican1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamerican1* »_Here are my two... 2000 A4 with RS4 rims and 1992 Corolla with BMW rims

















I've never been critical of ride height before, but...
damn, how much did the skyjacker kit run you?


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (blau)*

Already bought lowering springs... Just haven't gotten a chance to put them on yet... Will post pics when I do


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (AdrockMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AdrockMK2* »_Ya I read that they are "heavy" but lugging them around when mounting them they didnt seem much heavier than stock, and I don't notice any performance difference. Also I had to make my own center caps, since the Edge uses 3D ford logos on grey plastic caps. I used eBay mustang SVT caps and painted/airbrush-stenciled my own Mazda logos.....via roland vinyl cutter.

Not sure about the 18s off the Edge that you have, but the CX-7 18s only weigh 1.5 pounds more than the 3's stock "snowflake" 17s and are supposedly within a few ounces of the Speed3's 18s. So it's not hard to believe that the Edge wheels feel about the same as the stockers.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (retro_rocket)*

I'm going to carry a camera around with me now, as I have seen a couple cars with other OEM wheels, and I immediately think of this thread.


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (tharsis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tharsis* »_somewhere my car belongs!! hello my brothers!!









This is nice in many ways. Nice car, nice wheels and last but not least, nice picture.








If those other cars weren't in the pic, I think it would make for a nice background. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_Oh- forgot to add a pic to the thread.









This looks really nice. But I think that this thing dumped (or at least lowered) would = the tits.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by klaxed at 7:39 PM 11-7-2008_


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (jamerican1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamerican1* »_Here are my two... 2000 A4 with RS4 rims and 1992 Corolla with BMW rims

















How does the Corolla drive with those wheels/tires? The BMW wheels - like most older rear drive car wheels- have a negative offset. I wondered if it was causing noticeably more bump steer.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: (banovsky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *banovsky* »_










Hmm. I might have to do this.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (turbo_nine)*









Canadian Jetta (and very rare in the US) Orca's on my GTI
(and yes, it's also at a jetta 4x4 ride height







)


_Modified by Rabbit5GTI at 7:40 PM 11-7-2008_


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (JrodVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JrodVW* »_









Whoa... this ride just oozes class and style. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif <swoon>


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (1SICKLEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1SICKLEX* »_

AWESOME!!!

I'm sure there has been some car once with those wheels

another one


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Diesel Chevette*

Diesel Chevette + Snowflakes...


----------



## epbrown (Sep 14, 2007)

My BMW M Coupe.
Before:









After:








You can also just make out the Aero kit sideskirts.


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_
How does the Corolla drive with those wheels/tires? The BMW wheels - like most older rear drive car wheels- have a negative offset. I wondered if it was causing noticeably more bump steer.
Drives fine, haven't had any noticeable increase in bump steer at all. The wheel swap has not done much to change the driving experience, in other words... still not much fun


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Diesel Chevette (epbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *epbrown* »_My BMW M Coupe.
You can also just make out the Aero kit sideskirts.

Wow, serious improvement here. I've always thought those were some of the nicest mesh wheels made.


----------



## Dbrumz32 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Diesel Chevette (pat_ernzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pat_ernzen* »_
I've always thought those were some of the nicest mesh wheels made.

I second that


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

sweet thread


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

The dog hauler...


----------



## epbrown (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Diesel Chevette (pat_ernzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pat_ernzen* »_
Wow, serious improvement here. I've always thought those were some of the nicest mesh wheels made.

Thanks. I knew I wanted those wheels before I even bought the car. The Z4M is based on the E46 M3 with Competition Package, and I feel they should have included the Competition wheels as well. The M Coupe turns heads, but I think the wheels are what get people breaking out the cell phone cameras.


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: Diesel Chevette (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_Diesel Chevette + Snowflakes...









We have a winnAR ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















Seriously!


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (JrodVW)*

wifes tdi


----------



## LRGmrg (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (cougar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cougar* »_Correct me if I'm wrong... but those are... Starion/Conquest stock rims on a Benz? 









EDIT: In case I'm wrong and anyone thinks I'm crazy for thinking of Starion/Conquest first... 
















Correct
_Modified by cougar at 5:59 PM 12-15-2005_


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

This isn't exactly "inspired", but they are OEM wheels on the wrong car.


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (BRealistic)*

My friend's 2004 Acura TSX on (replica) Audi RS4 rims.


----------



## TurboSnaab (Sep 15, 2008)

S15 with 350Z wheels:
















With 03+ Cobra wheels:
















different 350Z wheels:








with g35 wheels:
























The first 2, 240's posted are absolutely perfect IMO, white one being looking soo fresh and cleanly put together, pimp status! and the black one absolutely menacing, purpose-built and ready to fight!


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

The S15 with '04+ Cobra rims... I'm speechless.


----------



## dj_wawa (Aug 20, 2001)

more pics?


----------



## dj_wawa (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (iDub 1.8Weee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iDub 1.8Weee* »_Mine...




what rims are these from? that looks incredible!


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

RS6.


----------



## vdubbug (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (18thHole)*


----------



## asnydes (Mar 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Not mine, but still hott
























Has since been lifted.








This one is pretty common.


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (asnydes)*

















(OEM Rover wheels, sold by Germanautoparts.com)








Corrado Sebrings








Porsche 993


----------



## varanus (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BattleRabbit)*

Tired of all the VW group examples. Let's see something different!


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (varanus)*

I'll bring this back to life. I really like some of the clean examples in this thread.


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Scuba2001)*

I'm bringing it back from where it began, with STARION WHEELS


----------



## MINIDubber911 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Slonie)*

As ridiculous as it may seem id so hit a golf gti with porsche wheels


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Scuba2001)*

Here's one from FTE
F250 on H2 wheels


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (retro_rocket)*

i see your 18" CX7 wheels, 

_Quote, originally posted by *retro_rocket* »_

















and raise you 20" CX9 wheels


----------



## modmo (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (JianniCoco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JianniCoco* »_lambo wheels


----------



## corallini081 (Jul 9, 2007)

where is the doing it right thread??
















i would rather go though one of those


----------



## Straz85 (Sep 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

My old winter setup:


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (corallini081)*

mine, 08 audi tt wheels 18x 9 et52. 2.7t c5 15mm spacers front and 20mm rear.


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

wheels from the most expensive VW on the least expensive VW








that was great, and looks goooooooooooooooooo-giggity-oooooooood!!


----------



## FlipStyle54 (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (quicknotfast)*


----------



## jdp211 (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: (Booster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booster* »_The dog hauler...









I'd like to point out how clean and awesome those sl wheels look.


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (FlipStyle54)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlipStyle54* »_









What wheels are those?


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: (Booster)*

how about some ford f150 wheels?


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

Ford F-150? Really? What year/trim?


----------



## TurboSnaab (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: (BattleRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BattleRabbit* »_
What wheels are those?

IS300 wheels


----------



## FlipStyle54 (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (TurboSnaab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboSnaab* »_
IS300 wheels 

yeah, they are from an IS300


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: (FlipStyle54)*

jeep wheels (wrangler?)


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (shawshank redemption)*

Wife on left, me on right:


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (motocaddy)*

Porsche sport design II's on my wagon.








They started on my Golf.








Now the Golf has polished fat five. (audi tt's).








The S4 was on a set of Porsche Reps for a show last summer.








And the mk5 GTI will be on alphards sometime.


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Karma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Karma* »_









You FAIL at this game


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: (shawshank redemption)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shawshank redemption* »_how about some ford f150 wheels?









Those might have been on an F-150, but they aren't F-150 wheels. You must be running some funky adapters. Looks damn good though!


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: (konigwheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *konigwheels* »_
Those might have been on an F-150, but they aren't F-150 wheels. You must be running some funky adapters. Looks damn good though!

thats possible. its not my car, and i've only read that "theyre from my dads old f150."


----------



## ModelCitizen (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (shawshank redemption)*

I think these are from an XC90, but maybe the convertible:
























E34 M5:


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (dunhamjr)*

Those wheels look


----------



## Zwoobah (Nov 16, 2000)

*Re: (Impeccable)*

1995 S6, 2003 RS6 18x8.5"s


































_Modified by Zwoobah at 8:11 PM 6-12-2009_


----------



## shanghai'd (Apr 21, 2002)

Maximum whorage of every car I've owned almost








MkII with 17" Porsche Cups








Volvo 850 with Mercedes S-Class 18s (repost, but it is my old car)








Volvo C70 with 20" Porsche Cayenne








VW Westfalia with Audi A8L Replicas from TSW


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

The Benz owners are at it again!
















Saab 900 Aero wheels, right?


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

Fiat Coupe rims on an E30:

BMW E30 on Fiat Coupe wheels by retromotoring, on Flickr


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (DarrenW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarrenW* »_Fiat Coupe rims on an E30:

Actually, I'm not sure that they are Fiat rims now!









_Modified by DarrenW at 10:35 PM 7-2-2009_

I dont even like no M3 e30s and i think that looks slick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MGM04 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: (shanghai'd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shanghai’d* »_
Volvo 850 with Mercedes S-Class 18s (repost, but it is my old car)


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (MGM04)*

Couldn't get a pic, but saw these








on


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

My brothers Passat on S-line reps








VW's always look better on Audi wheels


----------



## aceclimber722 (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: (BTM)*

Pop's new to him car...


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

does this counts?


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *varanus* »_The "controversial" 850 featured on Swedespeed









fantastic

_Quote, originally posted by *Eric Didier* »_Like this?









fantastic

_Quote, originally posted by *shanghai’d* »_
VW Westfalia with Audi A8L Replicas from TSW









jesus h christ thats HOT


_Modified by scoTT la rock at 11:41 AM 8-26-2009_


----------



## Prostho (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## rlfletch (Jun 11, 2000)

Mine








Ar least everyone seems to agree RX8 wheels are cool.









Eff, NM no good link anymore. Imagine a crappy pic of a nice Mazda 5 with the undermentioned wheels.



_Modified by rlfletch at 1:30 PM 8-26-2009_


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (rlfletch)*

I posted my car a long time ago on a different page, but I'm going for extra bagel points by getting a shot of the wheels on the "right" and "wrong" car together.
My Mazda 3 with Ford Edge 18" wheels










_Modified by AdrockMK2 at 10:19 AM 8-28-2009_


----------



## DUBtechnik75 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (AutoX-FIB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoX-FIB* »_
Kind of cool in a bizarre way. I've had the idea of picking up an early 90's Buick Roadmaster and going with a whole "lead sled" theme to it; whitewalls and baby moon cap wheels, pinstriping, etc. Of course I'm just talking out of my ass as far as that goes, but I think it would look cool. I wish I had the time/money to live out all of my bizaree custom car ideas..... 

I saw these rims on a last gen explorer dutter day


----------



## scir16visalreadytaken (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (DUBtechnik75)*

V8 Touareg wheels on my B5 Passat wagon. 19x9's


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (scir16visalreadytaken)*

That looks sweet on the Passat


----------



## topo yiyo (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (scir16visalreadytaken)*

LX cars with Viper rims DIR. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
300C
















Maggie
















Charger
















Challenger


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (topo yiyo)*

Those look perfect on the 300


----------



## Mcfly653VR6 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car! (Impeccable)*


----------



## RedRocket32 (Dec 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impeccable* »_Those look perfect on the 300


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

This may be my favorite thread ever.
These aren't mine but fit the thread well


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (01tj)*

I took this pic today while in Bristol, Connecticut.
SRT-4 Wheels on a Pontiac (Grand Am?)


----------



## eldo (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*

powdercoated audi "super sevens" on my wagon








teflon coated porsche design 90's on my old gti


----------



## killer_mo (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: (Booster)*

Lexus Ls430 2006 18' on camry 1993










_Modified by killer_mo at 6:06 PM 3-29-2010_


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

*Re: (killer_mo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killer_mo* »_Lexus Ls430 2006 18' on camry 1993










I'm honored that you made an account just to post in my favorite thread!


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (Slonie)*

That Camry... is... awesooooome!


----------



## -02reflexgti- (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: (AKADriver)*

Rx7 FD wheels on 93-97 ford probe. cheap and lightweight. running a set myself. NOT MY CAR.
http://i453.photobucket.com/al...5.jpg

_Modified by -02reflexgti- at 10:25 AM 4-10-2010_


_Modified by -02reflexgti- at 10:26 AM 4-10-2010_


----------



## AB11 (Jul 5, 2010)

While out and about this weekend spotted this and thought of this thread. Don't think that these are real Merc turbine wheels though but certainly an unusual choice for a mk6 Golf.



















Had a quick look and the tyres were all seasons so I don't think it was a winter setup.


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

Sorry if this has been posted, Im a) not going through the thread, and b) even though I kind of despise Minis, I always have loved this:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

hawc/









Cup II's from a 993 on my 944

/end hawc


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

pfunkn87 said:


> Sorry if this has been posted, Im a) not going through the thread, and b) even though I kind of despise Minis, I always have loved this:


DAMN, that looks proper.


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

You'd think after 3 years I'd get a newer pic...










...ehhh, still looks the same.


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

not mine but damn


----------



## RSR:EKTION (Jun 10, 2005)

Obin Robinson said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *SIR ANDROID184* »_
> Porsche wheels on a mk1 cabby
> 
> 
> ...


Really Obin, I have a lot of respect for you and for quite a number of years at that I just can't recall any other post of yours that is so "elitist" and d-bag like, we all know you are the one and only god of all things porker but take a minute and get over yourself, the post says "porsche wheels" not "wheels exclusively manufactured by Porsche". :beer:


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

RSR:EKTION said:


> Really Obin, I have a lot of respect for you and for quite a number of years at that I just can't recall any other post of yours that is so "elitist" and d-bag like, we all know you are the one and only god of all things porker but take a minute and get over yourself, the post says "porsche wheels" not "wheels exclusively manufactured by Porsche". :beer:


+1 by that logic there is no such thing as nearly all OEM wheels are manufactured out of house


----------



## 15psi88 (Dec 15, 2009)

Some good looking stuff in here.
2g's on my GVR4.


----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)

Mine, just some chrome Fat5s


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

im sure everyone knows this first car...










but maybe not this one...


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

ModelCitizen said:


> E34 M5:


Hi res por favor? :thumbup:

Or more?


----------



## craig20v (Nov 13, 2000)

oh, hey look... another Golf on Porsche wheels...


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

stolen from the 93-99 Cadillac thread:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## andrew450r (Sep 1, 2010)

My friends has benz wheels on his mk3, im not sure what models there off of but it looks pretty good i think.


----------



## manuele (Sep 2, 2011)

*The best thread ever!!!*

The best thread ever!!! I had to register in the site to share my Nissan Pathfinder with Armada 18 wheels.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

V.R.6.i.c.k said:


> Mine, just some chrome Fat5s


fat 5s, always good!


----------



## Tripicana (Dec 17, 2004)

more "Porsche" wheels on a VW


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

slirt said:


> stolen from the 93-99 Cadillac thread:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

VertigoGTI said:


> DAMN, that looks proper.


indeed.



BRealistic said:


>


That looks damn fine also.


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

Mcfly653VR6 said:


>


All of those Audi's look great - but I like this one the best. Gallardo wheels? :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ark6 (Dec 14, 2007)

NSX rims on a S2000 is a fresh idea...


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

manuele said:


> The best thread ever!!! I had to register in the site to share my Nissan Pathfinder with Armada 18 wheels.
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Welcome to the forum! This thread is my one enduring contribution to TCL... Your Pathfinder is OP-approved!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

bmann said:


> All of those Audi's look great - but I like this one the best. Gallardo wheels? :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


they are reps. :thumbdown::thumbup:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

My car has mk3 "flyers" wheels. Sandblasted, and epoxy painted machine gray.


----------



## Rabbitguy21 (Aug 1, 2007)

Our beetle with huffs








Friends car with merc wheels








My old civic. New SI wheels 








My old rabbit with huffs








My dads old truck with hummer wheels


----------



## Rabbitguy21 (Aug 1, 2007)

My nova on CSL Reps LOL


----------



## 8v deathsquad (Jan 8, 2005)

Rabbitguy21 said:


> Our beetle with huffs


Sweet. I was just wondering yesterday what my car would look like with Huffs. Now I Know.


----------



## Rabbitguy21 (Aug 1, 2007)

8v deathsquad said:


> Sweet. I was just wondering yesterday what my car would look like with Huffs. Now I Know.


Ya i like how they look. I've lowered the beetle since this pic. I ran 20mm H&R adapters. No rubbing or poke.


----------



## H Mike (Mar 20, 2007)

hah my car fits the criteria


----------



## pDUBc (Dec 26, 2008)

old pic, before any body work. but here is mine


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

*Volvo*

"Pegasus" wheels from a Volvo S60R or V70R on an XC90.


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

TheTimob said:


> My car has mk3 "flyers" wheels. Sandblasted, and epoxy painted machine gray.


rear camber??


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2011)

Carlsson wheels on my A4










Without the stickers:


----------



## white rabbit (Jul 23, 2001)

Not really inspired, but came out better than expected.


















The oem wheel covers on this sled rattled so bad I had to take them off, and the exposed 14" steelies were hideous. When it was time for new tires I couldn't help going to the junkyard to look for better wheels, I didn't plan on buying chrome caddy wheels going in, but that was the best thing there at the time and only $38 each. I could've gotten the same style wheels in silver, but they had massive scratches and wouldn't have been any cheaper.


----------



## mx425 (Nov 11, 2010)

18in wrangler saharas on my tdi cup jetta.


----------



## CabrioVR (Sep 1, 2006)

these wheels look good 


























oh and 1 for kicks with g37 wheels


----------



## vwtool (Jul 21, 2003)

varanus said:


> The "controversial" 850 featured on Swedespeed


Any wheel you mount that isn't a Peg is "controversial" on Swedespeed. :laugh: 

I always thought these wheels looked great, just lost in the Cayenne's wheel wells:


----------



## TheTimob (Sep 13, 2003)

fastinradford said:


> rear camber??


Must be the sun in that pic. Suspension is stock. Factory, even.


----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)

IMGP4411 copy by tyler anastasi, on Flickr


IMGP4415 copy by tyler anastasi, on Flickr


IMGP4407 copy by tyler anastasi, on Flickr


IMGP4433 copy by tyler anastasi, on Flickr


IMGP4445 copy by tyler anastasi, on Flickr


IMGP4448 copy by tyler anastasi, on Flickr


IMGP4477 copy by tyler anastasi, on Flickr


IMGP4473 copy by tyler anastasi, on Flickr


IMGP4483 copy by tyler anastasi, on Flickr


IMGP4493 copy by tyler anastasi, on Flickr


IMGP4495 copy by tyler anastasi, on Flickr


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

^^Sure, if by "inspired" you mean Corvette wheels on VWs are "spreading like AIDS".


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Srsly, could have done one instead of posting your whole photoshoot here. There is a forum for that.


----------



## paradigmGT (Apr 5, 2004)

my '01 Maxima AE on G35 coupe 19" rays:


----------



## per-diems (Apr 7, 2011)

kingrukus said:


> my '01 Maxima AE on G35 coupe 19" rays:


looks good :thumbup:


----------



## HideYoKids (Jul 12, 2011)

Chris16vRocco said:


> ^^Sure, if by "inspired" you mean Corvette wheels on VWs are "spreading like AIDS".


looks it too


----------



## sforsancho (May 1, 2010)

G35/350Z wheels on SC300/400










































IS350/GS wheels on SC


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

I would die happy if I never saw another "dub" on Corvette wheels. Let along 42 pics of the same car.


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

I just realized that I never posted the post-sport-springs pic of my OEM wheel swap


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

jamerican1 said:


> I just realized that I never posted the post-sport-springs pic of my OEM wheel swap


Those are 18s on the stock "Sport" suspension? Looks good! Could be lower but at least it doesn't look like a 4x4.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*


678A0784 by patrikman, on Flickr

kinda like it. :sly:


----------



## brown eyes (Dec 8, 2005)

CabrioVR said:


>


that S14 looks like an aborted baby fetus.. :screwy:

This is much better:













> oh and 1 for kicks with g37 wheels


Those are Rays sport package 370Z wheels..

Here they are on a 350Z.


----------



## daveschi (Jun 7, 2006)

Showed up to check out a CL ad for stock FJ wheels and tires. Figured "$50" meant $50 apiece. Nope.  Lady sold me all 5, wheels and tires, for fifty bucks. Took em home and slapped em on the Frontier.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

brown eyes said:


> that S14 looks like an aborted baby fetus.. :screwy:
> 
> This is much better:


No, that looks like rice to me. :thumbdown:


----------



## Lithium Lotus (May 26, 2008)

RX8 wheels on a Mazdaspeed Protege


----------



## GTI 4 ME (Oct 1, 2003)

Cobalt SS Turbo 18"


----------



## rsj0714 (Dec 3, 2006)

Lithium Lotus said:


> RX8 wheels on a Mazdaspeed Protege


Those match the car very well:thumbup:

They might be a tad big though.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Guilty as charged 18" CC executive intermedia on my JSW


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

First time seeing Corvette ZR1 style wheels on a BMW.


----------



## matty_peppers (Jul 4, 2009)

geejay's ms3 on rx-8's


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Do these count?

STi V7s on my GC6:










M Double Spoke IIs on the 328is:










M Contour IIs on the 328is:


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow old thread. Well further zombie bump: 18" Lancer GTS wheels on CR-Z.


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm guilty.

I have '99 Cobra wheels on my '98 Tacoma.... I've since made Toyota centercaps that seem to effectively fool almost everybody.


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)

I'll play! Right after my air install. 



















Merc Alphards.


----------



## Chipped B6 (May 19, 2008)

LPhiE said:


> I'll play! Right after my air install.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


opcorn:


----------



## trigtm (Mar 20, 2006)

Chipped B6 said:


> Merc Alphards


I've seen these wheels on a Volvo but can't seem to find the photo again. Love these wheels!


----------



## invisiblewar (May 20, 2010)

dont have any pictures and may not really count since they werent exactly oem wheels.

I have BBS CK's off of a camry on my 01 Acura CL


----------



## GroovOn-SLC (Jul 26, 2003)

Not exactly in the spirit of the thread, but my C kinda qualifies. 



















I tend to think the RC's are more 'period correct' for the Corrado than the Golf anyways, at least the MkIV variety


----------



## Snacker (Jun 23, 2008)

Yesssir


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## Der Roboter (Mar 9, 2010)

I didn't see my combo's anywhere in this thread, I know another Vw:screwy:
New beetle steelies








Mkiv GTI Montreal I's








Mkiv Jetta Glx La Castellets


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

Would this Volvo count?:


----------



## Horror Business (Mar 1, 2005)

Currently running e30 bottle caps and snow tires on my 02 civic coupe for the winter.

One of the oddest set ups I've seen was a customers car at my shop. Cobalt SS with Volvo 940 Turbo wheels.


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

bmann said:


> Those are 18s on the stock "Sport" suspension? Looks good! Could be lower but at least it doesn't look like a 4x4.


They are 18s but they're on the Vogtland sport springs. And thanx, I figure they're low enough for a daily


----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

WOW, another really old thread dug up from the grave. this one is a year older than the one on the Rado forums
anyway, I guess I'll bite. 

my $700 Probe GT with 17" Mazda 6 wheels I got for free and painted


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

350Z wheels on a Mazdaspeed3 



















On a standard 3 sedan


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

retro_rocket said:


> 350Z wheels on a Mazdaspeed3


That's a pretty awesome combo. :thumbup::heart:


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

ModelCitizen said:


>


^^^^love it :thumbup:

nothing special, but Corrado G60 Sebrings on Mk2 GTI

















but they look much better with the center caps, which I don't have

























they look good on Jettas too


----------



## AlpineE90 (Sep 7, 2007)

mkII Audi TT "Turbines" on my JSW TDI:


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

AlpineE90 said:


> mkII Audi TT "Turbines" on my JSW TDI:


most people just say, "jetta". :thumbup:


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

Why so many pictures of older vw's with newer vw wheels? I don't think that counts.


----------



## attilahooper (Jan 22, 2012)

I know this is a vw forum but since someone posted a pic to my car and I was perusing my weblogs, fixing some broken links, I figured I'd weigh-in. Those are mercedes AMG Monoblock 20's drilled to 4x4 (mustang bolt pattern). I had to run with donuts from advance adapters to meet my rwd offset and 5/127pattern. OEM, those rims are beaucoup dinero. I got em for about a grand with new pirellis on em 

Pics do no justice, imo, as these looked pretty good on the fleetwood in person.

EDIT: Oh yes, the rims were branded BBS. Made in Korea, as with most rims I would bet.










I switched back to 94-96 Impala SS rims when the pirellis wore out.


----------



## Jrod511 (Apr 29, 2009)

VW Classix (MkV Jetta) on B5 Passat


----------



## Heathcliff Huxtable (Aug 4, 2011)

attilahooper said:


> I know this is a vw forum but since someone posted a pic to my car and I was perusing my weblogs, fixing some broken links, I figured I'd weigh-in. Those are mercedes AMG Monoblock 20's drilled to 4x4 (mustang bolt pattern). I had to run with donuts from advance adapters to meet my rwd offset and 5/127pattern. OEM, those rims are beaucoup dinero. I got em for about a grand with new pirellis on em
> 
> Pics do no justice, imo, as these looked pretty good on the fleetwood in person.
> 
> ...



amg monoblocks like that never came in 20" . factory wheels would have amg cast in tbe face of one of the spokes. amgs were also not made jn korea.


----------



## mor3deadmau5 (Jun 26, 2010)

Heres my combo. Beretta GTZs on my MK2


----------



## Magno (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## attilahooper (Jan 22, 2012)

My bad, they're 19's. True, no amg casting in the spoke, but they are branded BBS. Also 4"x 4", to my knowledge not an MB bolt pattern. I imagine the OE (BBS) used the molds, or sold em, or they were copied, to produce the rim for other cars. They are the spitting image of the monoblock in dimension and in finish. I have had them side-by-side to a benzie. So, not a stretch to assume some factory correspondence there.

Apparently the amg 19's did exist ;
http://www.benzworld.org/forums/w210-e50-amg-e55-amg/1421424-do-19-amg-monoblocks-exist.html


----------



## 16VScirrocco88 (Apr 13, 2003)

MKII Scirocco with POrsche 968 wheels


----------



## Cedric_s (Feb 1, 2007)

choochoo said:


> ^^^^love it :thumbup:
> 
> nothing special, but Corrado G60 Sebrings on Mk2 GTI


 
Sebrings were standard on the Golf Rallye so they are stock mkII


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

sebrings look good on any a1/a2 vw, except for the corrado


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

ok...so they're reps but so what


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

Cedric_s said:


> Sebrings were standard on the Golf Rallye so they are stock mkII




















you're right. but here in the states, we never fortunate enough to get the Rallye  so, we had to get our sebrings from the g60 corrado, which technically is still an A2 chassis....


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

35th anniversary corvette wheels 










 
dsc_2108 by wolfsburgkid, on Flickr 

 
dsc_2127 by wolfsburgkid, on Flickr


----------



## under the radar (Mar 5, 2007)

AlpineE90 said:


> mkII Audi TT "Turbines" on my JSW TDI:


 wow...that looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## JWalker814 (Sep 27, 2011)

my a4 with huffs  








excuse the quality this was just test fit pics until the GTI they are off gets new wheels


----------



## Electioneer (Aug 31, 2010)

wolfsburgkid44 said:


> dsc_2127 by wolfsburgkid, on Flickr


 My god that's ugly


----------



## vwfreek (Dec 28, 1999)

Mine.


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

Jetta Wagon and MS3 with 350Z wheels win this page.


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Guess which car these came off: 
(clue: both manufactures have a trim level with the same name)


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

mikegilbert said:


> Guess which car these came off:
> (clue: both manufactures have a trim level with the same name)


 Peugeot 505. Probably a Turbo? There is a 505 Turbo that drives around my neighborhood once in a blue moon, and it has these wheels. 

The trim levels you mention, according to Wikipedia, are DL and GL.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

^ Nailed it. :thumbup: 

The 505 came in an STI variant as well. :thumbup:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

AlpineE90 said:


> mkII Audi TT "Turbines" on my JSW TDI:


Gorgeous! :thumbup:



wolfsburgkid44 said:


> 35th anniversary corvette wheels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good lord, those wheels didn't even look good on Corvettes. Why do the scenesters go so crazy for 'vette wheels on a "euro?"



Booster said:


>


 I posted this pic on a local NASIOC thread, everybody was all :heart::heart::heart::heart:.


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

*FV-QR*


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

mikegilbert said:


> ^ Nailed it. :thumbup:
> 
> The 505 came in an STI variant as well. :thumbup:


 I think Peugeot wheels are the _only _ones (sold in this country) that bolt right up to those Subarus, so people always use them to upgrade from stock 13" to 14" or 15".


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Couple on my wagon: 

Corrado BBS RZs 









b4 Passat BBSs


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

patrikman said:


> I posted this pic on a local NASIOC thread, everybody was all :heart::heart::heart::heart:.


 Haha... thanks... Link? 
I don't go on NASIOC much...


----------



## HideYoKids (Jul 12, 2011)

R-Dubya fails almost as hard as G Dubya did.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

LOL, I have failed. Hard. Oh well, fixed it now.


----------



## Orion ZyGarian (Jan 25, 2012)

I've been following this thread for _well_ over a year now, figured it might be time to join TCL since my friend links me here all the time. 

I really love this concept and hope it stays popular. First, let me help contribute 

99 Cobra wheels on a MkIII Supra 

























Ford FR500 wheels on a MkIII Supra 

















IS250 wheels 

































MkIV Supra on MkIII sawblades 

















MkII Supra wheels on 1G Celica 









I believe these are old Charger wheels 

















Cobra wheels on Grand Marquis (mightve been from this thread) 









BMW Ellipsoid 162s on my Supra, hastily shopped


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

R-Dubya said:


> Couple on my wagon:
> b4 Passat BBSs


 Errmmm......The B4 is only a facelifted B3. Not exactly the wrong car. :sly::sly:



Booster said:


> Haha... thanks... Link?
> I don't go on NASIOC much...


 pm sent




Orion ZyGarian said:


> I've been following this thread for _well_ over a year now, figured it might be time to join TCL since my friend links me here all the time.
> 
> I really love this concept and hope it stays popular. First, let me help contribute
> 
> 99 Cobra wheels on a MkIII Supra


 Wow.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

patrikman said:


> Errmmm......The B4 is only a facelifted B3. Not exactly the wrong car. :sly::sly:


 Eh, figured I might be able to get away with it


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

My winter setups 

Montana SV6 w/ Cadillac SRX wheels 









Mazda3 (shown somewhere earlier in the thread with Ford Edge 18s) with Ford Probe wheels 









Now if only we got some real snow...instead of this 1"-melt-3"-rain crap


----------



## dubjager (Dec 9, 2004)

retro_rocket said:


> 350Z wheels on a Mazdaspeed3


  

Beautiful. That really works well. Do you have to run adapters or do they just bolt on?


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

ModelCitizen said:


> E34 M5:


 Dude. That's an e28 535iS. 

and man, I thought I posted in this thread already. Guess not... 

These 17x7 dodge charger base model steel wheels, minus hubcaps. 









Are these: 









These are hopefully the next set of wheels I'll buy. Stock H2s. One would need a 8 lug axles to mount them though...


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

These are very attractive wheels.


----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

MK4 Montreals on my old Rado 










TT fat 5 on my old Rado


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

mor3deadmau5 said:


> Heres my combo. Beretta GTZs on my MK2


 

Not a fan of white wheels but the the mk2 is hot


----------



## Bibs (Sep 17, 2001)

Mazda 5 with FD RX-7 wheels


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

vortexblue said:


> You'd think after 3 years I'd get a newer pic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 damn. I had a '92 300TE in the same color combo, and now I miss it.
that's the best use of those wheels I've seen yet :thumbup:


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

PassSedanGLX said:


> These are very attractive wheels.


 I've always wanted one of these Supra's. This photo isn't helping my sickness at all... 
Must resist impractical, old, RWD, GT car.


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

Those FR500s are right at home on that Supra. 

-GP


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

dubjager said:


> Beautiful. That really works well. Do you have to run adapters or do they just bolt on?


 they just bolt on -- both are 5x114PCD


----------



## dubjager (Dec 9, 2004)

Pennywise said:


> they just bolt on -- both are 5x114PCD


 Nice! Really fits the car well! :thumbup:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Mikes72sb said:


> And you simply can't beat Fuchs on a Cal-Look VW


 

Winning! :thumbup:


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

Cooper S Lites on a Yaris hatch.


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

Looks good except for that ****ty license plate. 

:thumbup:


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

Wanted to try a Gators one but the only ones I could find were wrapped in denim. Bugs are a bitch to get out of denim.


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

wESTsAEED said:


>


 not for nothing bro, swirleys look good on ANY honda or acura. i think ive had a set on each and every one of mine at some point lol :thumbup:


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

my 740 on directional SHO wheels.


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

*time to browse photobucket*

All of the following are cars that I have owned and pics were all taken with my iphone or even my original sony cybershot camera: 









Porsche Cayenne wheels 








Corvette wheels 








more Cayenne action 
















Integra GSR wheels on my turbo civic si 








genuine RS4 wheels came with my S4 from Audi 








early 80's crx wheels on one of my hatches 








02 si wheels on my ef hatch. miss this car so much 








05 ex wheels on my 93 LS/vtec hatch 








h22 civic hatch with 99-00 si wheels 








ex's factory finish. there gold in the pic above 

theres more. that was all in my photobucket


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

^ very envious of your hatches. Esp that teal Civic. I'd trade my Yaris for that in a second.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Got a couple more of the dodge charger/magnum & chrysler 300 steel wheels. 
Put them on the Wrangler.


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

SAV912 said:


> ^ very envious of your hatches. Esp that teal Civic. I'd trade my Yaris for that in a second.


 thanks for the compliment. i actually just reached out to the person that i sold it to on here a few days ago. haven't heard back from him. just wanted to see how she is doing :thumbup:


----------



## leakslikasieve (Nov 7, 2005)

my speed 6 on rx-8 rims. 1' wider then the stockers and 4 lbs lighter per.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

a very old picture of Jeep Grizzly wheels on my 1997 tacoma


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

VW snowflakes on Honda....I've also seen VW PSlots on 1st Gen Saturns


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

Hope I haven't posted this already. 

 
Mulberry Mk3 VW Golf on Jaguar wheels by retromotoring, on Flickr


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

White Lada Riva Estate on Opel Manta wheels by retromotoring, on Flickr 

 
Satin Green VW Passat B4 on Lexus wheels by retromotoring, on Flickr


----------



## Motorjunkie (Aug 17, 2007)

I took this at H2O. They were on a Mini. 

 
Alfa by Motor.Junkie, on Flickr


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

Black VW Polo 6n on white Renault Clio wheels at the Wörthersee Tour 2008 by retromotoring, on Flickr 

 
VW Golf Mk2 on Mini wheels by retromotoring, on Flickr 

 
Yellow Audi S3 on Maybach wheels by retromotoring, on Flickr 

 
024 by retromotoring, on Flickr


----------



## ModelCitizen (Mar 26, 2004)

clk wheels 








Mazdaspeed 6 on EVO wheels 








Mazdaspeed 6 on EVO wheels 








Camry on Highlander wheels 








e36 on e39 








Odyssey on MDX wheels (there is a black one running around here and it looks great!) 








Tacoma on highlander wheels


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

DarrenW said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/retromotoring/4787896014/
> 
> 
> Satin Green VW Passat B4 on Lexus wheels by retromotoring, on Flickr


Yuck. I would rather have penis wheels then SC430 wheels. :thumbdown:


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

patrikman said:


> Yuck. I would rather have penis wheels then SC430 wheels. :thumbdown:


:laugh: but i highly doubt that


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Dibaltic said:


> :laugh: but i highly doubt that


very serious. I would scrap those wheels to buy candy.


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

patrikman said:


> very serious. I would scrap those wheels to buy candy.


the ones in that picture looks horrible, but i dont think that they look THAT bad in OEM finish, that being said though, i still wouldn't want them, but definitely would take them over penis wheels


----------



## GRNWNV (Jul 24, 2001)

Dibaltic said:


> the ones in that picture looks horrible, but i dont think that they look THAT bad in OEM finish, that being said though, i still wouldn't want them, but definitely would take them over penis wheels


Am I the only guy on the planet that doesn't hate SC430 wheels?


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

GRNWNV said:


> Am I the only guy on the planet that doesn't hate SC430 wheels?


I don't hate them, but I do quite dislike them.


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

GRNWNV said:


> Am I the only guy on the planet that doesn't hate SC430 wheels?


i definitely dont hate them. i dont mind most oem wheels actually. other then steelies with hubcaps


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

GRNWNV said:


> Am I the only guy on the planet that doesn't hate SC430 wheels?


Maybe.



Dibaltic said:


> other then steelies with hubcaps


Ok, now you are getting carried away.


----------



## GRNWNV (Jul 24, 2001)

SC430 wheels remind me of stylized A8 wheels


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

GRNWNV said:


> SC430 wheels remind me of stylized A8 wheels


I don't what A8 wheels you are referring to, most older Lexus wheels are ghastly and the SC430 wheels are at the bottom of the barrel in my opinion.


----------



## GRNWNV (Jul 24, 2001)

patrikman said:


> I don't what A8 wheels you are referring to, most older Lexus wheels are ghastly and the SC430 wheels are at the bottom of the barrel in my opinion.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I like the lexus wheels, but not on that car.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

GRNWNV said:


>


Doesn't look even remotely similar to me, that is a one piece winter wheel and the Lexus wheel is a the flashy "look at me" wheel. The "dinner plate" is removable and makes it look better in my opinion.










There is also an alternate center cap too.


----------



## Uberchad (Dec 13, 2005)

X5 wheels on a G8


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Uberchad said:


>


I always knew I wanted a G8, but now it's pretty much determined  (moar high though :sly: )


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

Uberchad said:


> X5 wheels on a G8


Thanks...I now have a burning desire to own a G8 :thumbup:


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

Red VW Polo on Renault Espace wheels by retromotoring, on Flickr


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

my old setup.










my new(er) setup.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

patrikman said:


> There is also an alternate center cap too.



This, heres two pics of the same set of SC430 wheels on both friends cars, the black Jetta ran them and then they eventually found their way back to my buddy with the white Jetta










white one:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

ModelCitizen said:


> Camry on Highlander wheels


Wowsers.


----------



## ModelCitizen (Mar 26, 2004)

I don't think anything will top that G8, but here are a few more uses for X5 wheels. Note that the pics of the 19's are usually flattering, and don't show how stretched the tires actually are.







































MKIV is not my cup of tea at all...


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

E46 M3 wheels on Z4


----------



## portugas (Apr 8, 2009)

*moar*

:beer:


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

This is one of my favourite threads ever. :thumbup:


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

patrikman said:


> very serious. I would scrap those wheels to buy candy.


Candy?








OR
Candy?








OR
Candy?


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

3rd gen 4Runner on Tundra rims:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## vwb5t (Jun 23, 2008)

IMG-20111113-00145.jpg by vwb5t, on Flickr


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Uberchad said:


>


I'm in love with this.


----------



## Northern Dubber (May 11, 2001)

VW GLI on Taurus SHO wheels


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

^ :thumbup:


----------



## nmjettakid (Dec 17, 2008)

Here's my car:
mk4 GTI with P38 Range Rover wheels.


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

ModelCitizen said:


>


MN C&C? That looks *great*.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

SL500 wheels on my R32 


Brisk winter day by aar0n., on Flickr


----------



## portugas (Apr 8, 2009)

*wow*

^^^^^^very sexy^^^^^


----------



## nmjettakid (Dec 17, 2008)

VW Aristos on an SRT-4.


----------



## aufmitterspeil (Jun 24, 2008)

nmjettakid said:


> VW Aristos on an SRT-4.


Not bad :thumbup:


----------



## pefer (Apr 27, 2006)

20" Jeep SRT8 reps...


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

pefer said:


> 20" Jeep SRT8 reps...


Something just looks off with those.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Air-over-water said:


> Something just looks off with those.


I bet it's the picture quality.


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

Geechie_Suede said:


> I bet it's the picture quality.


And they seem a bit on the large side.


----------



## DISI 2.3T (Apr 22, 2004)

No pictures but I bet there are some out there of this application:

I will be buying the 17x7, 5-spoke Mazda6 wheels for my Mazdaspeed3. No tires yet but I can't wait to install them.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Bump this back up. 

Not exactly "inspired" but looked... interesting. 93-94 Passat VR6 wheels on a Mk4 Jetta. Reminded me of this thread so it's worth it 









My neighbor has a friend with these same wheels painted all black on a white Subaru wagon too. I'll have to get pics.


----------



## FULLOFGLI (Mar 12, 2008)

JianniCoco said:


> lambo wheels


----------



## DUBSfightinRUST (Aug 13, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

pefer said:


> 20" Jeep SRT8 reps...


 Throw a turbo or a Hemi under the hood and I would drive that


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## portugas (Apr 8, 2009)

*tt*

TT rims looking good. The all car is looking fresh. 






Rascal04 said:


>


----------



## mk2gtd (Sep 17, 2007)

^^ "1cup" plate lol 

I've always been a fan of Bentley wheels on VWs.


----------



## Mack' (Oct 15, 2010)

Audi S line/mam mt1 on a wrx


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)

Found on Mazda B-scene:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

But.. you could say it is the same model.


----------



## burtonxbordr94 (Jul 6, 2010)

ModelCitizen said:


> Odyssey on MDX wheels (there is a black one running around here and it looks great!)


 Are you from Maine? If so, thats my aunt! Her husband/ my uncle is into vw's and modding and these wheels were a perfect fit for the van. :thumbup:


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Titan wheels.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

aar0n. said:


> SL500 wheels on my R32
> 
> 
> Brisk winter day by aar0n., on Flickr


 Not goin lie....this looks incredible :beer::beer:


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

350z wheels on 4th gen Maxima, friend's car. (sorry for the bad pic)


----------



## rsj0714 (Dec 3, 2006)

R-Dubya said:


> 350z wheels on 5th gen Maxima, friend's car. (sorry for the bad pic)


 Not bad.:thumbup:


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

devianb said:


> Titan wheels.


 Diggin this, nice blend of retro and modern. 

:thumbup:


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

burtonxbordr94 said:


> Are you from Maine? If so, thats my aunt! Her husband/ my uncle is into vw's and modding and these wheels were a perfect fit for the van. :thumbup:


 MDX wheels are a common swap for Odysseys, because the Odyssey Touring comes with wheels that only fit the OEM Michelin PAX runflat system tires, which are like $500 a pop. The MDX wheels are just plain 18s. 

My Odyssey has 16" steelies because I'm a cheapskate and bought an LX. I might put MDX wheels on it if I can find some cheap, when it's up for tires.


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

A buddies car.


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

kinda dig this, wish there was a little more rubber, a little less wheel.









I really dig this (possible rozap, but who cares)


----------



## HideYoKids (Jul 12, 2011)

DD, mkI snowflakes on a mkIII


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Oem Maserati Quattroporte wheels on a mk5. 
Maserati Music 3  by RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


----------



## rice is burning (Jan 29, 2009)

I didn't get pictures but my housekeeper has E30 wheels on her '90s Mitsubishi Mirage, BMW centercaps and all. I found that to be a little odd.


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

Minitrucks are great for this.

Silverado 1500 wheels -


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Found this today, needed to share:


----------



## CannuckCorradoVR6T (Nov 8, 2001)

^^ Mustang wheels?


----------



## c0mmon (Dec 30, 2003)

merckx56 said:


> I'm guilty...
> Scion Tc wheels...
> 
> 
> ...


thats a toyota though yes?


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Oem Maserati Quattroporte wheels on a mk5.
> Maserati Music 3  by RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


:thumbdown:



VierSpeed said:


> Found this today, needed to share:


:thumbup:

I have always liked that Jeep, it used to be owned by a member for jeepforum


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

c0mmon said:


> thats a toyota though yes?


might as well be...pontiac vibe


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Oem Maserati Quattroporte wheels on a mk5.
> Maserati Music 3  by RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


 :thumbup:


VierSpeed said:


> Found this today, needed to share:


 :thumbdown:


----------



## ThatGuyRyan (Oct 21, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Sorry guys, I'll take the blame for the stateside influx of SC430 wheels on VWs. Had to have them, even though they looked very... green on that Passat.










Also gonna have to claim "first" on the BMW Style 189...


Test fit by ThatGuyRyan, on Flickr

... and Style 114 as well.


So a guy pulls in to a rest area... by ThatGuyRyan, on Flickr

The latter two sets are for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)

c0mmon said:


> thats a toyota though yes?


Good combo.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm in SC mode (via ClubLexus)

IS-F









SC430









350Z









Genesis









GS350









Mustang Cobra









C6









GT500









IS350









G37









M35x









350Z









GS430









IS350









Maxima









SC430









Q45









Accord Coupe









X-Runner









Supra









Porsche









You know


----------



## sergey_s (Jun 13, 2012)

*My Peugeot 406Coupe & BMW X5wheels*

My Peugeot 406Coupe & BMW X5wheels 19x9/10 BMW Style63 (borbet)


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

sergey_s said:


> My Peugeot 406Coupe & BMW X5wheels 19x9/10 BMW Style63 (borbet)


 Nice 1st post :thumbup: Welcome :beer: 

wheels look great; where do you drive (live) that handsome coupe?


----------



## fishNchips (Apr 16, 2009)

I love 06-09 Civic SI wheels. The only thing I hate about my car is that the 02-03 ep3s are 4 lug, not 5, so I cant get them  

They look awesome on DC5s and EP3s.


----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

slirt said:


> Nice 1st post :thumbup: Welcome :beer:
> 
> wheels look great; where do you drive (live) that handsome coupe?


 Looks like Ukraine to me (front license plate in the 1st pic). 

Sergey, that looks right! And welcome aboard :beer: 

Now, on topic. Don't know if it has already been posted:


----------



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

I guess I'll share these here. My old mazdaspee3 with RX-8s. 
































:beer:


----------



## sergey_s (Jun 13, 2012)

slirt said:


> Nice 1st post :thumbup: Welcome :beer:
> 
> wheels look great; where do you drive (live) that handsome coupe?


 Thanks!! I'm from Odessa - Ukraine!! There is best roads and girls in Ukraine!!!


----------



## 2k4golfgen4 (Mar 23, 2008)

sergey_s said:


> My Peugeot 406Coupe & BMW X5wheels 19x9/10 BMW Style63 (borbet)


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

The 406 Coupe is one of my favorite cars of all time. Looks gorgeous in that blue!


----------



## AXIS (Jan 15, 2001)

I'm lovin this


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

"Everything(-ish) looks good on a SC" 

Now, to dig up the various Subaru OEM wheels on the FR-S...


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

Lupo TDI said:


> Looks like Ukraine to me (front license plate in the 1st pic).
> 
> Sergey, that looks right! And welcome aboard :beer:
> 
> Now, on topic. Don't know if it has already been posted:


that works :thumbup:


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Don't remember if this was posted before.


----------



## Thunder7 (May 17, 2004)

my old e32 with e36 M3 Lightweight replicas










my old e32 with e36 M3 Contour replicas (old LTW wheel was victim of a blowout which resulted in it being bent beyond repair and I couldn't find another)










"new" e32 with the Contours powerdercoated black


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

Lupo TDI said:


> Looks like Ukraine to me (front license plate in the 1st pic).
> 
> Sergey, that looks right! And welcome aboard :beer:
> 
> Now, on topic. Don't know if it has already been posted:


There's an awful lot of japanese meh in this thread, but that volvo is full of win!!


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

OEM NB 5-spoke wheels look great on NAs


----------



## Noah Fecks (Jan 18, 2007)

devianb said:


> Don't remember if this was posted before.


these are 6 lug wheels. so.... how?


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

Crown Vic mesh on an RX7


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

Land (Range) Rover HSE wheels on my CC..


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

njm23 said:


> Land (Range) Rover HSE wheels on my CC..


Very nice looks just right:thumbup:


----------



## a4 (Oct 28, 2000)

:facepalm:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

ModelCitizen said:


>


This looks just great! Not overdone, still OEM+, very simple wheel design, still pretty sensible wheel specs.


----------



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

a4 said:


>


better than on a dub.
#yolo


----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)

Noah Fecks said:


> these are 6 lug wheels. so.... how?


Adapters. 

The rears have also been narrowed a bit to fit under the arches :thumbup:


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

a4 said:


> tauruswithsawblades.jpg
> 
> :facepalm:


Heck naw, that kinda works.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

turbo_nine said:


> Heck naw, that kinda works.


I totally dig it. Not even gonna bother putting on my flamesuit.


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

My old Passat with Alphards....









My old Jetta with A8 wheels...









My old ZHP with E90 335i wheels...









My current Legacy GT with Porsche twists...


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Booster said:


> My current Legacy GT with Porsche twists...


Those are replicas, though. Are any of the others you posted?


----------



## Brownalicious (Oct 23, 2007)

Present - 00 Cobra R Replicas









Past - RX8s - It looks all jacked up in the back because I just mounted them.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Booster said:


> My old Passat with Alphards....


I'm convinced Alphards look good on anything. Haven't seen them on a car I didn't like.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

2011 Camaro SS wheels with Pontiac center caps.


----------



## E30Cab (Oct 4, 2004)

E30 basket weaves on an MKI Rabbit.

-- DavidV


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

Mmmmmm Mk1 goodness.

How about Mk1 GTi on Renault Clio Williams wheels


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

M Roadster rear wheels


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

From the DIW thread:



2000MK4JETTA said:


> 534579_10200133053514742_824453525_n by stmary93, on Flickr


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

This thread makes me rage. I hate, HATE when people do this.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

jrmcm said:


> This thread makes me rage. I hate, HATE when people do this.


Why do you get so upset?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

love this:


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

My favorite wheel setup on the 944


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

Chapel said:


> love this:


You're going to cause jrmcm to have a stroke :laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm actually thinking about putting 80's C4 wheels or 80's Pontiac sawblades on my mk2.


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

cramerica said:


> Why do you get so upset?


I'm not actually upset 

But I really do dislike this as an automotive trend.


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

^



>




Local car.. I have met the guy who drives it..


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

This is a cool thread, I will have to try to find a good picture of my car to post up. Previous vehicle was a 6th gen Maxima on 18" G35 wheels, my A4 is currently on 18" S4 Avus wheels, but will soon be on 19" A8L wheels.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## DaileyDog (May 22, 2003)

simon_C said:


> Crown Vic mesh on an RX7


Moar! Pls, kind sir.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


What are these OEM to? A boat trailer?


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

jrmcm said:


> I'm not actually upset
> 
> But I really do dislike this as an automotive trend.


Hahaha, I'd say I was with you for about 80% of the ones posted in here, but some of them are surprisingly good.


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

Biff Beltsander said:


> What are these OEM to? A boat trailer?


:laugh: Reply of the thread?


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

Chapel said:


> love this:


i like that a lot actually :thumbup:


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

jrmcm said:


> I'm not actually upset
> 
> But I really do dislike this as an automotive trend.


its really no different then putting aftermarket wheels on your car.

the wheels on the car are still not original equipment.
who gives a rip if its Corvette wheels on a BMW or a VW instead of a Vette? why does it matter if you put Vette wheels on your not-vette instead of Enkeis, BBS or HRE's?

do what you think looks good and may even be a little bit unique and creative. beyond that haters gonna hate. :laugh:

with that in mind, i am pretty sure that i am dropping my alphards onto my Saab... just need to sort out the wheel spacing since the 9.5 rears hit the rear spring mount.:banghead:

the test fit...


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


I love those mercedes wheels reminds me of ATS cups, i wonder if they are stronger too


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I saw a Nissan Hardbody truck with some big steelies on it today- it looked good.
I didn't get a chance to take a picture though.
But a google search says Nissan Titan wheels.
Hmm.. seems to be a common mod.



















Optical illusion would make me normally say the wheels on the Hardbody are larger diameter than the ones on the Titan.. but nope, same wheel.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ I like that!


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

Chapel said:


> love this:


I really dig that. :thumbup:


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

no, no, BAD jared.

C4 wheels are cancer.


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

A lot of the cars you guys are posting look damn good.


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

cryption said:


> A lot of the cars you guys are posting look damn good.


We need to swap the basket weaves from my car to your Miata for a day.


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

Saw a Mk3 Golf with Lincoln mesh wheels....didn't look bad but the wheels were a funky color.
I have 2008 Dodge Ram 17" steel wheels on my '95 F-150.....love the way it looks.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

BRealistic said:


>


I dig this! :thumbup:


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

I've had the "wrong" OEM wheels on my last 4 cars, and so I have no problem with the trend and most of these look great!...but I'll try my best to swap out the center caps so I don't have a Ford logo in the center of the wheels on my Mazda...or a Mercedes on a BMW or Bentley on a VW.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

AKADriver said:


> no, no, BAD jared.
> 
> C4 wheels are cancer.


I'd need to find 8.5s all around and get spacers... and make sure they're directional... otherwise, they bolt right on.


----------



## beyondink (May 22, 2007)

I'll play... my old Mazda 3 on Mazdaspeed 6 wheels









Anybody ever seen or have pics of a set of MKIV VW Long Beach wheels on an MKV?


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

IS350 18x8/8.5 on an IS300. I think it works pretty well.


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

dunhamjr said:


> its really no different then putting aftermarket wheels on your car.
> 
> the wheels on the car are still not original equipment.
> who gives a rip if its Corvette wheels on a BMW or a VW instead of a Vette? why does it matter if you put Vette wheels on your not-vette instead of Enkeis, BBS or HRE's?
> ...


If someone that would use the term "haters" disagrees with me, then I'm pretty secure in my position on the matter.
Corvette logos on the wheels on your Rabbit isn't creative, it's short bus material.


----------



## 91GolfGL (Feb 17, 2005)

a4 said:


> :facepalm:


This car must be local to me because i saw it the other day.I hate those wheels, and those cars.


----------



## thefrese (Mar 8, 2012)

simon_C said:


> Crown Vic mesh on an RX7


RX7's are like blue jeans, I've never seen wheels that look AWFUL on them


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

thefrese said:


> RX7's are like blue jeans, I've never seen wheels that look AWFUL on them


Funny, I've never seen _any_ wheels on blue jeans :laugh:

Seriously though, I can't tell if you're praising them or not





jrmcm said:


> If someone that would use the term "haters" disagrees with me, then I'm pretty secure in my position on the matter.
> Corvette logos on the wheels on your Rabbit isn't creative, it's short bus material.


If you hate it so much, then why are you spending so much time in this thread? I hate to say it, but you really are getting bent out of shape.


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmVdZrwGjg8&hd=1


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

jrmcm said:


> If someone that would use the term "haters" disagrees with me, then I'm pretty secure in my position on the matter.
> Corvette logos on the wheels on your Rabbit isn't creative, it's short bus material.


if you REALLY believe that those 4 words out of my whole comment somehow invalidates my whole argument and the opinions of all the other people who share that view... then you cannot be helped.

also try not to limit my comment to only vette wheels on a vw.

there are many variations here of cross brand wheel installations that look great.

my argument is that cross brand or aftermarket wheels on any car is is really the same thing... and both are perfectly fine.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

beyondink said:


> Anybody ever seen or have pics of a set of MKIV VW Long Beach wheels on an MKV?


That would be hard since adapters would be required (5x112 to 5x100, can you "downsize" like that?) and make it pointlessly expensive (just buy wheels that fit). Not to say it wouldn't look nice, but I don't think any Mk5 people have swapped on anything older?

FWIW the Passat B5 was 5x112, as are some older Audis, so there is some choice there. But usually it's the newer wheels going to the older cars.


----------



## beyondink (May 22, 2007)

VDub2625 said:


> That would be hard since adapters would be required (5x112 to 5x100, can you "downsize" like that?) and make it pointlessly expensive (just buy wheels that fit). Not to say it wouldn't look nice, but I don't think any Mk5 people have swapped on anything older?
> 
> FWIW the Passat B5 was 5x112, as are some older Audis, so there is some choice there. But usually it's the newer wheels going to the older cars.


completely agree with how pointlessly expensive it would be.. they are just nice looking wheels I think they would look good. I am a huge fan of the newer wheel going on older cars... having said that I am looking the opposite way I really want some B6 avus Audi wheels for my MKV jetta.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

VDub2625 said:


> That would be hard since adapters would be required (5x112 to 5x100, can you "downsize" like that?) and make it pointlessly expensive (just buy wheels that fit). Not to say it wouldn't look nice, but I don't think any Mk5 people have swapped on anything older?
> 
> FWIW the Passat B5 was 5x112, as are some older Audis, so there is some choice there. But usually it's the newer wheels going to the older cars.


i could have sworn i have seen LB reps though...


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

Just came across this. Lexus IS250 with Hyundai Genesis coupe wheels (19x8):


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*

^ that looks good.


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

simon_C said:


> If you hate it so much, then why are you spending so much time in this thread? I hate to say it, but you really are getting bent out of shape.


4 posts... OMG I'VE WASTED MY WHOLE LIFE!

Some of you take yourselves entirely too seriously.


----------



## vwlifer27 (Jun 15, 2005)

devianb said:


> Don't remember if this was posted before.


this would look good; if its axles and springs werent broken. :wave:


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

vwlifer27 said:


> this would look good; if its axles and springs werent broken. :wave:


my Acura on BMW wheels with broken suspension haha


----------



## Zekkal (Feb 13, 2012)

love the viper wheels on that mk4



ADargetnI said:


> my Acura on BMW wheels with broken suspension haha


nice looking car... but that poke :facepalm:


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Zekkal said:


> nice looking car... but that poke :facepalm:


meh I love it, you think thats poke? you should see my z71 :laugh::laugh:


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

I have Mazda Protege 5 wheels on my Fusion. Same bolt pattern, no adapters. I needed something for the winters:laugh:


----------



## vwlifer27 (Jun 15, 2005)

Aguilar said:


>


Are those 9-5 rims? That looks great!


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

vwlifer27 said:


> Are those 9-5 rims? That looks great!


Stock wheels from the VW CC with new tires for $400 on Craigslist.


----------



## matija14 (Feb 19, 2011)

my car with a "broken" suspension


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

Autostrada's, No Porsche...:thumbup:


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 6, 2008)

STi on Evo VIII Enkeis



















STi with Evo X MR BBSs



















SRT-4 with STI BBSs










Legacy with BMW 750Li wheels


----------



## thefrese (Mar 8, 2012)

simon_C said:


> Funny, I've never seen _any_ wheels on blue jeans :laugh:
> 
> Seriously though, I can't tell if you're praising them or not


Blue jeans go with everything breh. Any wheels look good on an rx-7:vampire:


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

007 Submarine converted Lotus Excel made by Top Gear. 

The wheels are Toyota Celica Supra wheels from the early 1980s


----------



## Gepi (Jan 26, 2005)

PerL said:


> 007 Submarine converted Lotus Excel made by Top Gear.
> 
> The wheels are Toyota Celica Supra wheels from the early 1980s


Those are stock. The Excel had other Toyota parts due to an agreement with Lotus regarding the development of the Mk2 Supra (don't quite recall the other parts though).


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Gepi said:


> Those are stock.


No they aren't, they're filled with concrete.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

jrmcm said:


> 4 posts... OMG I'VE WASTED MY WHOLE LIFE!
> 
> *Some of you take yourselves entirely too seriously*.


Said the pot to the kettle.


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

3rdgen Trans Am crosslaced wheels.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

RennbahnPolizei said:


> Autostrada's, No Porsche...:thumbup:


 Yeah, DIW.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

97 Cobra wheels 









SC430


----------



## S0RRY (Aug 12, 2011)

yikes those cobra wheels are ugly as ****...

Does anyone else hate when people mix and match eras? Those Prius wheels on the LS400 look ridiculous. Not unlike newer mustang/camaro wheels on early 90's models.

edit: sorry, just realized thats your car. Neither look horrible, but neither choices flow IMO.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

S0RRY said:


> yikes those cobra wheels are ugly as ****...
> 
> Does anyone else hate when people mix and match eras? Those Prius wheels on the LS400 look ridiculous. Not unlike newer mustang/camaro wheels on early 90's models.
> 
> edit: *S0RRY*, just realized thats your car. Neither look horrible, but neither choices flow IMO.


 So that's why they call you that...:laugh:


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

devianb said:


> 3rdgen Trans Am crosslaced wheels.


 I really wish all those trans am wheels didn't have such low offset. They go well on so many cars.


----------



## Ungarisch (Jan 15, 2002)

audi fat fives on my old WRX, the subaru forums hated it, calling me ghetto for putting chrome wheels on a subaru, lol 

looked much better in person compared to this retouched 2008 cell phone pic


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

S0RRY said:


> yikes those cobra wheels are ugly as ****...
> 
> edit: sorry, just realized thats your car. Neither look horrible, but neither choices flow IMO.


 It's okay, that's not my car.


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

ADargetnI said:


> my Acura on BMW wheels with broken suspension haha


 Where im from this is known as "Mexi-poke"... and its not a good thing:thumbdown:


----------



## DKGRNVR6 (Sep 19, 2000)

my old b5.5 on b6 s4 wheels 










my old mkiv jetta on techarts


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

02vwgolf said:


> Where im from this is known as "Mexi-poke"... and its not a good thing:thumbdown:


 Thank you for translating what I was thinking into something less...racist, maybe? All he needs now is a mini truck to put those wheels on.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

devianb said:


> 3rdgen Trans Am crosslaced wheels.


 wish I could get the GTA wheels to fit on my E36, but 0 offset is a no go


----------



## BRZ (Mar 7, 2005)

e36 M3 (reps) as winters on my ZHP.


----------



## 318989 (Mar 14, 2007)

My buddy had them laying around and asked me to test fit them to see what they looked like. I personally think they look like horse ****.


----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

My '03 Legacy on B4 Blitzen wheels. I really miss that car.


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

devianb said:


>


 Yes!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

subgraphic said:


> Yes!


 No.  Way too big for a car of that era and far too wide esp. in the back for tires of that width.


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

Son said:


> No.  Way too big for a car of that era and far too wide esp. in the back for tires of that width.


 Not only that but the tires are too small and the wheels make the brakes look tiny. 
Just makes the whole car look like crap.:thumbdown:


----------



## Albert87 (Sep 15, 2011)

MK4 RS771 on mk3 ! 










in Future on 17" Polo 6R ABT's


----------



## Derek Zoolander (Jun 25, 2006)

I ran 18x10" and 18x11" Turbo Twist IIs on my E90 for a bit, but the front adapters were too large. I bought 2 sets of twists (8), combined 2 fronts and 2 rears, ran the resulting set and sold off the remaining set for profit. Then I eventually sold this setup after 1 season with them.


----------



## julz88 (Apr 23, 2011)

Derek Zoolander said:


>


 Love it :thumbup:


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

Derek Zoolander said:


> I ran 18x10" and 18x11" Turbo Twist IIs on my E90 for a bit, but the front adapters were too large. I bought 2 sets of twists (8), combined 2 fronts and 2 rears, ran the resulting set and sold off the remaining set for profit. Then I eventually sold this setup after 1 season with them.


 wow, that looks really nice. 
what tire size(s) were you running? what adapter width did you run?


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

Albert87 said:


>





devianb said:


>





Derek Zoolander said:


>


 Yes, yes, and yes. :thumbup:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Turrible.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm on board with everything on this page except for the Alphards on the Acura.


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

Some stuff off the Acura forums 

TL on Infiniti M45 wheels: 










TL on Infiniti G37 wheels: 










TSX on 18" Accord V6 wheels:


----------



## Derek Zoolander (Jun 25, 2006)

dunhamjr said:


> wow, that looks really nice.
> what tire size(s) were you running? what adapter width did you run?


 235/40 and 265/35 - mild/moderate stretch 
40mm  front and 25mm rear adapters for effectively 18x10" et25 and 18x11" et20 (rear rubbed and I now run 11" et32 rear on my CCWs)


----------



## BHCfarkas (Jul 18, 2008)

Jeep Gamblers on my MK3 GTI


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

This parks on my street sometimes. Not sure what kind of Porsche wheels they are, but it looks ok-ish.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

BattleRabbit said:


> This parks on my street sometimes. Not sure what kind of Porsche wheels they are, but it looks ok-ish.


 those are Cayenne wheels


----------



## Aaron22 (May 21, 2008)




----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

devianb said:


> 3rdgen Trans Am crosslaced wheels.


 perfect! :thumbup:


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

BHCfarkas said:


> Jeep Gamblers on my MK3 GTI


 ... that looks... ****ing awesome


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Aaron22 said:


>


 wowza!


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

just got these on


----------



## dublax44 (Jul 30, 2011)

I am not sure if this has been said or not but corvette wheels on any VW. Sorry. I hate them.opcorn:


----------



## vwlifer27 (Jun 15, 2005)

Fact. /\


----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

BattleRabbit said:


> This parks on my street sometimes. Not sure what kind of Porsche wheels they are, but it looks ok-ish.


thats my friend Damirs tsx.


----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

fat fives on my VRT. car made a little over 500WHP so i couldnt go too hellaflush. Functionality>Form


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

quadcammer32 said:


> thats my friend Damirs tsx.


Cant say im hating it, looks euro


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

quadcammer32 said:


> thats my friend Damirs tsx.


Well, it looks pretty good and it's parked on my street a lot.


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Chrysler 300c wheels.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

BHCfarkas said:


> Jeep Gamblers on my MK3 GTI


She's yours?:thumbup:


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

quadcammer32 said:


>


Yeah I dig that. :thumbup:


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

BluMagic said:


> just got these on


BMW 335is rims?

Sidenote: I LOVE this thread.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

18thHole said:


> BMW 335is rims?
> 
> Sidenote: I LOVE this thread.


my guess is AMG replicas.


----------



## BHCfarkas (Jul 18, 2008)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> She's yours?:thumbup:


Hahah yeah!


----------



## Prostho (Jun 8, 2006)

R32 GT-R rims on my friends manual swapped Q45.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Prostho said:


> R32 GT-R rims on my friends manual swapped Q45.


So much win:thumbup:


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)




----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

Another VW on p-car wheels... just not the typical kind...











Ok, I realized that I posted pics of the squareback in 2008 so I owe you guys a pic of the current project. BBS e50's on another type 3; this time a fastback.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

a4 said:


> :facepalm:


That's actually the best looking 2000-2007 ford Taurus I've ever seen.


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

Prostho said:


> R32 GT-R rims on my friends manual swapped Q45.


How much fun is that???????????


I like those except most have leather thats beat to ****


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Sorry for the cel phone pic.
Late 80's Toyota truck with starion wheels.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

Grand Prixs on Mustang Bullitts.









Neon on Fiero GT wheels.









Cavalier on SRT-4's









CSB: Tried getting one of my mother's 18x8 Grand Prix GXP wheels on my beater Alero and it rubbed the strut. :thumbdown:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

a2a4raddo said:


>


HOT!! :thumbup:


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

I had Audi TT wheels on my MKIV









I bought Evo X wheels for my MS3 but then sold the car before they went on


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Plenty of clean looking cars in this thread.:thumbup: :wave:


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

4thgen Camaro SS wheels.


----------



## Brett VR6 (Jan 29, 2008)

ADargetnI said:


> my Acura on BMW wheels with broken suspension haha


So..uh you ride that 20"? 

-Brett-


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Jedidub said:


> Sorry for the cel phone pic.
> Late 80's Toyota truck with starion wheels.


You beat me to it. This is my brothers:


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Brett VR6 said:


> So..uh you ride that 20"?
> 
> -Brett-


DD and its on springs. and nope they're 18s...you like it don't you :laugh:


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

Brett VR6 said:


> So..uh you ride that 20"?





ADargetnI said:


> DD and its on springs. and nope they're 18s...you like it don't you


Based on this progression, I'm going to go with 'no.' :laugh:


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

ADargetnI said:


> DD and its on springs. and nope they're 18s...you like it don't you :laugh:


I think he was talking about the BMX... 20" = 20" tires on a BMX.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Chapel said:


> I think he was talking about the BMX... 20" = 20" tires on a BMX.


I think what he meant was, do you actually ride the bike? or is it just on the roof so you can look trendy?


----------



## Brett VR6 (Jan 29, 2008)

Chapel said:


> I think he was talking about the BMX... 20" = 20" tires on a BMX.


Thank you Chapel. It's just when I see a 44t with one piece cranks it kind of astonishes me

-Brett-


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Brett VR6 said:


> Thank you Chapel. It's just when I see a 44t with one piece cranks it kind of astonishes me
> 
> -Brett-


haha my bad, yes in fact I do ride! Bought that bike for $40 and rode it to work from my old apartment and back everyday last summer! :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

BluMagic said:


> just got these on


Looks sweet :beer:


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

There are a couple of guys who roll around the ghetto in Allentown with surprisingly good looking Accords with 18"-ish wheels that look like they're off of an Acura or something similar... I'll be damned if I could find a picture of that wheel....


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Brett VR6 said:


> Thank you Chapel. It's just when I see a 44t with one piece cranks it kind of astonishes me
> 
> -Brett-


Don't forget the mile high seat post


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Looks sweet :beer:


(MB wheels, right?)

If that's the case, then I think MB has some of the best looking OEM wheels on the market, especially on their AMG cars.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

C4 A6 said:


> (MB wheels, right?)
> 
> If that's the case, then I think MB has some of the best looking OEM wheels on the market, especially on their AMG cars.


Yep, I think those are AMG reps tho, still they look amazing on his Gen.


----------



## EAD0001 (Mar 6, 2006)

Jetta Minivan by wolf18t, on Flickr


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ I'm lovin' this


----------



## Jrod511 (Apr 29, 2009)

That actually looks great. Needs the center cap though. Sure it wouldn't be too hard to put a VW decal over Chevy emblem. Someone had some forethought to try that one out


----------



## EAD0001 (Mar 6, 2006)

Jrod511 said:


> That actually looks great. Needs the center cap though. Sure it wouldn't be too hard to put a VW decal over Chevy emblem. Someone had some forethought to try that one out



Already in the works...using some factory VW center caps and modding them to fit. The stock centers are terrible. They bubble out from the wheel and make it them look like truck wheels.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Jrod511 said:


> That actually looks great. Needs the center cap though. Sure it wouldn't be too hard to put a VW decal over Chevy emblem. Someone had some forethought to try that one out


what's the bolt pattern?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Brett VR6 said:


> Thank you Chapel. It's just when I see a 44t with one piece cranks it kind of astonishes me
> 
> -Brett-


why?
I ride this:


----------



## EAD0001 (Mar 6, 2006)

Chapel said:


> what's the bolt pattern?


5x100 et 42

I needed spacers to clear the brakes.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

EAD0001 said:


> 5x100 et 42
> 
> I needed spacers to clear the brakes.


cool for you, bummer for me (5x120)


----------



## DatEsGud (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

E30 M3 on M5 turbines









E30 M3 on M5 turbines without the cover


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Are those the same base wheels as the m5 throwing stars?


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

*Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!*



martin13 said:


> Are those the same base wheels as the m5 throwing stars?


Correct the caps are interchangeable


----------



## choochoo (Nov 12, 2008)

martin13 said:


> Are those the same base wheels as the m5 throwing stars?


nevermind, I misread your post.  ^^^he's right. same base wheel


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

C4 A6 said:


> (MB wheels, right?)
> 
> If that's the case, then I think MB has some of the best looking OEM wheels on the market, especially on their AMG cars.





kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Yep, I think those are AMG reps tho, still they look amazing on his Gen.


thanks, yeah they are AMG reps. 19" Takeoffs were surprisingly hard to find, usually around $2,700 when I did find them


----------



## Brett VR6 (Jan 29, 2008)

Chapel said:


> why?
> I ride this:


That is a proper classic! and rocking the S&M perfect 10's! Because every young kid these days runs either a 22-8 or a 25-9 set up. Believe me I was one of the last converts from 44t haha. on my S&M dirtbike I run 28-9 because that's the biggest I can fit and I get looked at weird. May also be the 21.25 top tube, 180mm cranks and 14" rear triangle. Being 6'3" is fun sometimes

-Brett-

-Brett-


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

EAD0001 said:


> Jetta Minivan by wolf18t, on Flickr


This _shouldn't_ work, but somehow it *does*.:thumbup:


----------



## Big Dac With Fries (Feb 1, 2002)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

EAD0001 said:


> Jetta Minivan by wolf18t, on Flickr


So ****ing cool. Would have never though to use a wheel off an OEM car like that. Well done. :thumbup:


----------



## EAD0001 (Mar 6, 2006)

mellbergVWfan said:


> So ****ing cool. Would have never though to use a wheel off an OEM car like that. Well done. :thumbup:


Thanks!! I'll be refinishing them starting next month...little bit of polish, little bit of paint, and new center caps.


----------



## rynodyno312 (Aug 20, 2012)

Anyone know of a dirt-cheap 17x8" wheel with an offset that will fit a mk5? I'd really like to change out my Huffs for a 17" wheel and run a wider tire with more sidewall, but I also don't want to spend much money. 

I have thought about just getting a set of take-off Denvers, but I don't know if I can run a 235/45/17 on it. It's a stock height.


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

If you get some wobble bolts I bet there's a world of Japanese stuff in 114.3 that would fit the bill!


----------



## rynodyno312 (Aug 20, 2012)

audiphile said:


> If you get some wobble bolts I bet there's a world of Japanese stuff in 114.3 that would fit the bill!


That doesn't sound....safe? Sorry, I've never heard of "wobble bolts." Also, wouldn't I have to get the center bore either machined or run a ring/spacer? Sounds like a bit of a hassle.

I was thinking more along the lines of an older Audi or mercedes wheel I could get on ebay for cheap. I think the "speedline" style wheels from the A8/TT will fit, but I haven't found a definitive answer.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

rynodyno312 said:


> Anyone know of a dirt-cheap 17x8" wheel with an offset that will fit a mk5? I'd really like to change out my Huffs for a 17" wheel and run a wider tire with more sidewall, but I also don't want to spend much money.
> 
> I have thought about just getting a set of take-off Denvers, but I don't know if I can run a 235/45/17 on it. It's a stock height.


there are a metric ton of mercedes/amg wheels in 17x8 and 17x8.5 that fit MK5s. Usually on craigslist for cheap. all audi wheels also fit


----------



## Uberchad (Dec 13, 2005)

rynodyno312 said:


> That doesn't sound....safe? Sorry, I've never heard of "wobble bolts." Also, wouldn't I have to get the center bore either machined or run a ring/spacer? Sounds like a bit of a hassle.
> 
> I was thinking more along the lines of an older Audi or mercedes wheel I could get on ebay for cheap. I think the "speedline" style wheels from the A8/TT will fit, but I haven't found a definitive answer.


Wobble bolts (or nuts) work within a certain range (like 5x100 to 5x112) and require the wheel to have large enough bolt holes but they are perfectly safe when used correctly. Hubcentric rings are "relatively" new as far as the age of the automobile is concerned. People for years ran aftermarket wheels without the hubs doing the centering. It is very possible to install a wheel with no vibration without a proper hubcentric ring or the correct center bore (wheel centerbore has to be large enough of course). It just takes more technique.


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

BluMagic said:


> there are a metric ton of mercedes/amg wheels in 17x8 and 17x8.5 that fit MK5s. Usually on craigslist for cheap. all audi wheels also fit


Except for wheels that were OEM on Mk1 TT's - those are 5x100.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

matches said:


> Except for wheels that were OEM on Mk1 TT's - those are 5x100.


i always forget that god damn TT


----------



## rynodyno312 (Aug 20, 2012)

BluMagic said:


> there are a metric ton of mercedes/amg wheels in 17x8 and 17x8.5 that fit MK5s. Usually on craigslist for cheap. all audi wheels also fit


I have noticed a good amount of mercedes wheels in that size, but they generally seem to have a pretty low offset. I'll keep an eye out for them, though.



Uberchad said:


> Wobble bolts (or nuts) work within a certain range (like 5x100 to 5x112) and require the wheel to have large enough bolt holes but they are perfectly safe when used correctly. Hubcentric spacers are "relatively" new as far as the age of the automobile is concerned. People for years ran aftermarket wheels without the hubs centering. It is very possible to install a wheel with no vibration without a proper hubcentric spacer or the correct center bore (wheel centerbore has to be large enough of course). It just takes more technique.


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Uberchad (Dec 13, 2005)

rynodyno312 said:


> I have noticed a good amount of mercedes wheels in that size, but they generally seem to have a pretty low offset. I'll keep an eye out for them, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know. Thanks!


Actually, after thinking about it more, if you didn't have hub centering rings and were using wobble bolts/nuts you may have challenges getting them centered. You either use the bore or the lugs to help center. In this case you may not have either.


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

I figured you had exhausted the mercedes/audi route or deemed it too pricey so that's why I thought doing 114.3 route. Uberchad summed it up well... except that the PCD varience they offer is much smaller than 12mm. 112 to 114.3 is one of the few applications for VAG that they work for. They are cheap and so are hub rings so it's not a bad way to go.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

rynodyno312 said:


> I have noticed a good amount of mercedes wheels in that size, but they generally seem to have a pretty low offset. I'll keep an eye out for them, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know. Thanks!


+30's offset is perfectly fine for a MKV


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Jrod511 said:


> That actually looks great. Needs the center cap though. Sure it wouldn't be too hard to put a VW decal over Chevy emblem. Someone had some forethought to try that one out


Lumina Minivan wheels!!!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Big Dac With Fries said:


>


Rears up front, too?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

choochoo said:


> E30 M3 on M5 turbines
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the BEST looking, non factory equipped wheel, I've ever seen on the E30 M3.

The size is perfect, the look is period correct...

F-U to all of those that put large diameter modern wheels (M parallels, RGRs, etc.) on these things.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Big Dac With Fries (Feb 1, 2002)

Son said:


> Rears up front, too?


8" rears on the rear

7" rears on the front


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

I like BMW wheels, but sometimes they don't look that good on other cars.


----------



## Sidn22ey (Feb 20, 2013)

I talked to the guy one day, and he had no idea that they were VW rims.http://www.******.info/28.jpg
http://www.******.info/04.jpg


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

Don't know if I posted this one before:










Alfa-Romeo Brera/Spider wheels.


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

^ gorgeous.


----------



## green_slc (Feb 2, 2001)

Corrado on new beetle Exors


----------



## trozei (Sep 16, 2012)

Brett VR6 said:


> Thank you Chapel. It's just when I see a 44t with one piece cranks it kind of astonishes me
> 
> -Brett-


 When I first got my current bike the chainring that the bike shop sold me was ovalized. They refused to believe me, so I said, "Eff that" and went to a friend for help. He loaned me a 44t chainring. That looked so bad on a mountain bike. It belongs on a fixie. 










The bike has since undergone many changes. Literally every part aside from the frame has been replaced. 

Anyway, enough about two wheelers.


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

green_slc said:


> Corrado on new beetle Exors



Don't get me wrong, but that is OEM. :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

80's turbo Dodge wheels on an Indy Fiero limited edition









To replicate the hubcaps on the 3 real pace cars


----------



## Gabo (Dec 7, 2010)

trozei said:


> When I first got my current bike the chainring that the bike shop sold me was ovalized. They refused to believe me, so I said, "Eff that" and went to a friend for help. He loaned me a 44t chainring. That looked so bad on a mountain bike. It belongs on a fixie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What if I told you I designed and welded that frame?


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

RennbahnPolizei said:


>


That wheel/brake set up is awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

Those are AWESOME!!


Eric Didier said:


> Like this?


I love the fun factor that some "other" OEM wheels can give cars, been doing that for years......

My old Westy on Mercedes BBS RY's









My old UrS6 on the same wheels









My old Turbo S bug on 17" Porsche twists









Same car in wintermode on Audi TT rims









Annnd...same car with the R32 Aristo's









Yeah....I'm a wheel freak....


----------



## trozei (Sep 16, 2012)

Gabo said:


> What if I told you I designed and welded that frame?


Gabo, on Vortex? No freaking way, man! I was not expecting to find you here.


----------



## RENOG (Jul 25, 2002)

This thread just proves that if your willing to think a tad bit outside of the box you don't have to spend $thousands$ to have super cool wheels..A lot of these cars look really really good..


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

RENOG said:


> This thread just proves that if your willing to think a tad bit outside of the box you don't have to spend $thousands$ to have super cool wheels..A lot of these cars look really really good..


I don't know about that. With wheels getting bigger and OEM designs getting more unique and complex, a lot of newer OEM takeoffs are just as expensive, if not moreso, than many aftermarket options.


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Some 350z wheels


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

Volkswagen Passat 35i - Abarth 500


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

1.8tizzle said:


> That wheel/brake set up is awesome. :thumbup:


At least he isn't using carbon rotors... it would look much better if it wasn't on bags.


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

C4 A6 said:


> At least he isn't using carbon rotors... it would look much better if it wasn't on bags.


Static*


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

RennbahnPolizei said:


> Static*


Then that is probably the lowest car on static drop I've ever seen.*

*frame bagel fabel excepted, of course.


----------



## DBL_TKE (Sep 2, 2010)

Corvette Salad Shooters on my '92 GTI



















C5 Corvette Y2K's on my '91 Camaro



















'01 Camaro SS wheels on my '91 Camaro


----------



## Gabo (Dec 7, 2010)

trozei said:


> Gabo, on Vortex? No freaking way, man! I was not expecting to find you here.


You think it's weird to find me here; imagine how cool it is for me to see a picture of one of my bikes on vortex!


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

Nice wheels on the camaro. It's a shame about it being a camaro.


----------



## Broduski (Nov 19, 2008)

one swell foop said:


> Nice wheels on the camaro. It's a shame about it being a camaro.


You shut your whore mouth. 3rd gens are awesome.


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

Broduski said:


> You shut your whore mouth. 3rd gens are awesome.


~Looks at the fact that you are from NC, understands that you are either being sarcastic or are a country a$$ *******~


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

one swell foop said:


> ~Looks at the fact that you are from NC, understands that you are either being sarcastic or are a country a$$ *******~


Says the guy from Alabama


----------



## SleeperPrelude (Sep 24, 2005)

> Says the guy from Alabama


:laugh::beer:

Seriously some cool stuff in this thread. I especially like the 350z wheels above and the Corvette wheels on the Camaro. Looks goodman:thumbup: I haven't even gone through this whole thread, saw the first 5 or 6 pages when it was new then left it alone for awhile, when I saw how big it'd gotten I gotta go through it


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

NadaGTI said:


> You beat me to it. This is my brothers:


Looks good love old toys


----------



## Broduski (Nov 19, 2008)

one swell foop said:


> ~Looks at the fact that you are from NC, understands that you are either being sarcastic or are a country a$$ *******~


Considering I've vowed to make my next car a Fox body...

Yeah, I'm probably a bit of a *******.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Broduski said:


> Considering I've vowed to make my next car a Fox body...
> 
> Yeah, I'm probably a bit of a *******.


There's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

Broduski said:


> Considering I've vowed to make my next car a Fox body...
> 
> Yeah, I'm probably a bit of a *******.


Heh, I'm a NY suburbanite and I love Fox Body 'Stangs. I'm hot and cold on Camaros though...

I'm not sure muscle car allegiances and mullets are as tied together as they were in the 80s.


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Jedidub said:


> Looks good love old toys


Did all the paint and whatnot himself, wish I had a picture of it when he started. If I can find one i'll post it. Want more details PM me


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

The fact that I'm from Alabama is how I know he's either being sarcastic or is a *******.
IROC camaros are a no, period. There's the occasional very simple and clean trans-am that I like and it's the same with fox body mustangs. I saw one in a metallic grey with five spoke newer cobra wheels, shocks and springs, tint, and a whoooole bunch of work under the hood that you'd never know was there until you saw how far away the taillights were. Keep it simple and you're good.


----------



## jrrood (Nov 27, 2007)

VW Santa Monicas on my Fiero


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Nice, it looks like a toy/slot car, lol.


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

BattleRabbit said:


> Heh, I'm a NY suburbanite and I love Fox Body 'Stangs. I'm hot and cold on Camaros though...
> 
> I'm not sure muscle car allegiances and mullets are as tied together as they were in the 80s.


Not as much as they were. But living in Albany County & growing up in NYC...I can tell you...there are tons of muscle car gatherings here during the summer. And I constantly see many many clean muscle cars out here. Of course, the PCA chapter out here also has a gathering once a year...but not much else going on for car guys.

Down state...you have muscle car gatherings as well...but for an area who's population is 15 times the population up here (in a smaller radius at that)...there are less muscle car shows to be seen down there...and a lot more import nights, etc. :beer:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

jrrood said:


> VW Santa Monicas on my Fiero


87 GT?


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

a2a4raddo said:


> Not as much as they were. But living in Albany County & growing up in NYC...I can tell you...there are tons of muscle car gatherings here during the summer. And I constantly see many many clean muscle cars out here. Of course, the PCA chapter out here also has a gathering once a year...but not much else going on for car guys.
> 
> Down state...you have muscle car gatherings as well...but for an area who's population is 15 times the population up here (in a smaller radius at that)...there are less muscle car shows to be seen down there...and a lot more import nights, etc. :beer:



My grandfather has a pair of Studebakers, and in my family growing up there were a lot of early Mustangs, a C3 Corvette, a Chevelle SS and a Fox Body Mustang LX 5.0. I grew up going to the limited cruise-ins in the area. I used to go to Memory Lane in Ballston Spa and Mr. Ed's in Saratoga very regularly with my grandfather.

You're right though, there's not a whole lot for a car guy to do in this area.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

EAD0001 said:


> 5x100 et 42
> I needed spacers to clear the brakes.


MkIII GLX is 35, right? How would that work for et48? I've seen Imprezas with Beretta wheels before, but not those. Giggity.



Preppy said:


> Lumina Minivan wheels!!!


 I believe they were first used on the Beretta Z26 in 1994.



devianb said:


> I like BMW wheels, but sometimes they don't look that good on other cars.


I always wondered how close that would be. Do you have any more info? Are wobble bolts or hi centric spacers needed? Style 5s would like killer on a G body, especially if they have the deep dish rears like from a 540i. 



Gabo said:


> What if I told you I designed and welded that frame?


Whoah! Who do you work for?



jrmcm said:


> Says the guy from Alabama


:laugh:


one swell foop said:


> The fact that I'm from Alabama is how I know he's either being sarcastic or is a *******.
> IROC camaros are a no, period. There's the occasional very simple and clean trans-am that I like and it's the same with fox body mustangs. I saw one in a metallic grey with five spoke newer cobra wheels, shocks and springs, tint, and a whoooole bunch of work under the hood that you'd never know was there until you saw how far away the taillights were. Keep it simple and you're good.


Wut? I'm from Wisconsin and I think that's retarded.:screwy:


----------



## d_itup (Mar 16, 2006)

I have to admit that my Tahoe technically follows this, though much less of a difference.

My 2001 Tahoe has the upgraded 20" wheels from a 2005 GMC Yukon Denali. Got them for pretty much the cost of the tires that were on them.


----------



## jrrood (Nov 27, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


> 87 GT?


yep


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

d_itup said:


> I have to admit that my Tahoe technically follows this, though much less of a difference.
> 
> My 2001 Tahoe has the upgraded 20" wheels from a 2005 GMC Yukon Denali. Got them for pretty much the cost of the tires that were on them.


I like those.:thumbup:

Even the Escalade 20s are able to be had cheap, they apparently aren't blingy or big enough for some people.


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

patrikman said:


> I like those.:thumbup:
> 
> Even the Escalade 20s are able to be had cheap, they apparently aren't blingy or big enough for some people.


In NYC Theyre played the f*** out every 1990s beatup hood tahoe had those back in 2007-2008


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

patrikman said:


> Wut? I'm from Wisconsin and I think that's retarded.:screwy:


Says the guy from Wisconsin...


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

RennbahnPolizei said:


> Volkswagen Passat 35i - Abarth 500


doh!

i love the look


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

one swell foop said:


> Says the guy from Wisconsin...


I ain't even mad.:wave:


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Wheels from GTO


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

devianb said:


> Wheels from GTO


Just the wheels?


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)




----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

My friend gave me his wrx wherls and tires for free. Close enough right?


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!*


----------



## slp950 (Aug 13, 2009)

From my blog:
http://safetystance.wordpress.com/

















































































I have several hundred more loaded and ready, but I'll spread them out.


----------



## Ruby582 (Mar 13, 2013)

Do Chrysler minivan hubcaps on our old Golf count?


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

Only if you post a pic of it.


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

slp950 said:


> From my blog:
> 
> I have several hundred more loaded and ready, but I'll spread them out.


Welcome to the thread


----------



## rjohnstonstl (Feb 1, 2008)

I've always thought that NSX wheels look great on S2000s. If I'd kept mine, it's the route I would've gone.


----------



## HubsMKIV (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!*

R32 wheels on our tdi? 










Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

slp950 said:


>


I always figured those wheels would look good with low-pros, you never realize how concaved they are when you see them on Jeeps with huge all-terrains on them.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

slp950 said:


>


 I love this


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

R-Dubya said:


> I always figured those wheels would look good with low-pros, you never realize how concaved they are when you see them on Jeeps with huge all-terrains on them.





NotoriousWithaG said:


> I love this


Me too, always loved those wheels!


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

I saw them on a Mk2 the other day, don't know where that picture is...


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Wheels from a BMW 7 series.


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

HubsMKIV said:


> R32 wheels on our tdi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbup:


----------



## DBL_TKE (Sep 2, 2010)

slp950 said:


>


Is that a VR6 lip? Interesting... The wheels look good too. I've been eyeing some 5 spoke Jeep Grand Cherokee wheels. They look super concaved.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

devianb said:


> Wheels from a BMW 7 series.


Hmm... I think they're from an early 4.4 X5.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

turbo_nine said:


> Hmm... I think they're from an early 4.4 X5.


I do believe. They make the car look more 90's then the shape (j-body esque) already does.


----------



## rynodyno312 (Aug 20, 2012)

Biff Beltsander said:


> I do believe. They make the car look more 90's then the shape (j-body esque) already does.


The car was designed in the 90s. The Monaro first appeared in 2001.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

R-Dubya said:


> I always figured those wheels would look good with low-pros, you never realize how concaved they are when you see them on Jeeps with huge all-terrains on them.


what's bolt pattern and offset of these?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Chapel said:


> what's bolt pattern and offset of these?


looks like 5x114.3 16x7 with 5" or 5.25" of backspacing (ET25 and 32 respectively)


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

I know it's useless without pics, but I saw a Mini dumped on C4 wheels and (wait, wait, don't go away!) it actually looked cool! They were painted white, which instantly brought the look back to the 1980s Turbo Wheel look that the car gods intended. The look was really quite different than that of a polished set on a VW or BMW. 

Now, if only I had that photo...


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Slonie said:


> I know it's useless without pics, but I saw a Mini dumped on C4 wheels and (wait, wait, don't go away!) it actually looked cool! They were painted white, which instantly brought the look back to the 1980s Turbo Wheel look that the car gods intended. The look was really quite different than that of a polished set on a VW or BMW.
> 
> Now, if only I had that photo...


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

devianb said:


> Wheels from a BMW 7 series.


 That looks great. Very smooth lines on both the car and the wheels. Looks very late '90s, too.


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

BluMagic said:


> Picture of Mini on white Corvette wheels[/QUOTE]
> 
> Bam, thanks! I think it actually kinda works.


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

This is seriously the best thread ever. I never want it to die.


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

18thHole said:


> This is seriously the best thread ever. I never want it to die.


 Aw shucks. Thanks! Now, some Previas: 









on SC430 wheels 









on LS430 wheels 









on Altima wheels 









on other Altima wheels 









on Mustang wheels 









on IS250 wheels (?) 









on Q45 wheels (maybe) 









on Skyline wheels (R32) 









on IS300 wheels 









On 350Z or G35 Coupe wheels


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

And a 240SX on Starion wheels, to mourn the loss of my old web hosting and the picture that got this thread started (which was a W123 on Starion wheels)


----------



## jackboots (Feb 3, 2005)

Slonie said:


> And a 240SX on Starion wheels, to mourn the loss of my old web hosting and the picture that got this thread started (which was a W123 on Starion wheels)
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b45/brunswick240/DSCF3413-1.jpg


 S14 looks too modern for those wheels. Also, whats up with the front wheel? Looks bent, and the camber is all wonky.  

They look sick on an FC though. :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

GTA wheels again.


























BMW Wheels.


----------



## jackboots (Feb 3, 2005)

devianb said:


> BMW Wheels.


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

Slonie said:


> Aw shucks. Thanks! Now, some Previas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'
Preias just have a jdm sawg about htme that i love, Only thing is dislike is the huge oldsmbile esque speedometer with no tach. Was there a digital dash option available in the jdm?


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

Slonie said:


> And a 240SX on Starion wheels, to mourn the loss of my old web hosting and the picture that got this thread started (which was a W123 on Starion wheels)


That is the best looking S14 I have ever seen.


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

DubNMiatafan said:


> That is the best looking S14 I have ever seen.


:sly:

E39 540 sport wheels on an E23


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

BluMagic said:


>


I'm desperately trying to find some of these for my E36
they're the reason I love Turbo wheels.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## 16vRocket (Jan 13, 2002)

Jeep SRT8 wheels on a Caravan


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

Slonie said:


>





DubNMiatafan said:


> That is the best looking S14 I have ever seen.





Jory said:


> :sly:


I have to agree somewhat with DubnMiatafan here. Although I prefere the Kouki S14 to the Zenki S14... this one just might be perfect. Its the first one I've seen in ages that isn't beat to death, hellaflushed, etc. Just a clean body in a great color, a bulldog stance, and some of the best looking OEM wheels ever put on a car. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

*Although, that kink in the front wheel DOES make me curious.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

16vRocket said:


> Jeep SRT8 wheels on a Caravan


Would rock the **** outta this


----------



## jackboots (Feb 3, 2005)

Chapel said:


> I'm desperately trying to find some of these for my E36
> they're the reason I love Turbo wheels.


I love turbo wheels too, but poke and stretch needs to DIE.


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

zeewhiz said:


> I have to agree somewhat with DubnMiatafan here. Although I prefere the Kouki S14 to the Zenki S14... this one just might be perfect. Its the first one I've seen in ages that isn't beat to death, hellaflushed, etc. Just a clean body in a great color, a bulldog stance, and some of the best looking OEM wheels ever put on a car. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> *Although, that kink in the front wheel DOES make me curious.


The reverse rake, bent wheel, and excessive negative camber up front leave a lot of room for improvement, imo. Still not a bad looking car.


----------



## JKHF (Mar 3, 2008)

I love when this thread pops up every now and then :thumbup:


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

JKHF said:


> I love when this thread pops up every now and then :thumbup:


Glad you like it! There are some amazing ones on this Facebook page (of which I have nothing to do with)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/We-Like-StockOEM-Wheels-from-Other-Cars/616277161722878

Lots of ones that haven't shown up in this thread, too... :thumbup:


----------



## Brownalicious (Oct 23, 2007)

16vRocket said:


> Jeep SRT8 wheels on a Caravan


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

16vRocket said:


> Jeep SRT8 wheels on a Caravan


I would rock this too but i want an exhaust on the pentastar


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

devianb said:


> GTA wheels again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Corvair looks incredible!  


jackboots said:


>


 I could like this in theory but:
-wheels too big
-matte black is teh gay
-Monte SS has an odd blend of lines


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Chapel said:


> I'm desperately trying to find some of these for my E36
> they're the reason I love Turbo wheels.


Well here's my friend Jimmy's car for some inspiration :beer:


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

R-Dubya said:


> Well here's my friend Jimmy's car for some inspiration :beer:


Sold... expect to see my car like this soon.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

R32 GTR wheels on 1st gen CRV


----------



## gtommec (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!*

No pics on my phone but back in high school I had 87 integra wheels on my 87 CRX. It is also pretty popular to put Jeep TJ Rubicon "MOAB"s on all kinds of of other 4x4s (I have a set in my KJ) I am also getting ready to put a set of 1986 CRX Si "phone dials" on my 87 Jetta

Sent from behind the wheel of my Libercar.


----------



## Slowkums (Dec 12, 2003)

IS300 on G35s










impala on auroras


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

grand marquis wheels on a hilux


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

Jory said:


> The reverse rake, bent wheel, and excessive negative camber up front leave a lot of room for improvement, imo. Still not a bad looking car.


Not that that car was set up this way intentionally, but having autocrossed a 240SX, they need a LOT of negative camber in the front, once you start tweaking the suspension.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Pennywise said:


> grand marquis wheels on a hilux


What's up with the crazy rear toe-out?


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

Mine on NB Miata 5-spokes.


----------



## slp950 (Aug 13, 2009)

So I'm compiling all the pics of cars on the "wrong" oem wheels, and so far I'm up to over 450 and i'm only about 60% of the way through all my pics I have saved.

Here are some from my blog:
GTA Wheels again!

















































Any requests?


----------



## BrewtownDUB (Jun 9, 2005)

Just picked these mini wheels up for $200 on Sunday.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

R-Dubya said:


> What's up with the crazy rear toe-out?


Potentially 4 wheel steering?


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

Pennywise said:


> R32 GTR wheels on 1st gen CRV


So so SO Full of win!!!


----------



## jai5 (Apr 30, 2006)

My ****box on sl500 wheels


----------



## Jrod511 (Apr 29, 2009)

Goddamn these are nice BMW BBS's...


http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/3719439834.html


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

Jrod511 said:


> Goddamn these are nice BMW BBS's...
> 
> 
> http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/pts/3719439834.html


Best E39 5er WHeels EVER!


----------



## jackboots (Feb 3, 2005)

but they're not on the "wrong" car, so why are they in this thread?


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

Porsche Sport Design wheels on my GTI.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Taken at work.

6th Gen on 8th Gen EX-L 18"









Test fitting a 7th Gen 17" on my Lexus while I was getting the winter tires taken off.









LX sedan on EX-L Coupe 18"


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

Slonie said:


> Aw shucks. Thanks! Now, some Previas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always liked these vans. Would love to see one super low


----------



## ESP_OFF (May 24, 2007)

Probably a rozap but I was too lazy to go through all the pages to see:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Those Range Rover wheels:what:?


----------



## dubjager (Dec 9, 2004)

Geechie_Suede said:


> Those Range Rover wheels:what:?


Yeah, I believe they are called Mondials? 18x8? :thumbup:


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

If anyone would like to see more, let me know.... 19" Lamborghini Gallardo wheels...


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

My JSW on my beetle turbo wheels.


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

MK6GTI said:


> Porsche Sport Design wheels on my GTI.


:thumbup:



SoCalDubber said:


> If anyone would like to see more, let me know.... 19" Lamborghini Gallardo wheels...


:thumbup: I'm up for more


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

Spotted this right outside my apartment today. 300ZX wheels I believe.


----------



## fisharado (Oct 15, 2006)

R-Dubya said:


> Well here's my friend Jimmy's car for some inspiration :beer:


 I know its a noob question, but what is the name of/who makes these wheels. googling turbo mini cooper wheels is yielding nothing.


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

corvette salad shooters


----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

ESP_OFF said:


> Probably a rozap but I was too lazy to go through all the pages to see:


 I took that pic. It's my buddy Josh's car.


----------



## julz88 (Apr 23, 2011)

Jedidub said:


> My JSW on my beetle turbo wheels.


 Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## kmjuice (Jun 20, 2004)

*saws and tossed salad*



Chapel said:


> I'm desperately trying to find some of these for my E36
> they're the reason I love Turbo wheels.


 I never thought I would think corvette salad shooters could tickle my fancy more than the 
saw blades, but they look soooo sweet in white!


----------



## 1JZWAGN (Mar 14, 2008)

Not the best pictures, but here are the first shots of some 19" Tesla Model S wheels on my E92. I'll get better photos tomorrow.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

^ That looks fantastic!


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

1JZWAGN said:


> Not the best pictures, but here are the first shots of some 19" Tesla Model S wheels on my E92. I'll get better photos tomorrow.


 :thumbup:


----------



## 1JZWAGN (Mar 14, 2008)

Coupla better photos


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

devianb said:


>


 Beetle wheels on beetles doesn't fit this thread. 






 :laugh:


----------



## vwb5t (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Phone dials look great on old VW's


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!*

What cars were those originally on? Some clue would be helpful.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

Know your cars... 

BMW 5-Series - BMW 7-Series 
Lexus ISF - Ferrari 458 Italia 
Audi A4 - BRABUS (Mercedes) 
Volkswagen Golf - Mini Cooper


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Not bad...


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

RennbahnPolizei said:


> Know your cars...


 Sorry some people just aren't as smart as you. At least some of us are smart enough to not sound like an ass when a simple question is asked...


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

^x2 

Those Ferrari wheels look incredible on the IS.. they suit the car so well


----------



## I_<3_boost (Mar 18, 2013)

That looks so good. :thumbup:


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

VDub2625 said:


> Sorry some people just aren't as smart as you. At least some of us are smart enough to not sound like an ass when a simple question is asked...


 :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## jackboots (Feb 3, 2005)

[QUOTE=I_


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

lug bolts ordered... my saab will be in here soon.:laugh:


----------



## dk5_gti (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!*










Porsche boxster twists on tcl's favorite car

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

Just the daily.. I was not gonna run Audi center caps, but sold the wheels before I got around to it. 









Gonna figure out some new 'wrong' wheels this year..


----------



## Smrtypants44 (Jul 30, 2010)

B8 S4 wheels on my GTI.


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

Mhm.. Love it..! 
By far one of the best threads around


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

BBS VZ off a W8 Passat 
:laugh::thumbup: 

 
IMG_7262_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr 

 
IMG_7254_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr 

 
IMG_7238_wm by Lyonsroar91, on Flickr


----------



## boostedvan (Oct 29, 2009)

My Turbo Caravan on Neon SRT-4 wheels. I fabbed up some lowering blocks for the rear, just haven't gotten around to putting them in.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

C5 wheels on a stretched and repainted Indy Fiero


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

now that is cool


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

ID the hatch! 3rd gen F body?


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

1985Jetta said:


> C5 wheels on a stretched and repainted Indy Fiero


 Well, I'm confused. Any more info? Build thread?


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

Go brew a pot of coffee, it's a long one: http://www.fiero.nl/forum/Forum3/HTML/000007-55.html


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Smrtypants44 said:


> B8 S4 wheels on my GTI.


 Wow, those look almost exactly like Golf R wheels


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

eiriksmil said:


> Gonna figure out some new 'wrong' wheels this year..


 I got a little inspired  Less than 24 hours later I have these in my possession 









They're a little rough.. But $50 for a full set of 7Jx16 OEM W211 (winter?) wheels ain't too bad


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

Those are cool I don't think we got them stateside... what are they going on?


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!*

Thanks.. 

Either my turbo Daihatsu, my daily pictured above here or my Mk3 Golf. Basically all my cars are 4x100, that makes life easier, get adapters and I'm set :beer:

Gotta do something about the caps, obviously


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

audiphile said:


> Go brew a pot of coffee, it's a long one: http://www.fiero.nl/forum/Forum3/HTML/000007-55.html


 Yup, but worth it  

Audi TT wheels on a 1986 Fiero SE 









Scion tC wheels on a 1986 Fiero SE 









1991 Dodge Daytona IROC wheels on a 1986 Fiero SE 









mk4 Jetta wheels on a 1985 Fiero 2M4 









PT Cruiser wheels on a 1986 Fiero SE


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

audiphile said:


> Go brew a pot of coffee, it's a long one: http://www.fiero.nl/forum/Forum3/HTML/000007-55.html


 Talked to the Fiero enthusiast at work, he gave me the short version. That is one of the most mental projects I've ever seen.


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

GTA wheels on BMWs again.


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

I have a new purpose in life. It is to buy fieros that could be saved, and destroy them. Any cost will be justified when I post pictures and know that 1985jetta dies a little inside each time.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!*



one swell foop said:


> I have a new purpose in life. It is to buy fieros that could be saved, and destroy them. Any cost will be justified when I post pictures and know that 1985jetta dies a little inside each time.


Wow, someone needs a life :sly:

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

VDub2625 said:


> Wow, someone needs a life :sly:
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


Awww, are you butthurt?


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

devianb said:


>


Who converted an Opel to a six lug setup. :screwy:


----------



## Mack' (Oct 15, 2010)

engine and suspension swap from a viper. why not? 

Honda Legend on Alphards


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!*



one swell foop said:


> Awww, are you butthurt?


Talk about a superiority complex. Yes, clearly I care about some **** you talked about someone else. 

Just pointing out how utterly stupid it was. You really should get out and experience the world more!

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

VDub2625 said:


> You really should get out and experience the world more!


 Says the guy with almost 44k posts.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!*



one swell foop said:


> Says the guy with almost 44k posts.


44k quality posts that help people, and only while I'm getting paid to do nothing else 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

one swell foop said:


> I have a new purpose in life. It is to buy fieros that could be saved, and destroy them. Any cost will be justified when I post pictures and know that 1985jetta dies a little inside each time.


if i win the lottery, i'm going to buy up every E30 M3 available for sale and throw LS1's in them, then sell them at a discounted rate...but you know, whatever


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Will all of you knuckleheads shut up and post pics?


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

Pontiac G8 with 2010 Camaro SS wheels:


----------



## Ozzker (Jun 4, 2010)

one swell foop said:


> I have a new purpose in life. It is to buy fieros that could be saved, and destroy them. Any cost will be justified when I post pictures and know that 1985jetta dies a little inside each time.





one swell foop said:


> Awww, are you butthurt?


LOL clearly you're a little butthurt :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


I love TCL ...always people to laugh at opcorn:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

1985Jetta said:


>


What a wonderful thing to wake up to. Moar?


----------



## JMQuattro (Mar 26, 2012)

My R on 2013 GTI wheels.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

patrikman said:


> What a wonderful thing to wake up to. Moar?


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

my friend's old mx83 on r33 wheels










and my friend yuta's civic with 16x8 R32 wheels up front (15x7 rears, 16x8 fronts IIRC)


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

not quite inspired yet sitting at oen 4x4 ride height... but my saab on solstice 18x8's.
(sorry for the crappy cell pic)


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

not sure i ever posted these. my cars on "wrong" wheels.

mk4 wagon on porsche sport design ii









mk4 golf on porsche sport design ii









mk5 gti on mb alphards









s4 on porsche twist reps


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Tweaking the Stance 1 by Switched Stance / RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


Tweaking the Stance 2 by Switched Stance / RsquaredDesigns, on Flickr


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

RA1 Honda Odyssey/Isuzu Oasis on R32 Skyline wheels:


----------



## slp950 (Aug 13, 2009)

From my thread, http://safetystance.wordpress.com/

Audi A6 wheels on MK4 Golf:









Bentley wheels on VW Passat: 









Volvo 480 on E36 Motorsports wheels:









BMW 5 series wheels on Toyota Chaser:









Style 5's on Triumph TR6:









BMW 7 Series 19 inchers on a Nissan 350Z:









Peugeot 406 coupe on BMW X5 wheels:









M Parallels on Chevy S10:









C4 Corvette wheels on an MK5 Jetta:









C5 wagon wheels on Audi A4:









C6 corvette wheels on Chevy S10:









C4 ZR1 wheels on Chevy S10:









C5 wagon wheels again, I think the rears have been widened, looks maybe to 11s?









RWD Cobra powered Focus with Mustang Cobra wheels:









Still tons more to come.


----------



## DBL_TKE (Sep 2, 2010)

Mercedes E320 wheels by Ronal. 16x8 +36, 205/40/16


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Some OEM wheels on 86's...

WRX









































































tC










these are from the JDM Forester STI



















Forester




























Legacy



















VW AVUS wheels....15x6 haha


----------



## Zekkal (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!*

Omanytes on a MKVI
It may be posted here somewhere but I'm not gonna search thru all the pages.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

hushypushy said:


>


I love love love this one


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Car is owned by this old dude that works at the Pottstown Walmart.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

vs.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

18x7.5" et44.5 Wrangler Sahara wheels on my GC. 
(275/65/18 MTRs)


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

99 Mustang Cobra wheels


----------



## dead (Jun 3, 2013)

Whether am crazy or not i used to kiss my car after every trip


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## miatafreak (Dec 27, 2009)

Sawblades/Saladshooters are so visually irritating


----------



## Infiniti (Nov 10, 2000)

never realized hw much win those 7 series 19 inchers were till now...



1985Jetta said:


>





slp950 said:


> BMW 7 Series 19 inchers on a Nissan 350Z:


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

R33 GTR on FR-S


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

The Style 95s on the Lex coupes really make my day, it's just so right. 




hushypushy said:


> VW AVUS wheels....15x6 haha


 Seriously? They clear the brakes? Spacers? 

I had a set on my mkIII and they were mighty close to rubbing the calipers without spacers. Lots of fun the next time I did my brakes.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

patrikman said:


> Seriously? They clear the brakes? Spacers?
> 
> I had a set on my mkIII and they were mighty close to rubbing the calipers without spacers. Lots of fun the next time I did my brakes.


 I don't know if there are any spacers...I wouldn't be surprised if there weren't though. The stock wheels are +48 and the stock brakes are tiny.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

patrikman said:


> I had a set on my mkIII and they were mighty close to rubbing the calipers without spacers. Lots of fun the next time I did my brakes.


 That seems odd unless something wasn't factory, since the Mk3 5 lug brakes are the same as stock Mk4 brakes (11" on early VR Mk3 and 2.0 Mk4, 11.3" on late VR mk3, and 1.8T/VR Mk4). Maybe they were just designed to sit really close.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

devianb said:


>


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dan92SLC (May 27, 1999)

color matched mk2 teardrops on a champagne Nubira. Truly champagne taste on a beer budget. :laugh:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

hushypushy said:


> I don't know if there are any spacers...but the stock wheels are totally stock Outback/Baja/Forester fitment. You should buy those FR-S wheels you saw on CL for $700 with good rubber.They would look great on your new car.


 Get out of my head. 



VDub2625 said:


> That seems odd unless something wasn't factory, since the Mk3 5 lug brakes are the same as stock Mk4 brakes (11" on early VR Mk3 and 2.0 Mk4, 11.3" on late VR mk3, and 1.8T/VR Mk4). Maybe they were just designed to sit really close.


 Laaaate '98 build date, it was like gapping spark plugs.:laugh:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!*

So that would have been the 11.3s. Maybe they only used those wheels on the 11" 2.0s. Nbd, just curious. Haha. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

ITR on powdercoated black S2000 5spokes:


----------



## vwlifer27 (Jun 15, 2005)

C4 A6 said:


> ITR on powdercoated black S2000 5spokes:


 Stock looks better.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!*

They're not generally my style of wheels, but they look perfectly in place, and functional. And it's cool that they're an improvement from a newer car in a classic. I like them. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scottmartin49 (Jun 3, 2008)

My diesel MK2 on BMW E21 alloys- 165sr13 tall and skinnies for hypermiling.


----------



## mkuiper (Apr 27, 2011)

im looking for mk4 jetta on vette salad cutters and also on GTA wheels. I one of those is what i'm after. Vette wheels in white on my navy blue jetta would look great i think.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

vwlifer27 said:


> Stock looks better.


 I prefer the stock ones as well (and the JDM 16"s over those) but these don't look half bad. If only they weren't painted black. That's the one thing I'd change.


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

C4 A6 said:


> I prefer the stock ones as well (and the JDM 16"s over those) but these don't look half bad. If only they weren't painted black. That's the one thing I'd change.


 I think they look horrible. First thing i'd do with that car is swap those wheels.


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

SoCalDubber said:


>


Your ride? That looks hot! :thumbup:


----------



## 318989 (Mar 14, 2007)

C4 A6 said:


> ITR on powdercoated black S2000 5spokes:


Don't mean to argue with you, but those are definitely not S2000 wheels. The only S2k that came with 16's was the AP1. JDM BBS's were 6 spokes, rest of the world got a 5 spoke that is different to that.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

hushypushy said:


> R33 GTR on FR-S


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

nismo4life said:


> Don't mean to argue with you, but those are definitely not S2000 wheels. The only S2k that came with 16's was the AP1. JDM BBS's were 6 spokes, rest of the world got a 5 spoke that is different to that.


The wheels you posted also look way better :thumbup:


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

mkuiper said:


> im looking for mk4 jetta on vette salad cutters and also on GTA wheels. I one of those is what i'm after. Vette wheels in white on my navy blue jetta would look great i think.


Wow that's crazy. I don't think anyone has ever done that ever.


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

Not the prettiest thing ever (especially with the Montreal Canadiens sticker), but I spotted this rusty old 1st Gen Odyssey on my nightly walk through the neighbourhood with my wife this evening.

It's sitting on Hyundai rims of some sort... does anyone know the Hyundai model they're from? We couldn't figure it out.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

18thHole said:


> It's sitting on Hyundai rims of some sort... does anyone know the Hyundai model they're from? We couldn't figure it out.


Those wheels suit it.
Last gen V6 Tiburon.


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## turbors89 (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

CRacer21 said:


>


That's...odd.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

RennbahnPolizei said:


>


Just because you can fit 19's in there doesn't mean you should. Even if they're Porsche wheels like the originals were.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Son said:


> Just because you can fit 19's in there *doesn't mean you shouldn't*. Even if they're Porsche wheels like the originals were.


orly


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

R-Dubya said:


> orly


So you agree it looks bad?


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!*

Your first comment makes no sende.
And no, it doesn't look bad. Car just needs to be lower..


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

eiriksmil said:


> Your first comment makes no sende.


LOL, true, it doesn't. I didn't check what it said before hitting submit. 

BTW, there's a typo in your post, too.


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

Lexus IS-F on Ferrari wheels at the Woerthersee Tour 2013 by retromotoring, on Flickr


Lexus IS-F on Ferrari wheels at the Woerthersee Tour 2013 by retromotoring, on Flickr


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

Grey Audi A4 at the Woerthersee Tour 2013 by retromotoring, on Flickr


Black VW Golf Mk5 on Jaguar wheels at the Woerthersee Tour 2013 by retromotoring, on Flickr


Black Audi A4 on BMW wheels at the Woerthersee Tour 2013 by retromotoring, on Flickr


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

Black Audi TT on Dodge Nitro wheels at the Woerthersee Tour 2013 by retromotoring, on Flickr


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

Biff Beltsander said:


> Those wheels suit it.
> Last gen V6 Tiburon.


I agree, and thanks for solving the mystery.


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

Son said:


> Just because you can fit 19's in there doesn't mean you should. Even if they're Porsche wheels like the originals were.


IIRC, they also came in 18". Pretty rare though.


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

admiralbabar said:


> IIRC, they also came in 18". Pretty rare though.


Most Cayman's were fitted with these wheels.


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

*Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!*



Big Dac With Fries said:


>


I approve of this combo :thumbup:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

so yesterday i put on my new wheels, they are fat 5's in 5x112 from an a6 4.2

the stock offset is 56 and these are 35, so they do have a little poke but work perfect.

and IB4 LoWar iT


----------



## Five5poke (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

^ I do not mind this. Not at all.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Five5poke said:


>


Oh man, that is working. Yes.:beer:


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

*Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!*

Found this on google the other night...













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Five5poke said:


>





evosky said:


> ^ I do not mind this. Not at all.





patrikman said:


> Oh man, that is working. Yes.:beer:


I'm gonna agree. And quote the picture again because it just looks so proper.


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

This will be fun....

My passat TDI on 20" AMG


















My middle brothers passat on 19" Audi A8 wheels









My oldest brothers passat on 19" Audi S8 wheels










Wife's Routan on 19" dodge journey wheels










My old passat b5.5 on S class AMG









Jeep WK on Jeep Commander wheels


----------



## xnoitaNx (Nov 25, 2009)

I like Jeep wheels on Golfs...


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

Just stumbled upon this, had to add it to the pile


----------



## TheOrange (Jul 15, 2003)

RennbahnPolizei said:


>


Technically, the RS2 was a joint venture between Audi and Porsche...and in fact came with Porsche C2 Turbo (Cup 1) wheels....so I'd throw this out of the thread.


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

Still an Audi with Porsche wheels.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

RennbahnPolizei said:


> Still an Audi with Porsche wheels.


You could say it was an 'inspired example' from the factory.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

TheOrange said:


> Technically, the RS2 was a joint venture between Audi and Porsche...and in fact came with Porsche C2 Turbo (Cup 1) wheels....so I'd throw this out of the thread.


It didn't come with those particular wheels. it's the "wrong" car 

And, oh so pretty... I don't like the early RS cars (a bit too 90s loud for my tastes) but those wheels fit it nicely!!


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

i don't think this car was posted


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

It was but I don't mind. :heart:


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6095047-Show-me-Hot-2nd-Gen-Mazda3-2009-2013








Saleen Mustang wheels


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!*



slp950 said:


> RWD Cobra powered Focus with Mustang Cobra wheels:


Is there a thread or anything anywhere on this?

Sent from my HTC 3D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

What wheels are on the B5 Passat Variant? The car looks amazing!


----------



## DTMTrini (Jul 26, 2007)

1985Jetta said:


>


Now that I see that, there's this dude who works on the block I work at with a ~95 LS dropped on those same BMW wheels...looks so freaking good


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

KARMANN_20V said:


> What wheels are on the B5 Passat Variant? The car looks amazing!


They look so familair.. Aren't those Saab wheels?


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

Snaak. said:


> They look so familair.. Aren't those Saab wheels?


They look like Maserati Gran Coupe wheels.


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

konigwheels said:


> They look like Maserati Gran Coupe wheels.


Aah yes ofcourse :thumbup: I got them confused with the Saab 9-3 Turbo X wheels.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

KARMANN_20V said:


> What wheels are on the B5 Passat Variant? The car looks amazing!


Maserati Gran Turismo, about 5 years ago maybe? The caps almost look like HREs though.

f - 20x10.5
r - 20x12 

et37, 25mm spacers (not sure if that includes adapters)

A6 Allroad flares

That thing looks sinister.


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

BluMagic said:


> i don't think this car was posted


Gah. Must...resist...itsavolkswagen....


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Mosbius Designs said:


> Gah. Must...resist...itsavolkswagen....


Relief is nigh, he is putting it on air. 


More Alfa. Not sure if these are legit or just centercaps or not though.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

patrikman said:


> Relief is nigh, he is putting it on air.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

I don't think I ever posted my own cars here.

Orcas/Grand Prix wheels from Canadian and UK MkV Jettas. (And a very small amt of early US Jettas)










Cup IIs


----------



## kaz02a4 (Jun 2, 2011)

nemo1ner said:


>


This is hands down my favorite pic of C4s on any of the cars in this thread :thumbup:

Looks like I need to take some pictures or get creative with my own set of wheels...


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

patrikman said:


> It was but I don't mind. :heart:


damn, 

maybe this one is new


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

BluMagic said:


> damn,
> 
> maybe this one is new


Woahhhhh, more info on this?


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Ryukein said:


> Woahhhhh, more info on this?


http://www.stanceworks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44002

:thumbup:


edit,

just noticed they had another setup that fits this thread


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

How cute, it wants to be one of these when it grows up.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

patrikman said:


> How cute, it wants to be one of these when it grows up.


or like the one i posted back


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Chapel said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6095047-Show-me-Hot-2nd-Gen-Mazda3-2009-2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## pinkmeansdanger (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Pennywise said:


> or like the one i posted back


I seriously doubt this would be better on or off road than a Forester. The FWD and tallness, combined with a novelty awd setup doesn't sound fun to me at all.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

BluMagic said:


> i don't think this car was posted


Are those Maserati wheels? They look magnificent!

**edit** they are. :heart:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Chapel said:


> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7144/6509472503_5a6c11aa20_b.jpg[/ig]
> Saleen Mustang wheels[/QUOTE]
> 
> "Replica" with fake rivets, no less. :laugh:


----------



## DTMTrini (Jul 26, 2007)

I see cars with "wrong" OEM wheels _ALOT _especially lately. It's so common place here in NYC that I don't even bother to take a pic lol, but I will try to get some and flood this thread :thumbup:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

mikegilbert said:


> Are those Maserati wheels? They look magnificent!
> 
> **edit** they are. :heart:


Yup but they used the 19x10.5 all around.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

BluMagic said:


> http://www.stanceworks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44002
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> ...


That is _so_ cool :thumbup:



pinkmeansdanger said:


>


Loving this too

Here's one I saw months ago that I don't think I've posted:


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

TooFitToQuit said:


> "Replica" with fake rivets, no less. :laugh:


No rivets on Saleen Reps. What chu lookin at?


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

so many of these cars in here are "stanced" and i am surprised the amount of people not ragging on them. I go and post a stance VW and all I would see is hate.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

pinkmeansdanger said:


>


ok what car is that?
i almost assume a nissan of some sort...


----------



## 16VDubber228 (Oct 12, 2007)

Nissan Murano (in the US at least)


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

dunhamjr said:


> ok what car is that?
> i almost assume a nissan of some sort...


First-gen Nissan Murano


----------



## WinterWagon (Nov 7, 2012)

BluMagic said:


>


This is nice, not going to lie. :heart:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

03_uni-B said:


> so many of these cars in here are "stanced" and i am surprised the amount of people not ragging on them. I go and post a stance VW and all I would see is hate.


i think the normal complainers just ignore the thread now since its been going for a while.


how about an STI on R34s? works well i think


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

16VDubber228 said:


> Nissan Murano (in the US at least)


doh.
it looks a lot smaller then the Murano normally seems.

i like it.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Mk4 GTI wheels on Mk3 (VR6 4 door, woo!)










The car is also for sale, but let me buy his wheels 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6089352-95-Golf-4Door-VR6-Swap-Air-Candy-White....


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> The car is also for sale, but let me buy his wheels
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6089352-95-Golf-4Door-VR6-Swap-Air-Candy-White....


$7.5K for mk3?:screwy:


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

03_uni-B said:


> so many of these cars in here are "stanced" and i am surprised the amount of people not ragging on them. I go and post a stance VW and all I would see is hate.


i only like the ones that i like. whatever that means


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> $7.5K for mk3?:screwy:


Well, it does say "obo", and he has a lot of stuff into it... it's a very nice California shell too. Can't find any rust-free Mk3s in this area anymore


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

16VDubber228 said:


> Nissan Murano (in the US at least)


It's actually called the Murano (ムラーノ) in Japan, too.

This was from the same post:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## DTMTrini (Jul 26, 2007)

Actually took the effort to take a pic today. Sorry it's a little blurry, using my camera phone (didn't feel like taking my dslr out)


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

DTMTrini said:


> Actually took the effort to take a pic today. Sorry it's a little blurry, using my camera phone (didn't feel like taking my dslr out)


RL1 looks pretty slick on those wheels


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Thirdgen Camaro RS/Z28 wheels.


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Cobra Wheels


----------



## jackboots (Feb 3, 2005)

devianb said:


> cobra wheels


hypergiggity


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

sorry if repost...


----------



## MK6GTI (Aug 1, 2009)

Some 20" OEM Audi A7 wheels on my GTI.


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

15x7 Firebird wheels.


----------



## jackboots (Feb 3, 2005)

devianb said:


> 15x7 Firebird wheels.


Doing it so right.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

also "wrong" motor  not really


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ absolutely loving that


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm not sure if it is real or photoshop, but I like the Firebird wheels.


----------



## Slowkums (Dec 12, 2003)

devianb said:


>


What car are these off of?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

jackboots said:


> Doing it so right.


Agreed, but this...



BluMagic said:


> also "wrong" motor  not really


is epic. I've used to lust after those when they were introduced because I was still big into Cutlass Supremes, but never did I imagine them in white like that. :heart:








devianb said:


> I'm not sure if it is real or photoshop, but I like the Firebird wheels.


 
It's entirely possible that is not a 'shop. The Fiero was also 5x100mm as was the Grand Am. Trans am was 5x121mm so BMW to VW adapters would do the trick too.


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

Slowkums said:


> What car are these off of?


Theyre replicas of saleen wheels that were available on the fox body saleen cars. Theyre great looking and cheap!


----------



## ThatGuyRyan (Oct 21, 2006)

*FV-QR*










Escalade wheels on a Dodge Ram 50


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Jaguar XKR wheels is an odd choice for Camaro. Only pic I stumbled across of this.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

The amount of classic Jag's with Chevy engines out there makes me lullz when I see this. ^


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Might have posted already, not sure. Birth control's old Chevy Beretta GTZ wheels. I never really noticed how good they look. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4951070-FS-FT-Chevy-Beretta-GTZ-16x7-w-tires


----------



## TheOrange (Jul 15, 2003)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

pinkmeansdanger said:


>


 Love this, are those R35 GTR wheels?


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Preppy said:


> Love this, are those R35 GTR wheels?


 Yep :thumbup:


----------



## JKHF (Mar 3, 2008)

devianb said:


> Cobra Wheels


 I see your FC and raise you:


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

^ I am surprised they got that to work. 
Porsche 928 wheels. I never noticed the 16x7s were not concave like the 16x8s.


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

Bullitt Mustang on a '78 Colony Park. Required adapters to go from 5" to 4.5" bolt pattern. Car is so big, it makes 17's look like 14's. 










-GP


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Green Panzer said:


> Bullitt Mustang on a '78 Colony Park. Required adapters to go from 5" to 4.5" bolt pattern. Car is so big, it makes 17's look like 14's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Needs some 70 series RWL tires. Then it would be :thumbup:


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

6,5x16 OEM S14 wheels with 225/50/16's


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

JKHF said:


> I see your FC and raise you:


To be fair though, I doubt either of those cars are actually on OEM wheels. They're most likely reps


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

JKHF said:


> I see your FC and raise you:


Unless you are racing that car on the track there is no reason for you to have that spoiler.


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Unless you are racing that car on the track there is no reason for you to have that spoiler.












Cause you know, people arnt allowed to have what they like for aesthetic reasons. God forbid they like the design. 

At the end of the day, if he isn't racing, he doesn't need suspension or wheels with fat tires either. get over it.

And lets not forget, unless he's a pot head or smokes cigg's there is no reason for him to have window visors. And that front bumper and side skirts, what a waste.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Type R wing is HUGE for RSX


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

a2a4raddo said:


> Cause you know, people arnt allowed to have what they like for aesthetic reasons. God forbid they like the design.
> 
> At the end of the day, if he isn't racing, he doesn't need suspension or wheels with fat tires either. get over it.
> 
> And lets not forget, unless he's a pot head or smokes cigg's there is no reason for him to have window visors. And that front bumper and side skirts, what a waste.


I think you are the only one that is mad here. I've seen some Civic of that gen with exactly the same spoiler and they looked really odd. I don't mind other little details on that car.:thumbup:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Stop hatin' up in this thread. :facepalm:


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

patrikman said:


> Stop hatin' up in this thread. :facepalm:


:laugh:


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

a2a4raddo said:


> And lets not forget, unless he's a pot head or smokes cigg's there is no reason for him to have window visors.


I must have been doing it wrong then, I like being able to crack the window when it's raining without being pelted in the face and getting my interior soaked.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

R-Dubya said:


> I must have been *doing it wrong* then, *I like being able to crack the window when it's raining* without being pelted in the face and getting my interior soaked.


Doing it wrong  (I keed, I keed, but my friend does this too, there could be a blizzard outside but ne NEEDS to have a window open, usually most of the way, at least. I don't understand it, windows open on nice weather only! I have HVAC for everything else )


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Unless you are racing that car on the track there is no reason for you to have that spoiler.





FuelInMyVeins said:


> I think you are the only one that is mad here. I've seen some Civic of that gen with exactly the same spoiler and they looked really odd. I don't mind other little details on that car.:thumbup:


In your first post, you (I think, on purpose) don't explain yourself well, extolling your opinion that it's ugly as fact that it's useless. So no need to get upset becuase you weren't understood well when you didn't explain your desire bump a pic posted a while ago to express your opinion that you thought something was ugly for personal reasons that have nothing to do with this thread (since it is about wheels, after all).

In short, next time, hold it :thumbup:


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

VDub2625 said:


> Doing it wrong  (I keed, I keed, but my friend does this too, there could be a blizzard outside but ne NEEDS to have a window open, usually most of the way, at least. I don't understand it, windows open on nice weather only! I have HVAC for everything else )


Not everything works that well in a 30 year old car  Whenever it's raining I always think of how nice and convenient it would be to have a set, but until I feel like buying them I just leave my passenger window wide open instead


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

I really don't really understand the issue with the visors.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Rascal04 said:


>


Wow. Any more of this one?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

patrikman said:


> I really don't really understand the issue with the visors.


a2a4 mad a comment mocking FuelInMyVeins's comment, and someone else took issue with that mockery (which I don't think was a serious comment, just something to poke at), and then i commented on that. No issue, just one idea being blown way out of proportion when it meant nothing in the first place!


----------



## My Big (Dec 26, 2010)

Slipstream said:


> Phaeton Challenges on an '07 Rabbit... Wheels from the most expensive VW on the least expensive VW.


those look kinda like EM1 wheels


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

VDub2625 said:


> a2a4 mad a comment mocking FuelInMyVeins's comment, and someone else took issue with that mockery (which I don't think was a serious comment, just something to poke at), and then i commented on that. No issue, just one idea being blown way out of proportion when it meant nothing in the first place!


I am old and I like my visors damnit. And...I don't smoke cigrettes. 

1967 Impala SS on 1986-88 Monte Carlo SS 15x7


----------



## 1FASTDAD (Jun 7, 2005)

White RX8 wheels. Thinking of switching to more aggressive 350 Z wheels


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Scion TC wheels.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

devianb said:


> Scion TC wheels.


That looks great! I've been seriously considering picking up a set or two of these wheels, been seeing them on CL for super cheap lately.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Suspension is in the mail. 

Audi TT-RS wheels on a B6 Passat Wagon.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Aonarch said:


> Suspension is in the mail.
> 
> Audi TT-RS wheels on a B6 Passat Wagon.


I dig it. Mind those panels gaps though.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Aonarch said:


> Suspension is in the mail.
> 
> Audi TT-RS wheels on a B6 Passat Wagon.


It would sit lower if you put a few hundred gallons of water in the floorpans. That may be cheaper than suspension.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

patrickvr6 said:


> It would sit lower if you put a few hundred gallons of water in the floorpans. That may be cheaper than suspension.


Yeah that was what I was running. I started having some issues though.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Aonarch said:


> Yeah that was what I was running. I started having some issues though.


What? Did you score a retarded deal on a flood damage VR6 4mo wagon? I had a very difficult time choosing the 3.0R over one of those, such a beautiful machine.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

patrickvr6 said:


> It would sit lower if you put a few hundred gallons of water in the floorpans. That may be cheaper than suspension.












Better?


----------



## nix6speed (Jan 25, 2008)

Aonarch said:


> Better?


You have good taste, your GTO also looked great. Should have kept it and had the wagon as the family hauler!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

RocknRolla said:


> Wow. Any more of this one?


Alfa Romeo 156/147 GTA wheels.


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

Audi Q5 hybrid wheels.


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

My GTI on MK1 TT 6-spokes today.


GTI_082413_2_2 by TheJoshTan, on Flickr


My GTI in 2007 with RS6 reps


My brother *CrayonBox* in 2008 when I sold him my RS6 reps.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

^ this is not the show me OEM reps thread. opcorn:



Rascal04 said:


> Audi Q5 hybrid wheels.


That looks incredibly good. :thumbup:

2nd gen Outback LL Bean H6 on Baja (non turbo) wheels.










Lane Taylor (Packers rookie) '72 Chevelle on S10 wheels. He seems like a good down to earth guy, likes to turn wrenches. :thumbup:


----------



## nix6speed (Jan 25, 2008)

patrikman said:


> ^ this is not the show me OEM reps thread. opcorn:


If he wouldn't have mentioned they were reps, would you have known the difference?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

nix6speed said:


> If he wouldn't have mentioned they were reps, would you have known the difference?


Considering I've only seen 100s of mkIVs on those wheels and they were all reps, yes. There was no mention of adapters so..... .opcorn:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

15degreeGTI said:


> The "look" of OEM wheels on a different car is what this thread is about. It is a picture thread after all. So whether or not the wheel is OEM is irrelevant. Sorry, your troll attempt has failed.


Jesus Christ no. Troll? :laugh::laugh:

I've made plenty of worthwhile contributions to this thread, and I am merely trying to keep it legit. Take your "tight reps yo" pics back to the emmmkay forums bro.

What part of _Inspired *examples of OEM wheels* on the *"wrong" car*_ don't you understand? That is a pretty simple goal defined, wheels that came on another car from the factory on such and such a car.

OEM wheels are OEM wheels, reps are not OEM wheels. **** is not difficult people. :facepalm:


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

This is a picture thread though.. Correct? No, they're not OEM. But they are exactly the same as OEM wheels. From an aesthetic standpoint, my pictures achieve the same goal as everyone else's posts.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

15degreeGTI said:


> This is a picture thread though.. Correct? No, they're not OEM. But they are exactly the same as OEM wheels. From an aesthetic standpoint, my pictures achieve the same goal as everyone else's posts.


 
The point is not "hey look at me, I taste like chicken too" it is more like "hey I did know those two things could taste so good together."


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

Right. That being said, a stranger to this thread may see my picture and think "wow, RS6s look great on mk4 vws" or "wow, RS6s look terrible on mk4 vws"

It's completely relevant.


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm 300% sure my post bothers nobody else in this thread. Be a little more open minded.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!*



patrikman said:


> The point is not "hey look at me, I taste like chicken too" it is more like "hey I did know those two things could taste so good together."


I think you meant to say "not", but what's the difference anyway? They look and achieve the same goal. As long as they are the oem design and fit right they are ok for me. I don't consider something like fifteen52's teardrop wheels, or even snowflakes, "oem reps", but those rs6 wheels are and they fit fine in this thread. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

RocknRolla said:


> Wow. Any more of this one?


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Apparently Mercedes wheels are popular on VW vans. I don't think the Penta wheels count, but I like them.


----------



## davedave (Feb 20, 2001)

1FASTDAD said:


> White RX8 wheels. Thinking of switching to more aggressive 350 Z wheels



looks great as is :beer:


----------



## 318989 (Mar 14, 2007)

JKHF said:


> I see your FC and raise you:


Ugh, FA5-R conversion in that awesome brown. Winning.


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

-GP


----------



## Mack' (Oct 15, 2010)

golf -> kia soul








subaru -> porsche


----------



## maskedSONY (Nov 7, 2000)

That second photo in the post above - that was taken in Astoria, under the RFK bridge right?


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

Mack' said:


>


That flows so well. IMO, it's difficult to have an OEM set of wheels from one make match well with a different make.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Looks broken, not what I would call "flow." The worst part is that go has likely been compromised in the name of show. Is it bagged or static?


----------



## jackboots (Feb 3, 2005)

stretch and poke needs to die.


----------



## slevin011 (Apr 2, 2011)

patrikman said:


> Take your "tight reps yo" pics back to the emmmkay forums bro.





patrikman said:


> Looks broken, not what I would call "flow." The worst part is that go has likely been compromised in the name of show.





patrikman said:


> Stop hatin' up in this thread. :facepalm:


:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm: :thumbdown:


----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

2008 Rabbit on Audi A6 executive or AllRoad optional wheels(AFAIK)
18x8" Known as Y-Spokes
The Girlfriends car btw.

:beer:
G


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

My Big said:


> those look kinda like EM1 wheels


That's ultimately why I sold them. Between the style of the wheels and the black textured rub strips, the car looked too much like a Civic.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

sorry, i'm sure these are reps but I haven't seen a better looking probe... that said most are full of cig butts and beat to death


----------



## pinkmeansdanger (Feb 22, 2013)

here's one i spotted while at LS Fest. GTO with BMW Style 5's


----------



## jackboots (Feb 3, 2005)

BluMagic said:


> sorry, i'm sure these are reps but I haven't seen a better looking probe... that said most are full of cig butts and beat to death


----------



## ThatGTI (Oct 1, 2012)

D_B_Jetta said:


> 2008 Rabbit on Audi A6 executive or AllRoad optional wheels(AFAIK)
> 18x8" Known as Y-Spokes
> The Girlfriends car btw.
> 
> ...


Looks good! :thumbup:


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

These are just a little too big, but an interesting look nonetheless. G37 wheels on an S14.


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

Not G37, rather 370Z.

It would look better if he raised it up a bit.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

konigwheels said:


> Not G37, rather 370Z.
> 
> It would look better if he raised it up a bit.


WTF, I'm an idiot. This is worse than when I called a Crown a Corona (at least not many people know the difference between those). I literally copied and pasted the pics from another tab, and couldn't even copy the name of the car :banghead:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

hushypushy said:


>


For God sake raise the rear a little bit. I hate when rear is lower than the front.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> For God sake raise the rear a little bit. I hate when rear is lower than the front.


The rocker looks relatively level. Cars generally have a larger front wheel opening than the rear, sicne those wheels turn and need more clearance. It's not usually noticeable until a car is low, when the wheel wells are in close proximity to the wheels.


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

BMW Style 32.


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

Pardon my ignorance, but is there a searchable site that lets you know what OEM wheels will work on your car based on the bolt pattern, offset and bore?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

subgraphic said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but is there a searchable site that lets you know what OEM wheels will work on your car based on the bolt pattern, offset and bore?


There are bolt pattern and center bore databases out there (I'm sure you know how google works), but offset changes wheel to wheel so those aren't really out there. You can get an idea of the average or normal offset for a car, but that changes based on wheel width and diameter, so it's highly variable. 

Bolt pattern and centerbore are fixed, car to car, usually.


----------



## sportwgn (May 5, 2012)

That Datsun... :heart:


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!*



FuelInMyVeins said:


> For God sake raise the rear a little bit. I hate when rear is lower than the front.


Reverse rake is not the same as sitting level.


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/175782-svm-release-project-qashqai-r.html


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Well not an inspiring example, but I found it interesting to see Mustang wheels on an Fbody. Don't see it that often due to trying to find adapters going from 5x120.65 down to 5x114.3.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

devianb said:


> Well not an inspiring example, but I found it interesting to see Mustang wheels on an Fbody. Don't see it that often due to trying to find adapters going from 5x120.65 down to 5x114.3.


Enough to make a ******* spill his beer and drop his sister.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

My sportwagen with A6 4.2 wheels

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8672255547/" title="DEPOT2 by timbo05, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8529/8672255547_95c89fb02d_c.jpg" width="798" height="800" alt="DEPOT2"></a>


----------



## white-rabbit (Dec 9, 2006)

My old 79 GTI, no longer belongs to me 
Corrado steelies, widened 1" and powdercoated white, 
Nexxen 195/45-15's


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

really like this, probably on the too low side for most of TCL.


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

Bump..!









Accord on RX8 wheels... would look quite good with a mind drop methinks.


----------



## shepherdgti (Jan 5, 2011)

played out AMG wheels on a broken suspension


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

hmm.. mhhm. From my man in Japan:


----------



## Hittman (Dec 7, 2011)

timmiller05 said:


> My sportwagen with A6 4.2 wheels
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8672255547/" title="DEPOT2 by timbo05, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8529/8672255547_95c89fb02d_c.jpg" width="798" height="800" alt="DEPOT2"></a>



yes


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

RennbahnPolizei said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/175782-svm-release-project-qashqai-r.html


Very cool threadopcorn:


----------



## mk4321 (Nov 14, 2010)

Crappy old pic, but still have these sitting in the garage waiting on a refinish. 18" Audi Super Sevens


----------



## mk4321 (Nov 14, 2010)

A little newer crappy pic sitting a little lower on 18" Aristo's


----------



## StopSweatinMe (Nov 6, 2009)

Best looking mkiv Jetta I've seen and I rarely like tinted headlights. It just needs the right set of dark wheels. Ace Convex come to mind.... Hmmm


----------



## mk4321 (Nov 14, 2010)

StopSweatinMe said:


> Best looking mkiv Jetta I've seen and I rarely like tinted headlights. It just needs the right set of dark wheels. Ace Convex come to mind.... Hmmm



Thank you! Headlights are not tinted they are retrofitted projectors with black housings. Considering powdercoating the Aristo's a dark color but for now off to Google, Ace Convex wheels.


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

Pretty common but I have them on my e36 m3, (E46 M3 CSL wheels)

I think they are the best looking OEM BMW wheel ever.


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Bsaint said:


> Pretty common but I have them on my e36 m3, (E46 M3 CSL wheels)
> 
> I think they are the best looking OEM BMW wheel ever.


Either these are two sets of front wheels or knock offs.


----------



## dubidoobs (Jan 7, 2003)

*Does this count?*

Optional for a Passat - 19" Sagitta, on my 2013 Jetta SportWagen TDi. 

I think these wheels should also have been an option for the JSW:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

more reps sorry, i'm disappointed these are not fitting over my brakes


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

Son said:


> Either these are two sets of front wheels or knock offs.


Probably reps. They don't even look like 19s, look like 18s.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

BluMagic said:


> more reps sorry, i'm disappointed these are not fitting over my brakes


Those look good. Mostly because they aren't black. 17's won't clear the front brakes? Or do you need spacers?


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Those look good. Mostly because they aren't black. 17's won't clear the front brakes? Or do you need spacers?


I was told that they clear, but these don't because they are 10.5" wide. they hit the tie rod end before I can even see if it will bolt on over the brakes. Math wise it should by a mm or two, but rather than mess around with the tie rod end i think i'm just going to get the standard 9" wide that are meant for the front and space it out past the tie rod. 

i've been trying to find another trade too since you and everyone else I asked talked me down from those 5zigens :laugh:


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

2nd gen Trans Am 15x8 Snowflakes. More here http://carbonstudiosllc.com/index.php/fixed-and-welded-e36/


----------



## jackboots (Feb 3, 2005)

devianb said:


>


----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

BluMagic said:


> sorry, i'm sure these are reps but I haven't seen a better looking probe... that said most are full of cig butts and beat to death


Love that!! 
Here's my old Probe. Much less cool than the black one. Mazda6 17" wheels.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

devianb said:


> 2nd gen Trans Am 15x8 Snowflakes. More here http://carbonstudiosllc.com/index.php/fixed-and-welded-e36/


Looks nice but I'd rather see them where they came from


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

1985Jetta said:


> Looks nice but I'd rather see them where they came from


Well then you're clearly in the wrong thread.


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

Does anyone have pictures of a SAAB 900 on Alfa Romeo Spider wheels? Apparently the spider is one of the few cars that shares a bolt pattern with the 900, and the late 80s/early 90s Spiders had some 15" alloys that look suspiciously like my hubcaps...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

BattleRabbit said:


> Apparently the spider is one of the few cars that shares a bolt pattern with the 900


4x108, which is also used on a whole lot of 4-lug Fords, and also Audi 4000, 80 and 90, and a few 5000s as well. Oh, Citroën and Peugeot also use 4x108, but that is simply theoretical from an american point of view.


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

BattleRabbit said:


> Does anyone have pictures of a SAAB 900 on Alfa Romeo Spider wheels? Apparently the spider is one of the few cars that shares a bolt pattern with the 900, and the late 80s/early 90s Spiders had some 15" alloys that look suspiciously like my hubcaps...


Here's a list of cars with same PCD and center bore of the Saab 900
http://www.wheelfitment.eu/car/Saab/900 (1988 - 1993)/

And here's a very cool site (looks like it's made in '95) with a lot of info about 900 wheels
http://jpowell.tripod.com/saab-wheels/index.html

Unfortunatly, neither websites suggest that the Alfa Romeo wheels would fit. They both seem to have 4x108 pattern but the Saab's center bore is 65,1 and the Spider has 70,3
However, the later '94 and onwards 900 shares the same PCD and center bore with the 2006 Alfa Romeo Spider.

The Spider wheels you are referring too are in fact also hubcaps.










Hope it helps!


----------



## slomofo. (Jul 19, 2003)

WAIT!! The old subie was 6 lug????? I thought it had some oddball 4 lug pattern. 



1985Jetta said:


>


----------



## 1990MoneyPit (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

That Mazda looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

PerL said:


> 4x108, which is also used on a whole lot of 4-lug Fords, and also Audi 4000, 80 and 90, and a few 5000s as well. Oh, Citroën and Peugeot also use 4x108, but that is simply theoretical from an american point of view.


Interesting. One of my friends has a set of 16" or 17" ATS Type 10s he's not using for his Audi 90. Maybe I'll snap them up for "the next 900."


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

slomofo. said:


> WAIT!! The old subie was 6 lug????? I thought it had some oddball 4 lug pattern.


They do, 4x140. It's somewhat common for people to redrill and fill 6x139 6 lug wheels to fit.

I just bought a Subaru loyale and it's a project I've had in my mind for years, so I've known for a while now what I was up against choosing wheels. Itll be 5 lug swapped eventually, but I'm honestly considering drilling/filling a set of steel wheels in the meantime.


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

BattleRabbit said:


> Interesting. One of my friends has a set of 16" or 17" ATS Type 10s he's not using for his Audi 90. Maybe I'll snap them up for "the next 900."


The Audi 90 should have a 57,1 center bore, so they'd have to be bored out to fit over your 65,1.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

konigwheels said:


> They do, 4x140.


That bolt pattern is shared with only one car, the Peugeot 505. Here's a picture of a Subaru with Peugeot 505 wheels.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

devianb said:


> 2nd gen Trans Am 15x8 Snowflakes. More here http://carbonstudiosllc.com/index.php/fixed-and-welded-e36/


Dayum!


Sent from Titletown.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## JKHF (Mar 3, 2008)

BluMagic said:


> Lexus IS


<---- Huge sucker for R33 wheels :thumbup:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Late C4 ZR-1 style wheels on a 4th gen El Camino. 










Sent from Titletown.


----------



## mikebuffer (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

mikebuffer said:


>


So many of these = so bad....


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!*



xtravbx said:


> So many of these = want so bad....


FTFY


----------



## AnchorsAweigh (Mar 22, 2013)

IMG_20131102_170316. by justinloweasfuuu, on Flickr


IMG_20130830_180602. by justinloweasfuuu, on Flickr


IMAG0686_BURST002 by justinloweasfuuu, on Flickr

OVERPLAY ALL THE WHEELS!!!!


----------



## Uber E (Feb 9, 2003)

Looks like Slipstream beat me to it. Phaeton Challenge on my '07 Rabbit.


----------



## makasay (Apr 19, 2013)

1990MoneyPit said:


>


That looks awesome


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Maserati Biturbo wheels on my Scirocco.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

Uber E said:


> Looks like Slipstream beat me to it. Phaeton Challenge on my '07 Rabbit.


:thumbup:


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)

Some shots of my old GTI on Euro CC wheels, and also Audi S5 wheels eace::heart:

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7982372136/" title="untitled by Matthew Leahey, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8031/7982372136_f437e35929_c.jpg" width="607" height="800" alt="untitled"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7980943946/" title="untitled-12 by Matthew Leahey, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8295/7980943946_37416d140f_c.jpg" width="800" height="555" alt="untitled-12"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7980942119/" title="untitled-4 by Matthew Leahey, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8309/7980942119_9631a9a360_c.jpg" width="800" height="535" alt="untitled-4"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8741626656/" title="Back Road by Matthew Leahey, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7286/8741626656_4f9eb71703_c.jpg" width="800" height="417" alt="Back Road"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8260278210/" title="IMG_1517 by Matthew Leahey, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8224/8260278210_f2a370bfc3_c.jpg" width="800" height="800" alt="IMG_1517"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8101811670/" title="Untitled by Matthew Leahey, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8050/8101811670_3879cc167f_c.jpg" width="800" height="507" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## vwtool (Jul 21, 2003)

Seitan said:


> <IMG SRC="http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y285/gktuning/DSCN1731.jpg" BORDER="0"><p>stock suv wheels can look so good on the right car (Volvo XC90 Atlantis wheels)


I agree. I always liked Porsche Cayenne 17" 10-spokes, but thought they looked lost on that car. I liked them on my V70. As a bonus, they're dirt cheap and indestructible. They make perfect winter wheels.














icerockt said:


> 850 Turbo with 18" Pegasus from S60R/V70R<br><IMG SRC="http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c231/icerockt/stance.jpg" BORDER="0"><br><IMG SRC="http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c231/icerockt/2959443325_dc1400ce24_o.jpg" BORDER="0"><br>


Sorry, but Pegs on ANY Volvo is not an "inspired" choice. :laugh:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Vuck Folkswagen said:


> Some shots of my old GTI on Euro CC wheels, and also Audi S5 wheels eace::heart:


Those wheels made it into production???? :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

Rascal04 said:


>


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

vwtool said:


> Sorry, but Pegs on ANY Volvo is not an "inspired" choice. :laugh:












Pegs look awesome on SAABs too!


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

vwtool said:


> Sorry, but Pegs on ANY Volvo is not an "inspired" choice. :laugh:












Pegs look awesome on SAABs too!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Avenger wheels? 








Bitchin Camaro.










Sent from Titletown.


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

As far as older Volvos go, S80 Canopus' (Canopi?) look sort of cool on the 7/940 and 850:


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

Cobra wheels on a CV


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

BattleRabbit said:


> Pegs look awesome on SAABs too!


Such a clean design, I challenge anyone to show a car they DON'T look good on!

There is a guy who runs them on a Jag XJ for winter wheels, I'll try and grab a pic.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

MK1 Audi TT Speedlines.....


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

To add to the 4x108 debate at the top of the page, IIRC the 4x108 pattern was quattro only. FWD 4000s (maybe 80s and 90s, and 5000s, not sure??), had 4x100, IIRC. I could be wrong but that is what I remember when seeing hundreds of ROnal R8 style wheels for sale from Audis in the Mk2 forum. Most of them didn't fit, but some did.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Whoring more, because I can.


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

^^^^

Those Maser wheels looks great :thumbup:


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Previous generation SRT8 Grand Cherokee wheels on my 2011


----------



## Zekkal (Feb 13, 2012)

2013 Gen Coupe on GTR Wheels


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

VDub2625 said:


> To add to the 4x108 debate at the top of the page, IIRC the 4x108 pattern was quattro only. FWD 4000s (maybe 80s and 90s, and 5000s, not sure??), had 4x100, IIRC. I could be wrong but that is what I remember when seeing hundreds of ROnal R8 style wheels for sale from Audis in the Mk2 forum. Most of them didn't fit, but some did.


I def remember in HS being real disappointed when I bought my buddies GTI wheels only to be very disappointed when I went to install them on my Audi 90 (not quattro)....so I feel as if they were 4x108....


----------



## Ermegerd (Aug 5, 2013)

Coincidentally this thread came up so I'll share; I'm gonna rock these on my UrQ




<a href="http://s1221.photobucket.com/user/stupidbomboclot/media/Pic_0903_004.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd468/stupidbomboclot/Pic_0903_004.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo Pic_0903_004.jpg"/></a>


----------



## mk2_dub (Apr 16, 2005)

My old G35x on OEM 350Z 18s.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

Civic with BMW E30 wheels.


----------



## Ermegerd (Aug 5, 2013)

A customers car with bmw wheels...



<a href="http://s1221.photobucket.com/user/stupidbomboclot/media/Pic_1101_005.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd468/stupidbomboclot/Pic_1101_005.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo Pic_1101_005.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1221.photobucket.com/user/stupidbomboclot/media/Pic_1101_004.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd468/stupidbomboclot/Pic_1101_004.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo Pic_1101_004.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

*Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!*



Wimbledon said:


> Civic with BMW E30 wheels.


I see this around somewhat often. I get a more "desperate for rimz with no money" feeling than "inspired" on this one.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## RangerSteve (Nov 30, 2013)

This thread is right up my alleyway. I have a 96 Ranger with 94 Mustang wheels.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## mikebuffer (Nov 9, 2011)

^ :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Zekkal (Feb 13, 2012)

Mine, Audi Nuvolari wheels


----------



## jonpwn (Aug 13, 2010)

A guy I know has 300zx wheels on his FC, looks pretty good IMO


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

1985Jetta said:


>


like.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

And some others:


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Audi A7's reps on my 2011 CC

Audi Q7's on my CC as well


----------



## Ermegerd (Aug 5, 2013)

^ first one :thumbup:


----------



## czapa10 (Mar 8, 2007)

EAD0001 said:


> Jetta Minivan by wolf18t, on Flickr


That looks Nice


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

my car can join the thread again! sorry for the reps !


----------



## TxJet98 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!*



Biff Beltsander said:


> I see this around somewhat often. I get a more "desperate for rimz with no money" feeling than "inspired" on this one.


Valid. Doesn't mean that they don't look good though. I specifically bought these for my car:










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

From Mini.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

not sure how inspired... more "huh... I guess 2000ish Astro wheels bolt up to that 73 Galaxie."


----------



## noaheden (Dec 21, 2013)

rascal04 said:


>


so. Freaking. Good.


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

My RSX with Civic Si wheels...


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Mustang Wheels.


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

I love style 5s.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

devianb said:


> Mustang Wheels.


This looks gooooooood :thumbup: I always wanted to run these with 4x108/4x100 adapters if I ever own another 4 lug VW.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

I want to see some Volvo wheels on a Thunderbird. Like Pegasus on an SC, that would be yummy.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

changed my cobra reps to black, just suits the car better


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

BluMagic said:


> changed my cobra reps to black, just suits the car better




I agree.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BluMagic said:


> changed my cobra reps to black, just suits the car better


Nice, I like this better.


Here is an actual Thundercougarfalconbird. Or a Cougar with a TBird front clip and LS wheels.










A riced out 'bird with late model wheels. :thumbdown:










wooden brick on Starquest wheels? 










6er on E46? wheels...not sure what style, look similar to the CSL wheels.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

14' Autobiography RR wheels on a 12' RR Autobiography.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

19" BMW X5 wheels on a G8 GT. I may actually get a set for daily use.


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

kevin splits said:


> 19" BMW X5 wheels on a G8 GT. I may actually get a set for daily use.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

LindsayLowhan said:


> 14' Autobiography RR wheels on a 12' RR Autobiography.


Quite inspired, a 2 year update. :facepalm:


----------



## Skidmark (Sep 26, 2000)

Rears all around for that mad tyte stance yo.


----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jul 29, 2004)

Skidmark said:


> Rears all around for that mad tyte stance yo.


MOAR! Roadstars....mmmm....


----------



## Infiniti (Nov 10, 2000)

Snaak. said:


>


Wow. I love this (and that front mod i sick)


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Infiniti said:


> Wow. I love this (and that front mod i sick)


I didn't see anything. Link is broken for me.


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

kevin splits said:


> I didn't see anything. Link is broken for me.


It's a gif of Seinfeld, Kramer and Newman jaws dropping on the floor basically.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

R-Dubya said:


> This looks gooooooood :thumbup: I always wanted to run these with 4x108/4x100 adapters if I ever own another 4 lug VW.


That sad, sad Alfa looks disgusting. The 1980s called, they want to say they're sorry for ruining a 1970s icon.

How about some Lancia Stratos wheels on a Datus Fairlady Z instead?


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

freedomgli said:


> That sad, sad Alfa looks disgusting. The 1980s called, they want to say they're sorry for ruining a 1970s icon.


I just like how the wheels look on it, jeez :screwy:


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

My BRZ with Saabaru 9-2x Aero wheels.


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

kevin splits said:


> 19" BMW X5 wheels on a G8 GT. I may actually get a set for daily use.


Hey is this your car?


----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Quite inspired, a 2 year update. :facepalm:


If that rover is game than my 04 crv wheels on a 98 crv wheels surely are...


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

kevin splits said:


> 19" BMW X5 wheels on a G8 GT. I may actually get a set for daily use.





freedomgli said:


> That sad, sad Alfa looks disgusting. The 1980s called, they want to say they're sorry for ruining a 1970s icon.
> 
> How about some Lancia Stratos wheels on a Datus Fairlady Z instead?


Wow, these two are are so ****ing gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Korfu said:


> Hey is this your car?


No mines silver. That's the same car as the one I posted on the X5 wheels. :beer:


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

kevin splits said:


> No mines silver. That's the same car as the one I posted on the X5 wheels. :beer:


Re-reading your post it makes sense. I am looking to get feed back on the BC Coils from people who have had them for a while. I think im just going to buy them and hope for the best, after I do my DOD defeat and cam upgrade. Thinking 235/243 .620/.623 115 cam for the G8, should just about max out the stall.


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

Korfu said:


> Hey is this your car?


Can anyone dumb this down for me. Is that a completely different bumper or did they just pull the grills? It looks fantastic.


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

boostmonster said:


> My BRZ with Saabaru 9-2x Aero wheels.


:thumbup: Best looking BRZ I've seen


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

Seitan said:


> Can anyone dumb this down for me. Is that a completely different bumper or did they just pull the grills? It looks fantastic.


Its a regulard GT bumper with the chrome front grill surrounds painted black. Also maybe the honeycomb mesh painted a darker black

Do you have a G8? Are you on CCG8CC?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Korfu said:


> Re-reading yo makes sense. I am looking to get feed back on the BC Coils from people who have had them for a while. I think im just going to buy them and hope for the best, after I do my DOD defeat and cam upgrade. Thinking 235/243 .620/.623 115 cam for the G8, should just about max out the stall.


I'm personally not a fan of BC I think they ride like crap, but if you're gonna slam it and don't want to wait or pay the price for air ride they're the best option. If you're just looking to lower it a bit I would get KW V1s, they'll run a few hundred $ more but we'll worth it for the performance.



Seitan said:


> Can anyone dumb this down for me. Is that a completely different bumper or did they just pull the grills? It looks fantastic.


Stock front bumper, chrome grille inserts are color matched to the body color iirc or just black


Korfu said:


> Its a regulard GT bumper with the chrome front grill surrounds painted black. Also maybe the honeycomb mesh painted a darker black
> 
> Do you have a G8? Are you on CCG8CC?


This. I myself am not on a G8 forum yet, I lurk G8 board, but i won't share my car because of what I'm about to do to it.


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

kevin splits said:


> I'm personally not a fan of BC I think they ride like crap, but if you're gonna slam it and don't want to wait or pay the price for air ride they're the best option. If you're just looking to lower it a bit I would get KW V1s, they'll run a few hundred $ more but we'll worth it for the performance.


I didnt realize that KW made G8 coils. I was debating between the BCs and just doing FE3 w/ H&R, Im honestly looking more into something that is going to perform great and go a little lower. I already have a car that looks great parked but doesnt handle well. This car I want to do a bit different I want more go and less show, go including the ability to turn because the G8 does handle pretty well for a big heavy turd.

The other car: I removed the 2.0 and put in a 12VRT.


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

Don't think this was posted before?

Mk3 on Supra wheels, borrowed from the MK3 picture thread


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

Korfu said:


> Its a regulard GT bumper with the chrome front grill surrounds painted black. Also maybe the honeycomb mesh painted a darker black
> 
> Do you have a G8? Are you on CCG8CC?


Thanks. Nope I do not have one yet, just daydreaming of the next car.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Korfu said:


> I didnt realize that KW made G8 coils. I was debating between the BCs and just doing FE3 w/ H&R, Im honestly looking more into something that is going to perform great and go a little lower. I already have a car that looks great parked but doesnt handle well. This car I want to do a bit different I want more go and less show, go including the ability to turn because the G8 does handle pretty well for a big heavy turd.
> 
> The other car: I removed the 2.0 and put in a 12VRT.


You would order KW for a Holden, they do make them they may even make the cheaper ST version for the G8 too.


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

Snaak. said:


> Don't think this was posted before?
> 
> Mk3 on Supra wheels, borrowed from the MK3 picture thread


Am I crazy or are those Audi center caps?


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)




----------



## Skidmark (Sep 26, 2000)

ClothSeats said:


> That thing looks like it gets rubbed more than an Asian massage parlor addict.


 Good one. The rears rub a bit but the fronts are good. Pulled them this week and changing it up.


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

Snaak. said:


> Don't think this was posted before?
> 
> Mk3 on Supra wheels, borrowed from the MK3 picture thread
> 
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7273/7626686494_d5d4b0df85_b.jpg


It's works really well:thumbup:


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

devianb said:


> Mustang Wheels.


Cheap :thumbdown:


----------



## OnTheHouse (Feb 2, 2014)

> This. I myself am not on a G8 forum yet, I lurk G8 board, but i won't share my car because of what I'm about to do to it.


Going full out stancetard eh? Don't forget the slanted stickers and energy drink. Purple or pink wheels and decals?


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

OnTheHouse said:


> Going full out stancetard eh? Don't forget the slanted stickers and energy drink. Purple or pink wheels and decals?



i dont care what your problem is, but keep it out of this thread.


----------



## OnTheHouse (Feb 2, 2014)

pizzadriver said:


> should be easy to guess<br> <IMG SRC="http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/4526/76228614full5vg.jpg" BORDER="0">


Acura Integra wheels?


----------



## weezintrumpeteer (Jul 29, 2004)

Skidmark said:


> Rears all around for that mad tyte stance yo.


Uggghh, that looks good. More photos? Please?


----------



## Infiniti (Nov 10, 2000)

Korfu said:


> The other car: I removed the 2.0 and put in a 12VRT.


What wheels are those?

This is gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

Not the best picture, but you get the idea. S4 Avus on A4 wagon, I think the earlier B7 S4 came with this type of wheel though:


----------



## nmjettakid (Dec 17, 2008)

I rather like the way these 4runner 5-star wheels look on my Taco.












Oh, and that Datsun with the Lancia Stratos wheels is photoshopped.


----------



## dromanbujak600 (Oct 26, 2005)

Civic with new Forester XT wheels. 










X5 with 745 wheels










Civic with wheels off newer Civic










Honda minivan with Chrysler Crossfire wheels










Corolla wagon with Integra wheels


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

Saw this one today, thought it looked pretty good...


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

'13 Outback with FR-S/BRZ wheels.


----------



## VeeDubMan54 (Oct 1, 2001)

some of mine...
JK on a TJ









Audi on VW


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

patrikman said:


> '13 Outback with FR-S/BRZ wheels.


Wow this is terrible.


----------



## In 4 Bagels Left Hungry (Apr 3, 2012)

NadaGTI said:


> Wow this is terrible.


Safe to say those wheels look horrible on pretty much anything


----------



## .:1of1500:. (Jun 18, 2003)

In 4 Bagels said:


> Safe to say those wheels look horrible on pretty much anything


Have to agree. Those wheels are awful.


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

In 4 Bagels said:


> Safe to say those wheels look horrible on pretty much anything





.:1of1500:. said:


> Have to agree. Those wheels are awful.


Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

*Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!*



NadaGTI said:


> Glad I'm not the only one.


x2


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

Passat TDI on Audi A4 wheels


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

heffe80 said:


> Passat TDI on Audi A4 wheels


I totally approve of that tho.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

NadaGTI said:


> Wow this is terrible.





In 4 Bagels said:


> Safe to say those wheels look horrible on pretty much anything





.:1of1500:. said:


> Have to agree. Those wheels are awful.





NadaGTI said:


> Glad I'm not the only one.





TheTynosaur said:


> x2


Yup:thumbup:


----------



## AnthonyLawson (Sep 9, 2011)

Beretta GTZ


Denvers


AMG's


----------



## SpoolMyGTI (Sep 10, 2013)

Ballin cavalier :laugh::laugh:

ONE of these wheels weighed about the same as 3 of the OEM wheels.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

OEM Q5 wheels. Picked up a set for my A3. Will post pics once they're mounted.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

NadaGTI said:


> Wow this is terrible.





In 4 Bagels said:


> Safe to say those wheels look horrible on pretty much anything





.:1of1500:. said:


> Have to agree. Those wheels are awful.





NadaGTI said:


> Glad I'm not the only one.





TheTynosaur said:


> x2





FuelInMyVeins said:


> Yup:thumbup:


Many people think I am a huge Subaru leghumper, which is not the case. I honestly haven't seen anything bolted to the newer Outback that looked aesthetically pleasing. Dare I say, wheel choices for the Toyobaru were a huge let down. And let's be real here folks, fantastic OEM alloy options can really steer people in a direction when on the fence about a purchase when it comes to a sport or compact. The options given were terrible. Really bad. I don't know if Scion has something on the TRD side but the OEM wheels are horrible. So horrible that since the twins have hit the lot, full sets with tires and less than 5k miles have hit classifieds for $5-6-700 a set. Oddly enough, they are full on Outback/Outback Sport/Forester/Impreza XV,Baja fitment at 5x100 & 48mm.


----------



## rsj0714 (Dec 3, 2006)

patrikman said:


> '13 Outback with FR-S/BRZ wheels.


I am glad they fit but damn those wheels look absolutely awful on everything.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

rsj0714 said:


> I am glad they fit but damn those wheels look absolutely awful on everything.


refresh your browser. :wave::laugh:


----------



## rsj0714 (Dec 3, 2006)

patrikman said:


> refresh your browser. :wave::laugh:


Nope still terrible.


----------



## mikebuffer (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## .andreas (Dec 12, 2010)

dromanbujak600 said:


> Honda minivan with Chrysler Crossfire wheels


Would smash.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

AnthonyLawson said:


> AMG's


Love the AMGs man! And yay for a kc guy! Im John the tinter btw haha tell Jimmy thanks for all the referrals!

My old A8 on RS4s


----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

*Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!*

Mine; Alfa Romeo by Ronal, model A1 in 14"; OEM wheel for the Alfetta.











Sent per bottle message.


----------



## volkstyle (May 11, 2010)

DG7Projects said:


> OEM Q5 wheels. Picked up a set for my A3. Will post pics once they're mounted.


Looks great :thumbup:


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!*



patrikman said:


> '13 outback with fr-s/brz wheels.


pimm.



heffe80 said:


> passat tdi on audi a4 wheels


jimp.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

finally got matching fronts so I can finally have the finish i really wanted!!!!!!


----------



## rsj0714 (Dec 3, 2006)

This actually looks really clean!:thumbup:^^


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

BluMagic said:


> finally got matching fronts so I can finally have the finish i really wanted!!!!!!


Love the wheels, love the blast pipes, love the whole car. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

Nice shots. Where were those shots taken Blue? .


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

rsj0714 said:


> This actually looks really clean!:thumbup:^^





mellbergVWfan said:


> Love the wheels, love the blast pipes, love the whole car. :thumbup: :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup: thanks guys 



CRacer21 said:


> Nice shots. Where were those shots taken Blue? .


In Snohomish, its just right down the street from my house. They have a new development going in and blocked off that road. lots of good spots here though, the trees get really colorful in spring.


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

patrikman said:


> Many people think I am a huge Subaru leghumper, which is not the case. I honestly haven't seen anything bolted to the newer Outback that looked aesthetically pleasing. Dare I say, wheel choices for the Toyobaru were a huge let down. And let's be real here folks, fantastic OEM alloy options can really steer people in a direction when on the fence about a purchase when it comes to a sport or compact. The options given were terrible. Really bad. I don't know if Scion has something on the TRD side but the OEM wheels are horrible. So horrible that since the twins have hit the lot, full sets with tires and less than 5k miles have hit classifieds for $5-6-700 a set. Oddly enough, they are full on Outback/Outback Sport/Forester/Impreza XV,Baja fitment at 5x100 & 48mm.


I want to put the XV Crosstrek wheels on a FR-S.


----------



## BeBop! (Jun 18, 2009)

My B6 Passat with B7 wheels. The old wheels were scuffed to hell so I got these from someone on here.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Slonie said:


> I want to put the XV Crosstrek wheels on a FR-S.


I am a big fan of the Hybrid wheels actually, those would look sweet.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

A guy on the Mazda forum I'm on put RX-8 wheels on his 2014 Mazda 3 GT. They fit it beautifully.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Alpha wheels.


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

That mini and those wheels is a combo made in heaven. Good lawd.


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

BMW style 49.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

devianb said:


> Alpha wheels.


Alfa. Sorry. :laugh:


----------



## butterface (Dec 16, 2002)

patrikman said:


> Alfa. Sorry. :laugh:


Alphalpha disagrees with your shenanigans.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Passat 3C wagon on Audi RS2 (Porsche Cup) wheels. Not sure if they are original or reps.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Me and my niece and nephew in my Cabrio on 01-02 GTI VR6 Montral IIs/BBS RA516. I suppose not that "inspired", but to get them on the Mk3.5 requires a full suspension swap (and I put 12.3" rotors/Audi 57mm calipers behind them just for fun). My goal was to get it all to look like it belongs there


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

DG7Projects said:


> OEM Q5 wheels. Picked up a set for my A3. Will post pics once they're mounted.


Not a huge fan of MKV's, but this looks awesome.

I :heart: this thread, btw.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

mellbergVWfan said:


>


What wheels are those? 

Love the car :thumbup:


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

hushypushy said:


> What wheels are those?
> 
> Love the car :thumbup:


Looks like they might be BiTurbo wheels.


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

simon_C said:


> :laugh:


Nothing like driving for 12 hours a day on expensive tires with no sidewalls.


----------



## starbai (Dec 7, 2008)

*Style 132's on an E90*










































*And my subsequent front M-Sport Conversion:
*


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

DG7Projects said:


> OEM Q5 wheels. Picked up a set for my A3. Will post pics once they're mounted.


Are those 5x130? If so, what are the widths and offsets? Thanks!


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

starbai said:


>


Very nice:thumbup: What are the tire specs?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!*










My Cabrio on 01-02 GTI VR6 wheels painted Toyota gray metallic off the newer Tacomas. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

Am I alone in thinking that if the car and the "wrong" wheels are from the same company then it shouldn't count?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!*



CRacer21 said:


> Am I alone in thinking that if the car and the "wrong" wheels are from the same company then it shouldn't count?


I had to swap the whole suspension, brakes, and axles to make it work, so suck it. 

More for ya:

























Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## bahasad (Mar 18, 2011)

starbai said:


> *And my subsequent front M-Sport Conversion:
> *


That looks great. What rims are those? Almost looks like 189s but 19s with thicker spokes.


----------



## dubjager (Dec 9, 2004)

^love the mix of MK3, MK4 and MK5 (headlights) :laugh:


----------



## ChiTownA34DR (Dec 6, 2002)

So, I was looking into upgrading the brakes on my beater and came across this...










Not wheels, but oh well!


----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)

CRacer21 said:


> Am I alone in thinking that if the car and the "wrong" wheels are from the same company then it shouldn't count?


You used to get in trouble for it in this tread. Now its most all we have have here. I would say same brand different bolt pattern should be ok, but the rest are less inspired.


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

thatdirtykid said:


> You used to get in trouble for it in this tread. Now its most all we have have here. I would say same brand different bolt pattern should be ok, but the rest are less inspired.


I agree. The one guy that freaks out at my comment was getting a pass from me.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

CRacer21 said:


> I agree. The one guy that freaks out at my comment was getting a pass from me.


It's called VW insecurity and comes fro owning one and having to defend it/them all of the time.


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

*Sv: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!*

Meh.. Building VWs are good fun but they suck lol.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!*



dubjager said:


> ^love the mix of MK3, MK4 and MK5 (headlights) :laugh:


Thanks  I'm hoping to increase those ratios in the future... Haha.



CRacer21 said:


> I agree. The one guy that freaks out at my comment was getting a pass from me.


I didn't freak out, I told you to suck it. So suck it. 

I get a pass, even though you said it right after I posted? Haha. Thanks.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

VDub2625 said:


> Thanks  I'm hoping to increase those ratios in the future... Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop being overly sensitive. It's stereotypically bad. 

Seriously, you're getting worse instead of mellowing as you get older. That's sad.


----------



## dromanbujak600 (Oct 26, 2005)

Corolla Wagon with 5-Speed MT and Honda Fit wheels.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!*



Accidental L8 apex said:


> Stop being overly sensitive. It's stereotypically bad.
> 
> Seriously, you're getting worse instead of mellowing as you get older. That's sad.


Whatever you say... Lol. I posted my car, a comment was posted right after that applies to my car, I told him to suck it. Doesn't sound mad to me. It's sad that you're so concerned with me, a stranger on the internet. 

I assume that "stereotype" comment is based on my orientation, which shows class...

I love my car and I love showing it off, and no one is going to change that 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)

Citroen Saxo VTR with Pug 205 Gti Speedline wheels


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

VDub2625 said:


> I love my car and I love showing it off, and no one is going to change that
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


Then don't get pissy when comments are made after said posting. That's kind of how this internet thing works. Thicker skin, get some. :thumbup:

And no I'm not concerned. I just notice your posts from time to time and you're getting pissier instead of mellowing as you get older and that a sad state. Enjoy the downward spiral, I guess. :wave:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Again, not pissy. Would you like to drag it out and ruin the thread more? Wanna be responsible for getting it locked for arguing over something so stupid? 

I learned to actually care a lot less than I used to. Back in the day, I would have gone off. Now, I just tell you to suck it  anything else is on you. Just because I post, does not mean it affects me deeply. I just care less about crafting a scathing response because it's not worth it. There's a reason I don't spend nearly as much time here as I used to. 

I come back just to read the threads I like (this included). I never look at the main forum anymore because it's all bickering and name calling and put downs. I don't care to read that. If it happens in one of the threads I like (especially directed at me), then I'm just going to say what I want. I don't care about respect or how people view me here anymore. It's not with it 

You can take it even further if you like.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

dromanbujak600 said:


> Corolla Wagon with 5-Speed MT and Honda Fit wheels.


:thumbup:


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

*Vs: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!*


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Saw blades on a CRZ. And whatever that is in the background on Porsche wheels?


----------



## mrbatavus (Nov 29, 2008)

Rascal04 said:


>


only thing i dislike about the wheels is the centercap, the wheel itself looks good on the car and looks like a more modern fat 5


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

rj_shiver said:


> Citroen Saxo VTR with Pug 205 Gti Speedline wheels


Oh damn, that's fly. :heart:


----------



## Mack' (Oct 15, 2010)

hushypushy said:


> Saw blades on a CRZ. And whatever that is in the background on Porsche wheels?
> 
> http://www.speedhunters.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/Players-Classic-Goodwood-2014-151.jpg


Opel Corsa B


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

patrikman said:


> I am a big fan of the Hybrid wheels actually, those would look sweet.


If I ever meet anybody with a spare set sitting around, I can try it... For science!


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

CRacer21 said:


> Am I alone in thinking that if the car and the "wrong" wheels are from the same company then it shouldn't count?


Maybe, but it still depends on inspired-ness. I'd say the spirit of the thread was to be cross-manufacturer, but I'd say it still counts if the wheel in question is inextricably linked to the car it's supposed to go on. I.e. my silly Crosstrek XV on FR-S/BRZ idea.



BluMagic said:


>


You'd see a lot more of this if it didn't require conversion spacers or hubs...



dromanbujak600 said:


> Corolla Wagon with 5-Speed MT and Honda Fit wheels.


That actually works surprisingly well, especially since the 2013 Fit came in practically the same color (I call it "1992 Blue", but I'm pretty convinced Honda just re-issued Tahitian Blue Pearl from the old CRX/Civic)


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!*










Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Shaved Rabbit bumper on GTI. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Been a fan of your car for a while. Looked good on those HRE reps. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dromanbujak600 (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## LPhiE (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!*



mellbergVWfan said:


> Shaved Rabbit bumper on GTI. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Been a fan of your car for a while. Looked good on those HRE reps. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks dude!

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

Now that's three winners in one post, PMdromanbujak600!


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Viper wheels.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Q5 Wheels


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

A couple from my recent car show visits; first a Ford Galaxy on Audi Avus wheels from the Bromley Pageant of Motoring.










Second some Aston Martin wheels on a MK6 GTI I spotted at the famous Eni gas station when I was at Worthersee this year.


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

*Sv: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!*



dromanbujak600 said:


>


Holy hell


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

devianb said:


> Viper wheels.


I'd like to see more of this one...my guess is there is more than just Viper wheels here...considering the engine placement and the crazy things people to to vans over the pond.

Also, that Fusion on Bentley wheels, nice!


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

CaleDeRoo said:


>


That is so right.


----------



## ThatGTI (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!*



CaleDeRoo said:


>


Are those DB7 wheels?


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

ThatGTI said:


> Are those DB7 wheels?


Yep, early DB7. That looks damn amazing.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!*



Ryukein said:


> Yep, early DB7. That looks damn amazing.


That's so good looking. I was already scouring CL for the right XJ. This just further exacerbates my passion / insanity.


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't know if this has been posted yet...


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

I saw this in traffic yesterday and thought "this has TCL written all over it."










That's a first gen *short wheelbase* Rav4 with S197 Mustang V6 wheels, and the spare is an SN95 Cobra wheel!


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

It's surprising how many cars have a shared bolt patter with the mustang. Makes for some funny looking cars.

Btw, that's a base new edge V6 wheel on the back. Cobra wheels all around would make it look like a micro machine. 

That might be awesome to see... off to google.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

konigwheels said:


> It's surprising how many cars have a shared bolt patter with the mustang. Makes for some funny looking cars.
> .


And it is also surprising how many OEM V6 Mustang wheels get sold cheap.
I guess the first mod for a V6 Mustang owner is some GT wheels.
.. and some GT badges... stickers.. bumpers.... lights...








Seems cheaper to just get a GT in the first place.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

admiralbabar said:


> I don't know if this has been posted yet...


I've seen Frisbees with Porsche wheels before, but I don't think I've seen this one! It looks fantastic.


----------



## mbp487 (May 14, 2012)

Saw this at Fastivus this year if the owner is on here, great looking car.

Edit: my phone sucks and wont post the pic, will post later


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

konigwheels said:


> It's surprising how many cars have a shared bolt patter with the mustang. Makes for some funny looking cars.
> 
> Btw, that's a base new edge V6 wheel on the back. Cobra wheels all around would make it look like a micro machine.
> 
> That might be awesome to see... off to google.


I thought long about getting a set of them for my Tacoma but couldn't find a style that I liked for sale locally back when I needed new tires. This one's the same color and body style as mine, tell me that's not badass:


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Soon.....


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

The XJDB7 owns this thread. :heart:


----------



## vwfreek (Dec 28, 1999)

My faux Fuchs.


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

Are those cavalier Z24 wheels? Maybe olds achieva?


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

00-02 Z24 wheels.


----------



## vwfreek (Dec 28, 1999)

pontiac said:


> 00-02 Z24 wheels.


You are correct. :thumbup: 

I still need to track down some center caps without the Chevy emblem on them.


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

From the first post, with a fixed URL 










:wave:


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

Slonie said:


> From the first post, with a fixed URL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And then... Almost 9 years later, I drive down a side street I've never been on, in a different city, and look what's parked on the street...










Also, a lot has changed in camera phone technology in the last 9 years...


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

vwfreek said:


> My faux Fuchs.


That looks fantastic! 

I've got some Beretta GTZ wheels lined up, the ninja star ones. Probably bolt them on the Baja but I'll need new bolts possibly.


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

E9X M3 wheels on my X1


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

I dig it :beer:


----------



## Short Bus (Oct 9, 2009)

Booster said:


> E9X M3 wheels on my X1
> 
> http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p70/Booster823/imagejpg2_zps46bc1846.jpg[/IMG]
> http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p70/Booster823/imagejpg4_zps1eaec3ec.jpg[/IMG]


You've made a vehicle that I do not find attractive in any way look good. :thumbup:


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanks... It still has plenty of bad angles... :laugh:

I ask myself everyday "why the hell did you get that?"


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

Booster said:


> E9X M3 wheels on my X1


I don't like the X1, and I HATE those wheels on the M3... But I guess sometimes bringing two ugly things together can have an unexpected result. That looks quite good.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

jrmcm said:


> I don't like the X1, and I HATE those wheels on the M3... But I guess sometimes bringing two ugly things together can have an unexpected result. That looks quite good.


That side profile shot reminds of the previous gen WRX/STi with certain wheels. Didn't really care for it at all but with the right wheels it just clicked.


----------



## ThatGTI (Oct 1, 2012)

Booster said:


> Thanks... It still has plenty of bad angles... :laugh:
> 
> I ask myself everyday "why the hell did you get that?"


The only part I don't like about it is the fog light placement. It looks like it was randomly stuck on at the last moment.


----------



## Benkennedy11 (Aug 23, 2007)

patrikman said:


> That side profile shot reminds of the previous gen WRX/STi with certain wheels. Didn't really care for it at all but with the right wheels it just clicked.


How about an Impreza with Legacy GT wheels?


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

Benkennedy11 said:


> How about an Impreza with Legacy GT wheels?


Those wheels come on the Legacy 2.5i, the GT wheels are 18's I believe.


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

No, the LGT had the same/17's


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

Until the 2008 refresh where the GTs (maybe just limited) and 3.0Rs came with 18s


----------



## mitch2147 (Jul 28, 2013)

Following the Legacy theme, I have Gen4 rims on my Gen3.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

HNNG that color

I'll keep this going....


WRX wheels on my OB.


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Glk wheels on my passat need spacers


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

NadaGTI said:


> Glk wheels on my passat need spacers


Please post pics after spacers. Looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

heffe80 said:


> Please post pics after spacers. Looks good.


hopefully sitting pretty by h2o


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

I actually really like this


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

mitch2147 said:


> Following the Legacy theme, I have Gen4 rims on my Gen3.


great looking car:beer:



NadaGTI said:


> I actually really like this


oooooh. yes.


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

patrikman said:


> great looking car:beer:
> 
> 
> 
> oooooh. yes.


I should've tagged you in it. I don't know why I didn't. Sorry.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

NadaGTI said:


> I should've tagged you in it. I don't know why I didn't. Sorry.


It's cool.

Suburban on Camaro wheels.











The small print giveth and the big print taketh away.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

*Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!*

Amidoinitrite?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Benkennedy11 said:


> How about an Impreza with Legacy GT wheels?





heffe80 said:


> Those wheels come on the Legacy 2.5i, the GT wheels are 18's I believe.





Booster said:


> No, the LGT had the same/17's





CaleDeRoo said:


> Until the 2008 refresh where the GTs (maybe just limited) and 3.0Rs came with 18s





mitch2147 said:


> Following the Legacy theme, I have Gen4 rims on my Gen3.





CaleDeRoo said:


> HNNG that color
> 
> I'll keep this going....
> 
> ...


All pretty un-inspiring, IMO.


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

I think I am kinda cheating, but I think it works pretty well.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## IVIcgurk (Feb 25, 2007)

Rascal04 said:


>


I hate that I like this as much as I do....


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm late to the party and I am sure it's been mentioned before but anything with a set of Corvette salad shooters on it.


----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)

Slonie said:


> And then... Almost 9 years later, I drive down a side street I've never been on, in a different city, and look what's parked on the street...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, the car looks unchanged too.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

RVAE34 said:


> I'm late to the party and I am sure it's been mentioned before but anything with a set of Corvette salad shooters on it.


Nope.


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)




----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

Put DB7 wheels on ALL THE THINGS!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

CaleDeRoo said:


> Put DB7 wheels on ALL THE THINGS!


I approve this message. eace:


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

patrikman said:


> I approve this message. eace:


You'll have a PM soon


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

~300k 98 tacoma with Newer Silverado/gm van steelies. I love this thing.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

root beer said:


> ~300k 98 tacoma with Newer Silverado/gm van steelies. I love this thing.


Runs to google slammed Tacos on GMT steelies.....


Found this, Porta wheels. 










Oh damn. Yeah.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

hnng^


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

Picked up a set of these for my touring, I like em

not my pic


----------



## Taco_Bell (Dec 17, 2009)

My ****box.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

My urs4 on Toccatas powder coated black


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

Spotted this rather ghetto and tired Saab 9-3 Aero on Cobalt SS rims yesterday.



















Sidenote: I was driving the red 335is behind it, what a fun car.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Traded my wagon today for an extra clean mk2 GLI which seems fitting for this thread.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15250967092" title="IMG_20140915_165338118.jpg by Ronny Walters, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3857/15250967092_82be243d25_b.jpg" width="1024" height="576" alt="IMG_20140915_165338118.jpg"></a>


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

Stole this off the V.I.S.T. group on FB. It's not the most inspired yet I think these SPG wheels look surprisingly good on this car.


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

patrikman said:


> Runs to google slammed Tacos on GMT steelies.....
> 
> 
> Found this, Porta wheels.
> ...


those look a lot like the dodge ram spare wheels (not positive on the lug count though). They've become pretty popular in the classic chevy truck scene.

example at bottom of this page: http://67-72chevytrucks.com/vboard/showthread.php?t=517098&page=6


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

My latest turd... brace yourself its ugly :laugh: but for 500 dollars and running good couldn't pass it up! Got a set of Mini wheels with good tires off cl for dirt!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Seitan said:


> those look a lot like the dodge ram spare wheels (not positive on the lug count though). They've become pretty popular in the classic chevy truck scene.
> 
> example at bottom of this page: http://67-72chevytrucks.com/vboard/showthread.php?t=517098&page=6


Rams are either 5 or 8 lugs except for the old D50s IIRC. Those are the same as GM and Toyota.


----------



## Dcups (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Posted it before but I feel like whoring. Sue me. 

Maserati Biturbos on my Scirocco.


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

I f*cking love your car


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Seitan said:


> those look a lot like the dodge ram spare wheels (not positive on the lug count though). They've become pretty popular in the classic chevy truck scene.
> 
> example at bottom of this page: http://67-72chevytrucks.com/vboard/showthread.php?t=517098&page=6


They're FJ wheels. I had a set myself.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Posted it before but I feel like whoring. Sue me.
> 
> Maserati Biturbos on my Scirocco.


Sweet photo spot ic:


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

18thHole said:


> Spotted this rather ghetto and tired Saab 9-3 Aero on Cobalt SS rims yesterday.
> 
> [im]http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f23/ae91dave/20140905_124043_zps3baaedd9.jpg[/img]
> 
> ...




Definitely not an 06+ earo. Brakes are too small up front.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Posted it before but I feel like whoring. Sue me.
> 
> Maserati Biturbos on my Scirocco.


Love it. :heart:


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

ADargetnI said:


> My urs4 on Toccatas powder coated black


Do you happen to have side shots of your car?


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Jaguar XK8 wheels.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

devianb said:


> Jaguar XK8 wheels.


Looks good... Would love to see more of a profile shot without the grinning dude and some details on why there is such a terrible looking cutout in the bonnet. I think I'd much prefer a well sculpted power bulge or contour instead of " oh bullocks, the hood doesn't close. Pass that there milwaukee sawzall thingy."


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Posted it before but I feel like whoring. Sue me.
> 
> Maserati Biturbos on my Scirocco.


Dude this is perfect


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

eiriksmil said:


> I f*cking love your car





patrikman said:


> Love it. :heart:





Woodski said:


> Dude this is perfect


Much appreciated guys. :beer: :beer: 



hushypushy said:


> Sweet photo spot ic:


Film camera too. No filter or photoshop.  ic:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Randomly spotted these, don't like the color mix much but they stood out  appear to be new Accord wheels on an Acura.


----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)

mellbergVWfan said:


> Much appreciated guys. :beer: :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> Film camera too. No filter or photoshop.  ic:


Love your car, but please tell me you're not a hipster and just a normal person :laugh:

Any pics of your viggen?


----------



## rschlagbaum (Oct 16, 2006)

Don't think I have seen this on here yet. 06 Forester with 18x8 Audi Super Sevens. On STI susupension


Foz sept2014 2 by Ryan Schlagbaum, on Flickr


Foz sept2014 1 by Ryan Schlagbaum, on Flickr


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

adapters? what offset are those?


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

patrikman said:


> adapters? what offset are those?


They're 5x100 ~ET35.


----------



## KGB7 (Aug 21, 2014)

CaleDeRoo said:


> Put DB7 wheels on ALL THE THINGS!


Mitsubishi can suck my hairy balls that havent been shaved in 3 month for not bringing FTO to US.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

AeroWagon said:


> Love your car, but please tell me you're not a hipster and just a normal person :laugh:
> 
> Any pics of your viggen?


Regular guy haha. I just like weird cars. Picture was taken by a friend who only shoots film. 

Nothing special on the Viggen. Only thing different from this pic is my now plastidipped grill. This was fresh after paint correction so it looks nicer than it is. Probably going to be selling it soon, realized its not the car for me.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Just one more 

IMG_20140919_121250927_HDR.jpg by rdubya146, on Flickr


----------



## rschlagbaum (Oct 16, 2006)

The Forester does not need adapters. 5x100. I think Yugo is right that they are 35. The hub bore can be funny between Subaru and VW/Audi. I swapped my TSW Hockenheims from my old 2001 Jetta to this Forester just fine. The stock Subaru wheels had too small a hub bore diameter to fit onto the Jetta though. These Audis bolted right up nice and neat.


----------



## A&F (Feb 13, 2013)

KGB7 said:


> Mitsubishi can suck my hairy balls that havent been shaved in 3 month for not bringing FTO to US.


If we got that instead of the GSX you'd still be crying.


----------



## ThatGTI (Oct 1, 2012)

I can finally post my car in this thread. :-D i picked up these A4 wheels for cheap and I'm using them as my winter set. I'm not running them yet, I just wanted to do a quick test fit.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the "wrong" car!*



rschlagbaum said:


> The Forester does not need adapters. 5x100. I think Yugo is right that they are 35. The hub bore can be funny between Subaru and VW/Audi. I swapped my TSW Hockenheims from my old 2001 Jetta to this Forester just fine. The stock Subaru wheels had too small a hub bore diameter to fit onto the Jetta though. These Audis bolted right up nice and neat.


I didn't realize they were TT wheels.

Fox body on NA.


----------



## KGB7 (Aug 21, 2014)

A&F said:


> If we got that instead of the GSX you'd still be crying.


I had a TSI, and i only cried for buying it in the first place. Thanks to its walking crank.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

patrikman said:


> I didn't realize they were TT wheels.
> 
> Fox body on NA.


I really want to put fox body Pony wheels on my mk2


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

rschlagbaum said:


> The Forester does not need adapters. 5x100. I think Yugo is right that they are 35. The hub bore can be funny between Subaru and VW/Audi. I swapped my TSW Hockenheims from my old 2001 Jetta to this Forester just fine. The stock Subaru wheels had too small a hub bore diameter to fit onto the Jetta though. These Audis bolted right up nice and neat.


Fyi if the hub bore is larger, then the hub isn't properly carrying the weight of the car, it's on the lug bolts themselves. You can get hub rings to fill the gap, though.

It'll probably be decent without them. But any large bump could possibly bend lugs, off-centering the wheels, and you'll feel wobbles. Hub rings are super cheap.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

VDub2625 said:


> Fyi if the hub bore is larger, then the hub isn't properly carrying the weight of the car, it's on the lug bolts themselves. You can get hub rings to fill the gap, though.
> 
> It'll probably be decent without them. But any large bump could possibly bend lugs, off-centering the wheels, and you'll feel wobbles. Hub rings are super cheap.


Does Subaru use lugs or studs? If his car has studs it isn't too much of a problem but with lugs he'll definitely experience some pronounced wobbling at certain speeds until he gets hubcentric rings. 

Either way, hubcentric rings are like $5 a set if you just buy some cheap ones off eBay, it isn't worth risking any adverse effects.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

 so much win:heart:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

R-Dubya said:


> Does Subaru use lugs or studs? If his car has studs it isn't too much of a problem but with lugs he'll definitely experience some pronounced wobbling at certain speeds until he gets hubcentric rings.
> 
> Either way, hubcentric rings are like $5 a set if you just buy some cheap ones off eBay, it isn't worth risking any adverse effects.


Studs.


----------



## nix6speed (Jan 25, 2008)

BluMagic said:


>


The rear camber on that car looks terrible. I like the wheels but it would look better flush.


----------



## rschlagbaum (Oct 16, 2006)

> Fyi if the hub bore is larger, then the hub isn't properly carrying the weight of the car, it's on the lug bolts themselves. You can get hub rings to fill the gap, though.
> 
> It'll probably be decent without them. But any large bump could possibly bend lugs, off-centering the wheels, and you'll feel wobbles. Hub rings are super cheap.


THanks for the heads up. I will have to sort out some rings. I thought about it when I swapped them out, but figured the cone seat lugnuts would do the necessary centering. Either way, you are right that they are too cheap to not use.

p.s. I agree with everything said about the FTO. 


Additional info: Audio bore 57.1mm
Subaru bore 56.1mm

Everywhere I have looked on the web says nobody makes a 1mm adapter because it's just too dang thin. The only recommendation I have found is a wrap or 2 of tape around the hub to fill the difference (.5mm on each side of the bore). I don't have any vibrations, but I think I will try wrapping them with electrical tape in the next day or 2.


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Thinking of trying this out.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

Looks better than your current setup IMHO :thumbup:


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

CaleDeRoo said:


> Looks better than your current setup IMHO


I agree. When the money is right.


----------



## tiexgrr (Apr 20, 2008)

18thHole said:


> Spotted this rather ghetto and tired Saab 9-3 Aero on Cobalt SS rims yesterday.



I guess I'm not the only one then.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Old Windy said:


> Do you happen to have side shots of your car?


I don't, sold the car the week I bought it :banghead:

The "new" winter beater on Jag wheels


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Rascal04 said:


>


This looks pretty good. I wonder if it's on air or static.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

NadaGTI said:


> Thinking of trying this out.


Like.:thumbup:


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

These remind me of Corvette wheels


----------



## sortadelux (Sep 1, 2011)

Picked up these 2002 Mahle's off of a fellow 'texer for my 47k mile '78 Chevette daily.









Quick fakie in the parking lot. Waiting in longer studs and the time to lop off a turn on each coil befor they go on.


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ford Focus with Mustang wheels.


----------



## In 4 Bagels Left Hungry (Apr 3, 2012)

nopal 6.0 said:


> Ford Focus with Mustang wheels.


good lawd that focus wagon :thumbup:


----------



## Rabbitguy21 (Aug 1, 2007)

Acura LS webs on my Civic


EP3 Wheels on my old coupe


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

The image title of that Focus wagon is "Chevy Wheels" ?

Also the front and back wheels are different, the rear is a Mustang wheel for sure though.


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

nopal 6.0 said:


> Ford Focus with Mustang wheels.


I love creative people...I would have never in a million years thought to put something like this together. :thumbup:


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

I used to own a 2001 Mazda Protege ES that I fitted with Miata wheels wrapped in P-Zero Neros. Loved it, but sold it back in 2012.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Anyone feel like recommending me some good Craigslist OEMstolen take offs? 

Car is 5x115, 5x114.3 works with PCD variation nuts. 

Hub bore 70.3 mm. So needs to be 70.3 mm or bigger to run rings. 

17" diameter minimum
8" width minimum

What are my options?


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

LaFerrari said:


> I love creative people...I would have never in a million years thought to put something like this together. :thumbup:


Pretty sure that one has a Ford V8 conversion, too.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> Anyone feel like recommending me some good Craigslist OEMstolen take offs?
> 
> Car is 5x115, 5x114.3 works with PCD variation nuts.
> 
> ...


CTS-V wheels:thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> CTS-V wheels:thumbup:


Wrong fitment.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> Wrong fitment.












Wheel Brand : TSW
Model : Interlagos
Size : 19x8 F and 19x9.5 R
Offset: ET35 F and ET41 R 
Bolt Pattern: 5x114.3
Tires : 235/35/19F and 265/30/19R 

http://www.cadillacforums.com/forum...-post-your-aftermarket-refinished-wheels.html


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Wheel Brand : TSW
> Model : Interlagos
> Size : 19x8 F and 19x9.5 R
> Offset: ET35 F and ET41 R
> ...


Those look killer.

I really wanted some cheapos like Camaro take offs for winter/ summer sets.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Aonarch said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd...._=1423331261_ce369e5f96dcffc352884f92709e14e1
> 
> https://scontent-b-atl.xx.fbcdn.net...=c3c11870f32184545c39f5196e8883e1&oe=54E38CE6
> 
> ...



Georgia? 

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/pts/4742089511.html


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

BluMagic said:


> Georgia?
> 
> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/pts/4742089511.html


Nice find!

I love those wheels. They are a direct fit. 

5x114.3 and 70.3 mm hub bore.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Aonarch said:


> Nice find!
> 
> I love those wheels. They are a direct fit.
> 
> 5x114.3 and 70.3 mm hub bore.



i :heart: craigslist window wheel shopping


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BluMagic said:


> i :heart: craigslist window wheel shopping


Me too. 

Baja Turbo wheels on my 3.0R. 16" gunmetal looks waaaay better than the 17" silver alloys it came with. 











The small print giveth and the big print taketh away.


----------



## airman401 (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## panamajackLGT (Feb 8, 2008)

patrikman said:


> Me too.
> 
> Baja Turbo wheels on my 3.0R. 16" gunmetal looks waaaay better than the 17" silver alloys it came with.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

patrikman said:


> Me too.
> 
> Baja Turbo wheels on my 3.0R.


These wheels were also standard on the previous gen LL Bean edition, which all had the 3.0 anyway.


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

^^ what are they?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

NadaGTI said:


> Slammed Passat


Still stock wheels:wave:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

turbo_nine said:


> These wheels were also standard on the previous gen LL Bean edition, which all had the 3.0 anyway.


Only in 2004 and not in gunmetal, that makes it a Baja Turbo only wheel.


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

freedomgli said:


> ^^ what are they?


Pontiac Crossfire wheels


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Boricua_aoc said:


> Pontiac Crossfire wheels


That's an inspired example of a model name on the "wrong" brand.

_Chrysler _Crossfire.


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

freedomgli said:


> ^^ what are they?


Crossfires. 


FuelInMyVeins said:


> Still stock wheels:wave:


Not sure what you mean. 

I paid $60 for 6 of them. 4 with tires. I couldn't turn them down. Debating how I want to run them. 


Boricua_aoc said:


> Pontiac Crossfire wheels


:laugh:


AdrockMK2 said:


> That's an inspired example of a model name on the "wrong" brand.
> 
> _Chrysler _Crossfire.


----------



## afej (Nov 9, 2011)

Lexus SC430 wheels on my mk4


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

tiexgrr said:


> I guess I'm not the only one then.


Not bad.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

AdrockMK2 said:


> _Chrysler _Crossfire.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

CaleDeRoo said:


> Put DB7 wheels on ALL THE THINGS!


Hemmings Find of the Day – 1966 Jaguar Mk10 sedan








http://blog.hemmings.com/index.php/2015/01/03/hemmings-find-of-the-day-1966-jaguar-mk10-sedan/


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

^ that's amazing :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

.


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

Biff Beltsander said:


> Hemmings Find of the Day – 1966 Jaguar Mk10 sedan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nicely done!!


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

^ I think the Jag "wins" the thread. :thumbup:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

afej said:


> Lexus SC430 wheels on my mk4












They'd be better with out the plates.


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## r3s3il3 (May 11, 2010)

Lincoln wheels 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

That looks awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

They look good on a mk2 as well :beer:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

What Lincoln are those from? They're really cool.

This thread always pleasantly surprises me. What can be ugly or boring wheels on one car can look amazing on another.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

Ryukein said:


> What Lincoln are those from? They're really cool.
> 
> This thread always pleasantly surprises me. What can be ugly or boring wheels on one car can look amazing on another.


Pre-refresh last gen Town Car.


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

my passat on merc wheels


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

I'd like to think my old S600 wheels looked very appropriate...


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

wolfsburgfanatic said:


> They look good on a mk2 as well :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too low


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

RM's on my scirocco, VW never offer that wheel as an option, right?


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

They did, big bumper MK2 GTIs came with RMs.


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

On gti, but not on scirocco


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

90-92 GTI 16V, Corrado in Canada, and Passat G60 syncro in Canada. More trims in Europe for the Corrado and Passat, but still not Scirocco. 

(of course, I do believe they offered RM style wheels as aftermarket accessories in the late 80s, which you could buy for your Scirocco, but not OEM factory equipped.)


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

R33 wheels on my friend Michael's E36 M3


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

A little bit too low for me, but it looks good.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

Pennywise said:


> R33 wheels on my friend Michael's E36 M3


Loving this


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Bugatti wheels on a 1977 911.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

I see you got the Pelican Parts email last night too.


----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

Wow that 911 is badass ^


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

Where do you even find EB110 wheels? At your local Bugatti junkyard? It looks amazing though.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

kwik!gti said:


> Wow that 911 is badass ^


Here's the build thread, it's impressive:

http://forums.pelicanparts.com/pors...letter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20150107


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

Pennywise said:


> R33 wheels on my friend Michael's E36 M3


adapters or redrilled?


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Too low


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)

LOVE this MINI with Alfa Romeo wheels.


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

Zender Milano's :heart:


----------



## tiexgrr (Apr 20, 2008)

Dieselstation said:


> LOVE this MINI with Alfa Romeo wheels.


Yes please! :beer:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Boricua_aoc said:


>


:facepalm:


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

RA1 Odyssey on 35Z wheels... 10/10 would DD.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Mustang wheels. Sorry for crap pic..


----------



## rsj0714 (Dec 3, 2006)

Dieselstation said:


> LOVE this MINI with Alfa Romeo wheels.



Looks like they were for sale a while back in Wilmington, NC. 

http://www.motoringunderground.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23673

That looks sooo good. Makes me want a mini:thumbup:


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

Boricua_aoc said:


>


Lol TCL is so funny, most of the hate comes from middle aged men who are driving a prius.


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

Joosh said:


> Where do you even find EB110 wheels? At your local Bugatti junkyard? It looks amazing though.


Haha! Side note -- As the OP for this thread, this one has just rocketed to the top position (besides the W123 with Starion wheels, of course)


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> Here's the build thread, it's impressive:
> 
> http://forums.pelicanparts.com/pors...letter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20150107


wow...


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Aw614 said:


> adapters or redrilled?


adapters


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Spring


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

More Nissan wheels


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

^ Top two are subarus on Subaru wheels. Similar but not.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

True totally forgot about those STi wheels.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

AlexsVR6 said:


> Lol TCL is so funny, most of the hate comes from middle aged men who are driving a prius.


And all of the "haters gonna hate" and their supporters are proud "dubbers". :facepalm:

And never a Prius here, just common sense. :wave:


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

patrickvr6 said:


>


Yessssssss....... One of my all time guilty pleasures.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Joosh said:


> Where do you even find EB110 wheels? At your local Bugatti junkyard? It looks amazing though.


There is a set for sale at http://www.bugattipage.com/bsalpart.htm right now. :beer:


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> right now.





> 22-11-2011


.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

19 Inch Toyota Highlander OEM wheels on 1999 Lexus GS300


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

Audi A4 Cabriolet wheels on A3


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

gls 1.8T cali-golf said:


> Audi A4 Cabriolet wheels on A3


From an A4 to an A3? Sorry, but uninspiring. opcorn:


----------



## gls 1.8T cali-golf (Oct 22, 2007)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> From an A4 to an A3? Sorry, but uninspiring. opcorn:


:laugh:

I know, not much of a cross over


----------



## vwfreek (Dec 28, 1999)

I painted them white, but these are OEM wheels. And not from a VW.


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

I found these junk wheels on CL for $150 -- My Ghia has hated me every since 



I'm joking -- -- 

AND I'm one of those old men with a Prius -- and a young wife -- -- and I pat her on the butt and send her off to work in it everyday -- BuuuuHAHAHAHAHAHA -- Got to keep those expenses down with only one income LMAO


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

^^^ I saw your name pop up and I was hoping to see a Spider 2000 or something


----------



## Fiatdude (Jan 2, 2015)

Nothing like a lame Spyder -- although I have had one -- this one is way cooler 1960 600 -- -- slightly modified to 300HP at 1600 lbs......





This is why I like rear wheel drive cars -- --


----------



## Dcups (Sep 27, 2011)

Not OEM but interesting wheel choice. I actually like it. They look like Torq Thrust


----------



## Brownalicious (Oct 23, 2007)

Genesis on 17" New Edge wheels (mine)









Genesis on 18" 350Z wheels


----------



## burtonxbordr94 (Jul 6, 2010)

Audi a7 wheels on my mk6! Excuse how dirty it is... still winter up here in Maine.


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

CRV on Mazda CX5 wheels


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

I am recently guilty of this.

RSX 16's on my CRV


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Mother of Jesus..which ferrari wheels are those. I must have.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

Stangy said:


> Mother of Jesus..which ferrari wheels are those. I must have.


Looks like 348 wheels


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

2015 4Runner Limited 20s on my 2015 Tacoma. Did need a different size tire to keep the speedo the same (stock on the 4Runner is 245/60, I went to 265/50).


----------



## vwtool (Jul 21, 2003)

Porsche Cayenne 17's on V70R


----------



## Bibs (Sep 17, 2001)

Not sure if this has been posted...NC Miata with Mustang Bullit wheels...
Has an old-school Panasport vibe going on. I like it.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

^ Strangely works, and I mean strange. :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Bibs said:


> Not sure if this has been posted...NC Miata with Mustang Bullit wheels...
> Has an old-school Panasport vibe going on. I like it.


notbad.gif

Tho I think the car being black/dark makes that work.
Red, white or silver might not look at good.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

heffe80 said:


> CRV on Mazda CX5 wheels


Haa, I'm digging this. Looks like a hot wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## Jrod511 (Apr 29, 2009)

Bibs said:


> Not sure if this has been posted...NC Miata with Mustang Bullit wheels...
> Has an old-school Panasport vibe going on. I like it.


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

NadaGTI said:


> Spring


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

BTM said:


> Looks like 348 wheels


Yup, car belongs to a buddy of mine.. Think the wheels are sold and ended up with another guy I know lol.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*.*



burtonxbordr94 said:


> Audi a7 wheels on my mk6! Excuse how dirty it is... still winter up here in Maine.


Whoa... this look is *good*. :thumbup:


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

NadaGTI said:


>


Did you keep the 18/19 stagger or get the same all around?


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

AdrockMK2 said:


> Did you keep the 18/19 stagger or get the same all around?


I almost ran the double staggered, but I ended up buying 2 sets and running full rears and selling the fronts. 19x9et22 square.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)




----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

^^^^notbad.jpg

Genesis coupe wheels?


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

heffe80 said:


> ^^^^notbad.jpg
> 
> Genesis coupe wheels?


I think so...not my car, just a random sighting.


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

AdrockMK2 said:


>


Wow this looks great. If it was on air it'd be amazing.


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

MK4 Beetle "Seattle" wheels on MK4 Jetta



- Erik


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

E36 Wheels on MINI Cooper S (R53).










- Erik


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

Wow. This thread is full of endless possibilities. I love dis thread so much....    :beer:


----------



## Form Ocean (Feb 6, 2000)

bluefox280 said:


> E36 Wheels on MINI Cooper S (R53).


Nice combo :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britishrocco (Dec 14, 2006)

Land Rover LR3 wheels on my B5.5 Passat


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

AdrockMK2 said:


>


Looks good:thumbup:


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

a Volkswagen SEDAN on Bentley wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

Porsche 928 Sewer Caps on my Mk2




























Audi A6 wheels on my brother's Mk5










VW Mk7 Durbans on my Mk6 JSW


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

Rabbit:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ooobombz (Aug 15, 2005)

2001-2003 Miata SE 16" rims on my beater MK3
chosen because they're common, cheap, and pretty light at 15.6lbs
machined out the center bore to fit


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

NadaGTI said:


>


----------



## Tinbit (Jan 26, 2012)

Not bad. Mustang GT wheels on a Town Car.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Friend's Corolla on Miata wheels


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

I love these wheels. Saw them on an A3 Sportback a while back and they looked just right. The ET is a tad on the wild side for the A3/Golf, but nothing too bad.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

Been looking for some OEM Honda/Acura alloys for my Civic..

8th gen Si









EP3 Si









TL-S









CSX-S









RSX


















Accord









TL


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

E60 style 138 painted gunmetal on my vert


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Buddy's Z on Mustang Track Pack wheels.









Sent from paper planes using the wind.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

8J Audi TT wheels.


----------



## Zekkal (Feb 13, 2012)

Honda CRZ with Acura TL Wheels


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

Love that


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Nissan 350Z 35th Anniversary wheels (aka Touring v.2) on Infiniti G37 Coupe









Same on Infiniti G37 Sedan









Nismo LMZ5 S-Tune wheels on Infiniti G35 Sedan


















Nissan 370Z Nismo wheels on Infiniti G35 Coupe



























Nissan 370Z Sport wheels on Infiniti G37 Sedan


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

freedomgli said:


>


Now that is fantastic.


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

Son said:


> I love these wheels. Saw them on an A3 Sportback a while back and they looked just right. The ET is a tad on the wild side for the A3/Golf, but nothing too bad.


Agreed. I'm hoping he'll sell them to me when/if he gets tired of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

My new truck


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

I like that. 

Sent from paper planes using the wind.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Am I the only one uninspired by slapping wheels from the same platform, but a different marque on your car and calling it inspired?


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

You could leave the 70 page thread that deals with exactly that. Inspired because it's not always the easiest or obvious choice. It takes some imagination to come up with some of these examples.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

konigwheels said:


> You could leave the 70 page thread that deals with exactly that. Inspired because it's not always the easiest or obvious choice. It takes some imagination to come up with *some* of these examples.


Some, _maybe_. Most are simply uninspiring. :thumbup:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Some, _maybe_. Most are simply uninspiring. :thumbup:


After 70 pages, it's not easy to come up with new content. So like any thread, the title gets diluted to "show me examples of OEM wheels on the wrong car". You have been around here a long time, you must understand this process by now. 

Not interested? Don't let the door hit you on the way out then.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

VDub2625 said:


> After 70 pages, it's not easy to come up with new content. So like any thread, the title gets diluted to "show me examples of OEM wheels on the wrong car". You have been around here a long time, you must understand this process by now.
> 
> Not interested? Don't let the door hit you on the way out then.


No wonder you almost got axed, you're pissy.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

freedomgli said:


>


This one looks really good.:thumbup:


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Some, _maybe_. Most are simply uninspiring. :thumbup:


Feel free to submit your own contributions.

Jaguar Hydra 8.5x20 et49 on Volvo S80


----------



## glsturbo (Aug 2, 2005)

bluefox280 said:


> E36 Wheels on MINI Cooper S (R53).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is sharp. I like.


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

Son said:


> I love these wheels. Saw them on an A3 Sportback a while back and they looked just right. The ET is a tad on the wild side for the A3/Golf, but nothing too bad.


They are ET48. No problem there on an A3 or Golf.
I'm running ET40 with no issues. (Lowered 50/50 Bilstein/Eibach)

A6 wheels (VAG No. 4F0 601 025 D 8Z8)


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

My poor quality photos of my past L Series with Aura wheels.


----------



## Tinbit (Jan 26, 2012)

Surprised how much I like the old school rally wheels on this C4 Corvette.


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

That's understandable, considering all the C4 wheels are on VWs and BMWs these days


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

eiriksmil said:


> That's understandable, considering all the C4 wheels are on VWs and BMWs these days


Step 1: Buy C4
Step 2: Sell wheels to stance bro
Step 3: ???
Step 4: Roll in a vette for like, half price


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

My Golf on 16" Porsche 928 Winter wheels:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

RennbahnPolizei said:


> My Golf on 16" Porsche 928 Winter wheels:


This guy gets it or can simply read, either way. :thumbup:


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

That golf looks fantastic. Well done and well photographed :thumbup::beer:


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

RennbahnPolizei said:


> My Golf on 16" Porsche 928 Winter wheels:


Woah there, absolutely perfect. :beer:


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you guys for the kind words.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

RennbahnPolizei said:


> My Golf on 16" Porsche 928 Winter wheels:


Looks rad:thumbup: What's under the hood?


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Looks rad:thumbup: What's under the hood?


Probably engine stuff.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

#


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Looks rad:thumbup: What's under the hood?


Thanks. 

A shameless 1.3 injection with a whooping 54bhp.  
Thinking of doing an engine swap in the near future though. 2.0 16V (ABF) or a 1.8 20VT.


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

Rascal04 said:


>


You just copied my post from the Stance thread... :sly:


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Stole these from a Facebook page.


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

I don't even like the Nissan Leaf but I still did a double take. Wasn't disappointed.


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

LEAF looks great I love it with those wheels


----------



## c0mmon (Dec 30, 2003)

I have 97 RDX wheels on my 07 crv. pics to come


----------



## Jrod511 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thus proving my theory that corvette wheels look great on everything except for the corvettes they came on


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

Jrod511 said:


> Thus proving my theory that corvette wheels look great on everything except for the corvettes they came on


I was thinking the opposite with most C4 wheels. Blergh. But the C5 wheels on a Volvo 240 are alright.

That Leaf is what this thread is all about. That's way more out there and inspired than the typical "let's find the biggest luxury car wheels we can, mount them to an older/smaller car so they look HUGE, then slam it so it looks like a choro-q."


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

AKADriver said:


> That Leaf is what this thread is all about. That's way more out there and inspired than the typical "let's find the biggest luxury car wheels we can, mount them to an older/smaller car so they look HUGE, then slam it so it looks like a choro-q."


+1000. :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## nissan sellout (Apr 9, 2006)

lol. FeelsBadMan :facepalm:


Geechie_Suede said:


> Friend's Corolla on Miata wheels


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

AKADriver said:


> That Leaf is what this thread is all about. That's way more out there and inspired than the typical "let's find the biggest luxury car wheels we can, mount them to an older/smaller car so they look HUGE, then slam it so it looks like a choro-q."


Hell yes :thumbup:

That Leaf looks so damn good.


----------



## vwfreek (Dec 28, 1999)

Fresh from the powder coater with new snow tires mounted.


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

vwfreek said:


> Fresh from the powder coater with new snow tires mounted.


You can't hotlink google photos. 
Upload it to imgur and copy the bbcode here.


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

1


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Porsche "Cookie Cutters."


----------



## vwfreek (Dec 28, 1999)




----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

Good work on keeping this thread alive, folks.

I just found out that the Transit Connect is 5x108 and _isn't_ a Volvo. So that's definitely happening if I get one... :laugh:


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Titan Wheels









Xterra Wheels


----------



## davedave (Feb 20, 2001)

freedomgli said:


>



Goddam this works well.


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

freedomgli said:


> Nissan 350Z 35th Anniversary wheels (aka Touring v.2) on Infiniti G37 Coupe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And now, I contribute to my own thread with my own photo of this Lexus GS on the same... 

Untitled by Slonie, on Flickr

:wave:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

Damn I think front needs to be lowered a little bit more.eace:


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> 
> Damn I think front needs to be lowered a little bit more.eace:


That, and the offset of those wheels doesn't work well with the front end of that car.


----------



## Ungarisch (Jan 15, 2002)

I recently bought an E550, needed new tires, and since the OEM wheels were crubed badly went for some new rims too. 

For years now I've been eyeing the OEM GL/G63 wheels (the rarer 20" versions, 21"s are more common) which IMO are one of the best looking modern designed OEM wheels, but for one I couldn't find a set for under $5k and I didn't really have a car that they'd fit on. 

They are 20x10 ET50 and currently have 245/30R20 tires, tho now that I know that I have more clearance than I originally thought, next time around I'm definitely going with the wider 255/30


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

Also, not my photo, but I've been waiting to see this for a long time because it's a special one:


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

BongTechnician said:


> That, and the offset of those wheels doesn't work well with the front end of that car.


If he lowered it a bit more, the camber gain would probably solve the other problem as well. Looks pretty good in the rear, though!


----------



## therichisgood (Mar 7, 2004)

VW Phaeton "Challenge" wheels on my Jetta.


----------



## occupant (Oct 26, 2009)

*don't know what these are, could use some help*

This is a Chevy Venture minivan, bolt pattern should be 5x115.










Here's a close-up:










There are wheels similar to this on Cruze LTZ 2012+ but that would be 5x110, the center isn't sunken in, and the spokes angle the wrong way.










There are wheels also similar to this on 2011+ Equinox but those are 5x120. These don't have lines to connect the spokes though.










I'm at a loss. If I see the van again at work this week I'll leave a note or at least get a wheel size or measure the bolt circle.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

occupant said:


> This is a Chevy Venture minivan, bolt pattern should be 5x115.
> 
> 
> I'm at a loss. If I see the van again at work this week I'll leave a note or at least get a wheel size or measure the bolt circle.


Can't really tell from the picture, is there a logo on the centre cap? They might just be aftermarket wheels.


----------



## 480 (Jan 26, 2008)

occupant said:


> This is a Chevy Venture minivan, bolt pattern should be 5x115.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing 2010-2012 Impala with the center of the spokes blacked out just a dark picture?









Wheel Part Number: #5553
2010-2012 Chevrolet Impala

Size: 17" x 6.5", 5 Lug, 115mm Bolt Pattern


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

2015-11-01_01-56-03 by Ronny Walters, on Flickr

Finally have one of my own to contribute eace:


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

Passat CC Interlagos look great on mk5 Jettas:









I think they also look right on an a3


----------



## AnchorsAweigh (Mar 22, 2013)

Slonie said:


> Also, not my photo, but I've been waiting to see this for a long time because it's a special one:


A guy local to me is selling a set for $200, might pick them up for track use on the R


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

Mini Cooper Camden - 17"x7J


----------



## dts (Nov 20, 2000)

2007 Volvo C70 with OEM Mirzam 18" wheels:










My 2015 Volvo V60 with its OEM Sadia 17" wheels:










My V60 on the Mirzams:


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm so glad this thread comes back every so often. I love it.


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Crossfire wheels.


----------



## Markos (Feb 20, 1999)

480 said:


> I'm guessing 2010-2012 Impala with the center of the spokes blacked out just a dark picture?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. The impala lug holes are on the spokes. The minivan has lug holes between the spokes.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

480 said:


> I'm guessing 2010-2012 Impala with the center of the spokes blacked out just a dark picture?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My first thought was the Accord 6/6 coupe specific wheels.
Now I look again and the minivan appears to be slightly different in the spoke design.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

pontiac said:


> Can't really tell from the picture, is there a logo on the centre cap? They might just be aftermarket wheels.


Yes, they're aftermarket. Rial Como.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

Son said:


> Yes, they're aftermarket. Rial Como.


Aftermarket wheel?
Delete the van thread post and all subsequent van post guess at once mods!!!


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

devianb said:


> Crossfire wheels.


These were staggered diameters. Are my eyes deceiving me, or are the smaller ones on the rear here?


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> These were staggered diameters. Are my eyes deceiving me, or are the smaller ones on the rear here?


I can't tell the diameter on each, but the rear is wearing wider tires (relative to the wheel width).

All I can read from the tire sidewall is "OOK"


----------



## jrsmitchell (Aug 18, 2012)

I'll get kicked out of the Alpina purists club for saying it, but for some reason Alpina Softlines look good on small Japanese hatches


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

That Swift looks great, but I do have a soft spot for them!


----------



## PiSSAT4motion (Sep 28, 2006)

My mk5 on Cadillac wheels

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## SixpackMk3 (Nov 28, 2008)

Few of my older vehicles.

Mk3 with Lincoln Town Car wheels. Was the first to run these in the states. 



Mk6 with Mercedes Alphards. Which has been done a million times.



Mk3 with Mercedes CLK Wheels



Mk3 with Mercedes S-Class wheels.


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

Opel/Vauxhall Astra 16" steel wheels. (16x6,5 - ET37 - 4x100)


----------



## ManualMirrors (Nov 29, 2015)

Don't know about "inspired", but these are LX450 wheels on a 4Runner.


----------



## manmanSS (Mar 17, 2001)

AMG wheels on a Mk7


----------



## jrsmitchell (Aug 18, 2012)

ManualMirrors said:


> Don't know about "inspired", but these are LX450 wheels on a 4Runner.


Great looking truck :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

manmanSS said:


> AMG wheels on a Mk7


Going to be honest, this looks terrible and looks like reps


----------



## manmanSS (Mar 17, 2001)

^ he..he...they are reps...basically got them for a steal..essentially bought it for the tires, and a plus that the wheels fit  winter set who cares


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

ManualMirrors said:


> Don't know about "inspired", but these are LX450 wheels on a 4Runner.


I prefer 3rd gens on FJ or Tundra wheels. :beer:


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Has anyone ever physically seen a 20x8 spare steel wheel, 6 lug, from either Lexus QX56 or Nissan Armada? 
I want to post 4 of them in this thread, but can't find them...


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

My car! W124 reps


----------



## Br1zzy (Jun 29, 2003)

My old Lego




And winter setup one year


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

Br1zzy said:


> My old Lego


This looks so good that it took me a minute to spot what was "wrong". :thumbup:


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

Not so much done for looks but I'm sure there hasn't been another one... my old GTI on FD RX7 wheels


----------



## jakubPL1 (Sep 17, 2014)

My MK5 on 18" CC Interlagos reps


----------



## occupant (Oct 26, 2009)

*I was inspired enough to take a picture...*

Although what inspired this was probably more along the lines of, "hold my beer and watch this"










What we have here is a 1995-2001 Chevrolet Lumina sedan with Olds Super Stock II wheels off likely an mid-80s Cutlass 442 or Hurst W-30 or something. Also likely to be a mere 14x6 in size and I'm guessing 235/60R14 tires. The problem here is those are RWD wheels with a 5x4.75 bolt pattern on a FWD car with a 5x115 bolt pattern and I hope he used adapters, but that explains why they look like skateboard wheels.

There are Super Stock wheels for FWD GM cars in 5x100 and 5x115, but they are all 13 or 14 inch. Here's those wheels on a wagon and those aren't the Lumina's wheels.


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

occupant said:


> Although what inspired this was probably more along the lines of, "hold my beer and watch this"
> 
> What we have here is a 1995-2001 Chevrolet Lumina sedan with Olds Super Stock II wheels off likely an mid-80s Cutlass 442 or Hurst W-30 or something. Also likely to be a mere 14x6 in size and I'm guessing 235/60R14 tires. The problem here is those are RWD wheels with a 5x4.75 bolt pattern on a FWD car with a 5x115 bolt pattern and I hope he used adapters, but that explains why they look like skateboard wheels.
> 
> There are Super Stock wheels for FWD GM cars in 5x100 and 5x115, but they are all 13 or 14 inch. Here's those wheels on a wagon and those aren't the Lumina's wheels.


I think we're more looking for "inspired" examples.... Good looking stuff.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

audiphile said:


> Not so much done for looks but I'm sure there hasn't been another one... my old GTI on FD RX7 wheels


Ooh, nice. That makes me want to repost something I know I posted about 30 pages ago:


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

If "hold my beer and watch this" isn't inspiration, I don't know what is.


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

turbo_nine said:


> If "hold my beer and watch this" isn't inspiration, I don't know what is.


Hmmm.. Can't argue that.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Omnilith said:


> I think we're more looking for "inspired" examples.... Good looking stuff.


I'll take 10 of his posts over another, "here's a Passat/Jetta/Golf/etc." on some CC wheels everyday. Ooooh, just where does one find such inspiration? Surely, LSD and a trip to the desert were involved.


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

17" Jeep Wrangler wheels on a MkII Golf:


----------



## ManualMirrors (Nov 29, 2015)

jrsmitchell said:


> Great looking truck :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks! 



pontiac said:


> I prefer 3rd gens on FJ or Tundra wheels. :beer:


I do not. But the world would be boring if we all had the same things. :beer:


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

RennbahnPolizei said:


> 17" Jeep Wrangler wheels on a MkII Golf:


Those look sweet, but they would look especially cool on a Golf Country!


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

I'm still waiting to see a FR-S or BRZ on Subaru Crosstrek wheels. Soon, the FR-S Release Series 2.0 will be out in the Crosstrek desert khaki color. If nobody does it, I'll do it myself!


----------



## vwscotty (Jun 1, 2012)

Slonie said:


> I'm still waiting to see a FR-S or BRZ on Subaru Crosstrek wheels. Soon, the FR-S Release Series 2.0 will be out in the Crosstrek desert khaki color. If nobody does it, I'll do it myself!


God i hope not...IMO the worst looking wheels ever made lol


----------



## Boggus (Jul 16, 2000)

Neon SRT4 on VW 20th wheels.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

vwscotty said:


> God i hope not...IMO the worst looking wheels ever made lol


That may well be, but it still must be done. ESPECIALLY now that the FR-S is going to come in a Crosstrek-specififc color... Doesn't the OP get to make a few grand proclamations in the thread?


----------



## j1o (Nov 27, 2000)

R-Dubya said:


> 2015-11-01_01-56-03 by Ronny Walters, on Flickr
> 
> Finally have one of my own to contribute eace:


Are those white wheels on a black car? :what:


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

j1o said:


> Are those white wheels on a black car? :what:


>implying that's not a wonderful combination


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> >implying that's not a wonderful combination


>also implying that the car is a simply black and the wheels are a simple white, which they aren't. The car is deep black pearl which has a lot of blue in it depending on the lighting, and the wheels are more of an almond/cream color that matches the tan leather interior. I think it looks good, especially once you notice the interior (which you don't in most pictures, obviously)

2015-11-21_02-34-13 by Ronny Walters, on Flickr


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

R-Dubya said:


> >also implying that the car is a simply black and the wheels are a simple white, which they aren't. The car is deep black pearl which has a lot of blue in it depending on the lighting, and the wheels are more of an almond/cream color that matches the tan leather interior. I think it looks good, especially once you notice the interior (which you don't in most pictures, obviously)
> 
> 2015-11-21_02-34-13 by Ronny Walters, on Flickr


Just like jokes, if it needs that much explaining, it isn't working. opcorn:


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Just like jokes, if it needs that much explaining, it isn't working. opcorn:


I dig it and could tell by the first picture it was blue and cream. I've never seen an example of those 7 series wheels that looked bad, ever.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

ADargetnI said:


> I dig it and could tell by the first picture it was blue and cream. I've never seen an example of those 7 series wheels that looked bad, ever.


Blue and cream, purple and dirty. Toe-mate-toe, toe-mah-toe.


----------



## vwscotty (Jun 1, 2012)

Slonie said:


> That may well be, but it still must be done. ESPECIALLY now that the FR-S is going to come in a Crosstrek-specififc color... Doesn't the OP get to make a few grand proclamations in the thread?


Fair. :beer:


I'm still going to cringe though


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Blue and cream, purple and dirty. Toe-mate-toe, toe-mah-toe.


I have been slacking on cleaning my wheels lately. Worst part about having (almost) white wheels :laugh:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Just like jokes, if it needs that much explaining, it isn't working. opcorn:


It didn't need explaining to me, and I think it works wonderfully.  different strokes for different folks I guess!


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

VDub2625 said:


> It didn't need explaining to me, and I think it works wonderfully.


What? You mean to tell me the site's biggest fanboi likes another VW? Gee, what's next? The Sun rising in the East?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> What? You mean to tell me the site's biggest fanboi likes another VW? Gee, what's next? The Sun rising in the East?


Erm, ok.. what's your deal? haven't gotten your daily dose of hate in yet?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

VDub2625 said:


> Erm, ok.. what's your deal? haven't gotten your daily dose of hate in yet?


Nice ninja edit to minimize. :thumbup:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Nice ninja edit to minimize. :thumbup:


It's not a "ninja edit" when it says I edited it... It's actually how I felt when I posted it. Wasn't trying to sound rude. Stop looking for a reason to bash, you won't find one. Don't know what your deal is but spend some time outside, it's a great day :thumbup:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> It's not a "ninja edit" when it says I edited it... It's actually how I felt when I posted it. Wasn't trying to sound rude. Stop looking for a reason to bash, you won't find one. Don't know what your deal is but spend some time outside, it's a great day :thumbup:


Do yourself a favor and stop feeding the troll.:thumbup:


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

a bit lame but to get this thread away from that damn Passat


GMT800 on Current Z71 wheels.


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

if only these were directional


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

Woodski said:


> if only these were directional


**** yeah. There's a green E30 wagon on gold ones and they look sick on this as well.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

G60 Carat said:


> a Volkswagen SEDAN on Bentley wheels. :thumbup:


I actually purchased these wheels off this CC owner and are on my 2105 Passat. It's a matter of personal choice if it works for you, all good  If not still ok not your ride! LOL


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

G60 Carat said:


> a Volkswagen SEDAN on Bentley wheels. :thumbup:


That is not a sedan.
It is undoubtedly a coupe, granted a four door coupe.:wave:


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

My beater Camry on Accord V6/6-speed wheels and an Isuzu roof rack for no reason.


----------



## Quentin (Apr 17, 2006)

bluefox280 said:


> E36 Wheels on MINI Cooper S (R53).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks amazing. Ditch the BMW caps and I'd rock it all day on our R53. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

I absolutely love bagged wagons this one's on Mercedes wheels


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

MkII on 16" GM steel wheels (4x100) and Skoda Citigo hubcaps:


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

More MK2 stuff.


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> That is not a sedan.
> It is undoubtedly a coupe, granted a four door coupe.:wave:


It's a sedan that identifies as a coupe. And it is beautiful :heart:


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

G60 Carat said:


> More MK2 stuff.


Did they have to cut up M1 wheels?


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

G60 Carat said:


> More MK2 stuff


except most of these are NOT OEM wheels.....which is what this thread is about.


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

You'reDrunk said:


> except most of these are NOT OEM wheels.....which is what this thread is about.


Except they ALL are?

Mk2 Supra
Some Alfa
Beretta GTZ
Fiat? Or some other Euro rig I can't pin down
BMW M1


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

konigwheels said:


> Except they ALL are?
> 
> Mk2 Supra
> Some Alfa
> ...


I stand corrected.


I had no idea M1 wheels came in multi-piece....and that the 2nd set were alfa :thumbup:


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

E92 m3 wheels on my e91


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

HI SPEED said:


> E92 m3 wheels on my e91


How did you find such inspiration? :facepalm:


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

turbo_nine said:


> Did they have to cut up M1 wheels?


Sadly yes. But I'd like to think the barrels were probably hammered, or at least one of the wheels was unrepairable. 

I'm starting to see it more and more. I actually really like it, it's a great way to turn an OEM wheel into a bigger/wider wheel. Like 13" to 15" etc.


----------



## Brownalicious (Oct 23, 2007)

G60 Carat said:


> Sadly yes. But I'd like to think the barrels were probably hammered, or at least one of the wheels was unrepairable.
> 
> I'm starting to see it more and more. I actually really like it, it's a great way to turn an OEM wheel into a bigger/wider wheel. Like 13" to 15" etc.


Sorry to derail - how does one do this? Which shop does this?


----------



## alpha2turbo (Dec 31, 2012)

Brownalicious said:


> Sorry to derail - how does one do this? Which shop does this?


I am very curious too. I've never seen this before.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

G60 Carat said:


>


Inspiration!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

konigwheels said:


> Except they ALL are?
> 
> Mk2 Supra
> Some Alfa
> ...


The second to last ones seem to have Renault center caps. And the Alfa wheels are off a 147.


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

Brownalicious said:


> Sorry to derail - how does one do this? Which shop does this?


https://www.facebook.com/Indywidual-wheel-Dzidziusbmw-Zbif-435223189880338/

these are the guys that did the ones on the Polo; I don't know if the did the others as well


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Brownalicious said:


> Sorry to derail - how does one do this?


You have to machine the original wheels, so you end up with just a flange. This flanges is drilled and tapped, then you install split wheel barrels of your choice.

Pics here: http://www.stanceworks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8396


----------



## j1o (Nov 27, 2000)

G60 Carat said:


>


Ugh these might be 2 of the ugliest sets of wheels of all time.


----------



## Caruser4 (Apr 15, 2008)

Not exactly inspiring


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

^ What are those from?


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Lifelong Obsession said:


> ^ What are those from?


Maserati Quattroporte. First to run these on my mk5 back in 2012. I wonder if he found out the hard way that those wheels require incredibly long studs. 

SoWo 2012 by Ryan Rosenberg, on Flickr


----------



## TheMadChigga (Feb 24, 2002)

wowzer on the Volvo, got any more? it looks so similar to those factory S80 wheels but much nicer looking.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

BluMagic said:


>


These look awesome!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Rogerthat said:


> Inspiration!


Wow talk about throw back, anyone old enough to know who the duo are? Not my favourite music era! LOL


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

northendroid said:


> Wow talk about throw back, anyone old enough to know who the duo are? Not my favourite music era! LOL


dude, if you don't know who those two are you you are out of touch. i mean, say it isn't so. some things are better left unsaid.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

northendroid said:


> Wow talk about throw back, anyone old enough to know who the duo are? Not my favourite music era! LOL


Sounds like I have T-shirts older than you. :sly:


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

jreed1337 said:


> dude, if you don't know who those two are you you are out of touch. i mean, say it isn't so. some things are better left unsaid.


I know who they are just checking is anyone else does!


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

northendroid said:


> I know who they are just checking is anyone else does!


:laugh:


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Should I ruin it for everybody? (Man I want that 'stash!)


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

'03-'04 Boxster S wheels on my 951


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

TheMadChigga said:


> wowzer on the Volvo, got any more? it looks so similar to those factory S80 wheels but much nicer looking.


http://www.stanceworks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=73449

He also put them on his 850


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ are those wheels staggered? Looks like I'm seeing a little more concave on the rear, but maybe it's my eyes playing tricks on me.


----------



## Brownalicious (Oct 23, 2007)

G60 Carat said:


> Should I ruin it for everybody? (Man I want that 'stash!)


Whooa here they come - watch out Carat they'll chew you up! 

Thanks to whoever sent the fb link!


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

cramerica said:


> ^ are those wheels staggered? Looks like I'm seeing a little more concave on the rear, but maybe it's my eyes playing tricks on me.



yeah i think the rears are 18x10.5


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Brownalicious said:


> Whooa here they come - watch out Carat they'll chew you up!


They'll also see your every move.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

cramerica said:


> ^ are those wheels staggered? Looks like I'm seeing a little more concave on the rear, but maybe it's my eyes playing tricks on me.


Fronts are 18x8.5 et52, rears are 18x10.5et50.5. Perfect for adaptation, but the incredibly deep lug holes necessitate a 40mm longer stud than normal.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Was going to put my friend's cherokee wheel on until I saw the cost of adapters, so enjoy this awful photoshop:


----------



## Aaron22 (May 21, 2008)

Pic request since it's time to take my winter tires off...

Anything interesting on a non ST fiesta?


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Ultrasports for my winter setup on my A6 Avant


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

jreed1337 said:


> dude, if you don't know who those two are you you are out of touch. i mean, say it isn't so. some things are better left unsaid.


I didn't know who they were either. 
I had to google it to find out. Still no idea who they are. I've heard of them, but I don't think I've ever heard the music. 
Are you getting scared that you're old enough to like things that entire generations have never heard of? :laugh:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

simon_C said:


> Are you getting scared that you're old enough to like things that entire generations have never heard of? :laugh:


Not here. I kinda enjoy growing old.
Granted, I have been called an old soul in a young body many a times.


----------



## JigenVW (Feb 1, 2003)

Aaron22 said:


> Pic request since it's time to take my winter tires off...
> 
> Anything interesting on a non ST fiesta?


How about this?


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

I believe these were BMW Style 10s or something along those lines 15x7 ET24

















RS6 reps 18x8 ET38 for our 03 Snap Orange









Omni wheels on my above jetta


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Blade3562 said:


> Omni wheels on my above jetta


No no no no! You're doing this wrong!!

The Pizza and Pepperpots are great wheels, but MUST be polished. Break out the wet sandpaper!


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

Black VW Golf Mk4 on Hummer wheels by Retro-Motoring and WoertherseePics.com, on Flickr

Black VW Golf Mk4 on Hummer wheels by Retro-Motoring and WoertherseePics.com, on Flickr


----------



## Jrod511 (Apr 29, 2009)

Still the best thread


----------



## Quentin (Apr 17, 2006)

Venza 20" wheels on a Camry SE. Sounds tragic but looks decent. 


Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## _FLASH_ (Feb 24, 2016)

Quentin said:


> Venza 20" wheels on a Camry SE. Sounds tragic but looks decent.
> 
> 
> Sent from Tandy 400


I hate myself for how good I think it looks.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

_FLASH_ said:


> I hate myself for how good I think it looks.


Right there with ya :wave:


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

Quentin said:


> Venza 20" wheels on a Camry SE. Sounds tragic but looks decent.
> 
> 
> Sent from Tandy 400


Damn, that is OEM+, plus a boner.
Always loved those wheels and they look damn fine on that car with the black, tinted windows, and smoked tails.


----------



## dromanbujak600 (Oct 26, 2005)

Honda Element with CR-V wheels










BMW 550i with M5 wheels










Jeep Cherokee with Grand Cherokee wheels










Ford Ranger with Mustang Bulitt wheels










Lexus ES300 with newer ES300 wheels


----------



## dromanbujak600 (Oct 26, 2005)

Acura ILX with TL wheels








[/url]Acura ILX by Colin, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

Ok, here's some interesting ones I've saved from the last few months. Some good, some, well, not. :laugh:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

dromanbujak600 said:


> BMW 550i with M5 wheels


At least here those would most likely be knockoffs. They're so common it's driving me nuts.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

Son said:


> At least here those would most likely be knockoffs. They're so common it's driving me nuts.


My buddy has a 350,000 KM E36 325i convertible that the last owner put some oversize M3 knockoff wheels on. They're so out of place on the older, tired yet proud looking car that it drives me nuts.
That said, my goodness is it a relaxing car to drive. Must be how it got all those miles on it.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

dromanbujak600 said:


> Acura ILX with TL wheels
> 
> 
> 
> ...




These are some of my favorite OEM wheels right now... and they are cheap!


----------



## TheMadChigga (Feb 24, 2002)

Biff Beltsander said:


> Damn, that is OEM+, plus a boner.
> Always loved those wheels and they look damn fine on that car with the black, tinted windows, and smoked tails.


You will like how highlander wheels look on them too, I've been debating to lower mine and slap a set of highlander wheels on, but don't want to lose the comfort of the giant sidewall.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

Son said:


> At least here those would most likely be knockoffs. They're so common it's driving me nuts.


It's super common here in the states too. M5 wheels, M6 wheels, E46 M3 wheels... You name it.



TheMadChigga said:


> You will like how highlander wheels look on them too, I've been debating to lower mine and slap a set of highlander wheels on, but don't want to lose the comfort of the giant sidewall.


That looks... Very good.


----------



## turkey_club (Apr 8, 2009)

Wolfslash16 said:


> Ok, here's some interesting ones I've saved from the last few months. Some good, some, well, not. :laugh:


 Driving me crazy! What are those?:banghead:


edit:_NVM they are V6 New Edge wheels! at least i think_


----------



## TheMadChigga (Feb 24, 2002)

Ryukein said:


> That looks... Very good.


I've found out a lot of Highlander/Venza wheels look very good on newer Camry, it's a struggle for me since I see them going for very cheap online and our Camry needs new tires.


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

18" Acura RDX wheels.


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

turkey_club said:


> Driving me crazy! What are those?:banghead:
> 
> 
> edit:_NVM they are V6 New Edge wheels! at least i think_


96-97 Ford Mustang Cobra wheels I think.


----------



## turkey_club (Apr 8, 2009)

CanadianTurbo said:


> 96-97 Ford Mustang Cobra wheels I think.


ok..... yea....i see now :thumbup::beer:

thanks!


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

CanadianTurbo said:


> 96-97 Ford Mustang Cobra wheels I think.


I was thinking the same thing so I'm pretty sure we're right.


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

turkey_club said:


> Driving me crazy! What are those?:banghead:
> 
> 
> edit:_NVM they are V6 New Edge wheels! at least i think_


That maxima owner swagger jacked off the 1989-1994 4dsc maima guys they retrofitted all kinds of sn95/new edge wheels


----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

G60 Carat said:


> Sadly yes. But I'd like to think the barrels were probably hammered, or at least one of the wheels was unrepairable.
> 
> I'm starting to see it more and more. I actually really like it, it's a great way to turn an OEM wheel into a bigger/wider wheel. Like 13" to 15" etc.


Makes me want to buy my old Fiero wheels back and get this done.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Wolfslash16 said:


>


haha wow. never thought i would see a Nomad with MK4 wheels on it! :screwy:


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

jreed1337 said:


> haha wow. never thought i would see a Nomad with MK4 wheels on it! :screwy:


:laugh:


----------



## derangedsheep (Jul 6, 2006)

I thought this looked decent. H2 wheels on a Colorado.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Volkswagen Amarok on BMW X5 20 inch wheels


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

PerL said:


> Volkswagen Amarok on BMW X5 20 inch wheels


I think that looks pretty decent.


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

944S on 964 Carrera 2 wheels.


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

My Civic Hybrid on TL Type-S wheels.


----------



## Quentin (Apr 17, 2006)

4Runner TRD Pro wheels on a TRD Off-road Tacoma. Black overfenders and those handsome wheels are a great match. 


Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## dromanbujak600 (Oct 26, 2005)

Quentin said:


> 4Runner TRD Pro wheels on a TRD Off-road Tacoma. Black overfenders and those handsome wheels are a great match.
> 
> 
> Sent from Tandy 400


:thumbup::heart:


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Woodski said:


> My Civic Hybrid on TL Type-S wheels.


From the worst OEMs to one of the nicest! Jolly good show!


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

VW wheels on a Corvette :banghead:










/trollface


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Woodski said:


> My Civic Hybrid on TL Type-S wheels.


Did you notice a reduction in fuel mileage with those? Just curious lol


----------



## Quentin (Apr 17, 2006)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> VW wheels on a Corvette :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone already made that joke a few pages back (VW wheels on a Chevy nomad).


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

A4 Avant wheels on a 2007 Jetta, my daughters car I think it suits the car well.


----------



## nyexx (Dec 12, 2014)

northendroid said:


> A4 Avant wheels on a 2007 Jetta, my daughters car I think it suits the car well.


This looks so good :thumbup:










2nd gen Mazda 3 with Altima SER rims


----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

Finally got a pic... 19" TTRS on my MKV


----------



## pefer (Apr 27, 2006)

2013 Kia Soul on early 300M "Special" Wheels


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

Mk6 GTI wheels on a Mk7 GTI.


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

You guys are really stretching on some of these last few ones.


----------



## chandlerGTi (Jul 13, 2004)

Mazda 5 w/cayenne wheels


Mazda 5 w/964 wheels


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

pefer said:


> 2013 Kia Soul on early 300M "Special" Wheels


This guy gets it. :thumbup:



Numbersix said:


> Mk6 GTI wheels on a Mk7 GTI.


This guy does not. :facepalm:



SAV912 said:


> You guys are really stretching on some of these last few ones.


Exactly, a generation or chassis swap from the same mfr. is less than inspirational. Now, the Mazda just above is what this thread was started for. :thumbup:


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

chandlerGTi said:


> Mazda 5 w/cayenne wheels
> 
> 
> Mazda 5 w/964 wheels





Accidental L8 apex said:


> ... the Mazda just above is what this thread was started for. :thumbup:


:thumb: Are Porsche wheels somehow a direct fit I didn't know about or does this one have adaptors?


----------



## chandlerGTi (Jul 13, 2004)

I run adaptors, Porsche wheels are high offset usually so easier to make them work, also oem wheels are easiest to make look stockish on another model. I run Volk CV-Pros on it now.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

chandlerGTi said:


> I run adaptors, Porsche wheels are high offset usually so easier to make them work, also oem wheels are easiest to make look stockish on another model. I run Volk CV-Pros on it now.


Hey man. Your name is one I didn't think I'd ever see again.


----------



## chandlerGTi (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm still here, don't post much though.


----------



## Chazwozza (Dec 4, 2015)

Spotted this in Montreal last week: A Jeep Patriot with old Chrysler LHS wheels.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Chazwozza said:


> Spotted this in Montreal last week: A Jeep Patriot with old Chrysler LHS wheels.


This is the most Montreal thing I've ever seen in my life. ic:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Quentin said:


> 4Runner TRD Pro wheels on a TRD Off-road Tacoma. Black overfenders and those handsome wheels are a great match.
> 
> 
> Sent from Tandy 400


Just an accessory wheel, not really valid for the topic.

I had 'em on one of my Tacomas


----------



## Quentin (Apr 17, 2006)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Just an accessory wheel, not really valid for the topic.
> 
> I had 'em on one of my Tacomas


They are OEM for the TRD Pro 4Runner. I am seeing them enough on Tacomas (and as an accessory on the 4Runner page) that it is definitely erring more toward invalid for the topic. 

But good god, it looks sharp.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Quentin said:


> They are OEM for the TRD Pro 4Runner. I am seeing them enough on Tacomas (and as an accessory on the 4Runner page) that it is definitely erring more toward invalid for the topic.
> 
> But good god, it looks sharp.


My first Taco had them before they were OEM on the 4Runner. Before that, they trickled into parts catalogs as 'SEMA special' wheels. :beer:


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

chandlerGTi said:


> Mazda 5 w/964 wheels


I have those on my 944S :laugh:










They're a little beat up, but they're light, strong and fairly good looking.


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)

'Yoda with Mustang wheels


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

How on earth does that work? Ford and Toyota bolt patterns aren't even close


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

PerL said:


> How on earth does that work? Ford and Toyota bolt patterns aren't even close


If by not even close, you mean exactly the same, you are correct. 5x114.3 in this instance.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

I was, for some reason, sure that this Camry had a 5x100 like older Camrys, and medium sized Toyotas (Carina, Avensis) that we have in Europe


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

PerL said:


> I was, for some reason, sure that this Camry had a 5x100 like older Camrys, and medium sized Toyotas (Carina, Avensis) that we have in Europe


Nope. 5x114.3. Regardless, those are some of the most hideous wheels ever produced


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

Numbersix said:


> Mk6 GTI wheels on a Mk7 GTI.


lol GTI wheels on a GTI


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

shawshank redemption said:


> lol GTI wheels on a GTI


I know, right? Just where does one find a muse these days to conjure such inspiration? :laugh:


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

Shameless plug. My 245 on Pontiac trans am GTA wheels


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

shawshank redemption said:


> lol GTI wheels on a GTI


but bro they are from an older car #knowyourroots #yolo #vape #tightpants #flatbrimsociety #stancenation #lower #bagsareforgroceries


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

We have more people bitching about what "belongs" in this thread than are actually posting. Can we move it along already?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

VDub2625 said:


> We have more people bitching about what "belongs" in this thread than are actually posting. Can we move it along already?


I guess it depends on which you think is worse? Those pic-whoring, since they're obviously not posting relevant to the thread, or those calling them out while also giving kudos to those who are. And then there's you. :laugh:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> but bro they are from an older car #knowyourroots #yolo #vape #tightpants #flatbrimsociety #stancenation #lower #bagsareforgroceries


Stop using #, it bothers me.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Stop using #, it bothers me.


What do you have against the octothorpe?


----------



## oldster1 (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

ncbrock said:


> Shameless plug. My 245 on Pontiac trans am GTA wheels


THIS. This is what this thread is about, and that looks effin' AMAZING. :thumbup:


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)




----------



## Quentin (Apr 17, 2006)

PerL said:


>


Those look like wheel covers for some reason. There is a guy here that has the same wheel on his F56 MINI Cooper (British racing green) and it looks amazing.


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Quentin said:


> Those look like wheel covers *for some reason*. There is a guy here that has the same wheel on his F56 MINI Cooper (British racing green) and it looks amazing.


It's called "poke". It makes wheels look like wheel covers instead of wheels. :laugh:


----------



## jrsmitchell (Aug 18, 2012)

The E30 above reminded me of a car I saw in the mall parking lot last year


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

jrsmitchell said:


> The E30 above reminded me of a car I saw in the mall parking lot last year


Wow that some poke


----------



## Quentin (Apr 17, 2006)

*Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the &quot;wrong&quot; car!*



Elite_Deforce said:


> It's called "poke". It makes wheels look like wheel covers instead of wheels. :laugh:


I'd say the tire stretch makes these flat face wheels look like wheel covers more than the poke. Either way, 90s exotic wheels on an 80s body doesn't work.

Edit: found the pic off North American Motoring


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Quentin said:


> Either way, 90s exotic wheels on an 80s body doesn't work.


The 348 came out in 1989


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm running Beetle wheels on my GSW. I know its not that far of a stretch, but I haven't seen too many people using these wheels on anything other than a Beetle. 

Now if VW can only announce what is going on with dieselgate so I can figured out if it is worth my time/money to lower the car or not


----------



## Quentin (Apr 17, 2006)

*Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the &quot;wrong&quot; car!*



PerL said:


> The 348 came out in 1989


And it ran through 1995. That puts 6 of its 7 years in the 90s. If we want to get really pedantic about it, the e30 ran from 82 into the early 90s. Doesn't change the fact that the style is mismatched.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Heavy Jeep influx today!

Wrangler Sahara Wheels on Jetta Wagon.

















Rubicon Wheels on MK4 Golf

















Something something on MK3

















Some year Wrangler or maybe Cherokee wheels on Mk1









on MK3









Something Jeep on Cabrio.

















Bonus.
Jag Wheels on MK3


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

G60 Carat said:


> Some year Wrangler or maybe Cherokee wheels on Mk1


Comanche is what you're looking for, sir


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Quentin said:


> And it ran through 1995. That puts 6 of its 7 years in the 90s. If we want to get really pedantic about it, the e30 ran from 82 into the early 90s. Doesn't change the fact that the style is mismatched.


So your incorrect fact is not a problem (the car was designed in the 80s, even if "only" one of it's models years was in that decade), but your opinion that it's mismatched is somehow a more important "fact". 

I really, really wish people would learn the difference between fact and opinion, and that opinions are like you, er, I mean, *******s. I'm sure you know the phrase. Everybody wants to talk about ehat fits and what doesn't, and if it doesn't, oh boy will you hear it. 

I think we should auto-delete any comment in this thread without a picture from here on out.


----------



## Quentin (Apr 17, 2006)

*Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the &quot;wrong&quot; car!*



G60 Carat said:


> Rubicon Wheels on MK4 Golf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That actually looks very good.



VDub2625 said:


> So your incorrect fact is not a problem (the car was designed in the 80s, even if "only" one of it's models years was in that decade), but your opinion that it's mismatched is somehow a more important "fact".


Cars are designed years in advance. The actual year it went pen to paper wasn't the point. My opinion is that the e30 is a quintessential 80s car and I don't feel that the wheels from a later model exotic really work with it. It is like putting two different shades of blue together. They are close enough that they clash. 



> I really, really wish people would learn the difference between fact and opinion, and that opinions are like you, er, I mean, *******s. I'm sure you know the phrase. Everybody wants to talk about ehat fits and what doesn't, and if it doesn't, oh boy will you hear it. I think we should auto-delete any comment in this thread without a picture from here on out.


I'm an ******* because I misused "fact"? I did post a car with the exact same wheels that I thought pulled it off a lot better. That isn't being an *******. That is just participating.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

VDub2625 said:


> So your incorrect fact is not a problem (the car was designed in the 80s, even if "only" one of it's models years was in that decade), but your opinion that it's mismatched is somehow a more important "fact".
> 
> I really, really wish people would learn the difference between fact and opinion, and that opinions are like you, er, I mean, *******s. I'm sure you know the phrase. Everybody wants to talk about ehat fits and what doesn't, and if it doesn't, oh boy will you hear it.
> 
> I think we should auto-delete any comment in this thread without a picture from here on out.


Just let it go. FFS. :facepalm:

The jeep-wheel dump above is surprisingly awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Quentin said:


> "I don't feel"
> 
> I'm an ******* because I misused "fact"? I did post a car with the exact same wheels that I thought pulled it off a lot better. That isn't being an *******. That is just participating.


How you "feel" is different from badgering us that it's set in stone that they don't work. Sorry he proved you wrong but like Accidental L8 apex said, just let it go, it didn't need 3 more posts bickering back and forth. You don't like it, we get it, stop trying to "prove" it and move on.



Accidental L8 apex said:


> Just let it go. FFS. :facepalm:


Was my first time commenting on the E30/Ferrari wheels. What I have a problem with is people keep bickering on what is wrong or right. Just post pictures. I don't care if anyone thinks it's wrong or right. I care to see wheels on different brands (or, even inside the brand *gasp* the rules aren't law, live a little and let it go  ). I can't be the only one frustrated by these posts.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Edit: dumb internets.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

wow, these look great:
http://www.getallparts.com/Jeep-Wra...0O7rqgbxddObPM96dOxwEjQmzBiJ7kVKNQaApwA8P8HAQ

cheap too


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Well, since the E30 was "too old" for that wheel, I guess this Volvo is too modern then? :screwy:










How about a brick with E46 wheels?



Oh, and here's two more of that E30, which in my opinion, looks fantastic with the Ferrari wheels


----------



## Quentin (Apr 17, 2006)

PerL said:


> Well, since the E30 was "too old" for that wheel, I guess this Volvo is too modern then? :screwy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually think that Volvo looks great on those wheels.


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

PerL said:


> How about a brick with E46 wheels?


thats such a ****ty photoshop


----------



## Quentin (Apr 17, 2006)

*Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the &quot;wrong&quot; car!*

What is up with Tapatalk today?


----------



## VWPal (Oct 28, 2003)

PerL said:


>


It'd be really awesome if the hubs had the Volvo prancing mooses...meese? you know what I mean.












Quentin said:


> I actually think that Volvo looks great on those wheels.



That's cause they look almost stock.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

PerL said:


>


----------



## Chazwozza (Dec 4, 2015)

Quentin said:


> I actually think that Volvo looks great on those wheels.


And they actually use the same 5x108 bolt pattern, IIRC. Maybe spacers would be needed but not adapters...


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Quentin said:


> What is up with Tapatalk today?


Not much. What's up with you?


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

R33 wheels for the front of my Civic. Not for everybody, but they're on my car because I couldn't run the RPF1's with my tire setup for the alignment I want.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

R33 wheels look great on everything


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

CaleDeRoo said:


> R33 wheels look great on everything


Everything 90's.

Not a fan of them on that, but it ain't my car so heyooo


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Woodski said:


> Everything 90's.
> 
> Not a fan of them on that, but it ain't my car so heyooo


I'm not in love with them on my car either, just mounted them to get that extra clearance. Eyeing another set of wheels because I'm not too big on the mismatched wheel setup


----------



## DarrenW (Feb 13, 2003)

Ferrari:

Mint Seat Ibiza on Ferrari 348 wheels by Retro-Motoring and WoertherseePics.com, on Flickr

BMW:

Sourkrauts Mercedes Benz Coupe on BMW Wheels by Retro-Motoring and WoertherseePics.com, on Flickr

Jaguar and Alfa:

VW Sciroccos on Jaguar and Alfa Romeo wheels by Retro-Motoring and WoertherseePics.com, on Flickr

Fiat:

VW Golf Mk1 on Fiat Abarth wheels by Retro-Motoring and WoertherseePics.com, on Flickr


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Soapy. by Paul Underwood, on Flickr


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

PSU said:


> Soapy. by Paul Underwood, on Flickr


Holy throwback.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Holy throwback.


The good 'ole days I reckon.


----------



## Chazwozza (Dec 4, 2015)

CaleDeRoo said:


> R33 wheels look great on everything


Tru dat. An old coworker of mine had them on his 300HP 1.8T Golf, and they looked surprisingly right.


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

not a huge stretch here:


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

DarrenW said:


> BMW:
> 
> Sourkrauts Mercedes Benz Coupe on BMW Wheels by Retro-Motoring and WoertherseePics.com, on Flickr


BBS RS or replica, with BMW stickers


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

> Mercedes with BBS and BMW stickers.


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

One of mine


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Bangle era 5 series wheels. Looks really good, in my opinion.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

^ Those are off an E65 745li IIRC.


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

CostcoPizza said:


> ^ Those are off an E65 745li IIRC.


Could have also came off a refresh 750Li


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

Pennywise said:


> R33 wheels for the front of my Civic. Not for everybody, but they're on my car because I couldn't run the RPF1's with my tire setup for the alignment I want.


 I rather like it


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

ncbrock said:


> Shameless plug. My 245 on Pontiac trans am GTA wheels


This looks good :thumbup:


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Impeccable said:


> I rather like it


Here's another one —


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

I somehow like it:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

PerL said:


> BBS RS or replica, with BMW stickers


:what::sly::what::sly:

Who buys new Mercedes and can't afford real BBS wheels?


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> :what::sly::what::sly:
> 
> Who buys new Mercedes and can't afford real BBS wheels?


Lease?


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> :what::sly::what::sly:
> 
> Who buys new Mercedes and can't afford real BBS wheels?


I saw a C class with Chinesium tires today.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Elite_Deforce said:


> I saw a C class with Chinesium tires today.


Plenty of MB owners are super cheap and plenty more are completely not into cars and are simply badge whoring. My guess is that particular Venn diagram has a lot of overlap. 

My car's at the age where lots of people are surprised it looks and runs like new still. But everything's looked at as disposable these days, so not too surprising I guess. :thumbdown:


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

pontiac said:


> I prefer 3rd gens on FJ or Tundra wheels. :beer:


Nice. I miss my 3rd gen. I was going to go with this same setup if I'd kept it.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

Pennywise said:


> Here's another one —


Love it


----------



## Hogan (Aug 28, 2005)

My car...

94 SN95 GT with grey plastidipped wheels from a 2010 S197 GT










Dig the R33 wheels by the way, Pennywise. How hard were those to find? I kinda want to find some new wheels for my '12 Si, but the fiance is the one that drives it most of the time these days, so we'll probably just get some new tires and call it a day haha.


----------



## OG16vRocket (Jul 5, 2016)

Mini Countryman on Alpinas


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

OG16vRocket said:


> Mini Countryman on Alpinas


That looks sweet


----------



## WALS1 (Jul 8, 2016)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> :what::sly::what::sly:
> 
> Who buys new Mercedes and can't afford real BBS wheels?


They are real BBS though.... Just happen to be off a BMW. Looks like style 5s which are made by BBS.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

MINI wheels


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> MINI wheels


I like it because it looks good, is an obvious upgrade and sticks to the plot of the thread. :thumbup:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

mk2 (GLi/helios) BBS RA wheels on my mk3.


----------



## alpha2turbo (Dec 31, 2012)

Pennywise said:


> Here's another one —


Looks good but would probably look better if the wheels matched. R33 wheels on the front and rpf1's on the back just looks weird.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

jreed1337 said:


> mk2 (GLi/helios) BBS RA wheels on my mk3.


I have gold RAs on my blue mk3.:beer:


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Spotted this Miata at work recently. I'm pretty sure these are ROH wheels, and may have been a factory or dealer option on the 90's Camrys as that's usually where I see them:


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> I have gold RAs on my blue mk3.:beer:


nice. not sure what i am going to do when i take them off and get them trued up and refinished. was thinking gold could be an option, i could use some pics for thought! 

id love to do white faces and polished lips, but im far to anal about cleanliness to actually own white wheels...hah


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

jreed1337 said:


> nice. not sure what i am going to do when i take them off and get them trued up and refinished. was thinking gold could be an option, i could use some pics for thought!
> 
> id love to do white faces and polished lips, but im far to anal about cleanliness to actually own white wheels...hah


I will need to do some digging in the garage to see if I can get a picture. :beer:


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

I put jeep wheels on my wagon, am I cool now?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

jreed1337 said:


> nice. not sure what i am going to do when i take them off and get them trued up and refinished. was thinking gold could be an option, i could use some pics for thought!
> 
> id love to do white faces and polished lips, but im far to anal about cleanliness to actually own white wheels...hah


matched centers ala Helios/Trophy?


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

VDub2625 said:


> matched centers ala Helios/Trophy?












not a bad idea! ill see what i can come up with in pshop to get an idea. only concern is that it'll be a bit too much blue overall and not enough contrast from body to wheel. :beer:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Honestly gold seems like the best choice for bright blue, but just a suggestion  isn't there a pchop forum for color changes like that?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

bigteal said:


> I put jeep wheels on my wagon, am I cool now?


Cooler than just switching from one generation of the exact same car to another, but them's hurt-feelings words.


----------



## Markos (Feb 20, 1999)

What do you guys thing about the BMW RC090 (factory e39) Wheel on an E9? I have a set that needs wheel lip and bolt polishing, but I kind of changed my mind about putting them on my coupe. I keep going back and forth. I should probably just go check out this car since the owner Martin lives nearby. We haven't crossed paths yet.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Markos said:


> What do you guys thing about the BMW RC090 (factory e39) Wheel on an E9? I have a set that needs wheel lip and bolt polishing, but I kind of changed my mind about putting them on my coupe. I keep going back and forth. I should probably just go check out this car since the owner Martin lives nearby. We haven't crossed paths yet.


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

Markos said:


>


----------



## Aaron22 (May 21, 2008)

wrangler rubicon wheels and tires on a grand Cherokee


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

Aaron22 said:


> wrangler rubicon wheels and tires on a grand Cherokee


Nice update, clean and modern twist while looking rugged.


----------



## VeeDubMan54 (Oct 1, 2001)

Aaron22 said:


> wrangler rubicon wheels and tires on a grand Cherokee


Those are Sahara 18" wheels, rubicon's have 17s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Markos said:


> What do you guys thing about the BMW RC090 (factory e39) Wheel on an E9?


I think it's kinda derivative at this point but if you like it then that's all that matters. Mesh wheels do suit the E9 well but I think I'd try something a little bit different given that every other E9 now has plain Jane Style 5s. Maybe have some custom wheels built using the Style 5 centers or some other BMW wheel converted to 3-piece. See www.2polished.be or CR Custom Wheels or http://ewheelworks.us/ for more. 

Alternatively, some Work Ewing Mesh, SSR Formula Mesh, SSR Copro Piax Mesh or similar would work but the exact wheel face, offset, lip, color, etc. would have to be spot on.

If you're into the whole FIA Group 2 3.0CSL race car thing then it'd be cool to do wide period correct BBS center locks or some 911 RSR center locks.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

bump


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Those wheels really look good on anything, but damn the stance!


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Z28 Replicas.









http://www.ctsvowners.com/forum/10-wheels-tires/29318-mmr-z28-replica-20x10-sedan.html


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

BluMagic said:


> bump


Dman loving this but id like to see the ody next to it also looks like its rocking M6 wheels


----------



## Tapacuk (Dec 3, 2010)

*my Hyundai I30cw on Jeep Liberty wheels. (sorry for potatoe quality)*










another picture while camping


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

My Volvo S90 on S80 Canopus wheels & snow tires.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Geechie_Suede said:


> My Volvo S90 on S80 Canopus wheels & snow tires


----------



## Chazwozza (Dec 4, 2015)

Tapacuk said:


> another picture while camping


Now that's a new one. Never would have thought that the Elantra Touring and a Jeep Liberty would share the same bolt pattern. I assume you needed new lug nuts, and what size tires?


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Geechie_Suede said:


> My Volvo S90 on S80 Canopus wheels & snow tires.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can almost see sidewall! :laugh::biggrinsanta:


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Elite_Deforce said:


> I can almost see sidewall! :laugh::biggrinsanta:


There's some sidewall


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tapacuk (Dec 3, 2010)

Chazwozza said:


> Now that's a new one. Never would have thought that the Elantra Touring and a Jeep Liberty would share the same bolt pattern. I assume you needed new lug nuts, and what size tires?


Same lug nuts, 5mm spacer on the front to clear the caliper brackets. Tires are 225/45/R17. Also dropped 35mm on H&R springs all the way around.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

alpha2turbo said:


> Looks good but would probably look better if the wheels matched. R33 wheels on the front and rpf1's on the back just looks weird.


Really late reply, but it was a quick solution. the 17x9 +35 RPF1's with the 255's up front rubbed against the suspension. By jumping to the 17x9 +30 R33 wheels, I don't have that issue. It was a quick solution as I had a friend with these as spares. Buying a lower offset pair of RPF1's soon to dial in more negative camber for mad tite stancenation cred


----------



## Skidmark (Sep 26, 2000)

Maybe not inspired, but fits the thread -


----------



## fortyfive1911a1 (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm feeling about 1.3% of these. The other 98.7% are creeping me out.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

ChiTownA34DR said:


> I finally get to play in this thread!


Wow. Audi wheels on an Audi


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Skidmark said:


> Maybe *not* *inspired*, but fits the thread -


Sooo, it doesn't fit the thread at all then, gotcha. 



shawshank redemption said:


> Wow. Audi wheels on an Audi


Exactly, just where do you guys find such creative inspiration? :facepalm:


----------



## ChiTownA34DR (Dec 6, 2002)

shawshank redemption said:


> Wow. Audi wheels on an Audi


Yeah, sorry. I will remove...


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

No picture, because I was driving, but I saw a MkV Jetta with C5 Corvette wheels on it.


I didn't hate it.


----------



## slirt (Oct 5, 2004)

ChiTownA34DR said:


> Yeah, sorry. I will remove...


don't be silly, Dan; i too had Audi wheels on an Audi, but A6 4.2 pie plates on my B5 A4 1.8t (OG post #189 on pg.8)










god i loved that look...


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

I bought 'em back! E30 Technocasts 15x7 ET24 on another one of my Mk1s.


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

Beretta wheels on my old GLX?


----------



## MN Mongo (Apr 30, 2013)

Aaron22 said:


> wrangler rubicon wheels and tires on a grand Cherokee


Wow! Jeep wheels on a Jeep! 

(Shawshank, am I doing this right?)


----------



## AufMitDemSpiel (Nov 15, 2012)

Skidmark said:


> Maybe not inspired, but fits the thread -


I wish Toyota had the stones to roll a TRD'd 200-series off the assembly line like that; sweet setup! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

prometheus_ said:


> Beretta wheels on my old GLX?


I really like this.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

prometheus_ said:


> Beretta wheels on my old GLX?
> 
> RedJetta.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## WilboBaggins (Mar 16, 2012)

LB's look good on any car :thumbup:


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

WilboBaggins said:


> LB's look good on any car :thumbup:


Right! (Although maybe not that inspired, since it's just the next generations wheels, it's still a great looking wheel)


----------



## Skidmark (Sep 26, 2000)

AufMitDemSpiel said:


> I wish Toyota had the stones to roll a TRD'd 200-series off the assembly line like that; sweet setup!


Thanks! There's a really limited market for Land Cruiser/Tundra wheels that aren't black with fake beadlocks or MONSTER or something bro written on them, so I thought the Tundra Platinum wheels were a nice OEM+ upgrade. I had a feeling the right people would get it! :thumbup:


----------



## SixpackMk3 (Nov 28, 2008)

How some people TOTALLY miss the point of this thread blows my mind... :screwy:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

SixpackMk3 said:


> How some people TOTALLY miss the point of this thread blows my mind... :screwy:


Because they get their atta-boys from others who don't get it as well. I look at this place as more of a support group for non-enthusiasts to make each other feel better about the reasons why they've compromised than a place for any new knowledge to be exchanged and then discussed coherently. The former is nearly every thread while the latter is extremely rare. It's the reason most of my time on here is spent pissing on delusions.


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

G60 Carat said:


> Looks great. For awhile there was a local here with 16" Z24 5 spokes on a MK3.
> 
> So in that flavor, here's a Cavy on Long Beaches.


I used to own a bright red Z24 just like this. That looks fanTASTIC!


----------



## zaYG (May 29, 2009)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Because they get their atta-boys from others who don't get it as well. I look at this place as more of a support group for non-enthusiasts to make each other feel better about the reasons why they've compromised than a place for any new knowledge to be exchanged and then discussed coherently. The former is nearly every thread while the latter is extremely rare. It's the reason most of my time on here is spent pissing on delusions.


----------



## zaYG (May 29, 2009)

devianb said:


> Z28 Replicas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a+ :thumbup:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

zaYG said:


>


I'm disappointed my disappointment in this place has apparently disappointed you. I'm still getting a Christmas card though, right? :biggrinsanta:


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

I was looking for something and stumbled across this one.


----------



## Zekkal (Feb 13, 2012)

How about a D2 S8 with Lamborghini Cassiopeia wheels (not sure if it's been posted yet, can't remember every pic in 80+ pages


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

OMFG that's from the same company, how dare you?! lol jk, looks nice and meaty!!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the &quot;wrong&quot; car!*



ncbrock said:


> Shameless plug. My 245 on Pontiac trans am GTA wheels



I love this.

LGT on STI wheels.









Vibe GT rally car on mkIV Golf/Jetta wheels










Vanagon Carat with an EJ22 swap and Merc wheels










Baja on Forester XT wheels


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

patrikman said:


> Baja on Forester XT wheels


Don't care about anything in that picture except that truck next to the Forester. Tell me more.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the &quot;wrong&quot; car!*



Ryan1981 said:


> Don't care about anything in that picture except that truck next to the Forester. Tell me more.


Next to my Baja is a late 1930s International (IIRC)truck with an aircooled industrial Deutz V8 diesel.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

patrikman said:


> Next to my Baja is a late 1930s International (IIRC)truck with an aircooled industrial Deutz V8 diesel.


I meant Baja. Ha. But holy crap that truck is so cool.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

Ryan1981 said:


> Don't care about anything in that picture except that truck next to the Forester. Tell me more.


it's an 8th or 9th gen F-150, faded red paint, probably smells bad.


----------



## ccalvw (Jan 31, 2014)

Cayenne wheels







[/url]image by Daniel Mendez, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## gtiglxvr62000 (Feb 1, 2001)

X5 style 63 on e38
images hosting


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Ryan1981 said:


> I meant Baja. Ha. But holy crap that truck is so cool.


It's more of the more tasteful "ratrods" in town. Most of them look like the were built by guys who also have awesome custom Civics. 



A.Wilder said:


> it's an 8th or 9th gen F-150, faded red paint, probably smells bad.


Lol.



gtiglxvr62000 said:


> X5 style 63 on e38
> images hosting


I really like these wheels, always have.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

kind of want


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)




----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

BluMagic said:


> kind of want


This is my friend's old LS. A pair of those R33's are on my Civic right now.

My CRZ on my Civic's stock wheels --


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Pennywise said:


> This is my friend's old LS. A pair of those R33's are on my Civic right now.
> 
> My CRZ on my Civic's stock wheels --


They do look good on your Civic :thumbup:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Pennywise said:


> This is my friend's old LS. A pair of those R33's are on my Civic right now.
> 
> My CRZ on my Civic's stock wheels --
> 
> https://68.media.tumblr.com/542f632...87a/tumblr_ofslcrvAZi1qe2de8o2_1280.jpg[/IMG]


Nice they look good on yours too...... I've been looking for some for my UCF20 because I'd like 17", but I might go with Square G33s in the summer because I never see any up for sale. I've been debating doing R32 16"s too, they are a bit more common it seems


----------



## radiokilla (Jun 11, 2012)

BluMagic said:


> Nice they look good on yours too...... I've been looking for some for my UCF20 because I'd like 17", but I might go with Square G33s in the summer because I never see any up for sale. I've been debating doing R32 16"s too, they are a bit more common it seems


17" and 16" For UCF20 might look pretty tiny within the wheel arches. Chiming in here as the owner of that UCF10 you posted earlier, 17 even on that car was pushing it for being lowered.

I think a great option that you don't need to be super low on would be the 18" G35 Coupe OEM wheels or even the 19" Rays OEM wheels, they fit without fender modification and are pretty cheap to find used.

Here's one for reference:


----------



## radiokilla (Jun 11, 2012)

Posting my contribution to this thread:

My E36 on Nissan Skyline GTR (R33) Wheels


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

radiokilla said:


> 17" and 16" For UCF20 might look pretty tiny within the wheel arches. Chiming in here as the owner of that UCF10 you posted earlier, 17 even on that car was pushing it for being lowered.
> 
> I think a great option that you don't need to be super low on would be the 18" G35 Coupe OEM wheels or even the 19" Rays OEM wheels, they fit without fender modification and are pretty cheap to find used.
> 
> ...



nice cars! i really like tall sidewalls though and I'm trying to make it fun to drive while sticking with a more period correct 90's vibe. 

I did 17"s on my Genesis (big arches 19" OEM) and it looked good, but my LS will probably be less stancy than that was if I can resist. I like where much of the 90's Honda scene is going right now, i think that look is pretty timeless (i.e. Across EK9)


----------



## derangedsheep (Jul 6, 2006)

I saw this first generation Colorado on Hummer H3 wheels while I was waiting for the bus. Sorry for the poor framing, I didn't have any room to back up more.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

I think we've reached the point where Hummer wheels are now like Alphards. It's so rare to see an H2 or H3 with stock wheels it's notable.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

radiokilla said:


> 17" and 16" For UCF20 might look pretty tiny within the wheel arches. Chiming in here as the owner of that UCF10 you posted earlier, 17 even on that car was pushing it for being lowered.
> 
> I think a great option that you don't need to be super low on would be the 18" G35 Coupe OEM wheels or even the 19" Rays OEM wheels, they fit without fender modification and are pretty cheap to find used.
> 
> Here's one for reference:


G37 coupe/convertible wheels look amazing too


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

radiokilla said:


> Posting my contribution to this thread:
> 
> My E36 on Nissan Skyline GTR (R33) Wheels



Cars the R33 GTR wheels don't look good on: R33 GTR

Cars the R33 GTR wheels look good on: Any car except the R33 GTR

:thumbup:


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

not the most awe inspiring, but picked these TL enkeis up for $175 w/tires

some better rubber and I think they'll do the job

test fitted today;


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the &quot;wrong&quot; car!*

^ those look fly

GSxstyle95


----------



## Ttone74 (Oct 7, 2015)

Fiat 500 wheels on a Lancia Scorpion! Atleast they kept it Italian.


----------



## drive_sideways (Jul 17, 2014)

radiokilla said:


> Posting my contribution to this thread:
> 
> My E36 on Nissan Skyline GTR (R33) Wheels


These actually look good on ur car tho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrewSXR (Jul 26, 2000)

G37 Coupe wheels on Civic Si Coupe, I think it looks great:


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

DrewSXR said:


> G37 Coupe wheels on Civic Si Coupe, I think it looks great:


That's because it does!


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

DrewSXR said:


> G37 Coupe wheels on Civic Si Coupe, I think it looks great:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

DrewSXR said:


> G37 Coupe wheels on Civic Si Coupe, I think it looks great:


Besides looking great, it's not this thread's typical Subaru wheels on a Subaru or BMW wheels on a BMW. :thumbup:


----------



## ThatGTI (Oct 1, 2012)

My dad's T100 with 4Runner wheels.


----------



## Quadcammer24 (Jan 31, 2017)

19" 2015 MDX advance wheels on my 08 accord


----------



## DavieDoom (Jul 13, 2013)

Quick snap of my mk6 on Evo X wheels.

Sent from my GT-I9152 using Tapatalk


----------



## DavieDoom (Jul 13, 2013)

DavieDoom said:


> Quick snap of my mk6 on Evo X wheels.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9152 using Tapatalk












Sent from my GT-I9152 using Tapatalk


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

DavieDoom said:


> Sent from my GT-I9152 using Tapatalk


That's a good look :thumbup:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Lincoln Town Car rims on Ranger.
(dude's dad wrecked the old Town Car.. he salvaged the wheels)
*430k mile original never opened vulcan Ranger.
*Of course 5 speed manual.
Ford automatics of that time were luck to make it 150k miles.











Looks alright imo.


----------



## nyexx (Dec 12, 2014)

Quadcammer24 said:


> 19" 2015 MDX advance wheels on my 08 accord


Need more information on said Turbo Accord


----------



## Quadcammer24 (Jan 31, 2017)

nyexx said:


> Need more information on said Turbo Accord


Its a one off kit that I made 2 years ago. Stock motor, upgraded clutch, factory 5 speed. It has the beta forced induction software from Ktuner, uses a Garrett GT3076r turbo running 6/7lbs (wastegate) and makes 315whp/285ftlbs through a stock exhaust.


----------



## 92vwmatt (Jun 20, 2015)

About 15 years ago.. mx-3 wheels on my 323 beater










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WALS1 (Jul 8, 2016)

nyexx said:


> Need more information on said Turbo Accord


I think were gonna need a whole thread on this thing! Such a sweet sleeper!


----------



## nyexx (Dec 12, 2014)

Quadcammer24 said:


> Its a one off kit that I made 2 years ago. Stock motor, upgraded clutch, factory 5 speed. It has the beta forced induction software from Ktuner, uses a Garrett GT3076r turbo running 6/7lbs (wastegate) and makes 315whp/285ftlbs through a stock exhaust.


That is so awesome I can't even. Please make a thread about it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quadcammer24 (Jan 31, 2017)

WALS1 said:


> I think were gonna need a whole thread on this thing! Such a sweet sleeper!


I can do that.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

G8 on what i believe are E60 550i sport wheels.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

That looks really good, as does every G8 with BMW wheels I've seen.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Maxima on GTR wheels I drive past all the time.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

the V8 wheelgap is ridiculous compared to the SC, I like it though.


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

Kia Rio (?) on Infiniti wheels. Looked good.:thumbup:


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)

No pic but I saw a 2nd gen Charger with these wheels. Looked pretty cool. Kind of like the old-school mag look.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

TL enkeis with 595 RS-R, I wish I could have the front higher actually but I'm at max height w/ RCAs in there.


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

BluMagic said:


> TL enkeis with 595 RS-R, I wish I could have the front higher actually but I'm at max height w/ RCAs in there.


Damn, TLs really do look great on anything.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Crosstrek wheels on a BRZ. Pretty weird. Check out the RE-71R's, this is serious business :sly:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

hushypushy said:


> Crosstrek wheels on a BRZ. Pretty weird. Check out the RE-71R's, this is serious business :sly:


2017s no less, they look wonky to me with the slight twist.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

hushypushy said:


> Crosstrek wheels on a BRZ. Pretty weird. Check out the RE-71R's, this is serious business :sly:


Right tire, wrong wheel


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Pennywise said:


> Right tire, wrong wheel


Plus they are likely 3-4lbs heavier per corner.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

idk how I feel about this one, i like it but it also looks wrong to me at same time. :screwy:


----------



## jay3737 (May 19, 2005)

considering this OEM+ look for my odyssey (pilot elite 20s):








:laugh:


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

jay3737 said:


> considering this OEM+ look


I see that often. It looks very, very good in person.

Contributions from my phone...


----------



## gonzo08452 (Apr 17, 2006)

patrikman said:


> Plus they are likely 3-4lbs heavier per corner.


I was going to say sleeper until you posted this hahaha


----------



## gonzo08452 (Apr 17, 2006)

BluMagic said:


> idk how I feel about this one, i like it but it also looks wrong to me at same time. :screwy:


I think it looks good. The offset could better but not bad overall.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

gonzo08452 said:


> I was going to say sleeper until you posted this hahaha


They are the same specs though, even offset. But lifted Subaru wheels tend to be around 24lbs for a 17" OEM alloy, I didn't think the stockers on the Toyobaru were that heavy.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Westy on early CLK wheels. I believe these are forged and very light for a 16" OEM wheel.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Maybe it's not really inspired. But I noticed it  (complete with "ABS" center caps)










Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## NoGrip61 (Aug 8, 2005)

http://jalopnik.com/what-the-hell-is-this-widebody-chrysler-300-srt-with-do-1795333944


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

NoGrip61 said:


> http://jalopnik.com/what-the-hell-is-this-widebody-chrysler-300-srt-with-do-1795333944


Michigan plates, possible FCA company car to test tires street durabilty?


----------



## NoGrip61 (Aug 8, 2005)

G60 Carat said:


> Michigan plates, possible FCA company car to test tires street durabilty?


I'm not sure what they're testing, but usually durability tests are done at proving grounds to prevent these kinds of images from being put out there, unless it was intentional.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

NoGrip61 said:


> I'm not sure what they're testing, but usually durability tests are done at proving grounds to prevent these kinds of images from being put out there, unless it was intentional.


Only at proving grounds? Not really. This image isn't very unveiling, 9/10 people wouldn't take a second look at a test mule. I'd look at it and say the wheels are ugly.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

NoGrip61 said:


> I'm not sure what they're testing, but usually durability tests are done at proving grounds to prevent these kinds of images from being put out there, unless it was intentional.



My main reason for wondering that is, I don't think the Demon is even out yet, so where did the wheels come from?

edit: Because they aren't Demon wheels :-( (but they are the rear tire spec'd for the Demon


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

G60 Carat said:


> My main reason for wondering that is, I don't think the Demon is even out yet, so where did the wheels come from?
> 
> edit: Because they aren't Demon wheels :-( (but they are the rear tire spec'd for the Demon


Demon Mule wheels...


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

*The pics suck, sorry. They were zoomed in.*

I could swear this is an OEM wheel from something...maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

Maxima wheels









Speed3 wheels









Some kind of Nissan wheel (I thought it was from an Infiniti but the center caps were "Nissan") they look really good in person though. Accords can pull off a lot of great Nissan/Infiniti wheels


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

KizashiAGP said:


> Maxima wheels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


d'oh. nevermind.

The Bus? umm....they should be 5x112mm. They don't look like an Audi wheel, perhaps Mercedes? Then again if he is a bus guy he likely has another newer VW/Audi and they likely adapters behind them.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

They kind of look like MSW Type 14, they have some dish in the hub area depending on size and offset but the spokes seem more rounded.


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

patrikman said:


> They kind of look like MSW Type 14, they have some dish in the hub area depending on size and offset but the spokes seem more rounded.


I think you're right, dude. When I zoom in the photo on my phone (I'll spare ya'll the poor quality of such zoom), there's 5 extra holes (not for lugs though). It looks like the MSW's with no centercap.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

This is pretty damn inspiring IMHO, I absolutely adore it. And I can't even remember the last time I saw one of these, it's been yeeeears.

Or are these the OEMs with a Mercedes center cap? I thought the Chrysler ones covered the lugs..


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

Legacy on Sawblades. I think this looks really good









Genesis Coupe wheels on an IS. 









458 wheels on a Beetle :heart:

















These look perfect on Protege, MSProtege and Mazda3 - Evolution IX wheels. It's actually inspired me to get a set of Evolution VII - X wheels for my 3.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

patrikman said:


> This is pretty damn inspiring IMHO, I absolutely adore it. And I can't even remember the last time I saw one of these, it's been yeeeears.
> 
> Or are these the OEMs with a Mercedes center cap? I thought the Chrysler ones covered the lugs..


OEM with MB center caps


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the &quot;wrong&quot; car!*



CaleDeRoo said:


> OEM with MB center caps


fine. I'll take it down if that's what you guys want. I didn't realize they were the OEM wheels, haven't seen one in 10 years.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

patrikman said:


> fine. I'll take it down if that's what you guys want. I didn't realize they were the OEM wheels, haven't seen one in 10 years.


I don't think anyone will be telling you to take it down lol


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

sorry for the IG screenshot, can't find another pic


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

https://www.instagram.com/kazuki_crossglow/

then click the image

then click "copy"

result...

https://scontent-mia1-1.cdninstagra...499_295604904232725_8107998699717656576_n.jpg

then add IMG tags and viola


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

That NSX resembles one of my TYPE-S in GT5


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

CaleDeRoo said:


> I don't think anyone will be telling you to take it down lol


You'd be surprised...



TooFitToQuit said:


> https://www.instagram.com/kazuki_crossglow/
> 
> then click the image
> 
> ...


Doesn't work on my phone.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

Doesn't work in chrome either.

Click image -> view page source -> CTRL F .jpg -> copy first link


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

patrikman said:


> You'd be surprised...


After all of the Subarus with Subaru wheels and BMWs with BMW wheels, we're a bit too jaded to care anymore. :wave:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

CaleDeRoo said:


> Doesn't work in chrome either.
> 
> Click image -> view page source -> CTRL F .jpg -> copy first link


Yes it does. I'm using Chrome. :screwy:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

CaleDeRoo said:


> I don't think anyone will be telling you to take it down lol





Accidental L8 apex said:


> After all of the Subarus with Subaru wheels and BMWs with BMW wheels, we're a bit too jaded to care anymore. :wave:


That didn't take long :wave:


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

NoGrip61 said:


> http://jalopnik.com/what-the-hell-is-this-widebody-chrysler-300-srt-with-do-1795333944



i thought there was talk of a 300 hellcat type thing with AWD maybe thats testing the engine drivetrain combo


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

patrikman said:


> That didn't take long :wave:


What didn't take long? Explaining why nobody cares anymore.

Sorry, but that wasn't the response you were looking for, try again. :wave:


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Yes it does. I'm using Chrome. :screwy:


Whoops forgot I'm using a 3 year old version at work. That's probably the difference. :thumbdown:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> What didn't take long? Explaining why nobody cares anymore.
> 
> Sorry, but that wasn't the response you were looking for, try again. :wave:


tl;dr


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Spotted a Lincoln MKZ on what looked like Toyota Highlander wheels


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Protege5 on Honda something. Kinda like it.


----------



## Chazwozza (Dec 4, 2015)

patrikman said:


> Protege5 on Honda something. Kinda like it.


Those are 2006-2007 accord V6 wheels.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

update on my rice.... OEM wheels and OEM wing on the wrong car


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

R33 GTR wheels








Modena 360 wheels


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

E66 on Honda Odyssey


----------



## Hogan (Aug 28, 2005)

Saw this first gen CR-V on 350Z wheels today, thought that was kinda cool.


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

Perfection


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

S80 on 911Turbo wheels










Mk1 on Countach wheels


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

Inspired examples, indeed :thumbup:

The Turbo wheels look right at home.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

KizashiAGP said:


> Inspired examples, indeed :thumbup:
> 
> The Turbo wheels look right at home.


As do the Countach wheels


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

Smooremin said:


> As do the Countach wheels


For real. I keep looking back and forth at the two of them and cant decide which one I want to stare at the most :laugh:
Probably the best examples in this thread thus far! I wonder if the Volvo has spacers or if the offset was just THAT perfect


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Turbo II said:


> Mk1 on Countach wheels


Is there definitive proof that those aren’t reps? Or are they two pairs of fronts? I think the rears were 12” wide, and those look like maybe 8.5” fronts at best. The rears have so much more dish to them.


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

patrikman said:


> Is there definitive proof that those aren’t reps? Or are they two pairs of fronts? I think the rears were 12” wide, and those look like maybe 8.5” fronts at best. The rears have so much more dish to them.


One can only assume. To me he more than likely used the fronts for all 4 corners. And if they are reps they are very good ones. here are the real ones:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

these wheels look great on this car that I never realized existed


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Not inspiring, but definitely different early 300zx wheels.


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

Turbo II said:


> Mk1 on Countach wheels


Wow, okay this is amazing.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

devianb said:


> Not inspiring, but definitely different early 300zx wheels.


That really works somehow.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Biff Beltsander said:


> That really works somehow.


Uh, no. There's a reason those are being used as rollers.


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

Saab 9-3 on Vauxhal/Opel Astra GTC wheels:










Golf R on Porsche wheels:










MK2 Golf on Audi A4 wheels:










This one has either hate it or love it feeling to it, Mini on Porsche 944 wheels:


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hate to break it to you guys. The Mk1 is a render; he's been featured all over for it. At one point he had a "build" thread on vortex. Those wheels would be impossible to fit and would poke out about 2 more inches :laugh:
http://www.stanceworks.com/2013/04/from-the-ground-up-gavin-haywoods-one-off-vw-mk1-golf-ls/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/gavinhaywood/

Edit: "Build" thread - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5021511-3D-Volkswagen-Mk1-Golf-build


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

Blade3562 said:


> Hate to break it to you guys. The Mk1 is a render; he's been featured all over for it. At one point he had a "build" thread on vortex. Those wheels would be impossible to fit and would poke out about 2 more inches :laugh:
> http://www.stanceworks.com/2013/04/from-the-ground-up-gavin-haywoods-one-off-vw-mk1-golf-ls/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/gavinhaywood/


Thanks for following up on it. At least now we know for sure. Still it's one of the best inspired wheels on a "wrong" car I've seen.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Turbo II said:


> Saab 9-3 on Vauxhal/Opel Astra GTC wheels:


BRB tracking down some Buick Regal wheels. That looks fantastic when they aren’t chromed.


Blade3562 said:


> Hate to break it to you guys. The Mk1 is a render; he's been featured all over for it. At one point he had a "build" thread on vortex. Those wheels would be impossible to fit and would poke out about 2 more inches :laugh:
> http://www.stanceworks.com/2013/04/from-the-ground-up-gavin-haywoods-one-off-vw-mk1-golf-ls/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/gavinhaywood/
> 
> Edit: "Build" thread - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5021511-3D-Volkswagen-Mk1-Golf-build


I had a feeling, thanks man!


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Stock for the Jag in back. Never knew Jaguars had 5x120.65 bolt pattern.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

patrikman said:


> BRB tracking down some Buick Regal wheels. That looks fantastic when they aren’t chromed.


The Buick (Opel Insignia/Astra OPC) wheels are 20". Those on the SAAB must be copies, as they surely aren't 20".




> I had a feeling, thanks man!


Yeah, aren't those Countach wheels well over 10" wide in the back?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Son said:


> The Buick (Opel Insignia/Astra OPC) wheels are 20". Those on the SAAB must be copies, as they surely aren't 20".
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, aren't those Countach wheels well over 10" wide in the back?


I think you are right, judging by this they are reps and they may be 18s. Dam they look good though.
http://www.saabcentral.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-226283.html








I believe the Countach rears are 12”


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

devianb said:


> Stock for the Jag in back. Never knew Jaguars had 5x120.65 bolt pattern.


Indeed. Well, they're actually 5 x 4.75in. , which is 120.65mm when you convert to metric, which is close enough that they're generally interchangeable. 









Usually it's the other way around with Jaguar owners looking for cheap BMW wheels to pimp their rides.


----------



## ThatGTI (Oct 1, 2012)

Not mine, but thought it was cool.

20" MDX wheels on a Ridgeline.


----------



## Gavh (Dec 19, 2008)

Well spotted :thumbup: I recall that the fronts could possibly work with a squeeze at 8.5J all round, but I don't think I was ever able to find out what offset the fronts are. The chassis and fenders would probably require a lot of persuading.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

ThatGTI said:


> Not mine, but thought it was cool.
> 
> 20" MDX wheels on a Ridgeline.


Are we sure these aren't just available for the new Ridgelines now? I find it hard to believe someone in the Dayton area would swap those already and change the center caps to match.


----------



## ttiguy (Nov 4, 2017)

My ATS-v riding on doner winter rims from my old CTS v-sport


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

My M45 on R32 wheels for the winter










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

M45 looks so JDM with those wheels:thumbup:


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

not sure if this has been covered, but since I'm picking up an 06 ridgeline in two weeks, I've been looking at options. Camaro SS Wheels:


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

Geechie_Suede said:


> My M45 on R32 wheels for the winter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's interesting how without the OEM FX-looking wheels, the M45 is a doppelgänger for a Mercedes W140.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Think i rather ZDX wheels on the ridge


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> Think i rather ZDX wheels on the ridge


The wheels are nice but those tires are way too small for the truck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

So 9 years after this thread was started, (but still 3 years ago), I stumbled upon the car that started it all -- The W124 with Starion wheels. I had to snap a few photos for the thread, because those original pictures are long-since dead. I may have even posted these in the thread a few years ago, but I don't know. So here they are again!


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

I have to quit visiting old photo threads. $^&$^*^#*&^(@&%#^&**$# photobucket


----------



## ccalvw (Jan 31, 2014)

997 wheels

DSC_0642 by Daniel Mendez, on Flickr


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

from Craigslist


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

Chrysler wheels









350Zs









EVO X wheels look so good on almost every Mazda i've seen them on. 









Land Rover wheels









G37s look perfect on the TSX









Q7s 









RX330 wheels









G35 wheels look right at home on the Soarer 









Eclipse Ralliarts


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Saw this in traffic. CRV with Nissan (X-trail??) wheels, somehow looks like a Land Rover LR2 from a distance. :screwy: :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

Turbo II said:


> MK2 Golf on Audi A4 wheels:


EU A8 winter wheels.


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

G60 Carat said:


> Saw this in traffic. CRV with *Nissan (X-trail??) wheels*, somehow looks like a Land Rover LR2 from a distance. :screwy: :thumbup::thumbup:


2004-2006 Maxima wheels.


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

G60 Carat said:


>


That looks really good. Surprised I haven't seen a CRV with those in person, yet.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

BMW turbines:


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

here are my 17" Volvo Pegasus winter wheels from my old V70R, which bolt right onto my Focus:


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)




----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

HaH the prius actually looks pretty damn good with the Huffs


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

G60 Carat said:


> Saw this in traffic. CRV with Nissan (X-trail??) wheels, somehow looks like a Land Rover LR2 from a distance. :screwy: :thumbup::thumbup:


This looks like a random ghetto NYC car with those wheels, lateral move in my book


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> HaH the prius actually looks pretty damn good with the Huffs


Right? I had to do a double take when I saw it :laugh:


----------



## ThatGTI (Oct 1, 2012)

Grand Am wheels on a Crosstrek.


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

Cr4shT3st said:


> here are my 17" Volvo Pegasus winter wheels from my old V70R, which bolt right onto my Focus:


This is exactly what I planned to do with my Transit Connect -- But then the one I got has the upgrade wheels, so I'm leaving it alone for now.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

ThatGTI said:


> Grand Am wheels on a Crosstrek.


:laugh:


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

Here's one from a buddy. Nissan Skyline GT-R (R32) wheels on a Kia Soul. These are truly a universal wheel that look excellent on everything.










And one from me. Mercury Grand Marquis wheels on a Toyota pickup. He even kept the center caps.


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

Oh and one from the wilds of the Internet. Because I'm trying to sell two sets of stock FR-S wheels and I'm pretty sure I need to go make an account on the Prius forums and market them to those guys!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Slonie said:


> Oh and one from the wilds of the Internet. Because I'm trying to sell two sets of stock FR-S wheels and I'm pretty sure I need to go make an account on the Prius forums and market them to those guys!


Whaaa? BRB, buying Prius wheels for the Baja.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

5th gen 4Runner SR5 wheels powder coated on GX.


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

patrikman said:


> Whaaa? BRB, buying *Slonie's FR-S* wheels for the Baja.


Fixed that for you!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Slonie said:


> Fixed that for you!


Get in line, I’ve already pestered Atomic Alex and Crashtest. Crashtest is the closest. :laugh:


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

patrikman said:


> Get in line, I’ve already pestered Atomic Alex and Crashtest. Crashtest is the closest. :laugh:


I'm still waiting to see Crosstrek wheels on a FR-S though. Especially since they came in the same khaki color.

Then I googled "Crosstrek wheels on a BRZ" and see that it already happened in this thread 5 pages ago and I just missed it. :facepalm: 



hushypushy said:


> Crosstrek wheels on a BRZ. Pretty weird. Check out the RE-71R's, this is serious business :sly:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Slonie said:


> I'm still waiting to see Crosstrek wheels on a FR-S though. Especially since they came in the same khaki color.
> 
> Then I googled "Crosstrek wheels on a BRZ" and see that it already happened in this thread 5 pages ago and I just missed it. :facepalm:


I prefer the older pre-twisted versions myself.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

BltByKrmn said:


> 5th gen 4Runner SR5 wheels powder coated on GX.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

patrikman said:


> I prefer the older pre-twisted versions myself.


Me too! And now I will update my statement to "I still have yet to see the pre-twisted Crosstrek wheels on the DESERT KHAKI FR-S"

And now, an Outback on Crosstrek wheels










And an Outback on BRZ wheels










And a Crosstrek on BRZ wheels










I'm actually okay with all of these.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Slonie said:


> Me too! And now I will update my statement to "I still have yet to see the pre-twisted Crosstrek wheels on the DESERT KHAKI FR-S"
> 
> And now, an Outback on Crosstrek wheels
> 
> ...


I think all of those work. A fellow Baja Turbo owner has Crosstrek Hybrid wheels on his, those look fantastic.


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

And now, a Prius with Scion tC wheels. As far as I know, you couldn't put these wheels on a FR-S due to the hub center bore being larger than that of the tC. But on the Prius, they fit. And, I dare say, they work quite well!










This one is my own photo, my girlfriend is no longer surprised when I get see an inspired example of OEM wheels on the wrong car and run out into the street to photograph it. :laugh:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Slonie said:


> And now, a Prius with Scion tC wheels. As far as I know, you couldn't put these wheels on a FR-S due to the hub center bore being larger than that of the tC. But on the Prius, they fit. And, I dare say, they work quite well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up on the CB, even seen these for sale cheap but they are always thrashed or have tiny tiny tires on them.


----------



## EuroKing (Apr 4, 2007)

350z wheels on a civic is new to me










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

When you have a Toyota 86 but also 5x108 adaptors...










Many more pics of this car on the owner's Twitter: https://twitter.com/Miyapu86/status/807059028018745344


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

Pre-facelift A4 on AMG Monoblocks? eace:












The Owner said:


> Mine came from an immaculate AMG Sport C230k that met its end through our version of a cash for clunkers scheme. They're staggered width but 17" compared to the C32 AMGs 18".


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

EuroKing said:


> 350z wheels on a civic is new to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even with proper tires....I don't think I like how that looks, at all.

That also goes for 370z wheels...I just don't think it works. On a Mazda3 it looks perfect, but on a Civic coupe...I don't know. It does seem to work on the sedan, though. 




























While i'm at it, here's a European Type-R with RX8 wheels. I dig it. 










Non-R with RX8 wheels.










And an SVX with RX8 wheels. Looks money.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ That does look very good. The rear setup needs a little something though, maybe a bit more tire would help.

I spotted this G8 GT on BMW wheels the other day:


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

18" Volkswagen Golf Mk4 R32 Wheels. (OZ)


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

2nd-gen Forester on Crosstrek wheels. Keeping it in the family. Sorry, couldn't chase them down to broker a trade for my FR-S wheels.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

There are a lot of RX-8 18s in this thread...but here is another one in my neighbourhood that I thought looked good. I like the green, too.


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

AdrockMK2 said:


> There are a lot of RX-8 18s in this thread...but here is another one in my neighbourhood that I thought looked good. I like the green, too.


Y'know, keeping in mind the fact that this car should never wear 18s.... This actually works.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Slonie said:


> Y'know, keeping in mind the fact that this car should never wear 18s.... This actually works.


That looks fantastic.


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

patrikman said:


> That looks fantastic.


Yes, but it really needs more than rubberbands. And the brakes are probably stock which looks silly with big wheels.

I'm conflicted.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> ^ That does look very good. The rear setup needs a little something though, maybe a bit more tire would help.
> 
> I spotted this G8 GT on BMW wheels the other day:


Those are aftermarket wheels with BMW centercaps.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Son said:


> Those are aftermarket wheels with BMW centercaps.


Regardless, it looks like ass.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

How about an '86 Toyota Pickup on Porsche "Cookie Cutter" wheels?  :thumbup:


----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

18x8 Audi Y-spoke wheels migrated from a low MkV to the new Mk7

New car









Old car









:beer:
G


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

90s exploder wheels on an Escape. I like it.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Spotted on my way to work this morning. Yes, that's the house from Charmed in the background.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

I don’t recall if I posted this one or not but Beretta GTZ wheels on a swapped Fiero


----------



## adrew (Aug 15, 2003)

Honda Fusion


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Impala SS wheels on this RAV-4










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JKHF (Mar 3, 2008)

My WRX on a set of 06-07 STI wheels


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

Camry Evolution VIII


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Slonie said:


> Camry Evolution VII


Those look good on nearly anything saw them on an odyssey and it looked oem


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> Those look good on nearly anything saw them on an odyssey and it looked oem


Heavy agreement here! Ironically they are a "aftermarket"-style OEM wheel (I mean, Enkei logo on them and all), but they just work.


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

Civic Type R wheels on a CR-V is really working for me. The white-on-white combo recalls the 4WD Civic Wagons with the same motif. Very appropriate.










Photo from https://www.instagram.com/ericoseg/


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

spotted in the lot at the Symco Weekender a few weeks ago. I dig it.



















and this is not exactly inspired, but I’ve always liked these wheels.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

These base 4runner wheels look great on every vehicle I have seen them on, besides the 4runner ironically. 

Also TIL you can bolt Toyota wheels onto Chevys.


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

VadGTI said:


> Spotted on my way to work this morning. Yes, that's the house from Charmed in the background.


I like it, I really really like it. If I knew that this was an option of 5x112 to 5x114.3, I would've grabbed a set and put it on my maxima.

Question is, how did they do it..


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

and for my submission:
Dodge on Nissan action








and BMW on Ford action


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Actually thought it was an Explorer for a second. :laugh:



Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> 90s exploder wheels on an Escape. I like it.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

HI SPEED said:


> These base 4runner wheels look great on every vehicle I have seen them on, besides the 4runner ironically.


Agreed, hated the SR5 wheels on my 4Runner but they look great on my GX.


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

Gaki said:


> I like it, I really really like it. If I knew that this was an option of 5x112 to 5x114.3, I would've grabbed a set and put it on my maxima.
> 
> Question is, how did they do it..


adapters/reps in 114.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Gaki said:


> I like it, I really really like it. If I knew that this was an option of 5x112 to 5x114.3, I would've grabbed a set and put it on my maxima.
> 
> Question is, how did they do it..


https://youtu.be/33KljLVvTM0

Wobble bolts.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the &quot;wrong&quot; car!*

I can dig it.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Acura wheels on a 2005-2010 ody, probably a DE-PAX jobbie


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Blade3562 said:


>


That actually looks pretty good on the Vibe.:thumbup:


----------



## Tim G (Oct 26, 2016)

My '03 FX45 with GTR Wheels


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Blade3562 said:


>


Which car did the wheels originally come on?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

My Accord on 4th Gen CRV LX steelies for winter stuff. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

bsickpassat said:


> which car did the wheels originally come on?
> 
> Sent from my samsung-sm-g930a using tapatalk


frs
brz


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

freedomgli said:


> Indeed. Well, they're actually 5 x 4.75in. , which is 120.65mm when you convert to metric, which is close enough that they're generally interchangeable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks excellent


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Geechie_Suede said:


> My Accord on 4th Gen CRV LX steelies for winter stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that look, utilitarian:thumbup: also an ode to the old school as 80s--90s base model hondas had steel wheels


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

I just realized I barely have any photos of my Odyssey, but here it is on R32 GTR wheels:


----------



## Tripicana (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Tripicana said:


>


Odyssey is so gargantuan that these wheels dont look big on it, looks good though:thumbup:


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks like i have about 90 pages of content to look thru tomorrow


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

@McMike said:


>


Inspired examples of $hitty photoshops


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Supra wheels on a camry


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

BMW 6 E24 on 993 GT2 rims


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

:what:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Harv said:


> :what:


I’m guessing those wheels are quite heavy, but I dig it.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

That is hilarious that those wheels are so wide, even a Corvette can't tuck them. 

These have to be some of the widest wheels ever offered on a mainstream car. 

315/35/r20 and the x5 had a agressive stock alignment so it chewed through tires


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

HI SPEED said:


> That is hilarious that those wheels are so wide, even a Corvette can't tuck them.
> 
> These have to be some of the widest wheels ever offered on a mainstream car.
> 
> 315/35/r20 and the x5 had a agressive stock alignment so it chewed through tires


Corvettes have really high offset in the rear


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Legend on NSX wheels


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

HI SPEED said:


> 315/35/r20 and the x5 had a agressive stock alignment so it chewed through tires


1ST gen x5s handled stellar though


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> Legend on NSX wheels


Those are 1st gen TSX wheels


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

CaleDeRoo said:


> Those are 1st gen TSX wheels


MY mistake:banghead:


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

C6 Grandsport wheels.


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

That looks great!!!!


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

LS ON RX








Courtesy of jmezo from club lexus


----------



## nick soapdish (May 20, 2013)

5th gen Camaro wheels on a weirdvan.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

devianb said:


> C6 Grandsport wheels.


:thumbup:



ImpeccableNEW said:


> LS ON RX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbdown:


----------



## occupant (Oct 26, 2009)

*Mazda 3 sedan (12-13) with 99-04 Mustang GT base 17s*

A smidgen wide but thought it looked OK with the black center caps...

Anecdotal trivia, I once traded a barely running '88 Colt Vista for $200 cash and a set of these wheels, then sold the wheels on Craigslist for $400.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

E65 on CTS


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> E65 on CTS


Looks pretty good. Those rims were the best part of the e65 design .


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> LS ON RX
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RX300 is 5x114 and i'm pretty sure those are the 5x120 LS460 wheels. Such a random application to go through the effort of adapters


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

Turbo II said:


> Looks pretty good. Those rims were the best part of the e65 design .


I think I see more cars using those wheels over seeing the actual e65 :laugh:


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

Aw614 said:


> I think I see more cars using those wheels over seeing the actual e65 :laugh:


True . E65 was pretty ugly from the start imo, with age it only got worst . On the other side I consider E60 one of the best looking modern BMWs, I'm weird, I know.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Aw614 said:


> I think I see more cars using those wheels over seeing the actual e65 :laugh:


True in nyc E65s have dissapeared i only see LCI versions that are usually super clean original owner cars


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)

i think my daily qualifies.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Audi on Merc wheels


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Talk about an odd oem wheel swap.
Works tho.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> Talk about an odd oem wheel swap.
> Works tho.


Did you ever figure this out? I thought they were Corolla wheels but I’m not sure.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

patrikman said:


> Did you ever figure this out? I thought they were Corolla wheels but I’m not sure.


Some body posted it in the random pic thread.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> Some body posted it in the random pic thread.


Ahhh..I knew they looked familiar.


----------



## 3STAT3 (Feb 28, 2017)

My GTI on Audi 19s


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the &quot;wrong&quot; car!*

“this doesn’t count”


----------



## 3STAT3 (Feb 28, 2017)

Factory option Mercedes 2 piece wheels on my GTI


----------



## Chazwozza (Dec 4, 2015)

Found an odd one while searching around for a Mazda3. These are the optional "Sport" package wheels from a 94-95 Dodge Caravan/Plymouth Voyager.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

MDX on element


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Apparently quite a few of the C4 guys run NOS Shelby Series One wheels


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Chazwozza said:


> Found an odd one while searching around for a Mazda3. These are the optional "Sport" package wheels from a 94-95 Dodge Caravan/Plymouth Voyager.


:screwy:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

devianb said:


> Apparently quite a few of the C4 guys run NOS Shelby Series One wheels


Quite a few? How many extra NOS wheels could there be? Didn’t they only build like 250??


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

patrikman said:


> Quite a few? How many extra NOS wheels could there be? Didn’t they only build like 250??


IDK why but they always pop up on ebay. i remember they were relatively easy to find ~8 years ago. So i did a quick search and found some

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Shelby-Series-1-Wheels-All-Aluminum-3-pc/123598408152?hash=item1cc70a09d8:g:eLMAAOSwgcdcKmQc


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

CostcoPizza said:


> :screwy:


i kinda like it cleaned up, low, & white on white


----------



## Chazwozza (Dec 4, 2015)

BluMagic said:


> i kinda like it cleaned up, low, & white on white


Weirdly enough, they actually could be had in white from the factory. It was the 90's after all:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BluMagic said:


> IDK why but they always pop up on ebay. i remember they were relatively easy to find ~8 years ago. So i did a quick search and found some
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Shelby-Series-1-Wheels-All-Aluminum-3-pc/123598408152?hash=item1cc70a09d8:g:eLMAAOSwgcdcKmQc


Any idea if they are Shelby wheels? Are they still making their own wheels? They look like they’d be HRE.


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

occupant said:


> A smidgen wide but thought it looked OK with the black center caps...
> 
> Anecdotal trivia, I once traded a barely running '88 Colt Vista for $200 cash and a set of these wheels, then sold the wheels on Craigslist for $400.


I have no idea why, but I really like this


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

’85-‘87 Camaro Rally wheels on an ‘80 Cutlass Supreme


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

Hyundai Genesis spare on Tesla Model 3.


----------



## FiveAinOne (Oct 5, 2000)

Prius on CT wheels


----------



## CBB5 1.8T (Aug 28, 2005)

Tim G said:


> My '03 FX45 with GTR Wheels




"Damn Man.... This is LEGIT" (In GoonzSquad Voice)

But seriously - this looks amazing and makes me miss my FX45


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

patrikman said:


> Any idea if they are Shelby wheels? Are they still making their own wheels? They look like they’d be HRE.


No idea, all of the for sales i've seen act like they are factory take offs. From what i've read they were made by speedline


found this in my searches


----------



## Ataud_desechable (Oct 30, 2016)

VW Up! on VW Transporter/California steelies.











Audi A3 on Alfa (maybe 159)











Saab 9-5 on Opel/Vauxhall Vectra











Jetta on BMW E46


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Love Starion wheels on everything.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

i just put style 126 on my f30


----------



## MontoyaF1 (Apr 6, 2004)

BluMagic said:


> i just put style 126 on my f30


Maybe you should used the money you spent on the wheels to buy some grass seed!


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

MontoyaF1 said:


> Maybe you should used the money you spent on the wheels to buy some grass seed!


LOL in-laws new house, but sod is coming don't worry.

the 126s were pieced together from online junkyards anyways for $350, wouldn't make a dent in landscaping.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Ataud_desechable said:


> Saab 9-5 on Opel/Vauxhall Vectra


Kind of neat, these are like an upsized version of the 9-5's factory winter wheel "snowflake" option.


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

i had a 2007 fusion with 18" mustang wheels, 245-45-18 proxes fz4
sorry for the crappy pic, but its the only one i have rn








whoa, cant get img to upload...


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

found on craigslist https://raleigh.craigslist.org/cto/d/durham-2008-mazdaspeed-3-gt-adult-owned/6874931499.html

Sti wheels on MS3


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Looks good though I must say I love the oem wheels enough to never switch them out


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

BluMagic said:


> i just put style 126 on my f30


This looks phenomenal:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

Tim G said:


> My '03 FX45 with GTR Wheels


This looks really good, how much lower is it?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BluMagic said:


> i just put style 126 on my f30


Looks great :thumbup:

I’d like to see those Taurus wheels on more things too.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

fit on hybrid wheels, subtle but looks good (I don't believe these were factory on the fit at least)


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

joedubbs said:


> fit on hybrid wheels, subtle but looks good (I don't believe these were factory on the fit at least)


Could be inspired, could be Canadian. Oddly enough, the eighth generation Civic and Fit were available with these wheels for a while in Canada. It always appeared to be base models however brand new models could be had with the Civic Hybrid wheels. That is to say, naturally aspirated regular gas only base model Civics and Fits could be had with the Hybrid wheels. At first I thought that maybe it was a wheel swap but then it became so incredibly common to see and even on Coupes that I had to determine that it was if not factory, maybe a dealership add-on? Like, maybe a dealership or dealer network got an insane amount of the Hybrid wheels on the cheap?


----------



## drod2045 (Jul 8, 2016)

Man... The Infiniti FX was ahead of its time. 1st true sport SUV to market before the market knew it wanted it and the styling is fresher today than when it launched. They could re-release the original and would be a hit (with upgraded interior).


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the &quot;wrong&quot; car!*

I’m not so sure about this one


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Ram SRT 10 wheels look so right on a charger


----------



## HorrorPunk (Oct 8, 2014)

A friend of mine's 3 series BMW wagon:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the &quot;wrong&quot; car!*

C6 wheels on a third gen F body


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the &quot;wrong&quot; car!*

Ok this one, may be the most inspired one I’ve posted in forever and a day. It’s perfect and I love it so much. :heart:


----------



## nyexx (Dec 12, 2014)

*Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the &quot;wrong&quot; car!*

Picking up a set of 2018+ 19 inch TLX A Spec rims for my ‘18 Accord to replace the Sport’s 19s on Monday. I’ll post pics when I throw them on.


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

S10 wheels.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

devianb said:


> S10 wheels.


Those look great :thumbup:


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

20" 5th gen Camaro wheels.


































20" Land Rover Wheels


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

The camaro wheels look better on the ODY:thumbup:


----------



## Ataud_desechable (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

Subaru wheels on a Beretta Z24


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Blade3562 said:


> Subaru wheels on a Beretta Z24


That’s actually a Cavalier.


----------



## Blade3562 (Aug 17, 2012)

patrikman said:


> That’s actually a Cavalier.


They all look the same to me lol.


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

370 Wheels.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

NSX wheels on S2000


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

Another Prius on VW wheels (screenshot from a lowrider group in Osaka)


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Impala SS on Z06 wheels:thumbup:


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> NSX wheels on S2000


This was me in Gran Turismo. It's perfection.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Blade3562 said:


> They all look the same to me lol.


You’re not wrong.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

I still love the looks of the B6.


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## adrew (Aug 15, 2003)

1st-gen Chrysler 300 wheel on a Sonata Hybrid


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Stratos wheels.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

S2K on benz wheels


----------



## mitanokaseifu (Mar 9, 2015)

[/url]Wk2 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/[/IMG]

JL Wrangler Rubicon wheels on a WK2 Grand Cherokee.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> S2K on benz wheels


That looks terrible, as does almost anything other than an SL on Alphards.


----------



## wherearemyglasses (Apr 20, 2017)

Gx470 with 4Runner and Element with RSX wheels


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

C3 8 slot wheels.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Acura TL/ accord v6 sedan wheels on civic


----------



## Ataud_desechable (Oct 30, 2016)

Z wheels on Mk7 Golf


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

i got off my ass and took a better pic of my F30 w/ E65 style 126s


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Thirdgen Camaro Z28/RS 15x7. They look big on the beetle.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

BluMagic said:


> i got off my ass and took a better pic of my F30 w/ E65 style 126s


Wow, do I like that. Well done!


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

Mk4 VW on PT Cruiser.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

x(why)z said:


> Wow, do I like that. Well done!



:thumbup:

i think style 89's would look even better, but they have been hard to find at a reasonable price and decent condition. the one refurb ebay seller that has them at $150/wheel has been out of stock for a while


E39 w/ style 89 fits the thread


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the &quot;wrong&quot; car!*

^E39 is the killer on most modern wheels. especially those. 

what about a Legacy GT on FRS wheels at Culvers. How Midwest is that? All of it. Fight me/ain’t care. 










Yes Andy, I was in park. It was worth it, we had parent teacher conferences tonight and we decided nobody was cooking for once.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

HRV wheels on 10th gen Civic. Fitment isn't quite there but I think they suit the car.


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

pontiac said:


> HRV wheels on 10th gen Civic. Fitment isn't quite there but I think they suit the car.


That is a nice wheel style. Once you get the fitment issues sorted that'll look really good.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

Biff Beltsander said:


> That is a nice wheel style. Once you get the fitment issues sorted that'll look really good.


Not my car, just saw it for sale. Hopefully whoever buys it throws some spacers on it.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

1st Gen Mazda 6 wheels on my new 3









Sent from a telephone while driving


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Not wheels.. but wheel covers.:laugh:
Anybody recognize these OEM non-VW wheel covers?
Saw this while exploring using google maps.


----------



## drod2045 (Jul 8, 2016)

not my car but wanted to share

Arteon on atlas wheels


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

patrikman said:


> ^E39 is the killer on most modern wheels. especially those.
> 
> what about a Legacy GT on FRS wheels at Culvers. How Midwest is that? All of it. Fight me/ain’t care.
> 
> ...


you might have actually crashed a local midwest car meet


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BluMagic said:


> you might have actually crashed a local midwest car meet


funny story, in the summer time at this Culvers they used to have hot rod meets on Wednesday nights but I don’t think they do it any more.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Ataud_desechable said:


> Z wheels on Mk7 Golf


This looks fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## Chazwozza (Dec 4, 2015)

Found this on Reddit: 

A Camry with Charger SXT wheels. They look like crap on the Charger, but are really nice on the Camry.:screwy:


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> Not wheels.. but wheel covers.:laugh:
> Anybody recognize these OEM non-VW wheel covers?
> Saw this while exploring using google maps.


CHEVY Aveo wheels covers


----------



## mitanokaseifu (Mar 9, 2015)

JL Rubicon wheels on a WK2


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Chazwozza said:


> Found this on Reddit:
> 
> A Camry with Charger SXT wheels. They look like crap on the Charger, but are really nice on the Camry.:screwy:


Looks pretty good! Amazing how the visual lightness of the Camry makes the wheels look big, while the Charger makes every wheel look like teeny roller skates.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

StressStrain said:


> Looks pretty good! Amazing how the visual lightness of the Camry makes the wheels look big, while the Charger makes every wheel look like teeny roller skates.


Visual weight on top of the fact that the Charger wheel wells are ENORMOUS. They can swallow 22s


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

mitanokaseifu said:


> JL Rubicon wheels on a WK2


Meh.



StressStrain said:


> Looks pretty good! Amazing how the visual lightness of the Camry makes the wheels look big, while the Charger makes every wheel look like teeny roller skates.


not gonna lie, it does look good.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

beefjerky said:


> Visual weight on top of the fact that the Charger wheel wells are ENORMOUS. They can swallow 22s


The Charger probably wears much taller tires on those wheels too.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

damn do the Evo wheels look good on a DSM or what?


----------



## 1990MoneyPit (Jul 7, 2010)

I did a thing.

G35 wheels.


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Mustang Cobra wheels


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

x308 XJR wheels on a 70's XJ


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

It's nice to see an AMC Eagle, not matter the condition.:thumbup:


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> Mustang Cobra wheels


 It must be 'aired out'.

Far from driveable at that height.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Just Another Sweater said:


> It must be 'aired out'.
> 
> Far from driveable at that height.


I have driven vehicles with static drops about that low or lower. Not sure about that gen civic and how drivable it would be though.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> I have driven vehicles with static drops about that low or lower. Not sure about that gen civic and how drivable it would be though.


HAHA I was gonna say in NYC ive seen cars driving around that low though I dont know hwo they dont bust lower control arms evry other day


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> HAHA I was gonna say in NYC ive seen cars driving around that low though I dont know hwo they dont bust lower control arms evry other day


I drove this around Michigan roads and had no issues. Obviously steep driveways and speed bumps are out of the question just for being a boat.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> I have driven vehicles with static drops about that low or lower. Not sure about that gen civic and how drivable it would be though.


with that little travel and what is likely a very stiff spring I’d more worried about pinch flats and bending rimzzzz with those rubber bands.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Audi R8 wheels on an A6. Not completely out of the box, but still the wrong car nonetheless.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Looks good, the Audi! Was this the one with the RS6 grille? Was it a direct fitment to make it look like that without spacers?

An Acura Legend with... from which newer Acura model are those again?


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

Son said:


> Looks good, the Audi! Was this the one with the RS6 grille?
> 
> An Acura Legend with... from which newer Acura model are those again?


3rd gen TL


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

patrikman said:


> with that little travel and what is likely a very stiff spring I’d more worried about pinch flats and bending rimzzzz with those rubber bands.


Yeah. I ran 15s and they felt huge.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Son said:


> Looks good, the Audi! Was this the one with the RS6 grille? Was it a direct fitment to make it look like that without spacers?


Thank you and yes it is. It was direct fit, but it’s funny because I ordered 5mm spacers because I thought I would need them to get this flush look but I didn’t end up needing them. I under-calculated the specs on the wheels and it worked out in my favor. Now I need to return the spacers.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

RocknRolla said:


> Thank you and yes it is. It was direct fit, but it’s funny because I ordered 5mm spacers because I thought I would need them to get this flush look but I didn’t end up needing them. I under-calculated the specs on the wheels and it worked out in my favor. Now I need to return the spacers.


Do stock R8s run a square set up? Or did you get 4 fronts/4 rears?


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Son said:


> Looks good, the Audi! Was this the one with the RS6 grille? Was it a direct fitment to make it look like that without spacers?
> 
> An Acura Legend with... from which newer Acura model are those again?
> https://i.pinimg.com/originals/c4/a2/6c/c4a26c801dd5f059b704605859554c33.jpg



Had those on my LS too, made by Enkei and one of my favorite OEM wheels. The 5 spoke feels 90's, and always seems to look better on older cars than the TL


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Alpina wheels on W210


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

devianb said:


> Alpina wheels on W210



This looks very good!


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

Always liked this body style Grand Prix, it was cleaner looking than the Bonneville and Grand Am at the time


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

pontiac said:


> Do stock R8s run a square set up? Or did you get 4 fronts/4 rears?


It's a supercar, so the rears must be like 325's. So I'm 100% sure he got 4 fronts. :laugh: Edit: The rears are 305's. Still, though.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

pontiac said:


> Do stock R8s run a square set up? Or did you get 4 fronts/4 rears?





Son said:


> It's a supercar, so the rears must be like 325's. So I'm 100% sure he got 4 fronts. :laugh: Edit: The rears are 305's. Still, though.


They're aftermarket wheels coming in at 20x9. I believe the OEM fronts on the R8 are 20x8.5 and rears are 20x11.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Spotted this Corolla in Pontiac Vibe GT wheels










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chazwozza (Dec 4, 2015)

Geechie_Suede said:


> Spotted this Corolla in Pontiac Vibe GT wheels


Hmm, not bad.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Highlander wheels


----------



## AntMindel (Apr 7, 2020)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> Highlander wheels


This Camry looks great .


----------



## CTK (Jan 18, 2018)

Ataud_desechable said:


> Z wheels on Mk7 Golf


What is this sorcery? Completely different bolt pattern and very low offset

Looks great nonetheless

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Found on a local CL ad, throwing stars on an E30


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

beefjerky said:


> Found on a local CL ad, throwing stars on an E30


*chef kiss* muaaahhh. Looks great and I dont think I've seen that swap before.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the &quot;wrong&quot; car!*

I can’t believe I never posted this. The Watkins Glen 18’s from our MK6 GTI on our MK7 R. 











Somewhere there is a 2013 GTI rolling around on the R’s wheels.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Chazwozza said:


> Hmm, not bad.


I'm digging the vibe.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

beefjerky said:


> Found on a local CL ad, throwing stars on an E30


Too big for the wheel wells/car.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> Too big for the wheel wells/car.


Wholeheartedly disagree. They fully fill the wheel well without being cartoonish


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> Too big for the wheel wells/car.


Nah, 17s are money on an E30.


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

Turbines.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

CTK said:


> What is this sorcery? Completely different bolt pattern and very low offset
> 
> Looks great nonetheless
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



i'm guessing wobble bolts


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Odyssey on Camaro Wheels.


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

CTK said:


> What is this sorcery? Completely different bolt pattern and very low offset
> 
> Looks great nonetheless
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


wobble bolts I would assume


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Inspired examples of OEM wheels on the &quot;wrong&quot; car!*


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

2011-2017 Odyssey on MDX wheels


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

First Gen Honda Freed on JCW Mini 4 spokes. (Sorry for the wide angle on a hill pic, but was in a rush)


----------



## JeffsSportWagen (Jan 26, 2018)

*Audi Q5 wheels on Mk7 GSW*

This thread inspired me to put 18x8 Audi Q5 wheels on my #diyGTD GSW


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Q5 wheels look oem on the wagon:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Here's an uninspired example of some newer GTI wheels on an older GTI

















This is also an example of why I don't like twist style wheels unless they are side specific designs - the driver side looks great but the passenger side is bassackwards.


----------



## burgerbob (Feb 5, 2020)

Baltimoron said:


> Here's an uninspired example of some newer GTI wheels on an older GTI
> goodlookin'gti.jpg
> 
> This is also an example of why I don't like twist style wheels unless they are side specific designs - the driver side looks great but the passenger side is bassackwards.


just flip em around then.. duh :screwy::laugh:


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

yeah its like that nowadays ... here's a few of mine

TTRS 20's on the RS3









RS3 19's on a Golf R









A8 replica on GTI (excuse the 4x4 look)









A8 Replica on MKIV GLI VR6 (still miss that thing)









GTI Huffs on R









17" VW Bathurst(?) on R









18" MK6 R Talladega wheels on MK7 R 

















17" VW Goals on MK7 R


----------



## nyexx (Dec 12, 2014)

NB wheels on my NA


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

CaleDeRoo said:


>


That actually looks really good now all they need to to do is clean up the paint


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

CaleDeRoo said:


>


I dig it!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

CaleDeRoo said:


>


I dig it!


----------



## FoarMan (Feb 14, 2013)

Vauxhall Astra VXR wheels...


----------



## fireside (Feb 23, 2008)

FoarMan said:


> Vauxhall Astra VXR wheels...


I... I am so conflicted.


----------



## fireside (Feb 23, 2008)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> Mustang Cobra wheels


:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## FoarMan (Feb 14, 2013)

fireside said:


> I... I am so conflicted.


It looks amazing in a hotwheels way.


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

FoarMan said:


> Vauxhall Astra VXR wheels...



This, this is pretty cool. I like it! :O


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

RennbahnPolizei said:


> This, this is pretty cool. I like it! :O


Makes it looks more euro GM than Korean GM


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> Makes it looks more euro GM than Korean GM


Exactly this, yeah! 
But, bolt pattern is 4x100 in the EU, except the diesel version. How about in 'Murica? :laugh:


----------



## MonsterM (Aug 10, 2005)

:heart:


----------



## FoarMan (Feb 14, 2013)

RennbahnPolizei said:


> Exactly this, yeah!
> But, bolt pattern is 4x100 in the EU, except the diesel version. How about in 'Murica? :laugh:


5x105, which the aftermarket basically doesn't support.


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

FoarMan said:


> 5x105, which the aftermarket basically doesn't support.


What were they thinking over at GM? :screwy::laugh:


----------



## Chazwozza (Dec 4, 2015)

RennbahnPolizei said:


> What were they thinking over at GM? :screwy::laugh:


"**** you, that's what!" -GM. 

Same thing with them using 5x115 on a lot of their midsized stuff... which no other manufacturer uses.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

E53 X5 on 2nd gen MDX


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)

Chazwozza said:


> RennbahnPolizei said:
> 
> 
> > What were they thinking over at GM? <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/screwy.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Screwy" class="inlineimg" /><img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/biggrin_upper.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin Animated" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


“Let’s reinvent the wheel for the 86th time!” -GM 

😂


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

FoarMan said:


> Vauxhall Astra VXR wheels...





ImpeccableNEW said:


> Makes it looks more euro GM than Korean GM


Looks similar to the Opel Corsa VXP/OPC?


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

C4 Corvette with what I think are Nissan wheels?


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ That looks really good.

Corvette's are fighting back cause everyone keeps taking the salad shooters. :laugh:


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

Chazwozza said:


> "**** you, that's what!" -GM.
> 
> Same thing with them using 5x115 on a lot of their midsized stuff... which no other manufacturer uses.


5x115


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

I've put 5x114.3 wheels on cars that are 5x115 and vise versa without issue. Are manufacturering tolerances are even tight enough for that small of a difference to really matter?


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

pontiac said:


> I've put 5x114.3 wheels on cars that are 5x115 and vise versa without issue. Are manufacturering tolerances are even tight enough for that small of a difference to really matter?


These are 5x114.3 on my 2012 GTI...sorta look like baby RUF wheels. Fit fine with 'wobble bolts.'


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Spotted this on AudiWorld, I think the B5 pulls them off pretty well.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

^I can see the vison, would like to see it on a B5 that isn't totally clapped.^

Saw this today at autocross, Evo wheels on an (8th gen?) Civic:


----------



## thatofinthedistance (Apr 1, 2009)

Does my car count at all?


----------



## abacabdan (Dec 22, 2004)

Chrysler 300 Wheels on an Explorer. I don't hate it.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

HIGHLANDER WHEELS ON SIENNA


----------



## VWPal (Oct 28, 2003)

chopWet said:


> Looks similar to the Opel Corsa VXP/OPC?



Opel = Vauxhall in UK. The lineup is identical.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

thatofinthedistance said:


> Does my car count at all?


That's pretty wicked man .. those things look better on any other car than the RS3.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

19" VW Pretorias on RS3




























I tried but 15mm spacer was needed and I had 10 and 20mm. I gave up ... and sold them within 30 mins.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

SCHWAB0 said:


> 19" VW Pretorias on RS3


Honestly, I think the TTRS wheels look better anyway.


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

My old MKIV with 17" 6 spoke Audi TT wheels


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

changed up my suspension with the style 126, looks a little more aggressive now i think


----------



## FoarMan (Feb 14, 2013)

Not a rare swap by any means, but I like it. Just picked up this 03 Tahoe tonight. It's Michigan clean


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Those wheels look like they would come oem if they still produced these as new "classic" models ,very good:thumbup:


----------



## DerBaldGuy (Sep 1, 2016)

NOT my pic, but saw this interesting yet should-have-been-obvious combination the other day:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

DerBaldGuy said:


> NOT my pic, but saw this interesting yet should-have-been-obvious combination the other day:


Would like to see a Mazda2 with some og Miata 15" BBS wheels.


----------



## DubbinGT (Jan 11, 2009)

On Passat wheels:


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

BluMagic said:


> changed up my suspension with the style 126, looks a little more aggressive now i think
> Gold Bimmer


Oooh I like this a very large amount. :thumbup:


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

MDX advance wheels on TL


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Accord Touring wheels on ILX


----------



## thatofinthedistance (Apr 1, 2009)

SCHWAB0 said:


> That's pretty wicked man .. those things look better on any other car than the RS3.


Thanks! and thats what a lot of RS3 owners typically tell me when I cruised with some of them recently :beer:


----------



## thatofinthedistance (Apr 1, 2009)

BluMagic said:


> changed up my suspension with the style 126, looks a little more aggressive now i think


looks AMAZING!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Camaro SS wheels on a Caprice, looks fantastic.


----------



## FoarMan (Feb 14, 2013)

patrikman said:


> Camaro SS wheels on a Caprice, looks fantastic.


Those wheels and angle scream Audi S6.. Great swap.


----------



## AntMindel (Apr 7, 2020)

.:FrankRizzo:. said:


> My old MKIV with 17" 6 spoke Audi TT wheels


Love this Jetta ,or Bora as it was badged in Australia .


----------



## AntMindel (Apr 7, 2020)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> Accord Touring wheels on ILX


Looks sexy


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

AntMindel said:


> Love this Jetta ,or Bora as it was badged in Australia .



Thanks. I miss it. It's been over 10 years since a bad driver totalled it. Luckily I had removed some mods such as the lip kit and Lupo mirrors before the crash.


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

Forgot about this thread. I put ND MX-5 GT wheels on my Mazda2 a while back:










I found two of them locally on craigslist for $50 and ended up spending $120 each for the other two on eBay, with OEM tires. It's a great setup for the 2, very light. The tire diameter is larger than original, but actually a bit smaller than the taller wheels they started using on the refreshed 2 (aka iA/Yaris).


----------



## capsaicin (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## Mark Vier (Dec 9, 2011)

Corolla 11th Gen with Prius rims. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

capsaicin said:


>


Looks too big, and the mexiflush isn’t helping. The Cobra badge has got to go as well. It hurts me to say this because I love me some Alpina but this just doesn’t work IMHO.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

patrikman said:


> Looks too big, and the mexiflush isn’t helping. The Cobra badge has got to go as well. It hurts me to say this because I love me some Alpina but this just doesn’t work IMHO.


While I agree, I'd rather see more ideas like this vs. the constant string of "inspired" wheel swaps across the _same manufacturer_ which this thread has turned into...

/ Ducks Head / 

Thanks, I'll see myself out now.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> While I agree, I'd rather see more ideas like this vs. the constant string of "inspired" wheel swaps across the _same manufacturer_ which this thread has turned into...
> 
> / Ducks Head /
> 
> Thanks, I'll see myself out now.


I'm with this guy. Drop that Lincoln on bags and it would look baller.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

CaleDeRoo said:


> Drop that Lincoln on bags and it would look baller.


Tether baller? Dodgeballer?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> While I agree, I'd rather see more ideas like this vs. the constant string of "inspired" wheel swaps across the _same manufacturer_ which this thread has turned into...
> 
> / Ducks Head /
> 
> Thanks, I'll see myself out now.


Yes, we need more VWs on Audi wheels. 



CaleDeRoo said:


> I'm with this guy. Drop that Lincoln on bags and it would look baller.


It could work but the fitment is off.


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

patrikman said:


> Looks too big, and the mexiflush isn’t helping. The Cobra badge has got to go as well. It hurts me to say this because I love me some Alpina but this just doesn’t work IMHO.



Care to explain what mexiflush is? I've been around for quite some time and can't say I know what this car mod is?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

VR6GURU said:


> Care to explain what mexiflush is? I've been around for quite some time and can't say I know what this car mod is?


You’ve been around TCL this long and you’ve never heard this term before?

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5875514-Mexiflush-The-quiet-brother-of-the-stance-scene


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Mexiflush is the step beyond stanced. It is a thin line with how over the top people go on fitment these days stancing cars for IG cred. 

I would say a car that makes no attempts to camber the wheels, with the tread of the tire fully protruding beyond the fenders has crossed into mexiflush territory. 










The term does have some racist undertone to the name, but it has been a style of modification predominantly in the hispanic community since at least the early 90s.


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

Winter setup
18x7.5 Challenger Rally wheels


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

CaleDeRoo said:


> I'm with this guy. Drop that *Lincoln on bags* and it would look baller.


What if I were to tell you...that all Mark 8s are on bags.

headasplode.gif


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

StressStrain said:


> What if I were to tell you...that all Mark 8s are on bags.
> 
> headasplode.gif


Except for the ones that got repaired with coils


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

HI SPEED said:


> Mexiflush is the step beyond stanced. It is a thin line with how over the top people go on fitment these days stancing cars for IG cred.
> 
> I would say a car that makes no attempts to camber the wheels, with the tread of the tire fully protruding beyond the fenders has crossed into mexiflush territory.
> 
> ...


Used to be called "skating", right?


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

StressStrain said:


> What if I were to tell you...that all Mark 8s are on bags.
> 
> headasplode.gif


I forgot. It's been years since I saw one "aired out" behind a shop.


----------



## capsaicin (Apr 1, 2007)

patrikman said:


> Looks too big, and the mexiflush isn’t helping. The Cobra badge has got to go as well. It hurts me to say this because I love me some Alpina but this just doesn’t work IMHO.


I'm a sucker for everything Alpina. I hope the poke going on is from required wheel adapters and not preference. Agree this setup doesn't work, but it is an inspired combo


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

A6 wheels on my CC


----------



## AntMindel (Apr 7, 2020)

Mark Vier said:


> Corolla 11th Gen with Prius rims.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They somehow don’t suit the Corolla


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

E65 on accord sport


----------



## Slonie (Aug 17, 2000)

Folks, I haven't been here in a while but I was just informed that this thread is still going strong and I just want to thank everyone for keeping it alive! All this time. Fifteen years!


----------



## 1990MoneyPit (Jul 7, 2010)

18" G35 Sport pkg wheels, stock suspension, 225/45R18


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

^ yeah, absolutely amazing that this thread is still going strong after all these years!

I would have thought it would have descended into monument to intra-VW inbreeding....but it's actually been a really interesting thread! :thumbup:


----------



## AntMindel (Apr 7, 2020)

1990MoneyPit said:


> 18" G35 Sport pkg wheels, stock suspension, 225/45R18


The standard Mazda alloys look far better .....


----------



## 1990MoneyPit (Jul 7, 2010)

AntMindel said:


> The standard Mazda alloys look far better .....


This car is a base model, so it had super dorky 16" hubcaps. I actually really like the 18" wheels available on the GT though!


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

1990MoneyPit said:


> 18" G35 Sport pkg wheels, stock suspension, 225/45R18


Looks good


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Slonie said:


> Folks, I haven't been here in a while but I was just informed that this thread is still going strong and I just want to thank everyone for keeping it alive! All this time. Fifteen years!


:wave:


----------



## wolfsburgfanatic (May 27, 2002)

Audi Q5 wheels on my GTI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ataud_desechable (Oct 30, 2016)

Mini on Audi Sline









Audi TT on Alfa Romeo









Passat 3BG on Maserati









Golf Mk3 on Jeep


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ All the above are some great examples!

Are the Cooper wheels a Photoshop? Something doesn't look quite right there. That said, they could pass as a factory option, which is a good thing sometimes. :thumbup:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> ^ All the above are some great examples!
> 
> Are the Cooper wheels a Photoshop? Something doesn't look quite right there. That said, they could pass as a factory option, which is a good thing sometimes. :thumbup:


Definitely looks like a render. And what is a Passat 3BG?


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Older tacoma with the same wheels as my stocks. 

I think both these and the old 4runners look great with these wheels.


----------



## Ataud_desechable (Oct 30, 2016)

patrikman said:


> And what is a Passat 3BG?


Passat 3BG, Passat 3B3, Passat B5.5, Passat mk5... call it whatever you know it.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Inspired?
yes.

But also a candidate for the DiW thread?
probably.

I dunno, maybe it works for them, but it looks quite odd regardless.

17x7.5 front with 16x5.5 rear

Lotus Elise 8 spokes on an R56 MINI, found pix while scrolling through a _show me your wheels!_ thread on NAM.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

I'd really like that if they went for a squared set up with the 17" wheels. Is there a performance advantage to a stagger like that on a fwd?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Very odd stagger... I guess it wouldn't be bad on FWD though.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Odd indeed, especially as it's a non-S with virtually no power to overwhelm the fronts. 

Still looks great, thanks for posting stiggy.


----------



## Raguvian (Aug 10, 2016)

IMO that mini would look amazing with 4 17" wheels.

Reverse stagger like that only looks good on drag cars with fat drag slicks on the back.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

beefjerky said:


> I'd really like that if they went for a squared set up with the 17" wheels. Is there a performance advantage to a stagger like that on a fwd?


There are some practical benefits to a reverse stagger. 

Many fwd drag, and track cars run wider rubber up front. 

Large contact patch in the front facilitates grip, and power delivery. 

Smaller contact patch in the rear leads to lower weight, and potentially will allow the car to rotate better. 

It always looks silly, but from a functional standpoint it makes sense.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

HI SPEED said:


> There are some practical benefits to a reverse stagger.
> 
> Many fwd drag, and track cars run wider rubber up front.
> 
> ...


Ok so basically just the inverse of a traditional RWD stagger. Still looks weird


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

beefjerky said:


> I'd really like that if they went for a squared set up with the 17" wheels. Is there a performance advantage to a stagger like that on a fwd?


If you want to annoy that Mini owner, tell him that it's cool that he's following Pontiac's lead


----------



## Mark Vier (Dec 9, 2011)

HI SPEED said:


> There are some practical benefits to a reverse stagger.
> 
> Many fwd drag, and track cars run wider rubber up front.
> 
> ...


My question is why would he put 17” wheels up front and 16” in the rear. Wouldn’t the 17” rims be heavier to turn as they’re heavier. He would’ve been better off putting 15” and meaty tires to reduce unsprung weight on the driven wheels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm assuming the 17 inch wheels are wider as well as taller, so a larger contact patch for the FWD to work with. Based on the reply I got earlier having the smaller wheels in back promotes oversteer as well, a desirable trait in fwd because they're front heavy


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Mark Vier said:


> My question is why would he put 17” wheels up front and 16” in the rear. Wouldn’t the 17” rims be heavier to turn as they’re heavier. He would’ve been better off putting 15” and meaty tires to reduce unsprung weight on the driven wheels.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are benefits to larger diameter wheels in handling characteristics. A larger wheel improves contact patch, and most importantly decreases sidewall flex. 

It is a balancing act between weight, contact patch, and sidewall flex. It really depends on what you are setting the car up for. 

I bet a really well sorted fwd car with a lot of rear sway bar, and reverse stagger would be a riot around a road course. If you were drag racing you would want a lightweight wheel with rubber as wide as necessary to put the power down.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

StressStrain said:


> If you want to annoy that Mini owner, tell him that it's cool that he's following Pontiac's lead


On topic..

Only did one side with the 2 18x8s. Would not have been drivable, plenty of rub.


----------



## Ataud_desechable (Oct 30, 2016)

E46 on custom Alfa wheels










Some style 215 (X5 I think) for this E90










E30 on Fiat Coupé turbo










Style 63 (X5 E53) for this Saab 9-3










Another Saab 9-3 on Talladega (or so)










MX-5 on Renault turbine (Clio or R-5) wheels


----------



## adrew (Aug 15, 2003)

Lol


----------



## fireside (Feb 23, 2008)

StressStrain said:


> If you want to annoy that Mini owner, tell him that it's cool that he's following Pontiac's lead


These actually look good in not trailer park spec.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Jeep wheels on a Civic Hybrid


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

TL wheels on a Legend, thanks to @Metallitubby for the ID


----------



## Mazda 3s (Nov 12, 2003)

My B9 with newly installed replica 19-inch [previous-gen] RS7-style wheels:


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

stolen from Instagram, my jaw dropped.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Muy Caliente 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

patrikman said:


> stolen from Instagram, my jaw dropped.
> 
> View attachment 68899


Getting a strong Portland Oregon vibe from this photo


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

turbo_nine said:


> Getting a strong Portland Oregon vibe from this photo


what about this one?


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Raise the ride height and id love it


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Pretty sure it is on air, otherwise he couldn't have driven there. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> Raise the ride height and id love it


you must be new here.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

patrikman said:


> stolen from Instagram, my jaw dropped.
> 
> View attachment 68899


Pretty sure your jaw dropped becaust it's a PNW Subaru that's not an Outback


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

StressStrain said:


> Pretty sure your jaw dropped becaust it's a PNW Subaru that's not an Outback


That has no relevance to me and the guy also owns a lifted Forester.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Tesla wheels on CIVIC


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

GMT400aka OBS on GMT800 wheels


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Loving all the options in this thread. Sub!


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ Tesla wheels on Civic, now THAT's a superb example of what this thread can deliver. Very nice!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

thiccccc


----------



## Chazwozza (Dec 4, 2015)

patrikman said:


> thiccccc


That's almost donk-status. Careful, thieves will be able to crawl right under and steal your cat, no jack needed!

I have a photo somewhere of my old Blobeye Impreza on VW Montreals.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Looks like cat stealing has reached nationwide , had mine stolen back in sept


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> Looks like cat stealing has reached nationwide , had mine stolen back in sept


It is an epidemic here in Hawaii. Especially if you have a Prius.

I was at the shop to get my safety check, and they had 3 Prius, and 4 other cars with cut cats. 

It is to the point now where guys are selling welded on Shields for the cats. 



https://getcatsecurity.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI4orN4vP27gIVXsDCBB0adgX8EAEYASAAEgJSkvD_BwE



Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Asked a cop recently and he mentioned the prius as mostly being the one most stolen. 

Lately ive heard a straight pipe on a early 2000s accord and an element so im sure Hondas are high on the list.


----------



## Mark Vier (Dec 9, 2011)

HI SPEED said:


> It is an epidemic here in Hawaii. Especially if you have a Prius.
> 
> I was at the shop to get my safety check, and they had 3 Prius, and 4 other cars with cut cats.
> 
> ...


It is as they say, “the cat’s meow.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTK (Jan 18, 2018)

Dude needs to clean his damn phone. Q50 on 370Z Nismo Rays wheels


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

E90 335i wheels on 2005-2010 Odyssey


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

Installed some NC2 wheels on my mk3 Mazda3 Sport


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Aston DB7 on Jag


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

my RS3 wheels on my R32


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm digging the Saab ng9-3 on back-dated 90s three spoke wheels.




























Even on a Viggen. Maybe a winter setup?










I also found this Passat with those retro Beetle wheels.






Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Beetle wheels give that bland Passat some flair


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Toyota Corolla XRS on 17x6 Subaru CrossTrek wheels spotted for sale on FB Marketplace


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

I dont hate that


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Stangy said:


> I dont hate that


same, all of those questionable XV wheels seem to look better on everything but the Crosstrek. There a ton of Baja guys running them, glad I didn’t go that route myself.


----------



## davidkeith482 (Apr 25, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

patrikman said:


> same, all of those questionable XV wheels seem to look better on everything but the Crosstrek. There a ton of Baja guys running them, glad I didn’t go that route myself.


It's a nice wheel design, though I suspect it's not light.
These black with flat machined face wheels kind of got common.. I guess they are easy to produce?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> It's a nice wheel design, though I suspect it's not light.
> These black with flat machined face wheels kind of got common.. I guess they are easy to produce?


They weigh about the same as most other 17” Subaru OEM wheels of that content. 22-28lbsish I’d guess. Not light by any means. But not terrible for an OEM alloy on a family car.


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> Aston DB7 on Jag


This is almost pornographic.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

patrikman said:


> They weigh about the same as most other 17” Subaru OEM wheels of that content. 22-28lbsish I’d guess. Not light by any means. But not terrible for an OEM alloy on a family car.


And one reason to go with OEM swaps as OEM typically are durable/high quality castings.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> And one reason to go with OEM swaps as OEM typically are durable/high quality castings.


And they are cheap. For the price of a really nice set of tires you can get wheels with ok tires with half tread life or more and another set of wheels. That’s how I ended up with 5-6 sets of wheels. It helps that both my cars are the same for fitment.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

x(why)z said:


> This is almost pornographic.


Does look slick make mine a supercharged XJ with those wheels


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

Sport Trac on C4 salad shooters.

I don't hate it.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

HAHA I love it


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

I’m really feeling this.


----------



## Mark Vier (Dec 9, 2011)

patrikman said:


> I’m really feeling this.
> View attachment 85734













Hmm, it reminds me of Patrick from SpongeBob. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

new edge mustang gt wheels


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Mark Vier said:


> Hmm, it reminds me of Patrick from SpongeBob.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't unsee that now.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Mark Vier said:


> Hmm, it reminds me of Patrick from SpongeBob.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Always wondered what the hinge was attached to.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

escort cosworth wheels?


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Acura ZDX wheels on pilot


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BluMagic said:


>


that looks fantastic


----------



## ttiguy (Nov 4, 2017)

Buick Cascada rims on my '20 Buick Regal GS.


















Thats a Buick? Not really


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Whoa I like that regal with those wheels   never seen one of these in person only the wagons with the black trim


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

ttiguy said:


> Buick Cascada rims on my '20 Buick Regal GS.
> 
> View attachment 86781
> 
> ...


Lovely looking ,they were sold in Australia as the Holden Commodore


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

ttiguy said:


> Buick Cascada rims on my '20 Buick Regal GS.
> 
> View attachment 86781
> 
> ...


That looks killer!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

1 of 24 Garnet Red on C6 wheels


----------



## DerBaldGuy (Sep 1, 2016)

Honda Fit on 2012-ish MINI Cooper wheels


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

patrikman said:


> View attachment 95212


Previa's go hard with anything, tbh.
Those things rock


----------



## proximal (May 2, 2006)

ND Miata wheels on MINIs


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

not OEM but you won't see this on an R32 ...


----------



## benschr (Jun 10, 2020)

Upcoming Winter Mode with 18 inch Cadiz - basically Golf 6 wheels - VW used them for winter testing the new R - I think they suit the lines of the car very well


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

proximal said:


> ND Miata wheels on MINIs


I think it's worth pointing out how cool of a design this wheel is. The way that the spokes are spaced at the hub to accommodate the bolts technically makes this a split four spoke wheel (or would that be "paired" four spoke?) which to me is how it pops out at first glance. And yet the shift is so slight that it can also pass as an 8-spoke wheel if your eye/brain processes it that way. It's similar to the Sparco Trofeo 4 which I think is a nice four-bolt wheel.

On the other hand, this Honda Fit wheel is an absolute cluster**** of a design (IMO):


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

But you're comparing an 8 spoke (4 split?) wheel with to a 5 spoke wheel both of which have 4 bolts. The math works in favour of one and against the other. 

There's now way to make the Honda one look even while the Mazda/MINI is almost a no brainer. 
On the Honda they'd have to remove a spoke or add a bolt. But given the circumstances, it looks like they did as good a job as they could with what they had. The top and bottom bolts line up with the peak and valley respectively, and the left and right bolts end up offset of the spoke but are mirrored to each other. Still awkward when you look closely, though.


----------



## Chazwozza (Dec 4, 2015)

17" Mini wheels on an FB RX7. There's nothing in 4x110 for these, so I bought adapters.


----------



## goran.gli (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

NSX wheels on s2000


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

First one _almost works_. Might need thicker tires on the fronts or no body kit. Second definitely works (with center caps).

edit: Those MINIs look ace!


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

17” Mini wheels on my Civic










Sent from the Dimsdale Dimmadome via Doug Dimmadome, owner of the Dimsdale Dimmadome


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)




----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

i dig the corolla /Ia


----------



## Mark Vier (Dec 9, 2011)

AntMindel said:


> They somehow don’t suit the Corolla











How about with the aero wheel cover?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Accord sport on crv


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Porsche cayenne wheels on MKV VW


----------



## _FLASH_ (Feb 24, 2016)

SCHWAB0 said:


>


This has no business looking this good.


----------



## Ataud_desechable (Oct 30, 2016)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> Porsche cayenne wheels on MKV VW


Too big or too high


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

Odyssey on BMW 5 series M sport wheels.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Im liking the Ody with those wheels


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Accord Sport on civic coupe


----------



## adrew (Aug 15, 2003)

Infiniti (i30...?) on a Mazda3


----------



## nyexx (Dec 12, 2014)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> Accord Sport on civic coupe


really nice


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

My beater Mazda5 on RX8 wheels —


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

RX8 wheels looks great now needs a mazdaspeed 6 engine swap🤣


----------



## Chazwozza (Dec 4, 2015)

How about a vintage set of MK2 VW Teardrops... on a Hyundai Accent?


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

I found this S5 on AMG wheels while shopping, it kind of works except for the blank centercaps.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

S8 on Lambo Gallardo wheels


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Damn that looks really good. Almost factory


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

New Honda passport wheels on 2011-2017 Odyssey


----------



## McClintock (Nov 16, 2021)

2019 4 Runner Trail rims on a 2007 Tacoma.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Gran Prix wheels, not bad. At least they changed the center caps.


----------



## T-Steele (Aug 21, 2016)

19” Infiniti Q50 Red Sport wheels on a 2G GS400


----------



## Chazwozza (Dec 4, 2015)

patrikman said:


> Gran Prix wheels, not bad. At least they changed the center caps.


Yuck, those are the worst wheels. They're not even the best ones that came on the Gran Prix. I had a set of the twisted 5 spoke GT/GTP wheels on my hand-me-down malibu back in the day.


----------



## ONE8TURBSKI (Mar 17, 2021)

Saw this at lunch about a year ago and was able to dig it up, Mustang wheels on a Lexus lmao


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

this is hot!!
Merkur on Cobra


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

That looks good. Really good


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

iamnotemo said:


> That looks good. Really good


for sale on Boise CL.








1988 Merkur XR4TI - cars & trucks - by owner - vehicle automotive sale


2.3 I4F , Turbo, 5 speed, rear wheel drive for sale. Excellent condition. T5 5speed conversion with brand new clutch kit, clutch cable, clutch pedal quadrant and a good custom 1 piece driveshaft....



boise.craigslist.org





via my new favorite Instagram account


----------



## Raguvian (Aug 10, 2016)

patrikman said:


> for sale on Boise CL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That guy is kind of insufferable.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Raguvian said:


> That guy is kind of insufferable.


?????


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)




----------



## 1C3B34R (Nov 4, 2021)

My second car was a 91 Sunbird convertible with a great sounding exhaust leak. I had polished sawblades on it wish I had a picture.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1C3B34R said:


> My second car was a 91 Sunbird convertible with a great sounding exhaust leak. I had polished sawblades on it wish I had a picture.


J-Body crew, huh?
Did you also covet JDM Cavalier parts?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Trans Am GTA on a Malibu, heckin A man.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

I am so confused by that Sunbird on Audi wheels.

Do they just fit?

Or did someone love a Sunbird so much, they made them fit?

The answer is important to my view of humanity.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

StressStrain said:


> I am so confused by that Sunbird on Audi wheels.
> 
> Do they just fit?
> 
> ...


The Sunbird is 5x100, so I’d assume those are TT Fattys


Sent from the Dimsdale Dimmadome via Doug Dimmadome, owner of the Dimsdale Dimmadome


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

StressStrain said:


> I am so confused by that Sunbird on Audi wheels.
> 
> Do they just fit?
> 
> ...


some GM small cars used 5x100 for a while. Your Sunbirds and Cavaliers, Berreta and Corsica, Grand Ams, Achieva, and I think Fieros too even. Oddly enough the Vibe/Matrix does too because Toyota used it a lot too.


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

patrikman said:


> some GM small cars used 5x100 for a while. Your Sunbirds and Cavaliers, Berreta and Corsica, Grand Ams, Achieva, and I think Fieros too even. Oddly enough the Vibe/Matrix does too because Toyota used it a lot too.


I didn’t know about the GMs using 5x100, but makes sense given that the J was a world platform.

Vibe/Matrix is just a tall Corolla, and the Corolla has been 5x100 for a while now.


----------



## euromk3g.tm (Oct 25, 2021)

patrikman said:


> View attachment 95212


I typically dont look twice at vans but something about this one FUCHS  🍻


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Credit to Jordan L. on FB


----------



## Mark Vier (Dec 9, 2011)

SCHWAB0 said:


> View attachment 137445
> 
> 
> Credit to Jordan L. on FB


There’s actually an FB group called “OEM Wheels on Other Makes & Models”. Lots of nice examples there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

SCHWAB0 said:


> View attachment 137445
> 
> 
> Credit to Jordan L. on FB



[scooby-doo voice] Soob-ah-_ruuuu_?" [/scooby-doo voice]


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

I was going to ask the question and did a quick search instead:

Here's a page that lists wheels by bolt pattern and make/model, then you can drill down to see sizes, center bore, offset, etc.: Bolt patterns - Wheel-Size.com

Then If you go here: Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market you can sort by year / make / model and pick "wheel with image" and find some close to you to try out.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Mark Vier said:


> There’s actually an FB group called “OEM Wheels on Other Makes & Models”. Lots of nice examples there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah I just posted my R32 with the RS3 wheels there.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Forester on Saabaru, needs more tire but it looks good


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Hotness


----------



## bronson75 (Aug 22, 2003)

patrikman said:


> Hotness
> View attachment 139866


Is it a Mustang?
Is it a Merkur?
Is it an ur-quattro?

The world may never know.... 

Sent from a Galaxy far, far away.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

bronson75 said:


> Is it a Mustang?
> Is it a Merkur?
> Is it an ur-quattro?


It's a merkin


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

No, no, no......it's an Estang.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Muscort?


----------



## CTK (Jan 18, 2018)

patrikman said:


> some GM small cars used 5x100 for a while. Your Sunbirds and Cavaliers, Berreta and Corsica, Grand Ams, Achieva, and I think Fieros too even. Oddly enough the Vibe/Matrix does too because Toyota used it a lot too.


Domestic automakers are downright annoying with bolt patterns. 5x120.65 🤦‍♂️


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

CTK said:


> Domestic automakers are downright annoying with bolt patterns. 5x120.65 🤦‍♂️


You folks and your metric system. 5 lugs. 4 and three quarter inches.

5x100? Nah. 5 lugs. 4 inches.

5x108? Nope. 5 lugs. 4 and one quarter inches.

5x114.3? No. 5 lugs. 4 and one half inches.

<———first 7 cars were RWD domestics


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Should have spent the wheel money on rust protection.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Honestly, the last two Subaru's seem less "inspired" and more like a financial or functional dilemma in need of a quick solution...

There's an Impreza near me which suffers from the undersized tire on stock wheels and suspension look. I'll snap a pic next time I see it.


----------



## Raguvian (Aug 10, 2016)

I can finally post in here!

My truck on Crown Vic wheels. Supposedly made by BBS, says made in Italy on the back and they're crazy light for an OEM wheel (something like 15-16 lb).


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^
[Not bad gif]
.
You sure they not Lincoln wheels?
Customer has a mid 90s Ranger rcsb 2.3 5 speed on similar wheels and they were off a Lincoln.
Not sure what model.
Flat basket weaves were in back then.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Those also came on grand marquis


----------



## Raguvian (Aug 10, 2016)

BRealistic said:


> ^
> [Not bad gif]
> .
> You sure they not Lincoln wheels?
> ...


The Lincoln wheels are similar but the Crown Victoria wheels have a bigger lip (from what I've read).


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## WINDSORB4TDI (Nov 8, 2009)

I found a box of old memory cards and sticks and found this picture of my old 1988 RX-7 Turbo from just before I sold it.

These are Eclipse GS-T wheels. They actually fit well.










Vince


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I won’t do the forbidden and quote an image but that Scion on Tesla wheels is money.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Saw one today!


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

PSU said:


> Saw one today!


The images are hidden/collapsed/whatever in quotes so no biggie.


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

PSU said:


> Saw one today!


are the front and back reversed? or are those different ? (hance the balck small part?)


----------



## _FLASH_ (Feb 24, 2016)

VW...vw...wv...WV said:


> are the front and back reversed? or are those different ? (hance the balck small part?)


Appears to be two different wheels.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

_FLASH_ said:


> Appears to be two different wheels.


Me thinks PSU was trying to pull a sign post fast one on us with the framing of his picture!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

VW...vw...wv...WV said:


> are the front and back reversed? or are those different ? (hance the balck small part?)


Hmmm. This is a very valid point. 



_FLASH_ said:


> Appears to be two different wheels.


I’m on board with this. I can’t remember specifically though. 



BRealistic said:


> Me thinks PSU was trying to pull a sign post fast one on us with the framing of his picture!


Hahaha. A school bus was coming, about to block the car, and I was so excited to see it after reading this thread last night. 

From what I’ve seen, most new OE wheels are not directional so I’m thinking it was two different wheels.

** The more I look at it, the rears are definitely Toyota wheels but the fronts look like Accord wheels.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BRZ on Baja Turbo


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

Corolla on Scion tC wheels.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Wimbledon said:


> Corolla on Scion tC wheels.
> 
> View attachment 146110


I’ve been seeing these around fairly often, not too bad actually.


----------



## Chazwozza (Dec 4, 2015)

Wimbledon said:


> Corolla on Scion tC wheels.
> 
> View attachment 146110


Those actually look a lot like the Speedline 2113s I run on my Outback.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

g1 Volt on Equinox wheels


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

PSU said:


> I won’t do the forbidden and quote an image but that Scion on Tesla wheels is money.


not seeing the scion post but saw this on the interwebz today and thought of this thread; hopefully not a rozap..
little too much camber for me but these may be the new corvette salad shooters one day


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

joedubbs said:


> not seeing the scion post but saw this on the interwebz today and thought of this thread; hopefully not a rozap..
> little too much camber for me but these may be the new corvette salad shooters one day
> View attachment 158821


not bad for hubcaps.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Tesla wheels are getting to be popular on this tread, so I'll raise you one more from one of my favourite YouTube channels:

A 1950 Jaguar Mark V with Model 3 drivetrain + wheels.









And another that isn't super inspired or original, but its mine. I just bought it and the PO put the GTI wheels on it:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Acura MDX wheels ON PASSPORT
https://www.passportforums.com/cdn-cgi/image/format=auto,********redirect,width=1920,height=1920,fit=scale-down/https://www.passportforums.com/attachments/157e757b-bc26-43d6-9d0c-9ef72683757b-jpeg.14184/


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

Saw this one in the wild. Mustang wheels on Lexus GS. Looked great!


----------



## Zillon (Jun 30, 2005)

patrikman said:


> View attachment 164305


Oh, snap.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

tsx on accord


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

C3 8 slot wheels.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I really, really, really wanna flip that greenhouse around.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

VDub2625 said:


> I really, really, really wanna flip that greenhouse around.


‘59 was a bit of a polarizing year for GM styling on the bigger cars.


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

Coming soon: Volvo V40 BBS 'Crater' on S13


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

stolen from the gram


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

patrikman said:


> stolen from the gram
> View attachment 181564
> 
> View attachment 181563


I saw the Alpina pic today and I love it


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

patrikman said:


> stolen from the gram
> View attachment 181564
> 
> View attachment 181563


Do you know if these were adapted? If not, I had no idea Legacies were 5x120.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

RAVatar said:


> Do you know if these were adapted? If not, I had no idea Legacies were 5x120.


Definitely adapters, all Legacies before 2015 were 5x100


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

AKADriver said:


> Coming soon: Volvo V40 BBS 'Crater' on S13


Aaaand mounted:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Nice- looks very stock-ish.
What do we call it.. OEM plus?
Though any 240SX without poke seems odd now.
Is that a 91 or 92 (assumed by front bumper)? Never got to drive a 5 speed with the DOHC engine.
I had a 90 SE hatchback just like this (minus the front plate mount) back in the mid 90s.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

patrikman said:


> stolen from the gram
> View attachment 181564
> 
> View attachment 181563


That second one...just damn


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Sorry- shouldn't have posted that in this thread. Totally a tangent. Though I did like those oem wheels- very period correct.
To make up for it- here is a Yaris on Civic wheels.
Actually looks like a fun nugget.


----------



## Raguvian (Aug 10, 2016)

That Yaris looks fantastic.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Raguvian said:


> That Yaris looks fantastic.


But you would think that Yaris two door was a 240SX based on what people wanted and still want for them used.
Though 2300 lbs, a roomy interior, and Toyota reliability with relatively modern crash safety probably is a good mix.


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

I picked up a 2017 Yaris last October from an older lady down the street that could not drive any more for a daily driver. 45K miles for $9K. Was a screaming deal. Granted it's an automatic but that didn't stop me from throwing on a TRD rear sway bar and a set of tires and wheels. I true momentum car but a hoot watching people follow me into the turns when I never hit the brakes. 38MPG all city driving no matter how I treat it.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

modular said:


> I picked up a 2017 Yaris last October from an older lady down the street that could not drive any more for a daily driver. 45K miles for $9K. Was a screaming deal. Granted it's an automatic but that didn't stop me from throwing on a TRD rear sway bar and a set of tires and wheels. I true momentum car *but a hoot watching people follow me into the turns when I never hit the brakes.* 38MPG all city driving no matter how I treat it.


That is the best revenge on a tailgater imo.
Take sharp corner at way too high a speed for *them *to feel comfortable but you know they aren't paying attention because glued to your bumper?
Though had a few take that as a challenge.
Did you drop it any?


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> That is the best revenge on a tailgater imo.
> Take sharp corner at way too high a speed for *them *to feel comfortable but you know they aren't paying attention because glued to your bumper?
> Though had a few take that as a challenge.
> Did you drop it any?


We've always called it "pickling" . As in they've put themselves into a pickle lol


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

AKADriver said:


> Aaaand mounted:


looks a lot like the 180SX Type X OEM wheels


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

modular said:


> I picked up a 2017 Yaris last October from an older lady down the street that could not drive any more for a daily driver. 45K miles for $9K. Was a screaming deal. Granted it's an automatic but that didn't stop me from throwing on a TRD rear sway bar and a set of tires and wheels. I true momentum car but a hoot watching people follow me into the turns when I never hit the brakes. 38MPG all city driving no matter how I treat it.


This is exactly how my 2011 Mazda2 was. I loved that thing. Slow straight line/0-60? Of course! But the damn thing had a 1.03G in the corners from the factory! It was so much fun to toss around corners, and was so sporty. I really do miss it sometimes. Had to part when the family got too big for the back seat.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Cr4shT3st said:


> looks a lot like the 180SX Type X OEM wheels


Those look like gray finish infiniti G20 sport wheels


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

I'm just going to put it out there: this is my favorite thread on the Vortex, ever.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

subgraphic said:


> I'm just going to put it out there: this is my favorite thread on the Vortex, ever.


Is that a GTA      very nice


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> Nice- looks very stock-ish.
> What do we call it.. OEM plus?
> Though any 240SX without poke seems odd now.
> Is that a 91 or 92 (assumed by front bumper)? Never got to drive a 5 speed with the DOHC engine.
> I had a 90 SE hatchback just like this (minus the front plate mount) back in the mid 90s.


It's a '93. One of the last metal roof S13s sold in the US - it has some odd half year parts (shared with the '94 convertible) including a factory R134a A/C system.

Visually subtle is the goal though I may adjust the nose down to even out the F/R wheelgap (it's on KTS coilovers fully raised)



Cr4shT3st said:


> looks a lot like the 180SX Type X OEM wheels


Indeed. The fat-for-their-size Advans hide the diameter difference. I've been trying to find a set of those too (they also came on the kouki S14 base model, not too hard to find), there's a set on Zuckerberg Marketplace but they're way up in NY.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

AKADriver said:


> Aaaand mounted:


Woah, welcome back AKA -- haven't seen you 'round in a while.


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> Did you drop it any?



I did not........really didn't have to. I have installed 16x7 Motegi MR143's with 205/50 Continental DWS06 Plus's with the TRD rear bar. Since I use this as a bad weather daily I didn't want lower it.

It is quite hilarious watching folks just blindly following me into turns and then almost drive off the road.  Who would have thought 106hp could be so fun.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

CostcoPizza said:


> Woah, welcome back AKA -- haven't seen you 'round in a while.


Maybe they were here under a different name.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Focus RS


----------



## Yavuz (Sep 28, 2008)

My dad has a 2013 Tacoma that he drives so little that he still had the original tires on his car (which still had plenty of tread, but were dry rotted like crazy). Instead of buying tires - I was able to find him a set of brand new 4runner wheel/tire take-offs with nearly zero miles. Tires are about an inch taller than stock and I think the truck looks great with the base 4runner wheels.


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

6th Gen camry with wheels off a.... 1991 Olds Cutlass Supreme?! somehow it almost works. definitely inspired.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

If that's a paint shop, maybe they have them as extra roll around wheels so they don't have to worry about getting overspray on them/the tires.










Maybe if they were 1990 painted white to match the car


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> If that's a paint shop, maybe they have them as extra roll around wheels so they don't have to worry about getting overspray on them/the tires.


Anything's possible but that car has been sitting in the same spot since 2015


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

MGQ said:


> Anything's possible but that car has been sitting in the same spot since 2015


And you_ just now_ got a picture for this thread?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Arteon Wayne said:


> This is exactly how my 2011 Mazda2 was. I loved that thing. Slow straight line/0-60? Of course! But the damn thing had a 1.03G in the corners from the factory! It was so much fun to toss around corners, and was so sporty. I really do miss it sometimes. Had to part when the family got too big for the back seat.


I once borrowed a Mazda2 from a friend for a very interesting drive. I managed to lock the key of my MkVII in the trunk in northern Italy and had to drive back to Munich to get a spare key. The 2 surprised me in how fun a small car with a N/A engine can be. It didn't have much power but the immediate gas response and tossability made it fun. A Panamera tried to pass me on this German country road with a 100 kph limit but then quickly noticed there was no need, as I was doing the 100 all the time.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Son said:


> I once borrowed a Mazda2 from a friend for a very interesting drive. I managed to lock the key of my MkVII in the trunk in northern Italy and had to drive back to Munich to get a spare key. The 2 surprised me in how fun a small car with a N/A engine can be. It didn't have much power but the immediate gas response and tossability made it fun. A Panamera tried to pass me on this German country road with a 100 kph limit but then quickly noticed there was no need, as I was doing the 100 all the time.


I did a simple wheel/tire/suspension upgrade on my 86 and 90 Mazda 323 5 speed man SE hatchbacks and could totally keep up with late 80's/early 90's American pony cars on curvy roads. They would leave me in the straights- but I would be right back on their bumper next corner.
-
Any idea what powa that euro 2 had? Diesel?


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Son said:


> I once borrowed a Mazda2 from a friend for a very interesting drive. I managed to lock the key of my MkVII in the trunk in northern Italy and had to drive back to Munich to get a spare key. The 2 surprised me in how fun a small car with a N/A engine can be. It didn't have much power but the immediate gas response and tossability made it fun. A Panamera tried to pass me on this German country road with a 100 kph limit but then quickly noticed there was no need, as I was doing the 100 all the time.


They really can hit corners like a sports car, it's really impressive. I remember driving around turns and people trying to keep up, and either having to slow down, or damn near run off the road haha


----------



## Phil Pugliese (May 18, 2000)




----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ Not to be a jerk, but there's nothing "inspiring" about VAG wheels swapped onto fairly similar VAG vehicles... This has been happening for decades, and IMO these examples really miss the spirit of the thread...


----------



## fizay (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

stolen from a fellow Baja Turbo owner on the gram. ****ing love the 2.5RS wheels on a BRZ!


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

The brass wheels on that BRZ are nice but that body kit is a hate crime.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Lexus LS on LC500 wheels


----------



## Pupperoni (Mar 17, 2017)

Done a hundred times before but C5 Y2k wheels on a C4. Looks good IMO and cuts about 5-6 pounds per corner over the stock sawblades.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Looks pretty good on the refresh C4 ,doesnt look that great on early C4s


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Seabird said:


> The brass wheels on that BRZ are nice but that body kit is a hate crime.


Ehh, I don’t hate it. It’s legit STi stuff and pretty rare. I think with the 25yo wheels it works in a period correct kind of way.


----------



## Pupperoni (Mar 17, 2017)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> Looks pretty good on the refresh C4 ,doesnt look that great on early C4s


Yeah I agree with that. Certainly doesn't help the early cars had a different offset that requires like 1 inch spacers in the back to run these too.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Legacy GT mesh wheels on an Outback (Impreza)Sport, not bad.


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

my older 07 WRX wheels and snows on my old FRS
FRSSnow by iamnotemonster, on Flickr

And ironically, the car the 07 wheels came from on 16" 04 WRX wheels with snows
IMG_3143 by iamnotemonster, on Flickr

Both cars with the same 20mm spacers though


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

My very first thought when I glanced at that was, "Where's the roll bar for that cabriolet?"


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Here we have a G body on Starion Wheels.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

devianb said:


> Here we have a G body on Starion Wheels.


Oh my word.


----------



## Seabird (Feb 8, 2002)

Not a fan of the tuck but those wheels look good on that. 👍


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

devianb said:


> Here we have a G body on Starion Wheels.


Like, don't love. That car needs some Weld Drag Lites or Drag Stars


----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I mean.. the Previa should have been a Lexus anyways. Mid engine rear drive luxury.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

I saw this Honda Civic with 90s Chrysler Town & Country Limited wheels the other day.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

R85 MINI wheels aka S-lites

I think they're a great modernized version of the classic 8 spoke, but that phat chunkiness comes with a weight penalty because they weigh 25.1 lbs each.









No Reserve: 1968 Triumph TR250


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 1968 Triumph TR250 at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #79,577.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## TreoWayne (6 mo ago)

When I got my 1995 Lexus SC400 way back in 2006 it had wheels from a GS430 on it. I upgraded the front brakes with units from a 1999 LS400 and those wheels didn't fit anymore. I had some Konig wheels on it for a long time, then I got these 350Z staggered width 18" wheels. 


I didn't love it, so I found these pre-facelift RX-8 wheels and painted them gray with a Harbor Freight HVLP gun. 


My wife has a 2012 Honda CR-V LX. It had steelies on it, but she bent one pretty bad. I had a set of 97-01 Prelude wheels kicking around. The finish was in terrible shape so I painted them. 


She's a nurse and has to be able to get to work in any conditions, so she has a set of snow tires. These are from some earlier year CR-V. Also painted gunmetal gray. The pink centers were our daughter's idea.


My little 1993 Toyota Pickup has 18" wheels from a Dodge Charger. They are "5x115" instead of 5x114.3 but I have never felt any vibration whatsoever out of them. 


I work from home so I don't necessarily "need" to go anywhere on a snowy day, but I have snow tires for the pickup anyway because it is helpless in the snow without them. These are from the same 1999 LS400 that gave its brakes to my SC400. The finish was really rough on these, so I painted them to go with the very 90s graphics on the side of the truck.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

That Triumph looks oddly cartoonish, even though they fill the fenderwells very nicely. I guess that kind of car needs a "small wheels with meaty tires" kind of look.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

I don’t think I’ve posted this hodgepodge I owned about a year ago. 

99 Civic DX with Mini Cooper wheels, Acura EL front, and 1st Gen Fit steering wheel.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Tell us you used to have a drug problem without telling us you used to have a drug problem.
.
.
.
.
First assumption when I see such body part swaps is the car was wrecked and all the mounts screwed up so why not try other parts?
And you worked at the junk yard and have two cases of beer and a bored friend.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BRealistic said:


> Tell us you used to have a drug problem without telling us you used to have a drug problem.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Dude….what?


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Passat on Gallardo wheels








300ZX on what appear to be G35 wheels











Ranger on GT500 rollers










One of my internet favs, old Vic on Bimmer 7-series wheels










Fully realize this one was not part of the assignment but I love the old school hot rod look, minus the front lip tho


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> Tell us you used to have a drug problem without telling us you used to have a drug problem.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


The Acura EL (Honda Domani) front end seal on old Civics is a popular swap if one is able to find the donor car. It’s essentially a bolt in swap since it’s literally another Civic variant. I just never painted or wrapped it. Ended up parting it out. Sold the front end alone for $600 to someone with a hatch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Nver seen an orthia swap surprisngly


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

4MotionMongrel said:


> Passat on Gallardo wheels
> View attachment 206948
> 
> 300ZX on what appear to be G35 wheels
> ...


I really like the wagon on Gallardo rims. Wow, very nice


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

The 300ZX is on 350Z Rays wheels.


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> Nver seen an orthia swap surprisngly


Thar ya go, with bonus mismatched panels and stance.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Lots of great examples! The Stealth on Mustang wheels looks a little ditzy, yet I like it...

I spotted this on FB. Not a great photo, but you get the idea:


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> Lots of great examples! The Stealth on Mustang wheels looks a little ditzy, yet I like it...
> 
> I spotted this on FB. Not a great photo, but you get the idea:


im not hating it


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

TheFrank said:


> Thar ya go, with bonus mismatched panels and stance.


ouch almost too much overhang


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> Lots of great examples! The Stealth on Mustang wheels looks a little ditzy, yet I like it...
> 
> I spotted this on FB. Not a great photo, but you get the idea:


saw something similar at a cars and coffee earlier this summer. fuelly Big Block Chevy too.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Evo wheels seem to be a common swap.


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

S10/Blazer/Astro wheels.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Chazwozza (Dec 4, 2015)

Killing time waiting for my Mazda's new tires to get installed, I spotted these two:

Scion xB with late model Camry wheels. Other side and the back had decals for a construction project management company, so this is someone's work vehicle!









A Kia Soul with 1st-gen Mazda3 wheels.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

patrikman said:


> Old Truck New Wheels


👆That works!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

AdrockMK2 said:


> 👆That works!


Specifically the Kia Soul with Mazda3 wheels.
xB is odd... offset?


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> Specifically the Kia Soul with Mazda3 wheels.
> xB is odd... offset?


Those are fine but I was referring to the Old Ford with New Mustang wheels.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

AdrockMK2 said:


> Those are fine but I was referring to the Old Ford with New Mustang wheels.


Which one again?


----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)




----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

That looks 10x better than on the actual OEM 'stang!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh THAT Ford. Yes, that looks great.
A perfect example of OEM+.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> Oh THAT Ford. Yes, that looks great.
> A perfect example of OEM+.


I was referring to this one...the last one before the Scion, page 139.

Most often new wheels on old boxes look bad, but the darker silver reminds me of old cast wheels.



patrikman said:


> View attachment 211791


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

todras said:


> View attachment 212204


This is fantastic!

I prefer my TBirds super over turbo but this goes really hard. 👍


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

patrikman said:


> This is fantastic!
> 
> I prefer my TBirds super over turbo but this goes really hard. 👍


One of my fav One Takes was the (budget build) 80's 5.0 T-bird with a 5 speed swap.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Only in Maryland.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

stolen from the gram


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

todras said:


> View attachment 212204


whoa, looks so good


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

What are those wheels from originally?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

AdrockMK2 said:


> What are those wheels from originally?


The SVX or the TBird?


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

patrikman said:


> The SVX or the TBird?


Sorry that was a bad reply  The SVX. Looks good, just can't place them.


----------



## Chazwozza (Dec 4, 2015)

AdrockMK2 said:


> Sorry that was a bad reply  The SVX. Looks good, just can't place them.


I believe they're recent WRX wheels.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

AdrockMK2 said:


> Sorry that was a bad reply  The SVX. Looks good, just can't place them.


Late model STI, it’s also 6spd STI swapped


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

not gonna lie, I’m digging this


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ The curve of the spokes is practically a perfect match to the rear character line.


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

P12 Primera on R34 GT-R wheels.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

BluMagic said:


>


Since BMW owns Roll Royce, is this only half the wrong car?


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)

probably already been seen, but I dug this one


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

I think that E30 is wearing M1 replicas in a larger size, not OE M1 wheels


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Would look even better on an E28 or E34 IMO.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

turbo_nine said:


> I think that E30 is wearing M1 replicas in a larger size, not OE M1 wheels


They are definitely reps.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

At least they'll be cheaper to buy than OE M1 turbines


----------



## Roboturner913 (Feb 16, 2010)

turbo_nine said:


> I think that E30 is wearing M1 replicas in a larger size, not OE M1 wheels


Probably correct. I just read that a set of original M1 wheels sold for almost $19K on ebay. Still looks cool af.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Roboturner913 said:


> Probably correct. I just read that a set of original M1 wheels sold for almost $19K on ebay. Still looks cool af.


They're still for sale. 5x120 bolt pattern with wider rears. Not sure what they'd fit 









Vintage BMW M1 (E26) 1978-1981 orginal Rims with original Tires extremely Rare! | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage BMW M1 (E26) 1978-1981 orginal Rims with original Tires extremely Rare! at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

I think they are Rotiform BM1s on the E30


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

CanadianTurbo said:


> I think they are Rotiform BM1s on the E30


They are not.


https://www.liverywheel.com/wheels/procar/


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Jeep XJ wheels on my buddies P71. Needs smaller tires before the can be fitted (and the fronts don't clear the brake so that may never happen)


----------



## Chazwozza (Dec 4, 2015)

Came across this one in a for sale ad on the Faceballs. File it under WTF.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

i almost puked


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Stangy said:


> i almost puked


Inspired by Four Loko 🤣


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Not sure what these are from. Are they off a Fit?


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> Not sure what these are from. Are they off a Fit?
> 
> View attachment 227683


It would appear so...


----------



## nyexx (Dec 12, 2014)

Nogaros (2017 GTI Sport Wheels) on my MK8. Probably not “inspired” but I haven’t seen another MK8 with these wheels.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Saw this on C&B and while it's the atypical VW wheel on an Audi, it still looks great. Atlas wheels, am I right?


----------



## Maximum_Download (May 17, 2010)

Yes those are Atlas wheels.


----------



## nyexx (Dec 12, 2014)

8th gen Civic Si with 1st gen Mazdaspeed 3 wheels


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks OEM cuz those are essentially an upsized version of the later run Civic EX wheels.


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

CostcoPizza said:


> Looks OEM cuz those are essentially an upsized version of the later run Civic EX wheels.
> 
> View attachment 228035


the center part of the spokes is really sharp vs the flat ones from mazda.


----------



## devianb (Feb 7, 2008)

Thirdgen Firebird Snow Flake wheels.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

WRX and BMW wagon on Pontiac wheels? Irony is alive and well in the scene.


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

devianb said:


> Thirdgen Firebird Snow Flake wheels.
> View attachment 229750


I don't hate it.


----------



## tone228 (Jan 21, 2014)

4MotionMongrel said:


> Saw this on C&B and while it's the atypical VW wheel on an Audi, it still looks great. Atlas wheels, am I right?
> 
> View attachment 227973


It’s really wild how wheels I would never notice on an SUV look spectacular on a a lowered sedan.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Karl_1340 said:


> I don't hate it.


Same. I’ve seen some interesting BMW and GM mixups over the years. That looks really good though. Our own Mojocoggo was running Torque Thrust Ds in GM fitment on his E24 and it looked absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

My dads B7 Passat on Beetle Turbo wheels and my newly acquired B5.5 on (not sure if real) Peelers. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Honda Passport wheels on Odyssey


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Geechie_Suede said:


> My dads B7 Passat on Beetle Turbo wheels and my newly acquired B5.5 on (not sure if real) Peelers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, B5.5s look fantastic on some modern shoes!


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

Transit Connect on Focus ST wheels


























2014 Ford Transit Connect XLT - 2.0L Focus ST Engine Swap, 6-Speed Manual, Extensive Modifications


This 2014 Ford Transit Connect XLT is for sale on Cars & Bids! Auction ends November 21 2022.




carsandbids.com


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

S15 on R32 GTR's.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)

Installed my winters yesterday night. Used to have 1st Gen Mazda 6 wheels, changed them to these as the offset matches my summer wheels.










Will post a better picture at some point.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

2.0_Mazda said:


> Installed my winters yesterday night. Used to have 1st Gen Mazda 6 wheels, changed them to these as the offset matches my summer wheels.
> 
> View attachment 237182
> 
> ...


this should have been an OEM option; they look good

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ch.davis (Jun 26, 2016)

Some Range Rover content.. L460 wheels on a L405. 



















































In stark contrast to installing L405 wheels on the L322 (which always looks horrible and desperate), this couldn't look much better in my opinion.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Wimbledon said:


> Transit Connect on Focus ST wheels
> 
> View attachment 236993
> 
> ...


That is a very cool van


----------



## Chazwozza (Dec 4, 2015)

2.0_Mazda said:


> Installed my winters yesterday night. Used to have 1st Gen Mazda 6 wheels, changed them to these as the offset matches my summer wheels.
> 
> Will post a better picture at some point.


I guess that means my winter setup counts too 😁

2nd Gen Mazda5 wheels, rattle-canned bronze. Still not sure if I like the colour.


----------



## downytide (Jun 28, 2018)

A7 on McLaren wheels.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

But those wheels are not super car cool imo.
Some LMs would look better and be way more practical.
*Not hating if it's yours.
Just not my cup of tea.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

Saab on Alfa rollers...









GTI on Lamborghini wheels...










Odyssey on Ferrari wheels...









And to one up the Honda, a Golf R on the same Ferrari rollers...


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

I know its a long shot, but is there a guide or tool anywhere on the internet that cross-references OEM wheels to other cars?


----------



## Chazwozza (Dec 4, 2015)

subgraphic said:


> I know its a long shot, but is there a guide or tool anywhere on the internet that cross-references OEM wheels to other cars?


No, but there are bolt pattern reference guides. Use those, check that the center bore of the wheels you want to use is the same or larger than what your vehicle has, and do a bit of guesswork on offset...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

subgraphic said:


> I know its a long shot, but is there a guide or tool anywhere on the internet that cross-references OEM wheels to other cars?











Bolt Pattern Cross Reference:


Cars and trucks that will swap or interchange wheels with Bolt Pattern




www.roadkillcustoms.com


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

downytide said:


> A7 on McLaren wheels.
> 
> View attachment 237414


You know what would be 'inspired'? 

An R8 on some pedestrian Audi wheels, or Lamborghini on whatever VW wheels can clear the brakes.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

subgraphic said:


> I know its a long shot, but is there a guide or tool anywhere on the internet that cross-references OEM wheels to other cars?


I found something really close to this a while back, and I think I even posted it in this thread. 
_Edit_ Found it, see next post.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> I was going to ask the question and did a quick search instead:
> 
> Here's a page that lists wheels by bolt pattern and make/model, then you can drill down to see sizes, center bore, offset, etc.: Bolt patterns - Wheel-Size.com
> 
> Then If you go here: Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market you can sort by year / make / model and pick "wheel with image" and find some close to you to try out.


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

Excellent find, Thank you!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ That looks very cool!

So I've secretly always wanted a set of these Jeep Liberty wheels, I think they look great in the nicer version (like this) with charcoal gray and machined faces. Unfortunately they are 5x114.3 and I don't have any vehicle they'd bolt up to. I'd have to run adapters to get them on my B5 A4, which aside from the lack of actually having a set keeps me from giving them a try.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

Maxima on murano wheels








infiniti M45 on GTR wheels


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

R32 wheels on a JZX81









R33 wheels









R34 wheels


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

stolen from the gram, R33s on manual swapped Sportcross. Giggity


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

ice4life said:


> View attachment 238599


Ya know, I don't hate it. It's weird, and very different, and I think that's what I like about it.


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

4MotionMongrel said:


> Ya know, I don't hate it. It's weird, and very different, and I think that's what I like about it.


I like it. Full stop.

I think it really looks good.


----------



## Chazwozza (Dec 4, 2015)

ice4life said:


> View attachment 238599


I saw a set of these on an Acura TSX this week!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Anyone else feel like oddball OEM wheel swaps are the 2020s version of the FnF sticker roll call?


----------



## adrew (Aug 15, 2003)




----------



## DrewSXR (Jul 26, 2000)

G35 on chrome E65's...


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

“**** it. Midnight Purple the Maxima and R34 wheels.”











(stolen from the gram)


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

DrewSXR said:


> G35 on chrome E65's...


Where E65 wheels go after the cars live past warranty coverage.
Not bad.


patrikman said:


> “**** it. Midnight Purple the Maxima and R34 wheels.”
> 
> View attachment 245697
> 
> ...


Car looks great for its age!
Used to see those fairly regularly.. not anymore.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Mustang on Bentley


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

My B5.5 on D2 fat 5s that I attempted to wrap











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

StressStrain said:


> Anyone else feel like oddball OEM wheel swaps are the 2020s version of the FnF sticker roll call?


nope


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

patrikman said:


> “**** it. Midnight Purple the Maxima and R34 wheels.”
> 
> View attachment 245697
> 
> ...


Damn starting to like these old maximas again


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> Damn starting to like these old maximas again


They’ve aged well.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Alpinas on a BH5 Legacy.

The guy I bought my coilovers from had this bumper on his Baja, it looked so good.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

That's very clean for a modified Subaru


----------



## Woodski (Sep 14, 2010)

its bc its in japan


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Woodski said:


> its bc its in japan


Not sure if serious. There are tons of very clean Legacy builds here.


----------

